# December Testers!!!(114) BFP! (24) (1)Angel Find your TTC/Bump Buddy and Holiday BFP!



## MrsMM24

:test: *LIST* :flower:​
*November Thread:* https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...s-98-12-bfps-here-we-find-your-ttc-buddy.html

*January Thread:* https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ers-0-come-find-buddy-today.html#post24051519


_ers *TBD* (5)_
BLONDHOPEFUL ?
ECHO ?
OCULI83 ?
SHAUNASMOMMY ?
TMCROWE ?



12/1 - testers (1)
CHIMMI --> AF :hugs:See you again at December's end!


12/2 - testers (3)
BABYSAA --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin! 
:bfp:FAIRYMOMMY :bfp: 12.2:happydance:
:bfp:JMARIE120 :bfp:11.29:happydance:


12/3 - testers (3)
IMAGINARY8x --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin! 
MWAAH --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin! 
RIVER54 --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin! 


12/4 - testers (9) 
AMCOLECCHI --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin! 
:bfp:BABY_DREAM :bfp:12.3:happydance:
:bfp:BARHANITA :bfp:11.24:happydance:
:bfp:CAT1285 :bfp:12.1:happydance:
:bfp:CHARLIE00134 :bfp:11.25:happydance:
KAT S --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
LILAHS MUM --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
OASIS717 --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
PETZY --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!


12/5 - testers (3) 
CL11 ??
JENHOPE2583 ??
:bfp:LINDSEY923 :bfp:12.4:happydance:


12/6 - testers (2) 
:bfp:ERINDOLPHIN :bfp:12.6:happydance:
FELCITY 45 --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!


12/7 - testers (3) 
KATIE617 ??
LADYINWAIT ??
MRS.2010 --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!


12/8 - testers (3) 
:bfp:DESPEREARUX :bfp:12.8:happydance:
MIRANDAH --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin! 
TOWER6 --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!


12/9 - testers (6) 
FEZZIE --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
GIGGLES85 ??
:bfp:LOUBYROO :bfp:12.11:happydance:
MISSMOUSEMUM2 --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
NAVYWAG --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
RAIN31 ??


12/10 - testers (5) 
BEAUTIFULLEI2 --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
FOOTIEC --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin! 
MELIPAIGE --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
:bfp:MRS.TTCBBY1 :bfp:12.12:happydance:
TEKKITTEN --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!


12/11 - testers (3) 
BENJWOOL --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
KEL21 --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
LUCINDA7981 ??


12/12 - testers (3)
BRIANA0990 ??
JODSPODS --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
:bfp:SIMNOI :bfp:12.11:happydance:


12/13 - testers (6) 
ALLEYSM --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
CASTAWAYBRIDE --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
CESTAMY83 --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
DESTINYAWAITS --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
MAYBEBUB --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
OEDIPAMASS --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!


12/14 - testers (3) 
BEAUTIFULBLIS ??
CUTLER101 --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
SARAHPG --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!


12/15 - testers (4) 
DANTZ --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
HIRI786 --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
HOPEFORBFP --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
STARLITEHOME --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!



12/16 - testers (4)
CARLYP --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
:bfp:EVELYNSMOM :bfp:12.15:happydance:
JONESBABY19 ??
RELMOM2011 --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!


12/17 - testers (2) 
:bfp:HOPEBABYSOON :bfp:12.17:happydance:
LEW32 ??


12/18 - testers (4) 
CRISTEENA :bfp:12.21:angel:
LUNA_19 --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
MUSICFOREVER ??
TURTLEMOMMA --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!


12/19 - testers (3) 
BELLYDREAMS --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
:bfp:MRSMAC02 :bfp:12.18:happydance:
:bfp:WYWYMOM :bfp:12.19:happydance:


12/20 - testers (8)
9MCLATER ??
ELINA ??
GABBYGABZ --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
KASSIAETHNE --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
MINTAROO ??
MOMMACC ??
OREGONMOM ??
SCARTER1025 --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!


12/21 - testers (1) 
SNAPSHERE ??


12/22 - testers (4)
ANGEL_BABI ??
BAMBOLA --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
DBZ34 --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
RNVB ??


12/23 - testers (1)
DATUCKER --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!


12/24 - testers (10) :xmas2: Eve
:bfp:3ATHENA3 :bfp:1220:happydance:
JESS_1984 ??
LACYDAZE --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
LIZLOVELUST --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
LOROJOVANOS ??
:bfp:MARIE_SIMS :bfp:12.25:happydance:
MOM2CAYDEN ??
MRSKATIE80 ??
:bfp:NICO82 :bfp:12.30:happydance:
:bfp:PINKPEONY10 :bfp:12.24:happydance:


12/25 - testers (2) :xmas2: Day!
#1ONWAY ??
PIPERDILLY --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!


12/26 - testers (2)
CHIMMI --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
SPECIAL_K --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!


12/27 - testers (4) 
2NDTRY04 ??
HWPG --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
LINDSS --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
STEVI11 --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!


12/28 - testers (4)
CHARISSE28 ??
JEAN40 --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
:happydance:KAT S :bfp:12.25:happydance:
LUCIDC ??


12/29 - testers (0) 
12/30 - testers (0)
12/31 - testers (4)
B MICHAELSON ??
:bfp:CHERRY BOW :bfp:12.31:happydance:
DAZED125 --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
:bfp:MWAAH :bfp: 12.27:happydance:



Hi Ladies,

We are going to start this cycle with some *REAL PMA* as we have in the past!!

I am LTTC'er after 2 losses. Our daughter is 10 yo and we are ALL looking forward to a LO no more than 10 yo younger than her!! Well, as most are aware, we got our :bfp: 8.14.12!!!

I have always gotten *great* feedback and inquiries on my threads so as promised, I will continue my PMA TWW threads for as long as possible, even through my BFP!! I want to see all of us get our bfps! I know that we can support each other as we either decide to wait or test early.... *Join!*

*Ladies....*I think there should be PLENTY of opportunities to "Buddy Up!" There are quite a few ladies that can be BUDDIES. This is a *no judgement, happy, PMA, pleasant* thread, don't hesitiate to call these ladies out on thread and contact them to buddy up. I love seeing us all bond together and get through the TTC, TWW, and 9 mos together!!! GL!!!

Also, at _8DPO,_ try to end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...

Good Luck to us *all, *FXD and of course, PLENTY of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## River54

Can you put me down for Dec 3? :)

Thanks for making this thread!!


----------



## chimmi

I don't understand. I am due AF on the 27th of nov...


----------



## MrsMM24

*CHIMMI*, are you going to test in December? If you are going to test on the 27th when AF is due, the November Thread is posted at the top, come on over! :wave:


----------



## chimmi

Well will wait to see if AF is late so will be december I guess. If its late...


----------



## MrsMM24

chimmi said:


> Well will wait to see if AF is late so will be december I guess. If its late...

Sounds like a good idea to me... Stay away AF!!!:dust:


----------



## luna_19

Dec 11 for me, maybe 13 is my lucky number :/


----------



## echo

Hi MrsMM! Please put me down tentatively as Dec 13. Hoping this will be my lucky cycle as my horoscope predicts. Still no word about insurance. Heard from someone else that they have been waiting 2 months now. I am going to go to family planning for a pap and ask them about affordable ob/gyn. We will see. This will be our 2nd cycle of timing things perfectly. I hope. :)


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Please add me for Dec 7th. I am going to try my best not to stress myself and enjoy my 29th birthday and the holidays. Oh this makes 1 year trying so fingers FX'D.:coffee:

This month I am just temping no opk testing or anything else. I am scared to death taking clomid after having 4 pregnancies so I am going to give it until January before going there. Twins SCARY!!:wacko: I figure 4 years waiting on Ava I can wait another 2 months before getting help.

GL everyone and tons of baby dust.:happydance:


----------



## babysaa

Hi MsMM24, December 2nd for me! Thanks for the thread :flower:


----------



## hopeforbfp

Ill guess December 15 for now. I will be trying vaginal temping this month so hopefully my chart will look better. DH will get a follow up SA in December so that is always exciting. Maybe ill move to iui in January.


----------



## echo

We might be testing around the same time, if my cycle stays anywhere near normal. :)


----------



## Footiec

Hi there, back again. Can you put me down for the 10th dec please. GL to everyone hoping for lots of Christmas BFP's xx


----------



## hiri786

Please add me for 15th thnx and get lost to stupid witchy face :witch: who flares up my spd!


----------



## 3athena3

Cd1 here. Based on the average I am due to O on DS's 2nd Birthday 12/14. Hopefully it will bring us luck!

Will go ahead and say test day is 12/28 but might have to change it slightly later in the month.


*


----------



## mwaah

Good luck ladies, can you put me down for the 3rd please. 3 is my lucky number so FX crossed xx


----------



## hopeforbfp

Margo I'm curious to see if you ovulate earlier than normal since you used the progesterone cream. As soon as I started the supplements I was ovulating way earlier. My doctor said that wouldn't cause you to ovulate earlier so maybe it was just a fluke or my cycle just decided to change on me. We will see what happens this cycle because I didn't take the supplements last one.


----------



## echo

I actually think that my progesterone cream was too old and didn't work. I threw it out. If my cycle is 'normal' I should ovulate sometime around the 28th of November-2nd of December, putting af due the 11th-15th. Please, please, please no wonky cycle for December.[-o&lt;


----------



## luna_19

echo I should o somewhere between Nov 26 and Dec 1...maybe we can be tww buddies :)


----------



## Fezzie

December 9th for me :)


----------



## echo

luna_19 said:


> echo I should o somewhere between Nov 26 and Dec 1...maybe we can be tww buddies :)

That would be great. :) Now if only ovulation would hurry up. :coffee:


----------



## echo

What, no temps Fezzie?

But what will I stalk? :haha:


----------



## hopeforbfp

I noticed that too Fezzie. I read you were testing the 9th then saw the empty chart. Are you taking a relaxed approach this month?


----------



## Dantz

Put me down for testing on the 15th, please. This will be our last month "trying" before I go to the doctor to get checked out. FX for all of us


----------



## charlie00134

I'm due on the 1st December so going to try hold out to the 4th. Just got to stay sane. x x


----------



## Bellydreams

Hi ladies!! After a long first cycle I estimate I'll be testing on the 24th December.

Look forward to getting to know you and hear about all the lovely BFPs we're going to get!


----------



## charlie00134

Ooh FC for a Christmas BFP x


----------



## gabbygabz

I stalked and loooooved the November thread so thought I'd officially jump in for December. Put me down for 12/16! Eek!


----------



## hiri786

To temp or not to temp................................... dont want to go:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## charlie00134

I'm to lazy/forgetful to temp, I'd never remember each morning lol. x


----------



## 9mclater

I will be testing on the 20th December, good luck to all the ladies on the December thread hope santa brings you a BFP xoxoxoxox


----------



## Mrs. 2010

9mclater said:


> I will be testing on the 20th December, good luck to all the ladies on the December thread hope santa brings you a BFP xoxoxoxox

That's my birthday!! Hope that gives you hope! FX'D!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Can you put me down for the 10th ... Had a nice break from ttc & I'm ready to start again!


----------



## Fezzie

echo said:


> What, no temps Fezzie?
> 
> But what will I stalk? :haha:

Hahaha, you are too funny. I went to a conference last week (had a blast) and I haven't yet temped this cycle, especially with the jet lag. 

Yes hopeforbfp, I think I'm just going to take a break this month, as we're doing another SA on Wednesday and based on the EWCM today (gross, I know) the timing won't work out. I may not even use OPKs. Crazy, I know!!

But perhaps I will try to temp tomorrow.....


----------



## Fezzie

Echo-you've been trying for more than a year, right? Wanna be TTC buddies? The perks are....well....mutual understanding and support, and someone else to commiserate with ;)


----------



## echo

Hi Fezzie. Yeah. I've been on this road for 4 years this past October. TTC buddies would be great. I love mutual understanding and support. 

Sounds like a great plan, this cycle, no pressure. Do try to get in some :sex:, at any rate, it is a great stress reliever. :)


----------



## Kat S

I am having my 2nd IUI today, so I suspect I'll be testing around Dec 3rd or 4th. The doc will give me my official testing day later after my IUI, so I'll report back to confirm.


----------



## hiri786

charlie00134 said:


> I'm to lazy/forgetful to temp, I'd never remember each morning lol. x

It sent me loopy last month but tempted to. Did you use opk's?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hi! Can I be put down for the 4th? Is there anyone else on here for the 4th? I started a thread to for anyone who is testing around the 3-5th so feel free to join!!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/1443401-anyone-testing-dec-4th-want-wait-out-me.html


----------



## Kat S

OK, IUI is complete! Official test date is Dec 4th!

:dust:


----------



## echo

Kat, are you an actress? Your last 2 pics have been in costume? And fx'd that iui was perfect!


----------



## CastawayBride

Hello all...as I am off BC and not really sure when to test I am gonna go with a 28 day cycle..I can go down for December 13th!! Here is to hoping we all have our :bfp: this cycle!!!


----------



## Mrs. 2010

??? Okay so I know I o yesterday. i had all the tell tell signs sore boods cramps on left side cm has been watery past 2 days. well tonight I had my DH check my cervix well I'm confused my cervix is high firm and closed my cm is very creamy literally like Snow White lotion. Any thought? Could there be something wrong or could this be a sign already?? Sorry for going into detail. Thanks!!!


----------



## Charisse28

I'm guessing I'll be testing around Dec. 20th, a few days before Christmas. Could be earlier or later depending on when I O. Having a long AF currently on CD9 with heavy bleeding, I must have had a very thick lining.


----------



## Kat S

echo said:


> Kat, are you an actress? Your last 2 pics have been in costume? And fx'd that iui was perfect!

Awww! No, not an actress, but I am a costumer. I love to make historic gowns, and I have a bunch of friends up and down the East Coast that love to make historic gowns. We either find events to attend (like the upcoming Titanic exhibit at the Franklin Institute) or we invent our own (like my annual Victorian Lawn party) and we make gowns for those events. Then we grab cameras and take tons of photos! Here are some albums from past events we've attended: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I hope my IUI was perfect, too! The nurse waved her hands over my belly and then pet it while murmuring positive baby words after the procedure. It was SO sweet, and I could tell that she was personally invested in my success. Made me feel really good.


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!:wave:

Just stopping in to see how everyone is doing? 

December is FAST approaching.... GL FXD!:dust:

*MRS.2010*, there is nothing to be concerned about. As most docs will tell you, the CP is not something that you can count on at all, in the course of the day it can change about 2-3 times so hang in there.:dust:


----------



## Beautifullei2

have any of you ladies used mucinex or heard about it?? 

DH & I are taking a break away from the fertility meds (going on our 2nd month) but I still wanted to add something in as I do every month. 

ANY KNOWLEDGE ON IT WOULD BE GREATFUL & EXTREMELY HELPFUL!


----------



## hopeforbfp

Kat your pictures are lovely. You made your dress? Your quite talented. I was reading your signature and it looks like this is your 2nd iui? I think that I may be able to start iui in January hopefully because DH has a low count as well. I don't know much about it and I see you say pre wash post wash. What exactly does that mean? Are they really able to get a sample of only the good sperm? The way my doc explained it to me is that they just shoot the sample up close to the cervix. He didn't mention "washing" it. My DH only had about 6 million good sperm in his sample too. I see you went from 6-11, that's fantastic. Did your DH do anything to increase his numbers. 

I'm a little nervous about the second SA we need to do in December because I think it's going to fall over my fertile period. I don't know if its more important to get the sample done as soon as we can and possibly miss our fertile days or push the sample past my fertile days. I guess either way they can't do anything for me till January so ill probably ask to wait until our BDing is over.


----------



## hopeforbfp

Beautiful I've only ever used mucinex when I'm sick and I love it for that. I probably haven't taken it while TTC so I don't believe I took notice to my CM. I think it's just supposed to loosen up the mucous in your body. I'm not really sure though. I've heard of people using robitussin as well. Sorry I can't be more help


----------



## Beautifullei2

hopeforbfp I heard the same that it loosens it up. I tried googling it but didnt find a whole lot other than a few success stories that helped me. 

I know it wasn't directed to my but my DH has a low sperm count as well. When we first got it done almost a year ago it was 14mil & our FS suggest we have a surgery to help with it. We had the surgery & 3 months later it only went up to 16 mil then dropped back down 3 months later to 12mil. We were devestated but I read online that Ginseng for men helps with count, motility & morphology. So we went to walmart bought some & did another sample 2 months after taking it. His count jumped up to 31mil ! :happydance: Now all we need to do is get pregnant lol :D


----------



## Amcolecchi

I used pre-seed and it's suppose to be a safe lube to use for the sperm and help the sperm get thru the cm! I just ovulated and we tried it and loved it! I will let you know if it worked!! Also, here is a site with information!! https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/preseed-external.html


----------



## Kat S

Oops, accidentally unsubscribed!


----------



## hopeforbfp

Oh Kat I hate when I do that on accident.

Beautiful thanks so much for commenting on my question. I don't care who answers or comments on anything I write I just love input from everyone. Wow that is quite the jump DH had. How long ago was that 31 mil count done? Is Ginseng sold in a pill form at walmart? I may just have to go out and get some today. How much did he take of it? Your post definitely lifted my spirits today. I've been feeling a little down. I was looking at black Friday ads looking for gift ideas I could buy my family for christmas. I have 3 older sisters, 1 has 4 kids, 1 has 3 kids and my other sister has 2 kids. Because my family is growing so much, my mom informed this morning that the family is wanting to draw names this year only they want to do it with just the kids. So if you have 2 kids you draw two names etc. This plan completely leaves me out of the holiday. I could care less about receiving gifts but it is just another reminder that I don't have kids. I love buying gifts for my nieces and nephews but it looks like I don't get to be a part of that this year.


----------



## JMarie120

Thanks for the thread MsMM24 !! Please put me down for Dec 2nd :D


----------



## Beautifullei2

hopeforbfp said:


> Oh Kat I hate when I do that on accident.
> 
> Beautiful thanks so much for commenting on my question. I don't care who answers or comments on anything I write I just love input from everyone. Wow that is quite the jump DH had. How long ago was that 31 mil count done? Is Ginseng sold in a pill form at walmart? I may just have to go out and get some today. How much did he take of it? Your post definitely lifted my spirits today. I've been feeling a little down. I was looking at black Friday ads looking for gift ideas I could buy my family for christmas. I have 3 older sisters, 1 has 4 kids, 1 has 3 kids and my other sister has 2 kids. Because my family is growing so much, my mom informed this morning that the family is wanting to draw names this year only they want to do it with just the kids. So if you have 2 kids you draw two names etc. This plan completely leaves me out of the holiday. I could care less about receiving gifts but it is just another reminder that I don't have kids. I love buying gifts for my nieces and nephews but it looks like I don't get to be a part of that this year.



Im glad I was able to lift them up :hugs: I know how hard it can be to have that be an issue. When Dh got the surgery done our FS said there only a 20% chance it wouldnt work & we thought "oh man it wont happen to us," so you can imagine how down i was when it did. 
It is a pill form, If im not mistaking he takes 1 a day (I think he just follows what the bottle said.) He had had a SA in april which was low but in Aug he had the 31mil (which was 2 months of taking the ginseng) It really made me feel like we were back in the game! Now it is something he plans to always take cause its actually showing improvement on his end. I really hope this helps your hunny as well! 
Oh no, does your family know you are ttc? Im sure they will understand why you wouldnt want to do that.


----------



## Beautifullei2

this is the one he used! I hope it helps hun :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







0068113157366_300X300.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## CaT1285

Do you all mind if I join? I'm testing on December 4th. Thanks for the thread, MrsMM!


----------



## Oasis717

Will be testing on the 4th Dec also, good luck everyone xxxxxx


----------



## hopeforbfp

Everyone is welcome!!!!!

Thanks so much for the photo. I'm so going to get that. Even if we end up doing iui that will still help. You are totally back in the game. It's only been 3 months since his count increased so your BFP is probably right around the corner. What was the surgery if you don't mind me asking? Our next SA is in 2-3 weeks so we probably won't see improvement by then but every little thing helps. 

Unfortunately yes the entire family knows about us TTC. It was a secret until our first BFP. Me and DH were so stinking excited that we pretty much told the world. Then the second pregnancy we planned on waiting but we felt pretty confident after seeing the heart beat at 8 weeks and again we told the whole family...ugh. I try and make it a point to have a glass of wine in front of them every once in a while because I feel like they are always looking at me thinking I'm pregnant. I hate that. They don't know about any fertility issues though like DHs sperm count. I don't need them knowing anymore of our business.


----------



## turtlemomma

Can you put me down to test on December 18th? Thats the day AF will be due... Thanks! I'm taking a b&b break for a week or two- but I'll be back!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I think it was called varicoseal or something like that. Basically they had to fix the varicose veins in his scrotum because it was blocking the semen from fully coming out. He was injured at work & they said that's what caused it. I really hope it does happen soon, either way DH & I will grateful whenever it is meant to happen :) 


I totally know what you mean. My brother's & mom know that hubby &i are trying & sometimes my sister in laws ask soooo when's the baby coming. Sometimes I feel like they want to ask more but are afraid. I'm so thankful for my bnb ladies because i tried talking to my close friends & they just don't get it. I have had two close friends give birth since DH & I started trying.


----------



## Fezzie

Ladies, I am scared. DH had another SA and, though I don't know the results, the Dr called and wants to see him next week (in Canada that means it's pretty urgent since normally you wait 6 weeks for an appointment). So I'm guessing his SA was bad again. She wants to refer him to a urologist. Why? Why not send us straight to the fertility clinic? I'm scared this means we won't have a sibling for my son, and I was an only child and hated it, and I don't want him to be one, too. :(


----------



## Kat S

Fezzie said:


> Ladies, I am scared. DH had another SA and, though I don't know the results, the Dr called and wants to see him next week (in Canada that means it's pretty urgent since normally you wait 6 weeks for an appointment). So I'm guessing his SA was bad again. She wants to refer him to a urologist. Why? Why not send us straight to the fertility clinic? I'm scared this means we won't have a sibling for my son, and I was an only child and hated it, and I don't want him to be one, too. :(

*hugs* Well, ok, let's go straight to bad news. Say his SA was bad again. There are SO many treatments out there for that sort of thing, and your doc will want you to see the right people to discuss your options. This is only a delay. And better you find out now and get it treated sooner than keep trying "in the dark" -as they say- with no results. It will be ok!!! :hugs:


----------



## hopeforbfp

Fezzie I'm sorry :( I agree with Kat though, there are still plenty of options left. Perhaps she wants the appointment to go over all your options. Maybe she will recommend iui also. I think that's the next step for my doc if we have another low SA. Or maybe you DH would be a good candidate for that surgery beautiful mentioned. How did they find that blockage beautiful? They didn't mention that to us so it must not be routine. 

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone who celebrates!!!


----------



## Dantz

Fezzie said:


> Ladies, I am scared. DH had another SA and, though I don't know the results, the Dr called and wants to see him next week (in Canada that means it's pretty urgent since normally you wait 6 weeks for an appointment). So I'm guessing his SA was bad again. She wants to refer him to a urologist. Why? Why not send us straight to the fertility clinic? I'm scared this means we won't have a sibling for my son, and I was an only child and hated it, and I don't want him to be one, too. :(

Clearly you're going to want to try all other options first, but if you feel that strongly about your son being an only child, would you ever consider adoption? Personally, I have mixed feelings about it but if you find out in the future that you cannot have another and truly are worried about his life as an only child, just remember that there is that other option =/


----------



## Fezzie

Thanks, Ladies for the support. From what I've read, I thought the only options were IUI or In Vitro, and that there wasn't too much they could do to fix sperm problems. I'm just anxious to find out what the next step is, and pissed that in Canada you have to wait a whole year before doing any sort of testing, so we've wasted a whole year. I had to push to even get the SA done as the doctor wanted me to try for 6 more months in case it was the "stress of trying" that was causing the problem (she suggested not charting and taking it easy). I am so glad I pushed for the SA!

I myself was adopted, but I always wished I had a biological sibling.


----------



## River54

I understand the waiting game here in Canada. We've been trying for over a year, and now that nothing has happened, they finally referred us. But since we are both don't show any other symptoms of anything, our FS appt is not til April next year...they said he could have an SA done, but the FS would do a better job as they have their own labs etc...so, we wait.
Then unfortunately for this cycle, I got booked for my yearly checkup right during my prime O time, so we couldn't bd for a couple days before it, as to not screw it up...
Hopefully we got lucky though :)


----------



## Baby_Dream

I hope this is my month. Everytime I choose a day to test , I hardly update cause of the disappointment. I hope this will be it for me , cause I can't take it anymore.

I will test on the 4th of december.

Plz ladies wish me luck and pray for me.


----------



## Oasis717

Baby_Dream said:


> I hope this is my month. Everytime I choose a day to test , I hardly update cause of the disappointment. I hope this will be it for me , cause I can't take it anymore.
> 
> I will test on the 4th of december.
> 
> Plz ladies wish me luck and pray for me.

Wish you loads luck, will also be testing 4th Dec also, good luck to us!! Xxx


----------



## River54

Baby_Dream said:


> I hope this is my month. Everytime I choose a day to test , I hardly update cause of the disappointment. I hope this will be it for me , cause I can't take it anymore.
> 
> I will test on the 4th of december.
> 
> Plz ladies wish me luck and pray for me.

:xmas12::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi ladies, 
It will take me a little while to catch up on all the posts but I'd like to join. 
I don't have a testing date...yet...but I'm hoping I will! AF hit me hard yesterday and I'll be taking soy this cycle, days 3-7; I'm just trying to now decide on dosage. 
I was going to go on vitex cause my cycles seems to be all over the place but we meet with the head of fertility on January 16th, and we cannot be on anything for that appt so its kind of useless to be on it for like 45 days! I'm really hoping we dont have to go to that apt, but only time will tell. I'm incredibly nervous; they told us we both have to go, obviously, and that we would be meeting with the Dr, a family therapist, and a psychologist, all at the first meeting! I don't really know why though...


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopeforbfp - the fs found it & all he had to do was feel around DHS man junk :)


----------



## Jean40

Add me for Dec 2.


----------



## Barhanita

Ok, add me please for Dec. 4th!!


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Just figured out this morning, if I conceive this cycle the baby will be due around my DH birthday. Now that would be a great birthday present. Have one on Father's Day and then one on his birthday. FX'D!!

Oh, I'm 5dpo and only symptoms I have are sore boobs, creamy cm, and I'm bloated!
Baby dust all!!


----------



## echo

Hi. My plan of attack for this cycle:
No opk's. No supplements except B's. Switched back to oral temps because vaginal were stressing me out. Just going to bd e/o day and every day once I see fertile cm. No alcohol (or rarely...this will be hard with the holidays). Eat clean (I have been really bad lately). I just need to o. :coffee:.


----------



## echo

Good luck this cycle everybody!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## echo

Mrs. 2010 said:


> Just figured out this morning, if I conceive this cycle the baby will be due around my DH birthday. Now that would be a great birthday present. Have one on Father's Day and then one on his birthday. FX'D!!
> 
> Oh, I'm 5dpo and only symptoms I have are sore boobs, creamy cm, and I'm bloated!
> Baby dust all!!

Chart looks great!


----------



## lorojovanos

Good plan ECHO:)


----------



## echo

Hey Loro, did you start the soy today?


----------



## lorojovanos

I will be starting it tonight. I took the Clomid at night to minimize side effects, so I'll do the same. I JUST filled up my pill case so CD 3 and 4, 100mg of soy, CD5 and 6 150mg and CD7 200mg of soy, so I'll see what that does. I wont be doing any opk's this month, just temping and checking CM. If nothing happens, on CD28, I will start some Provera so my cycle isn't insanely long! CD 14 or so, I'll try and BD every other day to ocver our bases. I'm taking b6 and b12 again this cycle, which is why im sure my LP was a bit longer last month!


----------



## echo

That sounds like a good plan. FX'd for us this cycle.


----------



## tmcrowe

Hi Ladies, it's going to take me a min to catch up, but if you'll have me ;) i'd like to join in for Dec. also.

I am still waiting to O, seeing how AF came in strong a few days ago. Good luck to all of you & hoping to see a lot of BFP's!! :D


----------



## lorojovanos

echo said:


> That sounds like a good plan. FX'd for us this cycle.

Absolutely!


----------



## hopeforbfp

I'm loving everyone's plans this cycle. I had originally planned on temping vaginally this cycle too but because of that I was waiting AF out. Well now that she is gone I'm not used to temping right now and I don't seem to be waking up by my alarm. I have been very lazy so far this cycle. So I guess my plan is to orally temp if I ever wake up at the right time lol. It just seems like less hassle. And hopefully BD every other day too maybe more around O. I'm sure ill still use OPKS though since I have a gagillion for online. Also DH has been taking a multi, a fertility supplement, and yes I purchased the ginseng. WHOOO!!!!!!! Hopefully we will see results. I'm also going to go back to using soft cups this cycle now knowing we are dealing with a low count. 

Wow beautiful that is interesting. Unfortunately me and DH don't have the same insurance so I doubt my doc would feel his junk lol.


----------



## Fezzie

Well, we only BD'd once this month, right around the time of ovulation, so maybe we caught the egg, but I'm not hopeful. In hindsight we should have been BD every other night but I was so damn anxious for him to do his SA, because I figure we have only a 2% chance of conceiving every month, so I'd rather get referred sooner than later. It's the one time I ovulated early! Oh well. Good luck to everybody else :)


----------



## lorojovanos

My fingers are tightly crossed for you FEZZIE


----------



## missmousemum2

Hi all,

I've only just found you guys. 

This has been my first month of properly TTC baby no. 2 and plan on testing on 9th Dec, so would love to join, if you'll have me? :)

:dust: loads of baby dust to all! :dust:


----------



## Barhanita

Ok, not only I said I would join on 4th of December, but I got my :bfp: today. So I guess I can start the count of :bfp:

Why did I test so early if AF is still 10 days away? Well, all this month I had a feeling that I ovulated early. I was taking Vitex, so it helped. And then I just felt pregnant. I tested as a joke, just to waste a test on :bfn:. But it came out positive!


----------



## oedipamass

Barhanita: Congratulations! 

Please add me to the thread. I will be testing December 13th


----------



## echo

Congrats Barhanita!


----------



## echo

hopeforbfp said:


> I'm loving everyone's plans this cycle. I had originally planned on temping vaginally this cycle too but because of that I was waiting AF out. Well now that she is gone I'm not used to temping right now and I don't seem to be waking up by my alarm. I have been very lazy so far this cycle. So I guess my plan is to orally temp if I ever wake up at the right time lol. It just seems like less hassle. And hopefully BD every other day too maybe more around O. I'm sure ill still use OPKS though since I have a gagillion for online. Also DH has been taking a multi, a fertility supplement, and yes I purchased the ginseng. WHOOO!!!!!!! Hopefully we will see results. I'm also going to go back to using soft cups this cycle now knowing we are dealing with a low count.
> 
> Wow beautiful that is interesting. Unfortunately me and DH don't have the same insurance so I doubt my doc would feel his junk lol.

I found v temping to be more of a hassle. It made me actually consider not temping every morning. So before O I switched back to oral. Even if I mouth breath, or throw off the covers, I still always had a clear temp shift, so I am not worried about it. Lazy is good! Stress free to BFP!


----------



## Mintaroo

I will be testing December 20. 2nd month of trying. Hubs is hoping for a BFP this time around just so when I ask him what he got me for Christmas, he can say "PREGNANT!".


No early testing this time for me. I was a wreck last TWW. This time, whatever happens happens, and testing early doesn't change the results. So I'll test the day after my period is due.


----------



## echo

That's a good plan. :)


----------



## Dantz

LMAO! Mint I'm so going to use that if I get my bfp this cycle!


----------



## CastawayBride

Hello all! I am about to ovulate as I am using the fertility monitor and on high at this point however I noticed some spotting when I went to the bathroom before...after a few wipes the blood was gone. Anyone else experience ovulation bleeding? I am CD 10....just wondering! Hoping this is a good sign as we continue to TTC!! :thumbup:


----------



## DaTucker

On to December! If my cycle goes correctly, I'll be testing the 23rd! Gl on those Christmas BFPs ladies!!


----------



## turtlemomma

CD 5 today- starting clomid round 3. 'sigh'. Last month I O'd on CD 16 and I have a 12 day LP so AF should be due December 18th. I'm a POAS-aholic so I'll probably start testing around the 14th. :) Hoping to get a BFP before I turn 35 on December 24th... 

This weekend was especially tough with a niece's christening- and at that event 3 people announced their pregnancies. :( This is so hard.


----------



## Baby_Dream

Ladies i am breastfeeding my 17 months DD, if i dont get a bfp this cycle, do u think i can start vitex ? plz help me ladies.


----------



## lorojovanos

turtlemomma said:


> CD 5 today- starting clomid round 3. 'sigh'. Last month I O'd on CD 16 and I have a 12 day LP so AF should be due December 18th. I'm a POAS-aholic so I'll probably start testing around the 14th. :) Hoping to get a BFP before I turn 35 on December 24th...
> 
> This weekend was especially tough with a niece's christening- and at that event 3 people announced their pregnancies. :( This is so hard.

TURTLE- I'm sorry you're feeling that way hon; im sure most of us have been in your shoes love...i have for sure. My fingers are crossed for you


----------



## DaTucker

turtlemomma said:


> CD 5 today- starting clomid round 3. 'sigh'. Last month I O'd on CD 16 and I have a 12 day LP so AF should be due December 18th. I'm a POAS-aholic so I'll probably start testing around the 14th. :) Hoping to get a BFP before I turn 35 on December 24th...
> 
> This weekend was especially tough with a niece's christening- and at that event 3 people announced their pregnancies. :( This is so hard.

I understand completely, I'm coming up on 3 years TTC without a single BFP. I'm the 2nd oldest out of 7 kids and the only one trying, and yet 4 sibs have had their unplanned babies and 2 more just announced theirs (also unplanned) recently! It is disheartening to hear. :( but we WILL get ours!


----------



## turtlemomma

Thanks Loro and DaTucker! I guess its just hard this time of year for everyone. This is why I'm on B&B- The support is amazing.:hugs: And Needed. :)


----------



## turtlemomma

Just noticed I haven't been added to the front page yet- Mrs.MM please add me for the 18th!!!:thumbup:


----------



## MelliPaige

I will be testing December 16th!


----------



## hopeforbfp

Oh turtle I completely understand. My little one would have been due right around thanksgiving. I keep seeing people posting pictures of their babies and decorating for their first Christmas. This truly is the hardest time of the year for me. So much for getting a BFP before my due date but I have 1 more shot to at least get a BFP in 2012. Loads of baby dust to all of us. I will be starting OPKS tomorrow. Hoping for an early O again.


----------



## turtlemomma

GL for a BFP in 2012 hope! So sorry its been a tough road for you- and a rough time of year- we all need to remember there are people we can share this time with who understand what we go through and who are going through the same thing... including our OH's. Especially our Oh's! I'm rooting for you! :hug:


----------



## hopeforbfp

Thanks turtle. I definitely couldn't do it without DH and my b&b ladies. 

Do I mentioned earlier that my family was going to draw just the kids names for Christmas...well good news I convinced them to let the adults participate. That helps too, at least I get to be a part of our Christmas this year. 

So much for temping this cycle. I started feeling a little sick last night and my throat started hurting terribly which kept me up most of the night. My temp sky rocketed this morning so I discarded it. I tend to have really high temps while I'm sick which makes it hard to see O if its at the beginning of my cycle. Guess I will have to really rely on the OPKs.


----------



## echo

Hope you feel better and glad you get to participate in Christmas. I agree, it would have been a bummer for it to be just about the kids. Christmas is my favorite holiday.


----------



## echo

afm, cervix is fertile, temp is low, some watery cm, but nowhere near abundant. Hopefully I o in the next 4-5 days and then I can be in the tww and confirm a test date!


----------



## CaT1285

hopeforbfp said:


> Do I mentioned earlier that my family was going to draw just the kids names for Christmas...well good news I convinced them to let the adults participate. That helps too, at least I get to be a part of our Christmas this year.

It's interesting - in our family, we do secret santa with the kids excluded. My sister has two kids, but my brother and I don't have any. My cousin also participates, and she doesn't have any kids either. We just all buy gifts for the kids and secret santa is just for adults. I guess when adults outnumber kids it makes more sense to do it that way.

In your situation, kids and adults could have a separate secret santa. I think that's what my mom's family used to do when she was a kid. She would buy one gift for a sibling or cousin. Obviously it was actually my grandparents who bought the gift, but it's better than having to buy a gift for every cousin when there are a bunch of kids.


----------



## Oculi83

I will be testing in December, too though I'm pretty certain It's gonna be yet another BFN.

This is my first cycle on Clomid and first IUI, too. The reason why I doubt we'll be successful this cycle is coz I got a really bad cold, which started yesterday (went for IUI today) and on top of that we only got 2mil sperm cells post wash (though with high motility). :(


----------



## Petzy

Due for AF December 4th - 5 DPO today :)

No symptoms other than some mild occasional cramping and twinges of pain in BB's!


----------



## Kat S

Oculi83 said:


> I will be testing in December, too though I'm pretty certain It's gonna be yet another BFN.
> 
> This is my first cycle on Clomid and first IUI, too. The reason why I doubt we'll be successful this cycle is coz I got a really bad cold, which started yesterday (went for IUI today) and on top of that we only got 2mil sperm cells post wash (though with high motility). :(

Not sure if a cold will affect you getting pregnant, so don't worry about that yet! Just remember to take Tylenol only if you get a fever, and only sudafed for congestion. Those are the two safe drugs to take. 2 Mil sperm isn't ideal, but if you google it, you'll find women who got pregnant with just over 1 million! Positive thoughts ....I swear people say that is half the battle. Anyway, good luck!!!


----------



## Oculi83

Kat S said:


> Not sure if a cold will affect you getting pregnant, so don't worry about that yet! Just remember to take Tylenol only if you get a fever, and only sudafed for congestion. Those are the two safe drugs to take. 2 Mil sperm isn't ideal, but if you google it, you'll find women who got pregnant with just over 1 million! Positive thoughts ....I swear people say that is half the battle. Anyway, good luck!!!

Thanks!:flower:

I got something from my doc today after the IUI. It's supposed to be 100% safe coz It's all natural. Doesn't work as well as the other stuff but yeah, at least It's safe.

I'll try to think positive or not think about it at all.

Good luck to you, too! :)


----------



## kel21

Good morning ladies! Mrs.M would you mind putting me down for the 11th please? Not sure if I will need to change that, still waiting to o :)


----------



## Katie617

Hi everyone !! December 7th for me! :test:

hoping for christmas! :bfp::xmas12:


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi girls! I have a question, January 16th, we have an apt with the head of infertility. They have told us we will be meeting with the Dr, psychologist and a family therapist. Have any of you been through this to know what we should expect?


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: welcome to all the *new joiners *of the thread! You will notice you have been added to the front page. GL FXD!:dust:


:bfp: CONGRATS! *BARHANITA!!* Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!:happydance:



*TURTLEMOMMA* See you in a couple weeks, enjoy your time away from BnB! See you and your BFP back here then:dust:


*FEZZIE* Try not to worrk about all those things with DHs SA. I agree with *KAT *on this one as well, so many things to do to help. :dust:


*OCULI83* a cold does not effect things, just be careful with the meds you take to ease things during the cold. I did IUI for a while, so I am extremely familiar. Also had a cold there a few times, in fact cough syrup will help with CM so GL:dust:


*December* is right around the corner *Ladies*, be on the look out for more updates and posts as we approach! GL :dust:


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks for adding me to the front page MrsMM gunna try my hardest not to test early!! Xxxxx good luck everyone


----------



## Cristeena

Hi ladies!

MrsMM24, I will be testing Dec 18th please. I will be trying a relaxed approach this month and try to only check BnB once a week or so to help de-stress this holiday and not focus so much on TTC, but I have my fingers crossed for you all, GL to you awesome ladies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I think today is the big O day!! I have been having some serious O pains & pressure on my Right Side!!!


----------



## gabbygabz

Good luck everyone and hi to my Dec. 16th test buddy! Trying to remain cool and calm this time around but who am I kidding, I'm a crazy person waiting to O!


----------



## echo

Looks by your temp, beautiful, that you did o yesterday! FX'd for catching that egg!


----------



## jodspods

Hi ladies

Can I join you? I got my peak on cbfm yesterday so I guess I'm either ovulating today (had twinges yesterday and today) or Im 1dpo!!

Trying to be really positive about this cycle!!!!

I'll be due to test around dec 12 if I don't get too poas happy before then!!

Thanks & :dust: to you all!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Echo- I hope so! Last night DH & I BD'ed but then we heard strange noises outside so after laying down for about 5 min I got up & gravity worked against me. I really hope some swimmer got there though.


----------



## echo

I think I will o today or tomorrow. I also could not remain lying down last night, but only because I really had to pee. Stupid gravity. Hopefully those swimmers knew right where to go! FX'd this is our cycle!!

I am feeling mildly crampy, with a lower backache. My nips are a bit more sensitive.


----------



## Beautifullei2

:happdance: To O day! I hope they do know where to go! I was so mad at myself =/ 

FXed for our :bfp: before Christmas!


----------



## echo

:xmas7:


----------



## echo

There are some cute smiley's.


----------



## CaT1285

jodspods said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Can I join you? I got my peak on cbfm yesterday so I guess I'm either ovulating today (had twinges yesterday and today) or Im 1dpo!!
> 
> Trying to be really positive about this cycle!!!!
> 
> I'll be due to test around dec 12 if I don't get too poas happy before then!!
> 
> Thanks & :dust: to you all!

Welcome, jodspods!

I noticed in your signature that you spot before AF and are using vitex. I also spot before AF. Is the vitex helping that? I have a bottle of vitex at home and have thought about using it, but I'm afraid it will screw up my cycles and make them longer.


----------



## jodspods

CaT1285 said:


> jodspods said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Can I join you? I got my peak on cbfm yesterday so I guess I'm either ovulating today (had twinges yesterday and today) or Im 1dpo!!
> 
> Trying to be really positive about this cycle!!!!
> 
> I'll be due to test around dec 12 if I don't get too poas happy before then!!
> 
> Thanks & :dust: to you all!
> 
> Welcome, jodspods!
> 
> I noticed in your signature that you spot before AF and are using vitex. I also spot before AF. Is the vitex helping that? I have a bottle of vitex at home and have thought about using it, but I'm afraid it will screw up my cycles and make them longer.Click to expand...

Hi there!! 

I've given up on the AC this month! I'm not too sure I was taking it correctly! I started taking it just before AF and it seemed to keep me spotting afterwards! As soon as I stopped taking it the spotting stopped! I took the epo until O and was recommended vitamin b complex so I've been taking that since Sunday and intend to take it until this Sunday to see if it helps stop the spotting! I didn't used to spot for as long as this its just been since my mc.

I've heard of AC working miracles for some but maybe not for me. Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## CaT1285

jodspods - I'm 8DPO today and I started spotting a tiny bit yesterday, and I am spotting a tiny bit again today. I've had brown spotting for several days before AF is due pretty much ever since coming off BC about a year ago. 

Sorry about the MC :hugs: Let me know how the vitamin B works for you.


----------



## Lucinda7981

I will be testing on 12/11/12; had IUI #1 today


----------



## gnome86

where's Liz gone? :shrug:


----------



## lorojovanos

I was thinking that too, I checked her chart the other day, and it wasnt updated...
Maybe shes taking our advice, and taking a wee break


----------



## gnome86

i hope she ok. was having a catchup looking at the threads n it struck me she just wasnt there.


----------



## Dantz

gnome86 said:


> where's Liz gone? :shrug:

Wondering that too!:shrug:


----------



## Jean40

Well, this has been an interesting day. 9DPO (according to my chart, I think 10DPO, but whatever) and had spotting this morning, then some cramps off and on. I've had back pain for the last week. :bfn: this morning (internet cheepie), but I'm breaking out the FRER tomorrow. :dust: :xmas16:


----------



## echo

She has disappeared for a few cycles before. :shrug:


----------



## alleysm

Its been awhile since i joined a test thread but since its the last one of the year and the last month before i hit the three year ttc... i figured what the hell! Dec 13th for me... and lots of luck to everyone


----------



## imaginary8x

put me down for the 3rd please. :)


----------



## MelliPaige

Oops! Will be testing the 10th instead of 16th! Change me please

Sorry :blush:


----------



## Kat S

Jean40 said:
 

> Well, this has been an interesting day. 9DPO (according to my chart, I think 10DPO, but whatever) and had spotting this morning, then some cramps off and on. I've had back pain for the last week. :bfn: this morning (internet cheepie), but I'm breaking out the FRER tomorrow. :dust: :xmas16:

Those are good signs! A friend of mine didn't get her BFP until Day 14! You're not out until The Witch shows!


----------



## lorojovanos

So...hmmmmmm....weird. CD 6 and only taken 3 days or soy so far, no EPO yet, was going to start tomorrow and all day had lots and lots of cm, just pretty watery though. Went to the bathroom and had a massive glob of clear, crazy stretchy cm. I hardly ever even have EWCM around fertile mrytle time. Any ideas? Is it normal to have this type of cm only cd6?


----------



## echo

Search soy threads, Loro. I am pretty sure I read somewhere someone had lots of cm on soy.


----------



## lorojovanos

Will do hon, heading to google:)
How are you doing anyways...o'ing today?


----------



## echo

I think so. Soon, anyway, I have the pains.


----------



## lorojovanos

AWESOME! Good luck love:)


----------



## hopeforbfp

It seems as though lots of ladies are going to be testing soon. Let the cheer leading begin :) I am cycle day 12 I'm pretty sure but I'd have to check FF to confirm. I don't feel O coming yet so I don't think it will be early like the last 2 months. I really think it was the progrsterone. Oh well I will just keep BD every other day though being sick doesn't really get me in the mood lol. 

Hmm Loro hopefully that is a good sign. Hey if soy helps with EWCM maybe I should try that. Let us know what you find out. 

Margo I will be checking your temps tomorrow. Fingers crossed your Oing.


----------



## turtlemomma

I wish I could try soy- I have a soy intolerance. :( Havent asked my doctor but pretty sure it would affect me the same way that food soy does... Does anybody know anything about this?

GL Loro!!!

CD 7 today, about 9 more days to go until O!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning girls, I hope all of you, us, have a nice quick, strong ovulation:) No long, dragged out cycles!

Crazy EWCM today also, I mean so flipping much! I'm not even sure if I should be starting to take the EPO, this is completely out of the ordinary. Also, my AF was like 3 days shorter this cycle than normal, I wonder if thats soy related also. I'm trying to read some soy threads, but its taking so long; Im hoping to find some answers shortly


----------



## River54

SS 8dpo - nothing...no symptoms out of the ordinary... nothing

Maybe this is a good sign? This cycle I have nothing where other bfn cycles have had more?

Hope everyone is having a good day! December is close upon us!
<- yes I made those candy canes....

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Amcolecchi

OMG River I have no symptoms too and 9days Past OV!!! Last month I had a ton of symptoms so I think this is a good sign tooo!!!! I think Saturday I am going to test!!! I will be 12 days past...good luck to you too!!


----------



## Stevi11

Hello AF Got me Today. Can you add me to Dec. 27th for testing please


----------



## luna_19

I'm thinking I o'ed yesterday :)


----------



## lorojovanos

luna_19 said:


> I'm thinking I o'ed yesterday :)

AWESOME:thumbup:


----------



## 2ndtry04

Stevi11 said:


> Hello AF Got me Today. Can you add me to Dec. 27th for testing please

can I use your text as mine? :) :blush:

AF today, so i''m up for December round.....and 
testing also on Dec. 27th , please add me 

@Stevi11, I'll be watching your posts as we are in the same boat :hugs:



GL everybody :flower:


----------



## Stevi11

2ndtry04 said:


> Stevi11 said:
> 
> 
> Hello AF Got me Today. Can you add me to Dec. 27th for testing please
> 
> can I use your text as mine? :) :blush:
> 
> AF today, so i''m up for December round.....and
> testing also on Dec. 27th , please add me
> 
> @Stevi11, I'll be watching your posts as we are in the same boat :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> GL everybody :flower:Click to expand...

Ofcourse you can. Its nice to meet you. How long have you been TTC? and is it your 2nd child you are hoping for?


----------



## Jean40

turtlemomma said:


> I wish I could try soy- I have a soy intolerance. :( Havent asked my doctor but pretty sure it would affect me the same way that food soy does... Does anybody know anything about this?

If you find out from your doctor, let me know. I also have a soy intolerance (and gluten and egg and cow dairy etc etc). I keep doing different food trials and so far, any foods with just soy lecithin is OK with me, but any other type of soy causes anything from gas to horrible stomach cramping to D. Everyone is different in what they can tolerate, but I'd rather not tempt it. I've been too sick this past year. 

FRER was a :bfn: this morning, of course. Probably too early. I still have 5 FRERs left plus a ton of internet cheepies. :winkwink: I could feel some slight cramping today, not like yesterday. I only had some brown spotting just in the morning and nothing else since, but this afternoon it almost felt like a UTI was coming on. Is that a pregnancy sign? :shrug:


----------



## turtlemomma

Jean40 said:


> turtlemomma said:
> 
> 
> I wish I could try soy- I have a soy intolerance. :( Havent asked my doctor but pretty sure it would affect me the same way that food soy does... Does anybody know anything about this?
> 
> If you find out from your doctor, let me know. I also have a soy intolerance (and gluten and egg and cow dairy etc etc). I keep doing different food trials and so far, any foods with just soy lecithin is OK with me, but any other type of soy causes anything from gas to horrible stomach cramping to D. Everyone is different in what they can tolerate, but I'd rather not tempt it. I've been too sick this past year.
> 
> FRER was a :bfn: this morning, of course. Probably too early. I still have 5 FRERs left plus a ton of internet cheepies. :winkwink: I could feel some slight cramping today, not like yesterday. I only had some brown spotting just in the morning and nothing else since, but this afternoon it almost felt like a UTI was coming on. Is that a pregnancy sign? :shrug:Click to expand...

I will definitely ask my doc next time i chat with her! I also have a dairy allergy... Just found that one out- I was getting really sick and couldnt figure out why... Well, now I know. :( Soy gives me horrible and uncomfortable gas pains. I'm not sure what kind of soy... Maybe I should try it out... (Sorry, TMI :blush:). So far all your symptoms sound promising!

My temperatures are crazy! My 3 highest temps are on par with post O temps; and the dip!!! WTF?


----------



## Jean40

Have you tried any goat dairy? I just couldn't bear not having cheese! I knew I was tested specifically for the casein protein in cow dairy. Then I read a book called Devil in the Milk that talked about different types of casein protein, how most cow's dairy is different than goat or sheep's dairy, so I did a goat dairy trial. I had NO symptoms from it, so I can have some cheese on a gluten free pizza or pasta. I don't think it tastes that much different from cow's cheese, IMO. 

I tested highest for soy out of everything I was tested for. I tried having a little soy milk over a week ago, just to see if I still can't have it (I'm slowly getting some foods back as my body is healing from the celiac disease) and my stomach clenched up like a fist for 2 days, horrible pain. I read somewhere that soy lecithin isn't the same kind of soy as in soy milk and other products, so maybe that's why I can have it.


----------



## lorojovanos

I wish I knew a bit more about all of this soy stuff to help you girls...

About to take my last dose of soy... Still lots of EWCM, not as much as yesterday, but still enough. Last night, and tonight, I've having significant twingy feelings on my lower left side. It seems to always be that side! I did some searching for soy threads, itll take me days to read through all of that but I searched on FF for soy charts, and not alot of women had, or reported having EWCM this early in their cycle. And most women, ovulated 10-14 days after last pill, similar to Clomid. We will soon star the every other BD but I have to be careful because its out of the ordinary and I get quite sore, and my hubby, albeit, hes a 30 year old manly man, doesnt want to have sex every other day for 2 weeks straight! I will start epo tomorrow, i was holding off cause I have been having so much already but im worried if it goes away after im done taking the soy. And thats my way or knowing if ovulation is near, i dont want to miss it. 
So, thats my update!


----------



## turtlemomma

Jean40 said:


> Have you tried any goat dairy? I just couldn't bear not having cheese! I knew I was tested specifically for the casein protein in cow dairy. Then I read a book called Devil in the Milk that talked about different types of casein protein, how most cow's dairy is different than goat or sheep's dairy, so I did a goat dairy trial. I had NO symptoms from it, so I can have some cheese on a gluten free pizza or pasta. I don't think it tastes that much different from cow's cheese, IMO.
> 
> I tested highest for soy out of everything I was tested for. I tried having a little soy milk over a week ago, just to see if I still can't have it (I'm slowly getting some foods back as my body is healing from the celiac disease) and my stomach clenched up like a fist for 2 days, horrible pain. I read somewhere that soy lecithin isn't the same kind of soy as in soy milk and other products, so maybe that's why I can have it.

Wow! Thats a lot of testing... I havent been officially tested for anything except gluten which I dont have a problem with. I've figured out the other stuff on my own after elimination dieting. Goat cheese seems to be fine for me- Feta doesnt seem to bother me either, which is strange because it is usually made of cow's milk. I hear that it is processed differently. :shrug: I'll definitely ask my doc about soy isoflavones (sp?) since I am on round 3 of clomid and who knows how long she'll want me to stay on that...


----------



## Jean40

I had to be tested for everything because everything was making me sick this year. I knew about the gluten already, but didn't know I was still getting it into my body (it's in almost everything that's processed), so then my gut got really leaky and a lot of different food particles was getting into my blood stream, so that's when the body reacts to it as a foreign substance and you get sick. As the gut heals, the gaps in the cells close up and you might be able to start eating foods you previously reacted to, but it takes a LOT of time. 6 months for a couple foods for me, probably another year or two for some more. It's so complicated and I've learned so much (and I already work in health care). I actually want to get a MS in Nutrition if I can get the money to pay for classes and books. I've had such a difficult time finding anyone around here who understands what I'm going through and why I'm not able to eat what I used to. Up until a few months ago, I was only able to eat 5 things that didn't make sick. Now I'm doing food challenges, one new food every couple of weeks, to see if I get sick or not. Most things still make me sick.


----------



## CL11

Trying to wait for December 5th when AF is due, but I might try and test sooner :)


----------



## MelliPaige

AHHH! This is our first try and the wait is killing me haha


----------



## hopeforbfp

Loro I was going to ask you if you were just taking the EPO for EWCM but it looks like you answered my question. It's understandable that you are worried it may stop coming without the soy. Hopefully it doesn't. Have you tried EPO before? I heard it delays ovulation so it would be interesting to see what happens in combination with the soy. I know what you mean about getting sore but my DH on the other hand would gladly BD every single day if I let him lol.


----------



## PiperDilly

Can you put me down for the 23rd? Thanks! Goodluck everyone! I hope santa brings us all a BFP.


----------



## turtlemomma

Jean40 said:


> I had to be tested for everything because everything was making me sick this year. I knew about the gluten already, but didn't know I was still getting it into my body (it's in almost everything that's processed), so then my gut got really leaky and a lot of different food particles was getting into my blood stream, so that's when the body reacts to it as a foreign substance and you get sick. As the gut heals, the gaps in the cells close up and you might be able to start eating foods you previously reacted to, but it takes a LOT of time. 6 months for a couple foods for me, probably another year or two for some more. It's so complicated and I've learned so much (and I already work in health care). I actually want to get a MS in Nutrition if I can get the money to pay for classes and books. I've had such a difficult time finding anyone around here who understands what I'm going through and why I'm not able to eat what I used to. Up until a few months ago, I was only able to eat 5 things that didn't make sick. Now I'm doing food challenges, one new food every couple of weeks, to see if I get sick or not. Most things still make me sick.

I am so sorry you are going through all this! I have 2 really close friends that have similar food problems as you do- Its been really difficult for them but luckily we have a huge gluten free- and vegan population in Seattle so its becoming easier to find foods that are safe... I wish you all the best and tons of :dust:! :hugs:


----------



## 2ndtry04

Stevi11 said:


> Ofcourse you can. Its nice to meet you. How long have you been TTC? and is it your 2nd child you are hoping for?

I ttc no 2, I have 9yr DS from previous marriage, and DH doesn't have kids yet...

I had to change my start day cause yesterday I had just some light blood late at night, this morning my pad was clean, but than it started full flow ... so today is CD1 for me, .... I'll be still following you though :)


----------



## echo

I don't know if I have ovulated yet. My breasts aren't sore, but I'm fatigued. I'm going with not yet. My chart is going to look a little off since I was temping vaginally until cd12, then switched to oral so the drop is more pronounced. My estimated test date of the 13th/14th is based on me ovulating tomorrow or the 1st, which is about my average for ovulation day. 
Estrogen creates cm, right? So the soy is a phytoestrogen, and your cm, Loro, is probably a sign that the soy works for you. That's great! If this isn't my bfp cycle, I am going to do soy next cycle. I was going to this cycle, but then decided to just do things very natural, I even stopped a lot of the supplements I was taking. I can't wait to see your temps soon!
My SIL has been having an awful time with dietary restrictions. She seems to have suddenly developed Hashimotos within the past few years. She can't have all kinds of foods, and if she does she swells up, gets nauseous, headaches, and her hair even falls out. She has discovered that cooking in coconut oil helps make her feel better. She doesn't know why.


----------



## CaT1285

lorojovanos said:


> We will soon star the every other BD but I have to be careful because its out of the ordinary and I get quite sore, and my hubby, albeit, hes a 30 year old manly man, doesnt want to have sex every other day for 2 weeks straight!

haha loro! I liked reading this. My OH is a 31yo manly man, and he doesn't want to have sex every other day for 2 weeks either! I mean, he says he does, but he gets tired. Very funny...


----------



## Dantz

My OH is a 24 yr old horn-dog and even HE doesn't want to bd that much. lol 

I keep saying "This is what you've been wishing for for the last five years! You should be excited that your gf is suddenly a sex freak!" hahaha


----------



## echo

Where did my husband come from then?

He is 37 and there is no such things as too much sex. All I have to do is unbutton his jeans and he's in the mood. :haha: I'm the one that doesn't want to do it all the time! When I say no, he pouts.


----------



## 2ndtry04

echo said:


> Where did my husband come from then?
> 
> He is 37 and there is no such things as too much sex. All I have to do is unbutton his jeans and he's in the mood. :haha: I'm the one that doesn't want to do it all the time! When I say no, he pouts.

:haha: i think that comes with age!
Mine is almost 43 and acts exactly like that :)


----------



## lorojovanos

HOPE- Last cycle I took EPO and my o day was within a day of the previous Clomid cycle! Even with the epo, it was no where NEAR what I've had so far this cycle. So I'll def start taking it again from today until o is confirmed, hopefully!
ECHO- I would guess o day was yesterday, but thats just guessing. Did you check your CP yesterday or today? The one cycle I took soy, I took only 100mg and had NONE of this ewcm so i too, am hoping its a good sign!
DANTZ/CAT- I always thought any man would want to do it every day and itd be no question. But, I guess maybe if you have a super sex life to start with, it wouldnt be such an issue. But we are normally a 2 or 3 times a week couple so going from that, to every other day at least for 2 weeks straight, its pretty obvious what im up to! lol (HE told me to stop telling him when its time to take off the pressure)


----------



## lorojovanos

2nd/ECHO- Thats pretty awesome!


----------



## kel21

haha My dh is a pouter too! Complains if I say no, for whatever reason. So now I'm like this is your time man! Enjoy it! I can get 2 days in a row from him, but if I go for a 3rd it takes a lot to get him "up" for the challenge! lol

Looks like o day was yesterday, so I am officially in the tww at 1dpo. Feeling really positive because I had stabby uterus pains yesterday just like I did 2 cycles ago when I got my bfp. Just praying this time will be a sticky bean!

And Loro I naturally have a good amount of ewcm, and when I was on all of my suppliments I had a crazy amount starting around cd6 or 7. But this month I had almost none. Most of it was around cd7-9 and by o time, while I wasn't totally dry I didn't notice any ewcm at all! Really odd for me. Plus as you know I did the soy this month too :)


----------



## JMarie120

The symptoms I am having this month are very out of the ordinary for me. I've had back pains for days upon days, extreme irritability, I even got sick this morning after a series of hot flashes! I gave in yesterday morning and took an E.P.T. digital with FMU :bfn: I usually do not test that early but my gut was telling me to. I had a small temp rise this morning. Could there still be a chance? I am nervous to take another test now because seeing the words "not pregnant" was such a let down for me yesterday. I am having cramping, back pains and nausea today. Praying the :witch: doesn't show her ugly face!!! I have a doctors appointment scheduled for Dec 13th because this Nov marks 1 year of trying :cry:


----------



## lorojovanos

JMARIE- It was still early for you to be testing hon, good luck:)
KEL- I so hope hope hope this is your sticky bean! xx


----------



## kel21

JMarie your chart looks great :) If 9dpo was your implant dip then it can take 2-3 days for there to be enough hcg to detect. And digi's are not as sensitive! Gl!


----------



## JMarie120

kel21 said:


> JMarie your chart looks great :) If 9dpo was your implant dip then it can take 2-3 days for there to be enough hcg to detect. And digi's are not as sensitive! Gl!

I read the box and instructions trying to find the sensitivity and could not find mIU anywhere! So thank you, that is good to know and gives me hope!


----------



## echo

So I was cleaning out my subscriptions, and I noticed that I have been on your threads since March, MrsMM! In this time, I have seen many BFP's, including yours, and I certainly hope it is my turn now!! :hugs:


----------



## echo

Opinions, please!

Should I disgard the vag temps from the beginning of the cycle, so they don't screw with my coverline if yesterday was o day?


----------



## lorojovanos

I would. I would just start with your temps, when your started orally. As you can tell, vaginal temps are quite a bit higher and it will mess with the chart having such drastic temps


----------



## JMarie120

echo said:


> So I was cleaning out my subscriptions, and I noticed that I have been on your threads since March, MrsMM! In this time, I have seen many BFP's, including yours, and I certainly hope it is my turn now!! :hugs:

Lots of luck and baby dust for you! :dust:


----------



## lorojovanos

For those of you interested in getting to know me and my journey a bit better, I added a journal to my signature...


----------



## Fezzie

Well 7dpo and my boobs are sore, pretty sure I'm entering PMS territory. This month I feel defeated, like we can't get pregnant without help so why try. Hence we only BD once. DH has an appt mid December for a physical with the family dr so we shall see if she finds anything.


----------



## luna_19

stay positive fezzie! pms and pregnancy symptoms are often the same :)


----------



## echo

Once is all it takes!


----------



## lorojovanos

Once is all it takes, but I know the defeated feeling love


----------



## JMarie120

Something keeps telling me that this is my month! Since coming home from work, my throat is on fire! I feel post nasal drip and it is just killing me. Granted, I could be getting sick, but my gut told me to take another test today. I tested with a FRER at 9pm and I SWEAR that I see a second line! Someone please tell me that I am not crazy!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







11DPO.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 48


----------



## Stevi11

Thats a pretty second line!!!!!! Saw it right away! Congrats!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Def not crazy! Congrats hon:)


----------



## echo

I see that line, and I am not a line spotter! 

Congrats!!


----------



## turtlemomma

Thats a BFP! Congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## MelliPaige

I see it :) how exciting!


----------



## Jean40

Oh, what a pretty line! Congrats!


----------



## luna_19

that's definitely a line! congrats jmarie :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

I saw that line without having to click on the pic! Congrats hun!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

BEAUTIFUL- You should be getting your CH's tomorrow! :)

LUNA- You did ovulate? AWESOME! Good luck in your wait love


----------



## Beautifullei2

Loro- I know, then it will give me a better idea if I'm in the running! Never thought I would be so excited to see those lol :)


----------



## lorojovanos

Beautifullei2 said:


> Loro- I know, then it will give me a better idea if I'm in the running! Never thought I would be so excited to see those lol :)

I honestly dont know what it is, but that red line seriously puts my mind at ease! My fingers are crossed for you hon:):thumbup:


----------



## luna_19

lorojovanos said:


> BEAUTIFUL- You should be getting your CH's tomorrow! :)
> 
> LUNA- You did ovulate? AWESOME! Good luck in your wait love

I'm pretty sure I did, I put in my o date in manually because I didn't have enough pre o temps to get crosshairs :)


----------



## hopeforbfp

JMarie that is definitely a BFP congrats!

Margo my DH is 27 and he would never get enough BD. And Loro our sex life isn't that active either. DH does pout a bit when I reject him but I'm really only gungho when it's "go time" as we call it in my house :) 

So I seemed to have a good amount of CM today but it isn't stretchy at all what so ever. It's much more watery. I thought I've read somewhere that watery CM is fertile too or am I just making that up to make me feel better lol. My opk got darker this evening but not positive yet. I'm guessing it will be positive tomorrow maybe. Oh by the way Margo I agree that you should discard those early temps.


----------



## MelliPaige

hopeforbfp said:


> It's much more watery. I thought I've read somewhere that watery CM is fertile too or am I just making that up to make me feel better lol.

I've heard that, too


----------



## 2ndtry04

JMarie congrats! That's some greaat BFP! :)


----------



## echo

hopeforbfp said:


> JMarie that is definitely a BFP congrats!
> 
> Margo my DH is 27 and he would never get enough BD. And Loro our sex life isn't that active either. DH does pout a bit when I reject him but I'm really only gungho when it's "go time" as we call it in my house :)
> 
> So I seemed to have a good amount of CM today but it isn't stretchy at all what so ever. It's much more watery. I thought I've read somewhere that watery CM is fertile too or am I just making that up to make me feel better lol. My opk got darker this evening but not positive yet. I'm guessing it will be positive tomorrow maybe. Oh by the way Margo I agree that you should discard those early temps.

Watery is fertile! Jump him, it's go time! 

I think everybody's sex life goes through ups and downs. All this ttc business makes it seem like work sometimes.


----------



## JMarie120

hopeforbfp said:


> JMarie that is definitely a BFP congrats!
> 
> Margo my DH is 27 and he would never get enough BD. And Loro our sex life isn't that active either. DH does pout a bit when I reject him but I'm really only gungho when it's "go time" as we call it in my house :)
> 
> So I seemed to have a good amount of CM today but it isn't stretchy at all what so ever. It's much more watery. I thought I've read somewhere that watery CM is fertile too or am I just making that up to make me feel better lol. My opk got darker this evening but not positive yet. I'm guessing it will be positive tomorrow maybe. Oh by the way Margo I agree that you should discard those early temps.

Thank you!! 

Watery is definitely fertile!!


----------



## Jean40

Quite a disappointing morning. :witch: arrived 2 days early. :cry: I guess I can be put down for testing again on Dec 28.


----------



## Beautifullei2

I thought for sure I would get my CH's today & nothing still =/


----------



## echo

Yeah, you def o'd! Probably tomorrow!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I hope so! Its hard to pinpoint any other signs until it gives me my crosshairs


----------



## Amcolecchi

Okay I am 11 dpo and I have no symptoms! Last month, I SWORE I was prego because I had cramps, fatigue, nausea. This month I have nothing. I had a little back ache and I'm currently on Amoxicillin for a ear, nose and throat thing...so maybe that's why?


----------



## hopeforbfp

Lol yes go time it is but I don't want to do it more than every other day. I need to get some spermies in me lol. 

Jean I'm so sorry. At least you have another shot this year. Maybe you'll get a New Years BFP. 

Yeah Beautiful that is strange you didn't get crosshairs. Did you enter any other symptoms that could be throwing it off?

AFM-I'm still feeling pretty crappy so I'm hoping this doesn't interfere with making babies. I called in to work for just this morning because I was having a hard time breathing when I woke up. I thought I should go to the doctor but it always seems a little better after I eat or drink something. I will probably go into work around 11


----------



## hopeforbfp

Oh and Amco hopefully that's a good sign


----------



## Kat S

Amcolecchi said:


> Okay I am 11 dpo and I have no symptoms! Last month, I SWORE I was prego because I had cramps, fatigue, nausea. This month I have nothing. I had a little back ache and I'm currently on Amoxicillin for a ear, nose and throat thing...so maybe that's why?

Hrm, that's interesting about the amoxi. No idea if that can affect TTC. What does your doc or the internet say about it? I hope it didn't interfere!! 

Yeah, I had a back ache for a little while for two days and that was it. Tested again this morning and got a very faint 2nd blue line on my cheapie Target brand "early response" test. but since it was a cheapie...who knows! After Wed's false positive and yesterday's blank test, I'm hesitant to believe anything now.


----------



## River54

Kat - sounds promising though :)

Beautifullei2 - could very well be lack of pre o temps. I thought there had to be 3 pre o temps as well as post for the CH to work....personally I play around with my chart sometimes and enter future temps to see what ff would do, then erase them afterwards. Maybe try entering so temps along the dotted line where you missed?

JMarie - congrats!!!!!!!!!!

Amcolecchi - I also have had no symptoms...until today - I now have cramps...not sure what to think about them, I am 10dpo, so too early for AF

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Stevi11

Hey girls. I have decided to start temping this cycle. I am on CD3. Is that to late in my cycle to get real indication for O and all?? I dont know to much about temping.


----------



## CaT1285

Beautifullei2 said:


> I thought for sure I would get my CH's today & nothing still =/

beautiful - I think FF needs 6 pre-O temps to make crosshairs. Definitely looks like you O'd though!


----------



## CaT1285

Stevi11 said:


> Hey girls. I have decided to start temping this cycle. I am on CD3. Is that to late in my cycle to get real indication for O and all?? I dont know to much about temping.

Likewise... I think FF needs 6 pre-O temps, so unless you expect to O suuuuuper early or skip a bunch of days, you should definitely be fine.


----------



## Amcolecchi

My doctor knows I am TTC so she said amoxicillin was safe to take during pregnancy, or in this case TTC...I am just wondering if taking it will hide symptoms? 

Aww I think you should call your doctor and get a blood test!!!! 



Kat S said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> Okay I am 11 dpo and I have no symptoms! Last month, I SWORE I was prego because I had cramps, fatigue, nausea. This month I have nothing. I had a little back ache and I'm currently on Amoxicillin for a ear, nose and throat thing...so maybe that's why?
> 
> Hrm, that's interesting about the amoxi. No idea if that can affect TTC. What does your doc or the internet say about it? I hope it didn't interfere!!
> 
> Yeah, I had a back ache for a little while for two days and that was it. Tested again this morning and got a very faint 2nd blue line on my cheapie Target brand "early response" test. but since it was a cheapie...who knows! After Wed's false positive and yesterday's blank test, I'm hesitant to believe anything now.Click to expand...


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks LADIES... :) I think I will play around with it.. There pre-o temps so they really dont matter anyway.. Maybe if I enter some it will give me CH.. Im just concerned with my post O temps :)


----------



## DestinyAwaits

Hello can you please add me for December 13th 2012


----------



## Beautifullei2

LADIES YOU WERE RIGHT :) !!! thanks! :hugs:


----------



## JMarie120

Stevi11 said:


> Hey girls. I have decided to start temping this cycle. I am on CD3. Is that to late in my cycle to get real indication for O and all?? I dont know to much about temping.

You should be fine :D


----------



## Kat S

Amcolecchi said:


> My doctor knows I am TTC so she said amoxicillin was safe to take during pregnancy, or in this case TTC...I am just wondering if taking it will hide symptoms?
> 
> Aww I think you should call your doctor and get a blood test!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> Okay I am 11 dpo and I have no symptoms! Last month, I SWORE I was prego because I had cramps, fatigue, nausea. This month I have nothing. I had a little back ache and I'm currently on Amoxicillin for a ear, nose and throat thing...so maybe that's why?
> 
> Hrm, that's interesting about the amoxi. No idea if that can affect TTC. What does your doc or the internet say about it? I hope it didn't interfere!!
> 
> Yeah, I had a back ache for a little while for two days and that was it. Tested again this morning and got a very faint 2nd blue line on my cheapie Target brand "early response" test. but since it was a cheapie...who knows! After Wed's false positive and yesterday's blank test, I'm hesitant to believe anything now.Click to expand...Click to expand...

Oh, that's good! Yeah, it could mask symptoms I'm sure.

My blood test is Dec 4th, so not much longer to wait!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yayyyy Kat, good luck!!! Let us know how it goes!! I hope it says Yes!!!!! :))


----------



## chimmi

Evening girls. I will be joining this thread but do not know when i will be testing...am on day 4 of AF due to finish tomorrow. My next AF is due on BOXING DAY (what a bitch) so a) won't have a clue if I'm pg or not the WHOLE of the xmas holidays. b) if she shows - great time of year to be bloated and spotty and migraines and in pain... Boohoo. Hope she doesnt show!


----------



## 2ndtry04

Stevi11 said:


> Hey girls. I have decided to start temping this cycle. I am on CD3. Is that to late in my cycle to get real indication for O and all?? I dont know to much about temping.

It's OK to start now, you just started your cycle :)


----------



## hopeforbfp

Stevi I didn't start testing until cd 10 this go around.


----------



## Briana0990

Testing Dec 12!! These 12 days are going to drag :/


----------



## tekkitten

Can i join? :D Testing December 10 ;)


----------



## Sholi

Hi mrsmm i only want to join so i can check up on my friends :winkwink:


----------



## Lilahs Mum

Hi there, can you put me down for Decemer 4? Thanks you!
:dust:


----------



## despereaux

Hi I'm testing on the 31st of Dec.:flower:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Kat, 
Goodluck hope it continues to show positive!!!!


----------



## fairymommy

Hey! I was expecting my period today... i.e. 1-Dec-2012 and its already 6.30 p.m. here but no sign sooooo.... I am going to wait for AF to show tonight and if it doesn't then I am going to wait at least till 3rd Dec morning. 
I don't have sore boobs though this cycle and I am less horny than usual. Whatever. Will update.


----------



## Kat S

Well, I decided to test again this morning and BFN. I feel NO symptoms at all. I know in my heart I'm out.


----------



## CastawayBride

So sorry Kat...the waiting is the hardest part sometimes I just want my next cycle to start already...


----------



## felcity 45

ooooh, I'd like to join :thumbup: 3 DPO today so 6th Dec, although I know I will be testing everyday before anyway :haha:


----------



## Kat S

The hard part is deciding whether or not to take a break in December so I'm not freaking out during the TWW right on Christmas week or to keep going and try for a Christmas miracle. *sigh* I don't know what to do. :shrug:


----------



## B Michaelson

I'll take Dec 31 as a test date and hope my cycle isnt too long.


----------



## hopeforbfp

Yay Sholi I'm so glad you joined, I would love to stay updated on your journey :happydance: I'm so sorry Kat :cry: I'm not a fan of those target tests.

AFM- I'm super upset with myself. I had a positive OPK yesterday evening and it was our day to BD. We got ready to and DH was even inside of me but I just felt so sick and looked so miserable that Dh couldn't continue. I told him not to worry about me and just think about him self but he just can't do that. This month is becoming our most unsexy month ever lol. I will jump him when he gets home from work today but do you ladies think we missed our shot? I had some cramping on my right side last night so if I would have ovulated in the middle of the night, the egg would be dead before DH got home from work. My temp hasn't gone up yet but I suspect it will tomorrow. 

By the way, Loro or anyone that wishes to answer, how do you post your journal in your signature?


----------



## echo

Just post the link to it in your signature, similar to the way you do for your chart. You have a journal?


----------



## Baby_Dream

I have been bf my 19 months DD. Have been trying to conceive since last april but not seriously, the last 4 months i started taking it more serious. I called my gynea last monday and he told me that it is clear now that i cant get pregnant while bf. I told him that i was thinking about it for the last couple of weeks and i was ready to wean. So i started weaning last monday and he gave me dostinex, half a capsule every 12 hours. For 2 days. I went to see him today, i have already weaned and he gave me angus castus , one pill every night for the next 3 months. 

What do u think ladies? Does agnus castus help? Is it true it helps conceive twins?

Sorry for making this long but i am worried. My Af is supposed to be due 3rd of dec. 

Baby dust to all of u ladies. Plz God give us our babies.


----------



## hopeforbfp

Baby Dream sorry I know nothing about that. Hopefully someone here can help you. Good luck!!

Margo I just started it like a week ago. I don't think I'll post too much there I just wanted it for venting moments. I decided to do it after I found out about my pregnant co-worker. I thought it would be nice to have a place to whine lol. Yeah I figured out I could post the link but you guys all have My Journal in your sig as the link. I can only figure out how to post the actual web address. I don't remember how I did the FF link lol. I think it gave me the code to post. I still never figured out how to show my chart in my sig like you do.


----------



## lorojovanos

HOPE- just because you had your +opk, doesnt mean youre out love. You can ovulate between 12-36 hours after. Pre-ejaculate can get you pregnant you know?!?! I would BD tonight and the morning just for good measure:)


----------



## hopeforbfp

Oh I figured it out, I just copied the the code that FF gave me. Yay! Thanks Loro, we will definitely BD tonight. He work in the morning so that one may be difficult


----------



## lorojovanos

He's gonna have to get up and have a shower, no?


----------



## MirandaH

Hi MrsMM24!! Can you please put me down for the 8th this month, Thanks!


----------



## TayBabes92

I am bad and just tested 3 days earlier than I wanted to. I am 12 DPO and I don't think I have been this nervous to test I am shaking while typing this. I am waiting for the results!


----------



## TayBabes92

TayBabes92 said:


> I am bad and just tested 3 days earlier than I wanted to. I am 12 DPO and I don't think I have been this nervous to test I am shaking while typing this. I am waiting for the results!

And it was negative :(


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm sorry hon:(


----------



## MirandaH

TayBabes92 said:


> TayBabes92 said:
> 
> 
> I am bad and just tested 3 days earlier than I wanted to. I am 12 DPO and I don't think I have been this nervous to test I am shaking while typing this. I am waiting for the results!
> 
> And it was negative :(Click to expand...

May still be too early! You aren't out until AF shows! :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

TayBabes92 said:


> TayBabes92 said:
> 
> 
> I am bad and just tested 3 days earlier than I wanted to. I am 12 DPO and I don't think I have been this nervous to test I am shaking while typing this. I am waiting for the results!
> 
> And it was negative :(Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## despereaux

My period should come anyday now. Normally I get it at the end of the month to 2-3 days late. I used to have only 28 days cycle but it changed 3 or 4 mo.'s ago so now my cycle is about 31-32 days. When I tested at 10dpo I think and I had very very faint positive line but when I tested yesterday morning (period due), I got bfn boo. I felt so down so I ate junk food :dohh:. I don't normally eat junk food. Hubby doesn't help either, he got me a box of pink cake and take away food and on top off that he got me some choc.milk. Now I look a bit preggy:haha: and I had heartburn all day. I can't miss my work out today and no more of that. Today is a new day, my period should come anyday now. Hurry up witch, looking forward to seeing you again:flower:.


----------



## fairymommy

Hey guys! So I didn't get my period yesterday and I am officially 1 day late. wow it sounds so nice. 
I am having creamy white discharge instead. I go to the washroom to see if af has arrived and still no sign, just discharge. I am so confused. I want to test but do I have to use first morning urine only?


----------



## navywag

Hi can I join you please! Need some Pma ATM!! Ill be testing on the 9th when af is due!
Just found out hubby has low sperm count, but! It only takes one so I'm trying to think super positive that we will finally get that bfp just I time for Christmas!! 

Last two days I've been crampy, backache and white lotiony cm, and a bit more tired than usual! 

Fx for us all!!! Xxxx


----------



## navywag

fairymommy said:


> Hey guys! So I didn't get my period yesterday and I am officially 1 day late. wow it sounds so nice.
> I am having creamy white discharge instead. I go to the washroom to see if af has arrived and still no sign, just discharge. I am so confused. I want to test but do I have to use first morning urine only?

Hi Hun, no you don't have to use first, as long as you hold it for about 4 hours that will be fine! Good luck!!! X


----------



## fairymommy

navywag said:


> fairymommy said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys! So I didn't get my period yesterday and I am officially 1 day late. wow it sounds so nice.
> I am having creamy white discharge instead. I go to the washroom to see if af has arrived and still no sign, just discharge. I am so confused. I want to test but do I have to use first morning urine only?
> 
> Hi Hun, no you don't have to use first, as long as you hold it for about 4 hours that will be fine! Good luck!!! XClick to expand...

Hey guys! So I tested this afternoon and I have my :bfp:

I am so happy!! I am so thankful to you all... reading your posts kept me sane. I had no sore boobs, felt less horny ( both of them are part of my pms) I only had sharp pains in lower abdomen which made me stop what I doing. And those too were few. I had achey feeling like af was coming but it was only white lotiony discharge.
My husband was out of station for some work and he is returning tonight! Perfect timing!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## faith77

Congratulations fairymommy. Wishing you a happy 9 months ahead :).


----------



## Oasis717

Congratulations fairymommy what wonderful news!! So pleased for you xxxxxx


----------



## chimmi

What is clomid?


----------



## jodspods

Congratulations fairymommy x


----------



## Sholi

congratulations fairymommy!!!!!

chlomid is a type of medication that the doctor can give you to help you with ovulation.


----------



## CaT1285

Got my BFP yesterday at 12DPO! So happy and just in disbelief. Still a bit nervous for tomorrow, when AF is due. Anyone else feel that way? I guess it's not exactly logical, but I can't help it.


----------



## echo

Congrats to Cat & Fairy! December is sure off to a strong start!


----------



## Oasis717

Congrats Cat more wonderful news! Xxxx


----------



## Lindss

Hi Ladies!
Dec will be our 7th mnth ttcQ Here's hoping that we all get our Xmas BFP's!! Can you please put me down for testing on Dec 27th Please ? Thank you!!


----------



## Lindss

oops ment our 7th mnth ttc....its a tad early my eyes are playing tricks on me!!


----------



## chimmi

Can someone help me please. I had last day of af yesterday, then this morning me and my Boyf had nooky. Afterwards when I wiped there was some pink blood. Again later I was laughing so much i had to run to the toilet coz I nearly wet myself and there was pino again when I wiped. I've used a tampon now to clear up any af left over. Do i count today as the last day of AF, or yesterday coz it was about 24 hours inbetween todays pink and the end of it yesterday.


----------



## lorojovanos

Congrats the the two BFP's this morning:)

ECHO- Nice temp jump!

CHIMMI-Sometimes my period goes away for a day, and then comes back for a few hours or so


----------



## fairymommy

CaT1285 said:


> Got my BFP yesterday at 12DPO! So happy and just in disbelief. Still a bit nervous for tomorrow, when AF is due. Anyone else feel that way? I guess it's not exactly logical, but I can't help it.

I was so sure that I was having my periods that I only tested when I was 1 day late. Didnt even use fmu. So if you got your bfp then its yours! Don't worry. Nature has taken its course! :kiss:


----------



## CastawayBride

Congrats to the :bfp:!!! I am only two days past ovulation and cannot wait to test!! LOL


----------



## Kat S

congrats to the ladies who got their BFPs!!

Sadly, I'm out. :witch: showed

New plan. I'm finally listening to what the Dr. recommended from the beginning, and asking to try Bravelle. It's an injectible and expensive, so that's why I haven't gone with it before, but we've now had two failed IUIs, so I'm ready to step up the game.


----------



## missmousemum2

Congrats ladies on the BFPs!! Fantastic News! 

Sadly I'm out... AF showed up 3 days early! :cry:


----------



## 3athena3

Congrats to the BFP's! H&H 9 months!

Sorry to those AF got. Good luck next cycle!

It is so frustrating waiting to OV. I have long cycles that average 42days and waiting almost a month between cd1 and OV plus the TWW that feel like another month is driving me bonkers. All this waiting is wearing me down. Sorry for the rant just feeling blah today.


----------



## luna_19

congrats fairy and cat :)

:hugs: kat and missmouse


----------



## lorojovanos

Ok, I havent taken epo and still have EWCM, I think there was a day with none but thats it... CRAZY left side twinges today. I've been having twinges all over pretty consistently since starting the soy but it is pretty significant. With my temp drop this morning, I'm wondering if I could possibly be gearing up to ovulate? I dont know...hubby is pretty hungover but if hes good enough to go to hockey, he can be good enough to go... :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Kat S said:


> congrats to the ladies who got their BFPs!!
> 
> Sadly, I'm out. :witch: showed
> 
> New plan. I'm finally listening to what the Dr. recommended from the beginning, and asking to try Bravelle. It's an injectible and expensive, so that's why I haven't gone with it before, but we've now had two failed IUIs, so I'm ready to step up the game.

Sorry to hear Kat and hoping injectibles will give u that BFP!!


----------



## lizlovelust

hi ladies, ntnp this cycle, currently cd12


----------



## lorojovanos

Hello LIZ- We were wondering where you were:)
Glad to have you back and see youre relaxing a bit. Wishes you all the luck:)


----------



## Bellydreams

chimmi said:


> Can someone help me please. I had last day of af yesterday, then this morning me and my Boyf had nooky. Afterwards when I wiped there was some pink blood. Again later I was laughing so much i had to run to the toilet coz I nearly wet myself and there was pino again when I wiped. I've used a tampon now to clear up any af left over. Do i count today as the last day of AF, or yesterday coz it was about 24 hours inbetween todays pink and the end of it yesterday.

Hi Chimmi,
What do you mean by when do you count it as the end of AF?

I'd say its the last day of bleeding, mine comes back sometimes, just when you think it's all clear! 

If you mean CD1, that is the first day of your period.


----------



## babysaa

lizlovelust said:


> hi ladies, ntnp this cycle, currently cd12

Hi Liz, nice to see you back on here! If AF gets me this cycle (she's due to arrive today) then I'm moving on to NTNP. Very strong believer that is the key to success. Letting your body do what it's suppose to do and let nature take its course. GL to you this month and hoping you get that BFP!!! :flower:


----------



## Baby_Dream

Congratulation Cat and fairy. Great news :) 

There is always hope.


----------



## Dantz

Bellydreams said:


> chimmi said:
> 
> 
> Can someone help me please. I had last day of af yesterday, then this morning me and my Boyf had nooky. Afterwards when I wiped there was some pink blood. Again later I was laughing so much i had to run to the toilet coz I nearly wet myself and there was pino again when I wiped. I've used a tampon now to clear up any af left over. Do i count today as the last day of AF, or yesterday coz it was about 24 hours inbetween todays pink and the end of it yesterday.
> 
> Hi Chimmi,
> What do you mean by when do you count it as the end of AF?
> 
> I'd say its the last day of bleeding, mine comes back sometimes, just when you think it's all clear!
> 
> If you mean CD1, that is the first day of your period.Click to expand...


Mine does that EVERY TIME. She's a real witch.


----------



## Lindsey923

Hi ladies, mind if I join you??? I was part of the end of Nov testers thread but I think I was testing too soon and so I'm waiting until this Wed to test again. I am five days late and I believe I implanted this past Tues. Up to today I've had medium cramps, very sore/burning nipples with some shooting pains, constipation, bloating, and nausea.. so FX!


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Put me down for December 5th! Looking for my DECEMBER BUDDY!! 

We've been TTC for almost 2 years, We have a beautiful almost 4 year old daughter.. and I'm 3 DPO currently and already nauseous, tired, and emotional. Praying for a :bfp:!!


----------



## DaTucker

Congrats to all the BFPs!!

AFM, CD10, scheduled to ovulate in four days. Just in case it's off like last time, we are already dtd and used preseed for the first time!


----------



## rain31

Can I join ? Testing on 9th Dec.


----------



## jenhope2583

Testing Dec 5th !


----------



## simno1

Can I join in please? I'll be 12th December...

Not holding out much hope though, first month of trying and we didn't do the deed that much so just waiting to see if my period will come and then go from there... Would love it if it happened in our first month of trying though :) 

Good luck to everyone else X


----------



## Fezzie

Good morning everyone,

Took me awhile to catch up on the thread! Congratulations to all those BFPs! That's amazing. 

:hugs: to Jean 40, missmousemum2, Kat S and everyone else the darn witch got. She is so mean. Missmousemum2, I thought we were due the same day? I'm not holding my breath, my boobs have been killing me, and I've started to cramp. In my mind, the most promising pregnancy symptoms are the non-existant ones, because it means AF isn't coming!

Welcome EvelynnsMom...we've been ttc for over a year so I feel your pain.

I can't believe it's December already :) I love this season!


----------



## JMarie120

CaT1285 said:


> Got my BFP yesterday at 12DPO! So happy and just in disbelief. Still a bit nervous for tomorrow, when AF is due. Anyone else feel that way? I guess it's not exactly logical, but I can't help it.

Congratulations Cat!! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy! :happydance:


----------



## JMarie120

fairymommy said:


> navywag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairymommy said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys! So I didn't get my period yesterday and I am officially 1 day late. wow it sounds so nice.
> I am having creamy white discharge instead. I go to the washroom to see if af has arrived and still no sign, just discharge. I am so confused. I want to test but do I have to use first morning urine only?
> 
> Hi Hun, no you don't have to use first, as long as you hold it for about 4 hours that will be fine! Good luck!!! XClick to expand...
> 
> Hey guys! So I tested this afternoon and I have my :bfp:
> 
> I am so happy!! I am so thankful to you all... reading your posts kept me sane. I had no sore boobs, felt less horny ( both of them are part of my pms) I only had sharp pains in lower abdomen which made me stop what I doing. And those too were few. I had achey feeling like af was coming but it was only white lotiony discharge.
> My husband was out of station for some work and he is returning tonight! Perfect timing!:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...


Congratulations fairymommy!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy! :happydance:


----------



## DBZ34

Hey MrsMM! Will you add me to the list? I'm hoping to test around the 22nd this month. Here's hoping for a Christmas BFP!! :)

(Just found out Kate Middleton and Prince William announced they're pregnant....if I get pg soon, maybe there's hope our kids will meet and fall in love one day... fingers crossed? LOL!)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Morning ladies! Hope all are doing well!

This tww is actually flying by pretty quickly... Im trying my hardest not to SS but two things I can't ignore or these sore boobs for the past 2 days & cramps I have been having since friday.


----------



## gabbygabz

Congratulations to all the BFPers around here! Hoping the good luck spreads around. I am STILL waiting on ovulation and driving my poor DH crazy in the process. The poor guy thought for sure his role would be over by now! Oops. So looks like I should push back my testing date to something more like the 20th. :coffee:


----------



## echo

I am going to be changing my test date, as I haven't o'd yet. Discarded yesterday's high temp because this am was so low, that my poor sleep must have affected the temp yesterday. Hoping o happens, already. I am so over the waiting to o period.


----------



## LadyinWait

Good morning, lovelies, 

Congrats to all of those who recently got BFPs, that's awesome! I am trying to hold off on testing until Thursday but that's not looking good....Trying not to be anxious but it's hard. Even harder when friends tell you to "just relax" (four of them just had babies). I am currently 8DPO. 

:dust: to all of us!! Would be a great Christmas gift!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm with ya ECHO


----------



## Lindss

lizlovelust said:


> hi ladies, ntnp this cycle, currently cd12

Hi! You are back!!!! How are you doing?!! Here is hoping we all get our BFP's this month!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Lindss

LadyinWait said:


> Good morning, lovelies,
> 
> Congrats to all of those who recently got BFPs, that's awesome! I am trying to hold off on testing until Thursday but that's not looking good....Trying not to be anxious but it's hard. Even harder when friends tell you to "just relax" (four of them just had babies). I am currently 8DPO.
> 
> :dust: to all of us!! Would be a great Christmas gift!!!

I agree!! Good Luck Hon!!! :hugs:


----------



## erindolphin

Tested a few times in the last few days but still too soon to know. I am just impatient. AF due 6-8 I will be testing again in 3 days. Wish me luck. 

Congrats to all the BFPs this month so far and good luck to those still waiting to test.


----------



## echo

EWCM! Yes! This means I should o in the next 2 days, so I will say 12/21 (my anniversary for my test date! That would be the best anniversary gift ever!


----------



## Stevi11

Ok so i started temping this morning. But i did it with a regular digital thermometer. I have read online on many websites that you dont have to use a thermometer that is to the 1/100 degree. I was wondering what you all use. I cant seem to find a BBT thermometer anywhere. I have gone to walgreens, king soopers, and walmart. I really wanted to chart this cycle so i just used that. I could order one online but i just wanted to start this cycle.


----------



## echo

Stevi, do you have a Rite Aid or a CVS? I have a CVS one, it isn't as fast as the ones you can buy online, but it works fine for me. You do need the 1/100th of a degree. 
Also, in FF, under your chart, click 'share', then choose a BB code (link or thumbnail). Copy this link into your BnB signature. That way I can see your chart. :)


----------



## fairymommy

DBZ34 said:


> Hey MrsMM! Will you add me to the list? I'm hoping to test around the 22nd this month. Here's hoping for a Christmas BFP!! :)
> 
> (Just found out Kate Middleton and Prince William announced they're pregnant....if I get pg soon, maybe there's hope our kids will meet and fall in love one day... fingers crossed? LOL!)

ROFL!!! Good luck with the testing:thumbup:


----------



## Baby_Dream

I can't beleive it. .... I got my BFP :)

Af is due today, but didnt show, so i thought i would test.
I tested 4 times today and all have a clear second line. Hope ot sticks.

Wishing u ladies a bfp soon, tons of baby dust to all.


----------



## Dantz

I need opinions...

I'm supposed to ovulate Tuesday. Yesterday, I had very close to positive opk's. Usually my test line gets darker than the control when it's O time, but these were just about as dark, not darker. That seemed perfect, because then they would have been positive today meaning I'd O on Tuesday, right on schedule. Then, today, they were waaaay lighter than the control line. With multiple samples. UGH. Did I not ovulate this month, then?? How confusing.


----------



## luna_19

Looks like I didn't o after all :( having loads of ewcm again so wouldn't be surprised if it happens in the next day or two which would give us no chance at all...possible testing date tbd


----------



## Sarahpg

Baby_Dream said:


> I can't beleive it. .... I got my BFP :)
> 
> Af is due today, but didnt show, so i thought i would test.
> I tested 4 times today and all have a clear second line. Hope ot sticks.
> 
> Wishing u ladies a bfp soon, tons of baby dust to all.

Congrats Baby Dream!! :happydance:

I am new to this thread, i am due to test Dec 14th! Trying not to go crazy waiting it out! Baby dust to all!:dust:


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Fezzie said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> Took me awhile to catch up on the thread! Congratulations to all those BFPs! That's amazing.
> 
> :hugs: to Jean 40, missmousemum2, Kat S and everyone else the darn witch got. She is so mean. Missmousemum2, I thought we were due the same day? I'm not holding my breath, my boobs have been killing me, and I've started to cramp. In my mind, the most promising pregnancy symptoms are the non-existant ones, because it means AF isn't coming!
> 
> Welcome EvelynnsMom...we've been ttc for over a year so I feel your pain.
> 
> I can't believe it's December already :) I love this season!

Thank you!! I re-counted and I need to test December 10th instead of the 5th. =)


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Sarahpg said:


> Baby_Dream said:
> 
> 
> I can't beleive it. .... I got my BFP :)
> 
> Af is due today, but didnt show, so i thought i would test.
> I tested 4 times today and all have a clear second line. Hope ot sticks.
> 
> Wishing u ladies a bfp soon, tons of baby dust to all.
> 
> Congrats Baby Dream!! :happydance:
> 
> I am new to this thread, i am due to test Dec 14th! Trying not to go crazy waiting it out! Baby dust to all!:dust:Click to expand...

Congratulations!!! Everybody in this thread gives me the hope to just hold on and not go crazy!!! :)


----------



## lorojovanos

STEVI- If you look at my chart, I think from 2 cycles ago, I used a reg therm. Mine was broken. Obviously a bbt one is better but it did work for me...
BABY- Congrats!
LUNA- If youre to o in the next few days, why do you say you have no chance? Can you not BD tonight and tomorrow just to be sure?
DANTZ- Maybe just this month your opk's werent darker. As far as I know, as long as its at least as dark, that it is considered positive. 
AFM, no EWCM today, still quite a bit of cramps and actually, the CM is creamy. Uh oh, thats bad news, unless I did ovulate yesterday which I hope hope hope


----------



## lorojovanos

STEVI- its my May cycle


----------



## echo

Congrats Baby Dream!

Dantz, opk's aren't definitive, so you could have just missed the surge and could o tomorrow. 

Looking forward to watching your chart Loro! Hope you o'd!

Yay! Stevi, I can see your chart now! I'm totally going to stalk you now, lol.


----------



## CastawayBride

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Baby_Dream

Sarahpg said:


> Baby_Dream said:
> 
> 
> I can't beleive it. .... I got my BFP :)
> 
> Af is due today, but didnt show, so i thought i would test.
> I tested 4 times today and all have a clear second line. Hope ot sticks.
> 
> Wishing u ladies a bfp soon, tons of baby dust to all.
> 
> Congrats Baby Dream!! :happydance:
> 
> I am new to this thread, i am due to test Dec 14th! Trying not to go crazy waiting it out! Baby dust to all!:dust:Click to expand...

Hey Sarah :) thanks alot, hope u get urs soon.
Waiting is really hard, but nothing to do but wait, baby dust to u, and keep:flower: us posted


----------



## luna_19

lorojovanos said:


> STEVI- If you look at my chart, I think from 2 cycles ago, I used a reg therm. Mine was broken. Obviously a bbt one is better but it did work for me...
> BABY- Congrats!
> LUNA- If youre to o in the next few days, why do you say you have no chance? Can you not BD tonight and tomorrow just to be sure?
> DANTZ- Maybe just this month your opk's werent darker. As far as I know, as long as its at least as dark, that it is considered positive.
> AFM, no EWCM today, still quite a bit of cramps and actually, the CM is creamy. Uh oh, thats bad news, unless I did ovulate yesterday which I hope hope hope

HUbby is at work until after I go to sleep tonight then we have to take a fee days off because he's going for his SA on Thursday so the soonest we can bd is Thursday evening but I don't know if there's a point then or waiting for some more swimmers to build up on friday.


----------



## lorojovanos

Id bd when you can, it is good that you got it in yesterday morning. My fingers are crossed for you hon


----------



## hopeforbfp

Yay Liz glad to see your back. No clomid this cycle?

Margo I hope you get an aniversary BFP. That would be amazing. 

Stevi I got my thermometer at target for like 10 dollars I think and it works great. 

Dantz-as everyone told me when I was freaking out a few days ago, you may not ovulate until 12-36? Hours after your positive opk so I bet you will O tomorrow. And an OPK is still positive if it is as dark as the control line. It just needs to be as dark as or darker, either one.


----------



## hopeforbfp

Congrats baby dream. Wishing you a H&H 9 months


----------



## HopeBabySoon

This is our first month back TTC after having LO#1 in September 2011. We got preg the first month we tried last time, so we are hoping that luck will carry over. I'm just using a calendar at this point. I should be ovulating within the next day or so. I haven't decided when I will test. For now, put me down for 12/17.


----------



## despereaux

Hi, I'm about 2-3 days late for af. I had ewcm at around 10dpo and bd that day just incase and tested at 13dpo but bfn. I've been dry like no cm at all on the day (15th/16th of Nov) of ovulation but I just assumed that I o'd. Do you guys think that I o'd late that's why my period is late? Thanks


----------



## CaT1285

Stevi11 said:


> Ok so i started temping this morning. But i did it with a regular digital thermometer. I have read online on many websites that you dont have to use a thermometer that is to the 1/100 degree. I was wondering what you all use. I cant seem to find a BBT thermometer anywhere. I have gone to walgreens, king soopers, and walmart. I really wanted to chart this cycle so i just used that. I could order one online but i just wanted to start this cycle.

Hi Stevi! The same thing happened to me. I bought a regular digital thermometer before I knew the difference between a BBT thermometer and regular. I read somewhere that you need a thermometer that is accurate to 1/10th of a degree. Mine was only accurate to 2/10ths. But I decided to try it out for a couple of months to see how it worked before I spent any more money. You can see from my charts that it worked like a charm. My temps were very obvious, so I'd think it depends on the person.


----------



## lorojovanos

HOPE- You got your CH's, thats awesome!

I *think* I ovulated yesterday, my CM has turned creamy so I better have, and had some temp rises. I was hoping to BD last night, but DH was not into it:( Hopefully "o" has happened and hopefully when I think, then we had sex one and two days before.


----------



## CaT1285

Loro - 1 and 2 days before are the best days to BD! At least, that's what I've read. My OH and I only BD'd 2, 3, and 4 days before this cycle. And let's be honest, by 2 days before, he didn't have much left (TMI? haha).


----------



## LadyinWait

Congrats Baby_Dream!! That's awesome! I pray you have a wonderfully blessed pregnancy and a very healthy baby!


----------



## LadyinWait

Oh, why did I test at 9DPO?!!!!! It hurt my heart! I know I am not out yet but the stark whiteness of it made me want to climb back in bed and stay there indefinitely.


----------



## echo

Loro, it does look like your temps on the rise!! FX'd! 

Jen, yay you are in the tww! Hope you get your rainbow, that would be the perfect Christmas present. No more getting sick! :hugs:

afm: I am so happy I didn't miss o! Hadn't bd'd in three days and really thought yesterday was o day. Phew. Temp is down this am, but this is o day, I can tell. Temp should be up tomorrow.


----------



## Oasis717

Unfortunately I am out as AF arrived today but at least it was bang on time, I will be testing 1st Jan now, good luck to you all that has yet to test xxxxx


----------



## echo

:hugs:, Sorry Oasis.


----------



## lorojovanos

echo said:


> Loro, it does look like your temps on the rise!! FX'd!
> 
> Jen, yay you are in the tww! Hope you get your rainbow, that would be the perfect Christmas present. No more getting sick! :hugs:
> 
> afm: I am so happy I didn't miss o! Hadn't bd'd in three days and really thought yesterday was o day. Phew. Temp is down this am, but this is o day, I can tell. Temp should be up tomorrow.

YAH Echo:thumbup:


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks echo, on to the next cycle:) xxxx


----------



## giggles85

Hi there girls,

my DH and I are trying to conceive our 1st and am due to test 9th/10th. I do think I have been having symptoms but then again we will see. I sssoooo hope I am, what a great Christmas present. I am getting excited now though. These dates can't come quick enough!

Good luck everyone and baby dust to all!!!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:



CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *JMARIE120, FAIRYMOMMY, CAT1285, and BABY_DREAM* Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!



:test: * AMCOLECCHI, CHARLIE00134, and PETZY *:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​

:book: Still waiting on news from *CHIMMI, BABYSAA, IMAGINARY8x, MWAAH, and RIVER54 *

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


*SHOLI* Of course you can join and check on old TTC Buddies!


*ECHO* You are so right, you have been threading with me since March, I just know your BFP is right around the corner, let me be of some inspiration in my trials and tribulations and long journey! :dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* so glad to see you back. I am sure NTNP will work out great for you just like everyone else it has worked for quickly!!:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *KAT S, MISSMOUSEMOM2, and OASIS717 * I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! January will be up in a couple of weeks!


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:


** NOTE** Hi Ladies:wave: sorry to have been gone so long, didn't intend on missing the first of the month, but I have gone back and got everyone taken care of. Updated my journal, but came down with one illness after another. Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## chimmi

I had AF last Tuesday! Bang on time. But im very hopeful this month, have bought opks and have been temping. So fingets crossed! Am due AF on boxing day next (what a lovely Xmas prezzie) ! Hope the bitch stays away x


----------



## turtlemomma

Negative OPK today- but I can tell that O is coming in a few days- Its amazing how well I've gotten to know my body through all the temping, checking, and symptom spotting. :) 

Quick question about alcohol and bbt- I've read on many threads that if you drink alcohol the night before, your temp will be up... I cant find any official medical pages that talk about this however... Why does this happen? And I have to admit, when AF flew in this month it was right in time for Thanksgiving so I went a little crazy over the last 2 weeks. Had to discard like 4 temps... Yikes! No more drinking for awhile. :wacko:


----------



## echo

The drinking thing doesn't affect everybody. It does for me, anything over 2 drinks and my temp is really high the next day. Yeah, I discard them. I think it is because the alcohol turns to sugar, which increases metabolism; or it is from your body trying to burn it off, I don't know.


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi Turtle, some women, it doesn't make a difference at all. But for me, it makes a huge difference. Whether I get wasted or have 3 beers, my temp will always skyrocket the next day. I will still temp, but I'll just add it into my notes.

I will say I'm a bit kerfuffled...Went to check CM, make sure its still creamy and nope, EWCM! Tonns, and it stretched like 2 inches before breaking! What is going on? I had creamy cm all day yesterday, and this morning, but now cramps have started and EWCM. I haven't used EPO all cycle and it's been 6 days since my last soy tabs. 
I better jump Matt tonight, just in case I guess


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Good signs so far! Crampy, Painful twinges in my uterus (5 DPO), vivid dreams, heartburn.. 

Crossing my FINGERS!!!


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Congrats to all the BFPs and tons of baby dust to the rest who are still waiting to test.

Afm- I am 13dpo, I am trying really hard not to symptom spot. It's been a struggle. I hoping to get my BFP soon. It would be a wonderful birthday/Christmas present for me! My temp looks great so far! So here's to hope!!


----------



## turtlemomma

The alcohol thing is definitely strange- I was wondering why I had such erratic temps... when I looked back through my calendar I realized exactly what it was! They were about a whole degree higher than my other pre-o temps! I don't think alcohol used to effect me this way but since we've gotten more serious about ttc in the last couple months, I just don't really drink anymore... Thanks for responding- 

Loro- BD!!!


----------



## turtlemomma

OK- for all the symptom spotters out there- I'm going to share with you my "symptoms" for a non-pg cycle. I wrote these down 2 months ago, and last month it actually was really helpful in keeping me from thinking every little thing was a "sign"... (with no intention of dampening anyone's spirits, just as info.) :hugs:

1-2 dpo- ew and creamy cm

3 dpo- light cramps/twinges, mild sore throat, mildly tender bbs, heartburn

4-5 dpo- light cramps/twinges on left side, mild sore bb, increased appetite, exhaustion

6 dpo- cramping esp. in evening, bbs really sore, dizzy spell in afternoon, exhaustion, vivid dreams

7-8 dpo- mild-medium cramps, sore bb, headache in pm

9 dpo- twingy cramps, less sore bbs

10-12 dpo- twingy cramps, less sore bbs- concentrated in nipple area, tiny bit of brown cm

13 dpo- witch



I don't know if this will help anybody, but it was very helpful for me to see. Last month was similar but the "symptoms" varied a bit day to day. Also a non-pg cycle.


----------



## tekkitten

Yep, I have been the worst at symptom spotting! Even things that for sure I thought were pregnancy related... turned out to be nothing. So I havent SS at all this cycle. 

TBH, I am getting so annoyed at trying and failing that I feel like just throwing in the towel. Trying not to be a negative nelly, but when you try (in my case, after a mc, I think that whole more fertile after thing just didn't ring true for me) and keep failing, it totally sucks.

So that is why this cycle I don't want to symptom spot :) I am 7dpo and it is working!


----------



## lorojovanos

GO FIGURE- Matt came home from work, 1.5 hours early, sick. Like brutal sick! No way I'm getting him into bed tonight:(


----------



## Bellydreams

Congrats to more BFPs hope it rubs off onto me!!

I ovulated early (today) so can you please move my test date to 19th Dec! Thanks!


----------



## luna_19

loro I hope you o'ed :)

echo yay for finally being about to o!
If I had to make an educated guess I would say I will o either today or tomorrow...really hoping for today so we still have a chance...other than that I guess we're out for the month (of of course maybe I'll just keep having a ridiculous amount of ewcm, I can't believe how much I've had this month , it's really ridiculous :haha:)


----------



## luna_19

despereaux said:


> Hi, I'm about 2-3 days late for af. I had ewcm at around 10dpo and bd that day just incase and tested at 13dpo but bfn. I've been dry like no cm at all on the day (15th/16th of Nov) of ovulation but I just assumed that I o'd. Do you guys think that I o'd late that's why my period is late? Thanks

are you tracking ovulation at all or just guessing?


----------



## CastawayBride

I am using the CBFM fertility monitor so I know when I O...


----------



## lorojovanos

Yah LUNA:)

DEF not BD'n tonight:( Matt isn't just not feeling well, hes stuck in the bathroom:( I better have o'd already or I'm in trouble


----------



## MelliPaige

6 days til AF is supposed to arrive!
Symptoms - 

1. A sort of tugging feeling where my uterus is, idkif was actually in there though haha. It felt like something was tugging at it and it lasted about half an hour before it stopped. I don't know haha

2. My appetite is GONE. I have to make myself eat and when I do I feel full after a few bites. 

3. I have to pee every 20 seconds but when I go I barely pee at all. 

4. I've been a little crampy today.


----------



## turtlemomma

lorojovanos said:


> Yah LUNA:)
> 
> DEF not BD'n tonight:( Matt isn't just not feeling well, hes stuck in the bathroom:( I better have o'd already or I'm in trouble

So sorry Loro, that sucks! :hugs: FX that you already O'd-


----------



## LEW32

Hi ladies, mind if I join? I am on 2nd cycle TTC #2.... Trying b6 this month for short LP (swore I was pregnant last month but had a really bad AF, makes me wonder if there wasn't enough implant time :(. But anyway....I will be testing dec 17. 

Not extremely hopeful this month. My hubby left early yesterday for a week and got my first +opk this morning....we BD on Sunday night (36 hours before + opk) so hoping this eggie gets moving ASAP. I know I have a chance, but think its slim ....oh well


----------



## babysaa

I'm out ladies...she was 3 days late but she came :cry:

I'm looking forward to the January thread once it gets started. On the bright side, I've always wanted a September baby so maybe 2013 will bring some good luck! 

Congrat's to all you lucky ladies that got your BFP this month and loads of dust to those of you who are still waiting to test :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: babysaa


----------



## babysaa

Thanks Luna!!! Hope your doing well, sending you lots and lots of good luck your way.


----------



## Baby_Dream

EvelynnsMom said:


> Good signs so far! Crampy, Painful twinges in my uterus (5 DPO), vivid dreams, heartburn..
> 
> Crossing my FINGERS!!!

I got the same symptoms at around the same dpo. Sounds promising :)
Hope this is your month :)


----------



## despereaux

luna_19 said:


> despereaux said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm about 2-3 days late for af. I had ewcm at around 10dpo and bd that day just incase and tested at 13dpo but bfn. I've been dry like no cm at all on the day (15th/16th of Nov) of ovulation but I just assumed that I o'd. Do you guys think that I o'd late that's why my period is late? Thanks
> 
> are you tracking ovulation at all or just guessing?Click to expand...

Hi, just guessing as I don't know how to chart. Once af comes, I'll buy the clearblue digital o test so I'll know my o day. 
I've been so itchy though to test again but I hate getting bfns so I promised myself to test next wk if af is still no show. Either way, I'm ok with af showing anytime now so I can o again.


----------



## EvelynnsMom

My mouth also waters at the word pickles.. So weird!! :) I really hope its our month, but I hope more that its all of YOUR months too!! 

So sorry for all of those witches that showed up. <3 :hugs: to everybody who needs one!


----------



## Fezzie

Today I am approximately 11-13 dpo (was bad at temping this month). I started cramping yesterday and my boobs are becoming less sore so AF is definitely on her way. I am OK this month, because we will likely have our first appointment at the fertility clinic in January and I feel good about it! I have high hopes they will be able to help us conceive a sibling for my little boy! 

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## lorojovanos

I hope you're wrong FEZZIE:)


----------



## Beautifullei2

can someone look at my chart.. Im unsure about my temp today & I know its tooo early for AF to be coming. I have never had two low temps like this.. only a slight temp drop but usually goes back up.


----------



## echo

I don't know, Beautifulei, it looks like af is coming, but if it is too early, maybe it is something else. Just an off temp chart? Implant?


----------



## Beautifullei2

echo said:


> I don't know, Beautifulei, it looks like af is coming, but if it is too early, maybe it is something else. Just an off temp chart? Implant?

Hmmm I wonder?? I hate when my body does crazy things lol. I have done so well with not SS this cycle so Im hoping its just a fluke. My luteal phase is always 14 days give or take a day but not more.


----------



## gabbygabz

Oof. STILL waiting for ovulation and a smiley face OPK over here. Increased EWCM yesterday but still nothing and temps are agreeing. If I don't O soon I fear my DH is going to start hiding from me at night!


----------



## alleysm

Beautiful ive had crazy lp temps before.. fx its a fluke


----------



## gabbygabz

Spoke too soon. Smiley face. Phew! Here's hoping O holds off until tonight and I can catch my DH once more. Anyone else experience a really short window between OPK + and ovulation? I feel like I lean a lot closer to the 12 hour side of things.


----------



## MrsMM24

As promised...... to help ease the stress.

You *MUST* keep in mind that this is based on a 28-30 day cycle. So if you _*know*_ that yours is shorter or longer, you have to tweak the numbers or days a little.... GL Ladies

*December!!!*


https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## alleysm

I had positive opk cd14 and thermal shift cd15 so im with you on the short window


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:



:test: *CL11, JENHOPE2583, and LINDSEY923 *:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:[/CENTER]


:book: Still waiting on news from *CHIMMI, BABYSAA, IMAGINARY8x, MWAAH, RIVER54, AMCOLECCHI, CHARLIE00134, and PETZY *

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


*LOROJOVANOS* sorry that DH is so ill, I know the feeling. I hope for the sake of TTC that you have already OVd. Hope DH gets to feeling better really soon. :dust:


*BEAUTIFULLEI2* I think that is likely just a fluke. I had a crazy cycle like that in December last year. Hope it all clears up for you soon Hun:dust:


*GABBYGABZ* get to it Hun :sex: GL FXD!:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *BABYSAA* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! January will be up in a couple of weeks!


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:


Please look at *page 38* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## LadyinWait

Can I join? I tested yesterday but I was only 9DPO. I am going to test again on Friday.


----------



## HWPG

hi! is it too late to join? i should ovulate today, so i'm behind the rest of you, but still would love a Christmas BFP ~12/20..... (ps. hi ladyinwait!)


----------



## Tower6

Hi :) 
Can I join? If u would add my name that'd be awesome! 
My LMP was nov 12
I feel like I'm out this month but who knows.. I'm ttc #4 after 51/2 yrs with mirena
I tested Sunday and yesterday but both BFN :( nt even I hint of a line.
I will test again Saturday to see. I love reading on here! Good luck ladies! 
Baby dust To all


----------



## Tower6

LadyinWait said:


> Can I join? I tested yesterday but I was only 9DPO. I am going to test again on Friday.

You seem a day off of my
Cycle :) when was ur LMP and what is your cycle length?


----------



## felcity 45

Well I just couldn't resist :wacko: tested today at 7 DPO and a big fat :bfn:
That will teach me lol


----------



## Tower6

I have had BFN twice this
Week and want to test today even tho
I know I'm too soon but man I man why do we do this to ourselves lol I feel so let down after but I just can't resist!


----------



## Tower6

So just know felicity 45..
Your not alone!!


----------



## LadyinWait

Tower6 said:


> LadyinWait said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? I tested yesterday but I was only 9DPO. I am going to test again on Friday.
> 
> You seem a day off of my
> Cycle :) when was ur LMP and what is your cycle length?Click to expand...

I am between 25-28 days. LMP was 11/15-11/18. Started spotting on 11/14. According to FF, I am 9 DPO but I think I am 10 DPO.


----------



## Tower6

LadyinWait said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyinWait said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? I tested yesterday but I was only 9DPO. I am going to test again on Friday.
> 
> You seem a day off of my
> Cycle :) when was ur LMP and what is your cycle length?Click to expand...
> 
> I am between 25-28 days. LMP was 11/15-11/18. Started spotting on 11/14. According to FF, I am 9 DPO but I think I am 10 DPO.Click to expand...

Wait so am I ahead of you because I thought I was only 9pdo today and my cycle was 11/12-11/15 and is only 26-28 days usually. I think I could start anywhere up until Monday so maybe I would be getting
A BFP if I was preggers :/ hmmm


----------



## LadyinWait

I hope you get your BFP!! We could be bump buddies! Any symptoms?


----------



## Tower6

LadyinWait said:


> I hope you get your BFP!! We could be bump buddies! Any symptoms?

I would love a buddy! I'm so new to forums even tho this will be (hopefully) my 4th baby! I over analyzed all my symptoms last month and then AF came so this
Month I have not noticed many but yesterday and today I have a hard to describe dull yet sharp pain in my pubic bone area. Not
Like cramps but just there constantly-idk if that good or bad. 
Lots of wetness when I wipe but it's to late for O type mucus so
Idk. 
How about you? Any symptoms?! :) I hope you get ur BFP!!! Want to test together? Maybe it'll make the wait a
Little easier when we're waitig for the same day! 


Don't ask why toy story just started playing in my head, but .. You got a friend in me.. Haha :) thanks for chatting I'm going nuts here at home:happydance:
Alone!


----------



## LadyinWait

I am very wet down there but I usually am before AF. The only difference now is that it started last week and I had (tmi) a glob on Saturday. I have slight cramping in my lower abdomen, itchy nips, some tingling in my breasts but it comes and goes, pains in my right hip and slight insomnia. This would be our first baby! 

I love toy story!! I told dh I can't wait to have a little one so I can then go to the theater to see cartoon movies instead of waiting for them to come out on DVD. My dh is out of town this week and my work is slowing down now since it's the end of the semester so I tend to be on here off and on throughout the day. 

Thanks!!! And ditto!!! :)


----------



## Tower6

I kno it's tmi but I have had the worst diareahea all day I hope that's not the onset of AF :growlmad:


----------



## Tower6

Are u testing Friday or Saturday..or sooner :winkwink:


----------



## LadyinWait

Tower6 said:


> Are u testing Friday or Saturday..or sooner :winkwink:

I am testing on Friday. I thought about tomorrow but I am going to try my best to fight the urge to POAS! And so I wait.....


----------



## lizlovelust

anyone evee get a normal cycle after a round of clomid? im cd15 shart pains in right abdomen.


----------



## HWPG

liz, are you on progesterone also? on another thread, a lady was on clomid (with progesterone) and had a similar situation - she had to go back to dr (for neg blood test) and then take ANOTHER prescription to "re-start" her period.... or maybe you are just a late BFP!


----------



## lizlovelust

noo not 15dpo, im cd15 and not taking anything this cycle, I was wondering if anyone has Oed on normally the cycle after clomid cause I think I may be Oing?


----------



## HWPG

oops sorry! same lady (from the other thread) had a normal ovulation although she did have false positive opks. (ps. she didnt start progesterone until after ov). pps. i'm sure that didnt help at all... sorry :/


----------



## Beautifullei2

I was thinking my temp today was a fluke but I'm getting minor cramps now so maybe my cycle may be off. Through this whole year & a half of ttc I have only had 1 cycle that was short & I'm thinking this cycle may be the same. I feel like AF is gearing up to show her face.


----------



## hopeforbfp

Beautiful you should check out my temps for last month. I have never had a dip that big but it jumped back up the next day so maybe the same will happen to you and the witch will stay away. 

Echo- Yay can't wait to see your temps rise. Yes I am in the TWW. I had to get up earlier this morning so I didn't temp.

Loro-I'm so glad you are getting the EWCM without the EPO. Maybe the soy did have a lasting effect. Who knows.

Worked has got me really stressed out right now and I'm finding myself staying late then coming home and working some more so I haven't had quite as much BnB time sadly. Hopefully it makes my TWW fly by.


----------



## turtlemomma

Liz- I wish I could help you... If you find the answer let me know! I'm probably going off the clomid for next month... My cycles were in the 35-50 day range before clomid...


No positive OPK but all other signs of O are a go... Especially the ewcm. More than I've ever had! I think I missed my surge last night... DH is out of town till tomorrow. Last BD was Sunday night... Probably too long. :( Sad. I really hate wasting a clomid cycle. :cry:


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm glad for the EWCM also. However, Matt has been sick for 2 days and I wanted to BD just for good measure, cause I dont really believe I have o'd yet. 
Matt however, couldnt participate:( Good figure


----------



## Beautifullei2

hopeforbfp said:


> Beautiful you should check out my temps for last month. I have never had a dip that big but it jumped back up the next day so maybe the same will happen to you and the witch will stay away.
> 
> Echo- Yay can't wait to see your temps rise. Yes I am in the TWW. I had to get up earlier this morning so I didn't temp.
> 
> Loro-I'm so glad you are getting the EWCM without the EPO. Maybe the soy did have a lasting effect. Who knows.
> 
> Worked has got me really stressed out right now and I'm finding myself staying late then coming home and working some more so I haven't had quite as much BnB time sadly. Hopefully it makes my TWW fly by.



Thanks, I hope so... It's dipped before but never two days in a row


----------



## turtlemomma

Loro- :hugs: 

I think I just experienced a really painful O- for about 2 hours I had an extremely bad constant pinch feeling in my right ovary... Now my ewcm has dried up and my cervix has gotten harder and more closed. Has this ever happened to anyone? :wacko: I guess we'll see what my temps do in the morning...


----------



## imaginary8x

Af got me. :(


----------



## turtlemomma

imaginary8x said:


> Af got me. :(

So sorry! :hugs:


----------



## MrsGood2be

Hey I was wondering if you guys could help me with a question... This month was my first month on clomid and I was wondering if that changes your cycle any? Normally my cycle is 30-32 days but last month it was 36 days. I got my visit from af on the 8th of November so when should I test. I don't want to test to early and be disappointed. Also I got a positive ovulation test on the 18th. Can anyone give me any advice?


----------



## B Michaelson

So everthing is up in the air right now and it looks like we will be going back to WTT. I think this waiting game will be so much more difficult than the 2ww. 

Bummed. I suppose it's just not my time yet.

Thx for the support ladies and hopefully I'll be back soon.


----------



## turtlemomma

MrsGood2be said:


> Hey I was wondering if you guys could help me with a question... This month was my first month on clomid and I was wondering if that changes your cycle any? Normally my cycle is 30-32 days but last month it was 36 days. I got my visit from af on the 8th of November so when should I test. I don't want to test to early and be disappointed. Also I got a positive ovulation test on the 18th. Can anyone give me any advice?

I have PCOS so I take Clomid to induce O- This is my third month and so far I've O'd on cd 16 and 17. I am taking the clomid days 5-9. It is different for everyone though, and I've heard that clomid can actually make you O later than normal if you have a pretty regular schedule...

BUT! Since you got the + opk on the 18th that PROBABLY means your about 15 dpo and you should test now! GL!!! :test:


----------



## turtlemomma

B Michaelson said:


> So everthing is up in the air right now and it looks like we will be going back to WTT. I think this waiting game will be so much more difficult than the 2ww.
> 
> Bummed. I suppose it's just not my time yet.
> 
> Thx for the support ladies and hopefully I'll be back soon.

So sorry... I hope everything gets figured out. :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

temp went back up this morning! Wahoo :happydance:


----------



## CaT1285

Nice, beautifullei! Probably just a couple of flukey temps.


----------



## lorojovanos

BEAUTIFUL and TURTLE- Nice temps this morning girls:)


----------



## echo

Yay, Beautiful!

I don't know what my body is doing. :wacko: I don't want to stress about it, though. I was mouth breathing last night, and woke up and hubby had all the blankets and I was freezing, so that has probably affected my temp. I really thought I had ovulated. My cervix is firm, my nipples are sensitive. :shrug: We will see.


----------



## Beautifullei2

echo said:


> Yay, Beautiful!
> 
> I don't know what my body is doing. :wacko: I don't want to stress about it, though. I was mouth breathing last night, and woke up and hubby had all the blankets and I was freezing, so that has probably affected my temp. I really thought I had ovulated. My cervix is firm, my nipples are sensitive. :shrug: We will see.

from you checking your cervix it looks like you did already too. I hope your temp is just a fluke.


----------



## echo

Thanks, but, no, I guess my body is still trying. Today, I checked my cervix and it is back to high, so high I can't reach it and can't tell if it is soft or open. I hate it when this happens.


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:



:test: *ERINDOLPHIN and FELCITY 45 *:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​

:book: Still waiting on news from *MWAAH, RIVER54, AMCOLECCHI, CHARLIE00134, PETZY, CL11, JENHOPE2583, and LINDSEY923 *

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


*BEAUTIFULLEI2* Looks like that temp did a nice jump up this morning, hang in there Hun!:dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* I have no experience with Clomid so I can't be of any help but am sure that when some of these ladies get a chance to log they can help you out.:dust:


*MRSGOOD2BE* Like I mentioned, I've never used clomid but judging by when you got a +OPK you could be anywhere between 15-17DPO and also depending on your LP you can test. Keep in mind that you are not positive when you actually OVd just when you got the surge so it could be alittle off don't get too sad as AF isn't here!::dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *IMAGINARY8x* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! January will be up in a couple of weeks!


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:


Please look at *page 38* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Quick ?? About my temps, they have been the same for the past 3 days, is that normal? AF is due tomorrow. One more thing, my cervix is tilted. Can't tell if its open or closed? Any ideas??


----------



## HWPG

Question for MrsMM: do you add us to the front page when FF confirms Ov and we have a test date?


----------



## MrsMM24

HWPG said:


> Question for MrsMM: do you add us to the front page when FF confirms Ov and we have a test date?

No, you are added when you jump on here and join us. Whatever date you tell me I add. If at any point you want it changed, just let me know. We are quite a chatty little testing thread so I try ot keep all those logistics taken care of on the front page and a daily update so all the ladies can chat away.


----------



## HWPG

thank you! i will wait for Ov confirmation and then let you know my test date, but i'm thinking it will be 12/21. thanks for letting anyone jump in - it IS friendly around here!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks MrsMM !! I sure am trying & doing great on SS... so far lol.. Ill be testing on saturday since Af Is due on sunday.. that is of course if my temp is still up!


----------



## CaT1285

Mrs. 2010, you can see in my sig that I had 4 temps in a row at 98.6 this cycle. I got a BFP! Good luck and fingers crossed!

Also, I don't know about the titled cervix thing... and I could never tell if my cervix was open or closed anyway. Sorry!


----------



## erindolphin

I tested early and got my :bfn: I have already been in for my quantitative test I am just waiting on the results and hoping to get a second one done to make sure the numbers are progressing right. :) hoping this baby sticks :)


----------



## CaT1285

erindolphin - assuming you mean you got a BFP... CONGRATS!


----------



## erindolphin

CaT1285 said:


> erindolphin - assuming you mean you got a BFP... CONGRATS!

Yep I clicked on the wrong one.... can I blame it on pregnancy brain????? 

:bfp:


----------



## echo

Congrats Erin!!


----------



## gabbygabz

Congrats Erin!! 

As for me, just waiting for those CHs and keeping FX'd! :coffee:


----------



## luna_19

Congrats erin :)

Echo long confusing cycles sure do suck :hugs:


----------



## Special_K

Hi Ladies!!!

I'm on CD 8 so I'm just waiting to O :thumbup: but I would like to join everyone! When I have a date I'll let you know:winkwink:


----------



## lorojovanos

ECHO- I clicked on the last page and I was like "Congrats for what?!?!" lol
ERIN- Congratulations:)

So I'm confused, CM is creamy, and gobs of it. Obv not fertile. So, if I have o'd already, not great chances considering when we BD'd last. It is what it is I guess!
OMGOMGOMG, I just got a call from a FS. I had put in a self referral months ago and she has a cancellation for next Thursday! Even though I have an apt on the 16th of January with another FS. What can it hurt....right? I'm so excited, 2 weeks ago, I had no prospects, now I have two!


----------



## lorojovanos

LUNA- Think you o'd yet?


----------



## echo

Awesome news Loro/Erin. ;)


----------



## River54

AF got me a couple days ago - almost right on time. 
Next time up will most likely be the end of the month/beginning of next. Though we are away at the parents then...can't exactly test there...should be an interesting new years ;)


----------



## StarlitHome

Hello all, just started this TWW.

Pretty sure I ovulated on the 4th and AF is due around the 13th-14th. I'll be testing on the 15th if she hasn't shown her face.


----------



## Beautifulblis

Hello ladies!!! I am planning to test on the 14th. Hope we all get BFPs!!!! Good luck to you all and I see an congrats is in order for some of you!!! :)


----------



## erindolphin

The Doctor that sent for for the test got the results (I had to call her office to find out). She was short with me and told me that they came back at 5 which could mean I am or I am not then said she will retest me in a week or more to check then she said bye and hung up. Grrrrrrr I can't stand this doctor. Luckily I am seeing another dr on monday and see what he says.

I did however take another FRER and the line is darker then it was yesterday so hopefully that is a good sign. Considering I was due today for AF and I had blood work done on tuesday.


----------



## Footiec

Hi all,
Well I'm out before I even got a chance to test! On to January I go, fx I get my BFP before April, when I am eligible for IVF! Hoping everyone else gets a Christmas BFP xx


----------



## felcity 45

Hi Ladies, well BFN again 8DPO today..
since trying TTC my cycle length has gone from 28 days down to 23-25 some months. So frustrating!!
My temp dipped Monday went back up Tue, dipped again yesterday and stayed the same today? spotted today too and really sore boobs, more than normal for this part of cycle...think AF is coming early again this month :sad2:


----------



## CaT1285

Erin - How strange that you are getting a positive on FRER, but the blood test says your level is 5! Doesn't seem possible. I hope everything gets straightened out and everything is progressing normally :hugs:


----------



## Tower6

Well I tested again today and another huge disappointing :bfn: ahhhh! I am due on Monday for AF so I think I'm out this month since I'm so close to my expected day and the tests (if pregnant) should all show within 5-6 days before expected period right? 
Man I think the more babies you've had the more frustrating it gets trying because uve been through this before... I never tried with the others so now this one seems so hard because I've never played these waiting games until now lol it's like- dang it body I should have never started trying and just stopped preventing so that I wasnt aware of how long jt was taking us haha well at least we all have eachoteer to chat it up and pass the time by!


----------



## Loubyroo

Hey all, I would like to join in please. I am currently 11 dpo and plan to test on Sunday 9th Dec which is when my AF is due.
I have been TTC # 1 since July and am very hopeful for this month as I have had some symptoms: light, intermittent bleeding from 7 dpo to 10 dpo, super sensitive nipples, very vivid dreams and fatigue.
Good luck to us all waiting to test!!


----------



## luna_19

lorojovanos said:


> LUNA- Think you o'd yet?

It's really hard to say, your temps are up but not way up. Do you usually have a slow rise? (I generally do so if I had a rise like yours I would think I o'ed...actually I'm kind of in the middle of a slow rise right now ;) )
Maybe you can keep up the bd every other day just in case? 
That's what we did this month (well sort of) and I am soooo glad or else we wouldn't have a chance at all!

afm I either finally actually o'ed or I tried and failed to o again...only time will tell


----------



## Tower6

Loubyroo said:


> Hey all, I would like to join in please. I am currently 11 dpo and plan to test on Sunday 9th Dec which is when my AF is due.
> I have been TTC # 1 since July and am very hopeful for this month as I have had some symptoms: light, intermittent bleeding from 7 dpo to 10 dpo, super sensitive nipples, very vivid dreams and fatigue.
> Good luck to us all waiting to test!!

Sounds like a very merry christmas is on store for u!! Good luck!! We're 1 day apart on our cycles!


----------



## echo

Good luck Erindolphin! FX'd!

Luna, I hope you o'd! It could be a slow rise...


----------



## CaT1285

Tower6 said:


> Well I tested again today and another huge disappointing :bfn: ahhhh! I am due on Monday for AF so I think I'm out this month since I'm so close to my expected day and the tests (if pregnant) should all show within 5-6 days before expected period right?
> Man I think the more babies you've had the more frustrating it gets trying because uve been through this before... I never tried with the others so now this one seems so hard because I've never played these waiting games until now lol it's like- dang it body I should have never started trying and just stopped preventing so that I wasnt aware of how long jt was taking us haha well at least we all have eachoteer to chat it up and pass the time by!

You're definitely not out! hcg levels are different for every pregnancy, and the tests aren't really reliable until the day of your missed period or later. Useless, right?


----------



## Loubyroo

Tower6 said:


> Well I tested again today and another huge disappointing :bfn: ahhhh! I am due on Monday for AF so I think I'm out this month since I'm so close to my expected day and the tests (if pregnant) should all show within 5-6 days before expected period right?
> Man I think the more babies you've had the more frustrating it gets trying because uve been through this before... I never tried with the others so now this one seems so hard because I've never played these waiting games until now lol it's like- dang it body I should have never started trying and just stopped preventing so that I wasnt aware of how long jt was taking us haha well at least we all have eachoteer to chat it up and pass the time by!

Hey Tower6, I don't think your out, I always thought testing before your AF is due is too early. I am desperate to test but am making myself wait until Sunday.
Don't give up hope we could be Bump Buddies!


----------



## lizlovelust

Even though ntnp, I still want to temp so I can keep track, I think my chart actually looks sort of normal so far!


----------



## despereaux

Hi all, I just tested an hr ago with clearblue because I'm about 5 or 6 days late but I was expecting negative coz when I tested on the day before my period should arrive and it was negative. Anyways, I got a faint positive line but visible. I took loads of pics but my camera sucks boo. What do you guys think?
 



Attached Files:







test3.jpg
File size: 65.7 KB
Views: 22









test4.jpg
File size: 63.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## lorojovanos

DESPEREUX- In the small pics, I can see something but not when they are big. Can you test with maybe a digital or an FRER? I would say, be cautiously excited!
LIZ- Can you add your chart hon?


----------



## lorojovanos

luna_19 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> LUNA- Think you o'd yet?
> 
> It's really hard to say, your temps are up but not way up. Do you usually have a slow rise? (I generally do so if I had a rise like yours I would think I o'ed...actually I'm kind of in the middle of a slow rise right now ;) )
> Maybe you can keep up the bd every other day just in case?
> That's what we did this month (well sort of) and I am soooo glad or else we wouldn't have a chance at all!
> 
> afm I either finally actually o'ed or I tried and failed to o again...only time will tellClick to expand...

I can have a slow rise, but the CM throws me off, its back to watery now. 
I spoke with the receptionist for my apt next Thursday, and she said I'll have BW and a trans vag ultrasound that day. As long as I know what CD I'm on. It's like the most progress I've had in 2 frickin years!:thumbup:
I'm anxious to see your temp tomorrow, I'm guessing another jump up!


----------



## despereaux

Thank you loro. Unfortunately I'm out of town at the moment. I'll see if I can find other p test brand. I brought the clearblue with me.
The line is visible but faint like it's really there esp.when you look under the bright light. I even woke up hubby so he could judge for himself and he saw it. I feel nervous and anxious to test again. 
When is a good day to test again so I can get a darker line? 
Thanks


----------



## luna_19

That's great news about your appt :)


----------



## benjwool

Hi Ladies,

May I join in? I'll be testing on the 11th or 12th.


----------



## turtlemomma

I'm so frustrated! 

I think I o'd yesterday eve (although no positive OPK, pretty sure I missed my surge...). Dh and I havent dtd since Sunday night since he's been out of town... I'm out of OPK's, and even worse!- I broke my stupid thermometer last night by knocking it off my nightstand. :( SO now I'll never know! Had to go buy a new stupid thermometer today. DH is home and will try to get in some bd tonight but I'm SURE its too late- No cm today at ALL, and my cp is back to hard and closed. :( SO sososososo SAD! :cry:


----------



## lorojovanos

If you BD'd on Sunday and you think you O'd yesterday, that's 3 days before ovulation. You still have a good chance hon:)


----------



## turtlemomma

lorojovanos said:


> If you BD'd on Sunday and you think you O'd yesterday, that's 3 days before ovulation. You still have a good chance hon:)

This is probably tmi- but after we bd on sunday I got up and went to the bathroom immediately after. I know that theres still a small chance, but after all the pillow under the hips, waiting for a half hour, missionary style sex we've been having- I just wasnt worried about it because I thought we'd have another chance. :( I know this is silly. "sigh". I never thought I'd be upset that I O'd early in a million years! 

Loro- I'm so excited that you got an earlier appt!!! :happydance: ANd hopefully, they'll be good news by then... :thumbup:

Liz- can you post your chart?

Despereaux- I really think you should test with another brand as soon as you can- those +/- blue dye tests are NOTORIOUS for false positives! You don't wan t there to be any question about it...

Tower- Its still really early! Its possible you havent even implanted yet. :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

alright chart should be in signature now!


----------



## Sholi

lorojovanos said:


> ECHO- I clicked on the last page and I was like "Congrats for what?!?!" lol
> ERIN- Congratulations:)
> 
> So I'm confused, CM is creamy, and gobs of it. Obv not fertile. So, if I have o'd already, not great chances considering when we BD'd last. It is what it is I guess!
> OMGOMGOMG, I just got a call from a FS. I had put in a self referral months ago and she has a cancellation for next Thursday! Even though I have an apt on the 16th of January with another FS. What can it hurt....right? I'm so excited, 2 weeks ago, I had no prospects, now I have two!

That's great loro!!!! Nice little early xmas present :thumbup:


----------



## hiri786

woohoo internet back on!!!!

loro awsome about your early appointment
turtle- spermies can live up to 7 days fx'd you caught your eggy
echo any sign of ov? 

afm- yesterday 7dpo sharp pains in the morning and then when i checked my cervix in the pm there was a little blood?? ive never had IB before so thinking i might have scratched my cervix with my nail???? can this happen? Having 2 teeth pulled out today so worried about the pain meds they will prescribe for after :-(


----------



## Lindss

lorojovanos said:


> ECHO- I clicked on the last page and I was like "Congrats for what?!?!" lol
> ERIN- Congratulations:)
> 
> So I'm confused, CM is creamy, and gobs of it. Obv not fertile. So, if I have o'd already, not great chances considering when we BD'd last. It is what it is I guess!
> OMGOMGOMG, I just got a call from a FS. I had put in a self referral months ago and she has a cancellation for next Thursday! Even though I have an apt on the 16th of January with another FS. What can it hurt....right? I'm so excited, 2 weeks ago, I had no prospects, now I have two!

Hey loro, I have a qestion for you....You put in a self referral to a FS. I did not know you could do that. What did you say to them when you called? I am really close by you, I live in Kitchener, Ont. and have THE WORST family dr EVER, who is not taking my ttc seriously, but we have been trying now 7 mnths, and I want to at least consider seeing an FS. I was on bedrest for 6 mnths whn preggers with my daughter 4 years ago due to an abrubted placenta, and then delivered 3 wks early and had a lot of complications, so I am worried that I have damage now, and want to be proactive.....sorry for the background.....but am really interested in what you did!! And how ur appt went thx:hugs:


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi LINDSS- All I did, was went on FertilityOntario website, www.fertilityontario.com
There is a spot where you fill out a self referral. It is a form, doesn't take too long, just asks for your OHIP and your history etc. I did it about 2 months ago, and just gave up since I hadn't heard back, until yesterday. 
Our reg Dr, says "it'll happen in time" and I was flipping tired of hearing that so it was my only option. It just so happened that eventually, I got him to refer us, hence the apt in January. 
My apt is next Thursday but they said right off the hop, I will have BW and a transvaginal US that first apt, talk to the Medical director about our history and options... Good luck hon:)


----------



## HWPG

Hi ladies. On a scale of 1-10, how important do you really think it is to lay down after DTD and other things? I get UTIs easily and have to go the bathroom after as a precaution. I try to keep horizontal for 5-10 mins but.... .???


----------



## echo

hiri786 said:


> woohoo internet back on!!!!
> 
> loro awsome about your early appointment
> turtle- spermies can live up to 7 days fx'd you caught your eggy
> echo any sign of ov?
> 
> afm- yesterday 7dpo sharp pains in the morning and then when i checked my cervix in the pm there was a little blood?? ive never had IB before so thinking i might have scratched my cervix with my nail???? can this happen? Having 2 teeth pulled out today so worried about the pain meds they will prescribe for after :-(

Nope, don't think I've o-ed yet. 

I have scratched my cervix before, but it only bled for a minute right after I did.


----------



## LadyinWait

Tower6 said:


> Well I tested again today and another huge disappointing :bfn: ahhhh! I am due on Monday for AF so I think I'm out this month since I'm so close to my expected day and the tests (if pregnant) should all show within 5-6 days before expected period right?
> Man I think the more babies you've had the more frustrating it gets trying because uve been through this before... I never tried with the others so now this one seems so hard because I've never played these waiting games until now lol it's like- dang it body I should have never started trying and just stopped preventing so that I wasnt aware of how long jt was taking us haha well at least we all have eachoteer to chat it up and pass the time by!

Hi Tower6. I am sorry I missed you yesterday!:hugs: I understand how you are feeling (well, a little, ttc #1 for me). But you are still not out yet! I took a test this morning and it was BFN so I am feeling the same way.


----------



## Tower6

LadyinWait said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> Well I tested again today and another huge disappointing :bfn: ahhhh! I am due on Monday for AF so I think I'm out this month since I'm so close to my expected day and the tests (if pregnant) should all show within 5-6 days before expected period right?
> Man I think the more babies you've had the more frustrating it gets trying because uve been through this before... I never tried with the others so now this one seems so hard because I've never played these waiting games until now lol it's like- dang it body I should have never started trying and just stopped preventing so that I wasnt aware of how long jt was taking us haha well at least we all have eachoteer to chat it up and pass the time by!
> 
> Hi Tower6. I am sorry I missed you yesterday!:hugs: I understand how you are feeling (well, a little, ttc #1 for me). But you are still not out yet! I took a test this morning and it was BFN so I am feeling the same way.Click to expand...

Good morning my buddy :hugs: Well another jolt to the toilet to POAS and yet again a :bfn: so I'm just thinking that I'm better off waiting for AF than to keep POAS. But I simply cant help myself. I get soooo bummed out tho that I shouldn't do it lol


----------



## oedipamass

HWPG said:


> Hi ladies. On a scale of 1-10, how important do you really think it is to lay down after DTD and other things? I get UTIs easily and have to go the bathroom after as a precaution. I try to keep horizontal for 5-10 mins but.... .???

It couldn't hurt. There was a study that showed that women who were artificially inseminated and laid down afterwards increased their chances of pregnancy by 50%: https://www.bionews.org.uk/page_50798.asp

If you are concerned about a UTI, I would use a soft cup immediately after BD'ing, and then you can go pee without worrying that the little swimmers might fall out.


----------



## Tower6

CaT1285 said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> Well I tested again today and another huge disappointing :bfn: ahhhh! I am due on Monday for AF so I think I'm out this month since I'm so close to my expected day and the tests (if pregnant) should all show within 5-6 days before expected period right?
> Man I think the more babies you've had the more frustrating it gets trying because uve been through this before... I never tried with the others so now this one seems so hard because I've never played these waiting games until now lol it's like- dang it body I should have never started trying and just stopped preventing so that I wasnt aware of how long jt was taking us haha well at least we all have eachoteer to chat it up and pass the time by!
> 
> You're definitely not out! hcg levels are different for every pregnancy, and the tests aren't really reliable until the day of your missed period or later. Useless, right?Click to expand...

Congrats on your :bfp: SOOO EXCITING!!! Thanks for the post it all seems to help!


----------



## Tower6

oedipamass said:


> HWPG said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. On a scale of 1-10, how important do you really think it is to lay down after DTD and other things? I get UTIs easily and have to go the bathroom after as a precaution. I try to keep horizontal for 5-10 mins but.... .???
> 
> It couldn't hurt. There was a study that showed that women who were artificially inseminated and laid down afterwards increased their chances of pregnancy by 50%: https://www.bionews.org.uk/page_50798.asp
> 
> If you are concerned about a UTI, I would use a soft cup immediately after BD'ing, and then you can go pee without worrying that the little swimmers might fall out.Click to expand...

Ok girls call me crazy since this will be my #4 but what is a soft cup? I can tell what it does by reading ur posts but.. Details please lol if I'm out this month I might want to try next month!


----------



## oedipamass

Tower6 said:


> Ok girls call me crazy since this will be my #4 but what is a soft cup? I can tell what it does by reading ur posts but.. Details please lol if I'm out this month I might want to try next month!

I've never used one, but I have used a Diva Cup for years for AF so I get the concept. Basically, it's a cup that sits on your cervix and catches/collects AF until you take it out and empty it. As I understand it, ladies TTC put it in after sex to help hold the swimmers up to the mouth of the cervix and keep them from sliding down and out. 

https://www.softcup.com/


----------



## HWPG

thanks oedip - i have used softcups in the past and LOVED them - i just didnt have any and felt like, "great. something else i'm not did wrong :( " if this cycle doesnt work, i'll buy more. Tower6, they are flexible cups that you put inside of you - can be used for ttc but are marketed for your period- then you remove them later. they are like those "livestrong" bracelets with saranwrap in the center. they are great great great - hold everything in so you dont get that post-mess to deal with, but i will say, the are VERY crinkly and a little awkward the first few times to put in - best done while still lying on your back after. we had to really lighten up the romance mood because it was like, "that was great! *CCCCRRRRKKKKKKAKKAKKK!!!!* just putting in my cup, dear :) " hehehe :)


----------



## Tower6

:blush:


HWPG said:


> thanks oedip - i have used softcups in the past and LOVED them - i just didnt have any and felt like, "great. something else i'm not did wrong :( " if this cycle doesnt work, i'll buy more. Tower6, they are flexible cups that you put inside of you - can be used for ttc but are marketed for your period- then you remove them later. they are like those "livestrong" bracelets with saranwrap in the center. they are great great great - hold everything in so you dont get that post-mess to deal with, but i will say, the are VERY crinkly and a little awkward the first few times to put in - best done while still lying on your back after. we had to really lighten up the romance mood because it was like, "that was great! *CCCCRRRRKKKKKKAKKAKKK!!!!* just putting in my cup, dear :) " hehehe :)


----------



## kassiaethne

add me! I test dec 20th!

ooo this round I used softcups too, didn't want my hubby to know though so I asked him for a glass of water after we bd'ed and slipped it in before he got back >.> am so very excited for the end of this month


----------



## Tower6

Sorry that was blank! Was taking kids to school, I love reading everyjnes posts cuz h feel so much more normal lol we all go through the same situations and sometimes u think ur the only one so I crack up reading sometimes lol I'm gonna try the soft cup if AF shows up, where do I buy one? And it literally goes in and holds it all in? I'm amazed at this- cant believe I'm just learning!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:


:bfp: ERINDOLPHIN:bfp: CONGRATS!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!!



:test: * KATIE617, LADYINWAIT, and MRS.2010 *:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​

:book: Still waiting on news from *MWAAH, AMCOLECCHI, CHARLIE00134, PETZY, CL11, JENHOPE2583, LINDSEY923, and FELCITY 45 *

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


*LOROJOVANOS* it certainly can't hurt to have noth appointments. In fact you already have your 2nd opinion scheduled.... GL :dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* even when I was not able to have donations lined up, I still temped and charted in order to have a better idea of my body and how my cycle works month to month, because there are changes, no matter how tiny, so good idea.:dust:


*FELCITY 45* I think that it sounds worthit for you to try taking B6, to help lengthen you LP, because any thing 9 days or less is not going to be easy if at all to sustain a pregnancy. GL :dust:


*TOWER6* nope.... some tests are more sensitive, even if they say early testing. I have not gotten a BFP early on any tests, even those that proclaim early testing and sensitivity and have been pregnant.... Hang on to hope. :dust:


*DESPEREAUX* I agree with LORO, I see a little something, however, not to discourage but blue dye tests are simply NOTOTIOUS for false readings. So I would say wait it out till you can get another test Hun! Hope this is the start of your BFP! :dust:


*TURTLEMOMMA* I am so sorry that you are having a tough go of things, I think we have all been there or will be at some point. Hang on to hope and know that your BFP is near Hun!:dust:


*HWPG* I am not sure that they are so relevent, however as pointed out when doing AI it is a little higher regard, but what isn't mentioned is that that is because the intrument that is being inserted in order to release the sperm is nothing the size of the "natural" way so things easily push back out. (I use AI so I am VERY certain of this) I also use soft cups to save all that you can. Alot of times that you use the restroom it really isn't the swimmers coming out is the other components that makeup semen, which when using AI is already removed. So I would not fear to much, because a UTI is much less useful when TTC than laying down so try them if you can, if not, don't put too much stock in them. I write heavily inmy journal about such things. GL :Dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *RIVER54 and FOOTIEC* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! January will be up in a couple of weeks!


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:


Please look at *page 38* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## felcity 45

Well BFN again :cry:


----------



## HWPG

Tower6 said:


> Sorry that was blank! Was taking kids to school, I love reading everyjnes posts cuz h feel so much more normal lol we all go through the same situations and sometimes u think ur the only one so I crack up reading sometimes lol I'm gonna try the soft cup if AF shows up, where do I buy one? And it literally goes in and holds it all in? I'm amazed at this- cant believe I'm just learning!!!

haha, i was wondering what happened! yes, it literally holds it all in (unless you bear down, then a little leaks out). after you take it out the first time, and it is all full of stuff and you have not been leaky all evening/day, you will be converted. also, i thought i put it in wrong, but just slide it in pushing as much as you can towards the back, then "hook" it in the front and dont move it. you will know it's in the right place if you cant feel it and if, when you remove it, it's full. hope you dont have to use it but GL if you do. 
thank you mrsMM - i thought the same thing (about "natural" force vs IUI and also washing out the extra stuff) but it is nice to hear it from a second person.


----------



## EvelynnsMom

I'm going to move my date back, I have one test left and I refuse to buy more.. haha.

AF is due on the 16th and I'm testing with a first response.. what day should I test?


----------



## Kat S

Trying a new plan. Currently on a Bravelle regimen for our 3rd IUI later this month. That stuff is expensive! I hope that 3rd time is the charm!


----------



## lizlovelust

my chart looks pretty normal so far!


----------



## gnome86

Well, finished first pack of the pill yesterday. HAd to laugh at myself this evening, did my last pound shop preg test lol broken and on the pill and testing?! needless to say was BFN lol. 
2 packs of pills to go then next step :)


----------



## erindolphin

I hate waiting. I had my blood work ran on tues and won't have it tested again until at least monday when I see the OB. I keep taking HPT to see if anything changes on those (just in case this is a chemical pregnancy or something). Lines are getting darker. I even took a clear blue digital but now I am reading they give false positives A LOT :( I will just keep on with the FRER and see how those lines go.


----------



## hiri786

gnome thats so funny, i was the same last year.......... not even menstruating and dh doing withdrawal and i still used to test lol :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## gnome86

erindolphin said:


> I hate waiting. I had my blood work ran on tues and won't have it tested again until at least monday when I see the OB. I keep taking HPT to see if anything changes on those (just in case this is a chemical pregnancy or something). Lines are getting darker. I even took a clear blue digital but now I am reading they give false positives A LOT :( I will just keep on with the FRER and see how those lines go.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: i'm sure it will be ok hunny, that seems to be the one downside to being so in touch with ttc, you finally get bfp n then doubt sets in (or from what i gather from the lovely girlies on here) good luck chick hope it a sticky one xxxx


----------



## gnome86

it was like a coin toss moment, could have sunk into deep broken ness depression again, then just burst out laughing at myself n got meself a drink :) well i will have a 'merry' xmas anyway :) now the obsessive is coming in again (laughing at myself as i speak) coz now in my head well if my pills finish feb and i get pg then then i could birth in xmas 2013 -and so the cycle continues lol x


----------



## kassiaethne

Tower6 said:


> Sorry that was blank! Was taking kids to school, I love reading everyjnes posts cuz h feel so much more normal lol we all go through the same situations and sometimes u think ur the only one so I crack up reading sometimes lol I'm gonna try the soft cup if AF shows up, where do I buy one? And it literally goes in and holds it all in? I'm amazed at this- cant believe I'm just learning!!!

Well i did try softcups during my period and i leaked a little and it was messy to take out, lol they just made me paranoid. But i only tried one and my vagaga is a bit small, but when i put it in after bding it fit right... So maybe during af i put it wrong or something. I cant really get em in my country anyways though so im saving mine just for after bding while ovulating.


----------



## luna_19

Ok mrsmm I'm going with the 18th for my test date :)


----------



## echo

Yay! Crosshairs for Luna!!


----------



## echo

You can take me off the list MrsMM. I still haven't ovulated and don't know when I will. When I do, if the date is still December, I'll update. Thanks!


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Well I start spotting today so I guess that means I'm out. No early birthday present for me. Now just for me to actually start. On to next month, next year! Here's to a 2013 BFP!! Good luck everyone!!


----------



## lizlovelust

I wonder if ill O on my own or nlt this cycle


----------



## echo

Only time will tell Liz. FX'd for you!


----------



## benjwool

Thank you so much for adding me :)


----------



## kassiaethne

so hard to wait until the 20th, I just keep looking at my calendar wondering why its taking so longgggg


----------



## EvelynnsMom

I'll be testing on December 16th now, the day AF is due to ride into town on her broom. <3


----------



## tekkitten

I keep testing early lol. I'm so bad for that. Good luck to the ladies testing soon!!


----------



## despereaux

Hi ladies, tomorrow is me and hubby's anniversary so I re-tested (with other brand) again and this is the result.... Hubby will be happy for baby #3:happydance:. I'm 7-8 days late.
 



Attached Files:







ptest1.jpg
File size: 73.3 KB
Views: 10









ptest2.jpg
File size: 75 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Tower6

Ok so random question- I'm full of questions on this TWW cuz.. Hey... What else better to do than educate ourselves I
Case were out for the month, right?! 
Ok so.. A few of you have said that
You haven't o'd this month (or the month stated) but if you have to O to have a period then how is it possible
Not to O? And would I know I wasn't? How did you all know to even go check? We're symptoms CM wise the same? 
I'm not necessarily thinking this is my case but it has me stumped from everything I've ever known


----------



## Tower6

despereaux said:


> Hi ladies, tomorrow is me and hubby's anniversary so I re-tested (with other brand) again and this is the result.... Hubby will be happy for baby #3:happydance:. I'm 7-8 days late.

Congrats to you!! How long we're you TTC? What an awesome anniversary and Xmas gift!!!!! So excited For you!!


----------



## Tower6

And how many days prior too or after ur missed AF did you get your :bfp: 
I'm due monday and got a :bfn: today spill test again in the morning and then again I guess till AF arrives haha


----------



## despereaux

Tower6 said:


> despereaux said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, tomorrow is me and hubby's anniversary so I re-tested (with other brand) again and this is the result.... Hubby will be happy for baby #3:happydance:. I'm 7-8 days late.
> 
> Congrats to you!! How long we're you TTC? What an awesome anniversary and Xmas gift!!!!! So excited For you!!Click to expand...

Thank you. We decided to ttc last Oct. but we didn't have the chance to do it much coz we got so busy and totally missed the o' day. I could count how many days we only did it that month. The next month (Nov.), we decided to be serious about it. We tried to do it everyday. There were some few days that we've skipped but mostly we did it everyday. I was expecting my period on the 31st and sometimes it's late but no show. 
Good luck to you and hope this month is your bfp:flower:


----------



## Tower6

Tower6 said:


> LadyinWait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> Well I tested again today and another huge disappointing :bfn: ahhhh! I am due on Monday for AF so I think I'm out this month since I'm so close to my expected day and the tests (if pregnant) should all show within 5-6 days before expected period right?
> Man I think the more babies you've had the more frustrating it gets trying because uve been through this before... I never tried with the others so now this one seems so hard because I've never played these waiting games until now lol it's like- dang it body I should have never started trying and just stopped preventing so that I wasnt aware of how long jt was taking us haha well at least we all have eachoteer to chat it up and pass the time by!
> 
> Hi Tower6. I am sorry I missed you yesterday!:hugs: I understand how you are feeling (well, a little, ttc #1 for me). But you are still not out yet! I took a test this morning and it was BFN so I am feeling the same way.Click to expand...
> 
> Good morning my buddy :hugs: Well another jolt to the toilet to POAS and yet again a :bfn: so I'm just thinking that I'm better off waiting for AF than to keep POAS. But I simply cant help myself. I get soooo bummed out tho that I shouldn't do it lolClick to expand...




Loubyroo said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> Well I tested again today and another huge disappointing :bfn: ahhhh! I am due on Monday for AF so I think I'm out this month since I'm so close to my expected day and the tests (if pregnant) should all show within 5-6 days before expected period right?
> Man I think the more babies you've had the more frustrating it gets trying because uve been through this before... I never tried with the others so now this one seems so hard because I've never played these waiting games until now lol it's like- dang it body I should have never started trying and just stopped preventing so that I wasnt aware of how long jt was taking us haha well at least we all have eachoteer to chat it up and pass the time by!
> 
> Hey Tower6, I don't think your out, I always thought testing before your AF is due is too early. I am desperate to test but am making myself wait until Sunday.
> Don't give up hope we could be Bump Buddies!Click to expand...

I would love to! Are u testing in the morning? I should wait till Sunday after my :bfn: today but I'm sure that's the first thing I'll do
Tomorrow haha ladyinwait, me and you are all a day apart so let's buddy up! Keep me updated I love to hear. Wishing you both best of
Luck! 


Oh and my negative this morning was more disappointing only because my
Last dream before I woke up was SO VIVID that when I woke up I thought it was real! I had tested and got a positive
So when I woke up I thought for sure it was a sign but I was just more let down- hopefully it was a sign of something!!


----------



## despereaux

Tower6 said:


> And how many days prior too or after ur missed AF did you get your :bfp:
> I'm due monday and got a :bfn: today spill test again in the morning and then again I guess till AF arrives haha

I assumed that I o'ed on the 15th/16th of Nov. but there were no signs at all like no cm the whole month except for when I assumed that I was 10dpo, I had a ewcm and we didn't even have the chance to do it that day. So when I tested at assumed 10dpo I got a very very faint positive but more like a bfn. I re-tested again on 12 dpo and the day before my period and got a bfn. I waited till I'm a few days late to test again coz sometimes my af's late and got a bfp.
Don't lose hope, might be still early :)


----------



## turtlemomma

Congrats Despereaux!!!:happydance:



AFM- I've been testing with these Walgreens OPK and since I started using them, havent had a clear positive. EVER. But close! Always just assumed I have a very short surge. Well, after getting another low temp today, and after my breakdown yesterday, I decided to bite the bullet (in the wallet!) and buy some FR OPK just to make sure. AND + OPK! Woo hoo! Hubby's home from his trip but exhausted, and knows it could be time to bd... He's out with his buddies tonight but when he gets home I think I'll tell him I think I already O'd so he wont get performance anxiety. Then I'll try to seduce him. :blush: ...... The strange thing is, absolutely no CM. I think it must be the clomid. I'll take some guifenesin. FX!!!


----------



## Tower6

despereaux said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> And how many days prior too or after ur missed AF did you get your :bfp:
> I'm due monday and got a :bfn: today spill test again in the morning and then again I guess till AF arrives haha
> 
> I assumed that I o'ed on the 15th/16th of Nov. but there were no signs at all like no cm the whole month except for when I assumed that I was 10dpo, I had a ewcm and we didn't even have the chance to do it that day. So when I tested at assumed 10dpo I got a very very faint positive but more like a bfn. I re-tested again on 12 dpo and the day before my period and got a bfn. I waited till I'm a few days late to test again coz sometimes my af's late and got a bfp.
> Don't lose hope, might be still early :)Click to expand...

Wow you just described almost exactly what my cycle has been like- I had no real O symptoms like usual but we BD every day in nov except 2 and then this past week on what I assumed would be my 8-9 dpo I had EWCM but knew its
Too late for O and now today I an sticky/ dry and getting negative but due Monday! I hope I get my :bfp:


----------



## kassiaethne

turtlemomma said:


> Congrats Despereaux!!!:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> AFM- I've been testing with these Walgreens OPK and since I started using them, havent had a clear positive. EVER. But close! Always just assumed I have a very short surge. Well, after getting another low temp today, and after my breakdown yesterday, I decided to bite the bullet (in the wallet!) and buy some FR OPK just to make sure. AND + OPK! Woo hoo! Hubby's home from his trip but exhausted, and knows it could be time to bd... He's out with his buddies tonight but when he gets home I think I'll tell him I think I already O'd so he wont get performance anxiety. Then I'll try to seduce him. :blush: ...... The strange thing is, absolutely no CM. I think it must be the clomid. I'll take some guifenesin. FX!!!

should try the ones on amazon, I got a clear opk this first month of using them, I keep peeing on them anyways to see if it was a fluke but nope it was accurate, it slowly went darker for 3 days, then day 4 it was as solid as the other line. after that they just went lighter again. they are reasonably priced and you can get like 50 and then 20 preggo tests with em for like 16-17 dollars

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0026995KO/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i04 

is the ones I got


----------



## turtlemomma

kassiaethne said:


> turtlemomma said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Despereaux!!!:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> AFM- I've been testing with these Walgreens OPK and since I started using them, havent had a clear positive. EVER. But close! Always just assumed I have a very short surge. Well, after getting another low temp today, and after my breakdown yesterday, I decided to bite the bullet (in the wallet!) and buy some FR OPK just to make sure. AND + OPK! Woo hoo! Hubby's home from his trip but exhausted, and knows it could be time to bd... He's out with his buddies tonight but when he gets home I think I'll tell him I think I already O'd so he wont get performance anxiety. Then I'll try to seduce him. :blush: ...... The strange thing is, absolutely no CM. I think it must be the clomid. I'll take some guifenesin. FX!!!
> 
> should try the ones on amazon, I got a clear opk this first month of using them, I keep peeing on them anyways to see if it was a fluke but nope it was accurate, it slowly went darker for 3 days, then day 4 it was as solid as the other line. after that they just went lighter again. they are reasonably priced and you can get like 50 and then 20 preggo tests with em for like 16-17 dollars
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0026995KO/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i04
> 
> is the ones I gotClick to expand...

Thanks for the tip! Maybe I'll order some if I don't get lucky tonight. ;)


----------



## despereaux

Tower6 said:


> despereaux said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> And how many days prior too or after ur missed AF did you get your :bfp:
> I'm due monday and got a :bfn: today spill test again in the morning and then again I guess till AF arrives haha
> 
> I assumed that I o'ed on the 15th/16th of Nov. but there were no signs at all like no cm the whole month except for when I assumed that I was 10dpo, I had a ewcm and we didn't even have the chance to do it that day. So when I tested at assumed 10dpo I got a very very faint positive but more like a bfn. I re-tested again on 12 dpo and the day before my period and got a bfn. I waited till I'm a few days late to test again coz sometimes my af's late and got a bfp.
> Don't lose hope, might be still early :)Click to expand...
> 
> Wow you just described almost exactly what my cycle has been like- I had no real O symptoms like usual but we BD every day in nov except 2 and then this past week on what I assumed would be my 8-9 dpo I had EWCM but knew its
> Too late for O and now today I an sticky/ dry and getting negative but due Monday! I hope I get my :bfp:Click to expand...

We bd'ed everyday as well with some a couple of days missed. Good luck to you and baby dust:flower:


----------



## Beautifullei2

So earlier today I was spotting & I figured I'm a few days early for AF... temp dropped today but spotting stopped.I'm bit confused now


----------



## kassiaethne

turtlemomma said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtlemomma said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Despereaux!!!:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> AFM- I've been testing with these Walgreens OPK and since I started using them, havent had a clear positive. EVER. But close! Always just assumed I have a very short surge. Well, after getting another low temp today, and after my breakdown yesterday, I decided to bite the bullet (in the wallet!) and buy some FR OPK just to make sure. AND + OPK! Woo hoo! Hubby's home from his trip but exhausted, and knows it could be time to bd... He's out with his buddies tonight but when he gets home I think I'll tell him I think I already O'd so he wont get performance anxiety. Then I'll try to seduce him. :blush: ...... The strange thing is, absolutely no CM. I think it must be the clomid. I'll take some guifenesin. FX!!!
> 
> should try the ones on amazon, I got a clear opk this first month of using them, I keep peeing on them anyways to see if it was a fluke but nope it was accurate, it slowly went darker for 3 days, then day 4 it was as solid as the other line. after that they just went lighter again. they are reasonably priced and you can get like 50 and then 20 preggo tests with em for like 16-17 dollars
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0026995KO/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i04
> 
> is the ones I gotClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the tip! Maybe I'll order some if I don't get lucky tonight. ;)Click to expand...

welkies, I'm torn between hopeing with all my heart this is my month...and if it is my month this month I have a shit ton of opk's left cuz I bought like 3 packets of 50 lol


----------



## Bambola

Hi ladies- congrats to all the bfp's so far! Can I join or is it too late? I miscarried in Oct so praying for christmas BFP! My test date is 22 Dec xx


----------



## Loubyroo

Tower6 said:

> I would love to! Are u testing in the morning? I should wait till Sunday after my :bfn: today but I'm sure that's the first thing I'll do
> Tomorrow haha ladyinwait, me and you are all a day apart so let's buddy up! Keep me updated I love to hear. Wishing you both best of
> Luck!

I haven't tested this morning (just about managed to stop myself) but will be testing tomorrow morning as I don't think I can wait any longer!

How about you?


----------



## jodspods

Congrats to all the ladies on their :bfp: and :dust: to those still waiting to test! 

I'm out :witch: just showed CD23 so it's looking like 2013 is gonna be my year!! Xx


----------



## felcity 45

Really do feel I put my life on hold for the last week of the TWW! I must have spent hours staring at tests willing them to have something there.
Well nothing again this morning, faint lines on IC'S but these are the ones that are renowned for them!! FRER was stark white no matter which way I tilted it lol
AF looks like it's on its way, pinky cm this morning :cry:


----------



## Cristeena

Hi everyone!

I thought taking a month off B&B would give me a stress free holiday, but I am still stressed, lol, so I'm back. Congrats to all the BFPs, really sorry to all those the witch got, and GL to everyone testing! 

welcome *Bambola*!
:hugs: *Felicity *


----------



## Cristeena

This is my very first time charting my BBT, and I'm already having fears now that I haven't been ovulating past months since I didnt get a temp shift this morning. Will you ladies please look at it and tell me what you think? I dont produce CM, so we're using preseed and robitussin. 

From all the research I have done for months on charting, I expected to see a temp rise today to indicate ovulation, but there wasnt one. I googled this, and found conflicting info. I had very clear ovulation pain yesterday during my second pos OPK. I ovulated late this month, so DH is for sure worn out by now, but I am wondering if I should try to BD tonight too since no shift yet. Is this normal? Thanks so much ladies, I really appreciate your help.


----------



## echo

Def BD. You are probably about to ovulate. Your temp will probably shift tomorrow. GL!


----------



## echo

Congrats Despereaux!


----------



## HWPG

Cristeena, you could ov today and have a temp shift tom; it can take up to 72 hours after pos opk! I'd bd one mor time, if you can convince your DH!


----------



## MirandaH

No signs of AF or pregnancy other than slightly sore bbs. BFN this morning. :shrug: pretty sure I am out.


----------



## lorojovanos

Holy moly ECHO- What's with the temp rise the last 2 days? Did you have some drinks last night also?
Congrats DESPEREAUX:)


----------



## echo

No, I had no sleep. Insomnia. Temp was after a 3 hours nap from 7-10 this am. Decided to keep it, just to see what tomorrow's temps are. I think my charted is really messed up this cycle, anyway, so I figured, why not?


----------



## CaT1285

Do you often have insomnia, echo? Insomnia was my first symptom. I don't normally have trouble sleeping, so I thought something might be up.


----------



## echo

I had it through most of childhood. Sleepwalking, too. The insomnia was bad when I was a teen. It seems to be stress related. It would be nice if it were a symptom, though. But I can't even tell if I ovulated or not. When did you get insomnia?


----------



## Tower6

Loubyroo said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> I would love to! Are u testing in the morning? I should wait till Sunday after my :bfn: today but I'm sure that's the first thing I'll do
> Tomorrow haha ladyinwait, me and you are all a day apart so let's buddy up! Keep me updated I love to hear. Wishing you both best of
> Luck!
> 
> I haven't tested this morning (just about managed to stop myself) but will be testing tomorrow morning as I don't think I can wait any longer!
> 
> How about you?Click to expand...

I just took a CB digital- :bfn: sooo I guess I'll try Monday morning if no signs of AF


----------



## Tower6

I don't know what my body is doing- a week ago I was napping all throughout the day ( which I NEVER do even if I try) and last two nights I was wandering the house at 2 am wondering why I can't sleep and sitting online. I must sleep deep when I crash cuz I remember all my dreams but I can't fall aslwep


----------



## CaT1285

That's true about O, echo. It looks like your charts are usually pretty obvious. The insomnia started when I was about 10DPO.


----------



## Tower6

I wanted to to repost this because I still haven't figured it out- anyone know?

Ok so random question- I'm full of questions on this TWW cuz.. Hey... What else better to do than educate ourselves I
Case were out for the month, right?! 
Ok so.. A few of you have said that
You haven't o'd this month (or the month stated) but if you have to O to have a period then how is it possible
Not to O? And would I know I wasn't? How did you all know to even go check? We're symptoms CM wise the same? 
I'm not necessarily thinking this is my case but it has me stumped from everything I've ever known


----------



## Tower6

This is what I found but it's very interesting as it kind of says what I've always known but I'm still baffled 
https://www.ivillage.com/ovulation-can-you-have-period-without-ovulating/6-n-145810


----------



## kassiaethne

Not sure of the whole dont get a period if you dont o but you can get opk's to see when you ovulate, and you can track your tempurature to find out. Cm isnt super accurate cuz it could mean youre about to, are, or already did. Or some women dont get that much to notice.


----------



## luna_19

Tower I agree that if you're worried whether you're ovulating you should try temping. opks are fine too but it is possible to get a positive without ovulating but if you are temping and get a rise then you definitely ovulated :)


----------



## hopeforbfp

Well my temp went up again this morning. I usually have a fall back by now but it it still going in a upward trend. If my temp goes any higher tomorrow then I will definitely think something is up. My temp rarely goes above 98 degrees. I've also had watery CM the last couple days so hoping its a good sign. 

DH dropped off his sample for his second SA yesterday. He feels very depressed about it and was hoping more came out. This is a lot of pressure for him and I hate having to put him through this but I can't do this alone. Does anyone else have an OH that hates and WON'T "take care of his own business"? My DH litterally will only do stuff together which makes SA's difficult as well.


----------



## turtlemomma

I'm sorry Tower- I don't really know anything about annovulation. I ovulate on my own but sometimes it takes up to 50 days...

I got in some BD this morning! Woohoo! OPK even more positive today so gonna try and BD again late tonight or tomorrow morning...


----------



## MelliPaige

AF got me

:dust: to everyone still waiting!


----------



## CastawayBride

I often get insomnia as well but the last 5 nights have been BRUTAL. I went to bed on Thursday at 9 PM, at 6:15 AM I had slept really well (the only night for the past 5 nights) and felt like I couldn't get out of bed I could still sleep for hours!

Last night I had horrible cramping that kept me up from 2 AM to like 4 AM...hoping AF doesn't show up as I am 8 DPO....

I have also had CM for days, but it has sort of dryed up now. No where what it was 3 days ago.

Time will tell I guess!:winkwink:


----------



## Bambola

hopeforbfp said:


> Well my temp went up again this morning. I usually have a fall back by now but it it still going in a upward trend. If my temp goes any higher tomorrow then I will definitely think something is up. My temp rarely goes above 98 degrees. I've also had watery CM the last couple days so hoping its a good sign.
> 
> DH dropped off his sample for his second SA yesterday. He feels very depressed about it and was hoping more came out. This is a lot of pressure for him and I hate having to put him through this but I can't do this alone. Does anyone else have an OH that hates and WON'T "take care of his own business"? My DH litterally will only do stuff together which makes SA's difficult as well.

Hey hun! Good luck with day 3-hope your temp stays up and u get your BFP! Today my temp is slightly elevated.. Hoping it stays up now! My DH is very hard working and owns 4 businesses so between the long hours and stress, BDing is also very challenging. Good luck!!! :hugs: xx


----------



## Cristeena

Thank you ladies, just BD again thankfully! I hope I see a temp rise tmrw to know I'm O'ing. GL everyone.


----------



## alleysm

Tower6 said:


> I wanted to to repost this because I still haven't figured it out- anyone know?
> 
> Ok so random question- I'm full of questions on this TWW cuz.. Hey... What else better to do than educate ourselves I
> Case were out for the month, right?!
> Ok so.. A few of you have said that
> You haven't o'd this month (or the month stated) but if you have to O to have a period then how is it possible
> Not to O? And would I know I wasn't? How did you all know to even go check? We're symptoms CM wise the same?
> I'm not necessarily thinking this is my case but it has me stumped from everything I've ever known

This may not help but i have short cycles 23-26 days.. i temp and use opks.. i found out, through labs, that i had a pos opk AND a thermal shift but NO ovulation.. it shocked the hell out of me! But labs dont lie.


----------



## Fezzie

I'm out! AF showed up today. Good luck to everyone still in the chase :)


----------



## echo

Aww, sorry Fezzie!


----------



## lorojovanos

HUGS Fezzie


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: fezzie


----------



## Kat S

Guess I get two tries for testing in Dec! The Bravelle has worked great. My ultrasound this morning revealed one good sized follie in each ovary (as well as a few smaller ones), so the nurse said to come back on Monday for another scan. She thinks I'll be ready to trigger Monday and have my IUI on Tuesday. I should know by Christmas if it worked. 

This is my 3rd IUI...please let it work!!! :pray:


----------



## echo

Good luck Kat!


----------



## lorojovanos

Yah KAT, thats awesome news:)


----------



## luna_19

Good luck kat :)


----------



## Cristeena

So sorry *Fezzie* :(

Great news* Kat!*


----------



## kassiaethne

So day 4 ...back is hurting and im exausted....could just be that i hoasted a dinner though....


----------



## Beautifullei2

AF showed up today with horrible cramps. I look forward to conceiving on Christmas eve :)


----------



## Loubyroo

Good morning all, I am 14 dpo and have just tested and I am hopeful I got a :bfp: although very faint (picture on the December Testing Thread).

I am going to give it a few days then test again with a Clear Blue digital and pray for that magic word in the window 'Pregnant'


----------



## DBZ34

Tower6 said:


> I wanted to to repost this because I still haven't figured it out- anyone know?
> 
> Ok so random question- I'm full of questions on this TWW cuz.. Hey... What else better to do than educate ourselves I
> Case were out for the month, right?!
> Ok so.. A few of you have said that
> You haven't o'd this month (or the month stated) but if you have to O to have a period then how is it possible
> Not to O? And would I know I wasn't? How did you all know to even go check? We're symptoms CM wise the same?
> I'm not necessarily thinking this is my case but it has me stumped from everything I've ever known


Some women have very long periods of time in between Os. So it'll be the women, that when you look at their charts, they'll be on CD50 or something. They might not O this month, but will the next. Some women have to induce AF by using medications to bring it on so they can start a new cycle because it can go on for so long without Ov. I think PCOS can affect ovulation too, so if you were diagnosed with PCOS, you would be more likely to have it checked out. 

But, really, I think you would know if this was you. 

So, like everyone said, temping is the best way to determine if you've ovulated. OPKs give you an idea of when it should happen, but only temping can confirm if it is happening.


----------



## felcity 45

Well I'm out this month. AF showed up this morning :growlmad:
Good luck to everyone and lots of baby dust.:dust:
We've just found out we can see a Fertility specialist in the new year so hopefully we may get some ideas of what's happening.


----------



## Loubyroo

Sorry Felcity 45, enjoy your Christmas and GL for the New Year! x


----------



## Lindss

Fezzie said:


> I'm out! AF showed up today. Good luck to everyone still in the chase :)

:hugs:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Kat S said:


> Guess I get two tries for testing in Dec! The Bravelle has worked great. My ultrasound this morning revealed one good sized follie in each ovary (as well as a few smaller ones), so the nurse said to come back on Monday for another scan. She thinks I'll be ready to trigger Monday and have my IUI on Tuesday. I should know by Christmas if it worked.
> 
> This is my 3rd IUI...please let it work!!! :pray:

Wow that's great news....I feel like u just had ur previous IUI yesterday ;)


----------



## Cristeena

So sorry beautiful and felicity.

Good luck loubyroo!

AFM, I got my first temp rise! Should I count the day directly before as O day going by my chart? I hope it's not a fluke and its a real and valid temp rise. Thank you ladies!


----------



## DBZ34

Cristeena said:


> So sorry beautiful and felicity.
> 
> Good luck loubyroo!
> 
> AFM, I got my first temp rise! Should I count the day directly before as O day going by my chart? I hope it's not a fluke and its a real and valid temp rise. Thank you ladies!

Definitely looks like a good temp shift to me. Tomorrow's temp should be higher too. That paired with those positive OPKs....I would put O at CD19, making you 1DPO. Welcome to the TWW! :)


----------



## lorojovanos

I think its safe to say I'm officially in the TWW! 
Testing Christmas Eve


----------



## Fezzie

Yay Loro :)


----------



## Lindss

lorojovanos said:


> I think its safe to say I'm officially in the TWW!
> Testing Christmas Eve

yay loro!! Wanted to thank you about the info for the self referal. Did that on friday, so fingeras crossed I get in like you did!!! Or get pregnant first ( which would be even better!)


----------



## Kat S

Lucinda7981 said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> Guess I get two tries for testing in Dec! The Bravelle has worked great. My ultrasound this morning revealed one good sized follie in each ovary (as well as a few smaller ones), so the nurse said to come back on Monday for another scan. She thinks I'll be ready to trigger Monday and have my IUI on Tuesday. I should know by Christmas if it worked.
> 
> This is my 3rd IUI...please let it work!!! :pray:
> 
> Wow that's great news....I feel like u just had ur previous IUI yesterday ;)Click to expand...

Yes, it is quick! My 2nd IUI was just on Nov 20th. Between Thanksgiving and Christmas shopping/prep, time seems to have flown by. Additionally, I got my period only 11 dpiui, so I was able to get started on the 3rd meds regimen early. Still my 3rd IUI is coming up a few days earlier than even I'd expected. I reacted quickly to the Bravelle!

I'm a little freaked out that I could get a negative and ruin my Christmas/ New Years celebrations.


----------



## Tower6

Loubyroo said:


> Good morning all, I am 14 dpo and have just tested and I am hopeful I got a :bfp: although very faint (picture on the December Testing Thread).
> 
> I am going to give it a few days then test again with a Clear Blue digital and pray for that magic word in the window 'Pregnant'

OMG IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!! I hope we can be bump buddies as well! I hope I'm not out, but as you can tell by the time I have HORRIBLE insomnia! Idk if that's good or bad but AF isn't
Due till Monday morning and I got a :bfn: on Saturday so 
Not sure. I am soooooo happy for you I will
Keep u updated!!


----------



## lorojovanos

LINDSS- You're more than welcome. Obvisouly I hope youre pregnant before then also, however, remember it took them almost 2 months to call me so don't be discouraged...
I'm hoping that I'll be pregnant too:) This soy gave me a crazy strong ovulation!


----------



## Loubyroo

Tower6 said:


> Loubyroo said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all, I am 14 dpo and have just tested and I am hopeful I got a :bfp: although very faint (picture on the December Testing Thread).
> 
> I am going to give it a few days then test again with a Clear Blue digital and pray for that magic word in the window 'Pregnant'
> 
> OMG IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!! I hope we can be bump buddies as well! I hope I'm not out, but as you can tell by the time I have HORRIBLE insomnia! Idk if that's good or bad but AF isn't
> Due till Monday morning and I got a :bfn: on Saturday so
> Not sure. I am soooooo happy for you I will
> Keep u updated!!Click to expand...

Where are you? I am guessing not in the UK?

GL for Monday, I hope that :witch: stays away! Are you going to wait until Tuesday until you test again? I am going to test again on Tuesday with a Digital as I still can't believe it and worry that my second line is sooo faint, just need to see that word 'Pregnant' in writing x


----------



## Lucinda7981

Kat S said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> Guess I get two tries for testing in Dec! The Bravelle has worked great. My ultrasound this morning revealed one good sized follie in each ovary (as well as a few smaller ones), so the nurse said to come back on Monday for another scan. She thinks I'll be ready to trigger Monday and have my IUI on Tuesday. I should know by Christmas if it worked.
> 
> This is my 3rd IUI...please let it work!!! :pray:
> 
> Wow that's great news....I feel like u just had ur previous IUI yesterday ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is quick! My 2nd IUI was just on Nov 20th. Between Thanksgiving and Christmas shopping/prep, time seems to have flown by. Additionally, I got my period only 11 dpiui, so I was able to get started on the 3rd meds regimen early. Still my 3rd IUI is coming up a few days earlier than even I'd expected. I reacted quickly to the Bravelle!
> 
> I'm a little freaked out that I could get a negative and ruin my Christmas/ New Years celebrations.Click to expand...

Well stay positive n think that u will get your BFP!!!
AFM still waiting ....


----------



## CastawayBride

I also have horrible insomnia to the point that I am about to take a nap at 10 AM...either AF is on her way or something is up...


----------



## echo

Yay Loro! Hope you get your BFP!


----------



## kassiaethne

omg my husband is so wonderful! there is a puppy at the pet store here, and I've been in love with it since last month when I saw him (he's is right by the supermarket so I have to walk by it every time I go walking to get groceries) and my husband surprised me yesterday when I sent him for drinks before the dinner....he took an hour (when its a 5 min walk there) and came home with a bag of dog supplies...I was all...um we don't have a dog what is all this?...he smiled and said its the supplies you'll need for your new pup....

he talked with the pet store owner and they are holding him for me till after christmas (because we fly to the USA for christmas to visit my family) and the day we get back we will go pick him up and bring him to his forever home....now if only on the 20th I get that positive pee stick....my life will be totally complete....


----------



## Loubyroo

kassiaethne said:


> omg my husband is so wonderful! there is a puppy at the pet store here, and I've been in love with it since last month when I saw him (he's is right by the supermarket so I have to walk by it every time I go walking to get groceries) and my husband surprised me yesterday when I sent him for drinks before the dinner....he took an hour (when its a 5 min walk there) and came home with a bag of dog supplies...I was all...um we don't have a dog what is all this?...he smiled and said its the supplies you'll need for your new pup....
> 
> he talked with the pet store owner and they are holding him for me till after christmas (because we fly to the USA for christmas to visit my family) and the day we get back we will go pick him up and bring him to his forever home....now if only on the 20th I get that positive pee stick....my life will be totally complete....

Aw, that's lovely! From one dog lover to another :happydance:


----------



## kassiaethne

awe ty loube I am so excited, already just asked for dog supplies for christmas so I can have all the supplies ready when I get meh pup home


----------



## luna_19

Loro yay for o! :happydance:


----------



## Cristeena

* Yay Loro*, we're in the TWW together! FX!!!

*Kassi*, so exciting, im a HUGE dog lover, a beautiful surprise! :)

Question about baby aspirin please. I have done tons of research and realize it is good for women who have had multiple miscarriages for implantation, but if I have never had a BFP yet, should I still do it for good measure during this TWW, or is there a chance I could hurt my chances if I do not already have a blood issue to begin with... Thanks ladies! 

GL everyone!


----------



## HWPG

I was on it. I've never had a pos preg test, I'm also taking vit b complex, and at my annual exam, my dr said to stop taking it. I think unless you have been told you need it, it's not necessary.


----------



## turtlemomma

3rd day of positive OPK- REALLY positive- the control line is much lighter than the test line... weird. High temp today but went to bed at 4 am and have had a bad headache. My temps are all wacky this month and I really should discard some of them due to one thing or another... But leaving them for now, trying to ignore them. I'm convinced my positive OPK's are because my body is trying to O and since its not happening my LH is surging through the roof- Anybody have any ideas about this?


----------



## CastawayBride

I am on my second month off BC and have this feeling that others have posted as lightening crotch...strong pains in my vagina area...could this be from going off the birth control?


----------



## DestinyAwaits

Hello..well I gave in and tested today at 11 dpo and got bfn
I will try again Wed. Congrats to everyone that got their BFP!


----------



## luna_19

Cristeena I took baby aspirin one month but got so annoyed with how easily I was bruising. I don't think there's a need to take it. I've also seen people on here that did get a bfp then have the dilemma of when to stop taking it

I woke up super nauseous and pukey, feeling better now but I just know hubby thinks it's morning sickness :dohh:


----------



## Tower6

Tested aaaaaagain today and :bfn: so tomorrow is my 28th day and I should start like clockwork but I pray not! I still haven't slept... But did try to organize the kitched and the massive table tipped while moving it with a friend and broke my top bones in my foot! Can u believe that! Haha I've never broken a bone in my body and this was quite the way to do it! Wish me luck tomorrow! I'm so nervous!

Oh ans buddy ol buddy, did ur test lines get any darker?! I am just do happy for u- and no I'm not UK i live in north Idaho. It's 7:40 Sunday night and I have been up since Fidau night but I'm finally on a try and crash cuz this is totally absurd! I'm so restless and that doesn't go over well with 3 little ones to take care of!


----------



## lorojovanos

Hey girls, I'm a wee bit worried about my apt on thursday. Ill be 5 or 6dpo and they have already said ill be having a transvaginal ultrasound. Should I be worried? Can that cause potentail damage to implantation or the journey at all?


----------



## Tower6

That's a good question but it should be fine but I would let them know beforehand. I know that my midwife doesn't
Like to do Anything internal until 5-8 weeks but that's also after a pos test and into preg. I have been worried about the same type of thing though bucause on the day of my O I had a colposcopy done ( scraping of the cervix for possible cancer biopsy) and 
Still wondering if could have
Bothered my conception or even damaged the journey. FX'd for us both!


----------



## Tower6

But I think that ultrasound should be nothing more than the same type if
Thing as BD. I've had those and it would seem to be the same placement and all that- even less vigorous lol mine was pretty painful because they literally scrapped and cut out chuncks of my poor Lil cervix- ill be thinking of you Thursday!!


----------



## StarlitHome

Teensy tiny bit of pink when I wipe tonight (sorry if TMI).
Too early for AF - could be implantation? :shrug:


----------



## Loubyroo

Tower6 said:


> Tested aaaaaagain today and :bfn: so tomorrow is my 28th day and I should start like clockwork but I pray not! I still haven't slept... But did try to organize the kitched and the massive table tipped while moving it with a friend and broke my top bones in my foot! Can u believe that! Haha I've never broken a bone in my body and this was quite the way to do it! Wish me luck tomorrow! I'm so nervous!
> 
> Oh ans buddy ol buddy, did ur test lines get any darker?! I am just do happy for u- and no I'm not UK i live in north Idaho. It's 7:40 Sunday night and I have been up since Fidau night but I'm finally on a try and crash cuz this is totally absurd! I'm so restless and that doesn't go over well with 3 little ones to take care of!

Hey bud! I kept looking at those lines and I do believe the second one did get darker (could just be wishful thinking though) I am going to test again tomorrow morning (will be about midday there so you will have already tested) FX and lids a :dust: for us both! x


----------



## Cutler101

New to the thread will be testing on the 14th . Congrats to the ladies on their BFP's & baby dust to the ladies waiting to test :) this is our month for sure . Christmas BFP here we come <3 !


----------



## lizlovelust

pretty sure I Oed this weekend, temps up plus my nips are killing me and they only kill like this after I O! we didnt bd though so im out, onto next cycle.


----------



## lorojovanos

If you did o, you BD'd 2x 2 days before o. You couldnt have timed it better!

AFM- CRAZY temp drop this morning. Either this is the most dramatic fallback rise ever, or I dont know what the hell was happening for 2 days. I do think I have o'd, my cm is now sticky... I do have a head cold, but no fever and I have been sleeping fine and I temp vaginally so I can't really see that being the reason temps have been so high. 
My temps have been up to that temp, for one day in a previous cycle and I have NEVER had a FBR even kind of close to that dramatic!


----------



## MommaCC

Hi girls I'm new to this thread. My AF is due 20th or 21st. Little bit hit and miss as I skipped af last cycle and thought I might be preggy but im not. I had Ov pains and EWCM Thursday and Friday last week. We only DTD :sex: on the previous friday and the Monday last week tho so I think my chances are mega slim this month! I'll probably start testing at 10 dpo so that's Monday (that's when I got faint + with both my boys) 
:dust: & :hug: to you all xxx


----------



## mrs.ttcbby1

Id LOVE to join the thread!! I am 10dpo today! I just took my first hpt for this tww and I got a very very faint line but I could def see it :) its got me so anxious now and cant wait to test tomorrow and then again the day after! I'm feeling lucky & I hope that WE ALL get our :bfp: for christmas!!!


----------



## echo

lorojovanos said:


> If you did o, you BD'd 2x 2 days before o. You couldnt have timed it better!
> 
> AFM- CRAZY temp drop this morning. Either this is the most dramatic fallback rise ever, or I dont know what the hell was happening for 2 days. I do think I have o'd, my cm is now sticky... I do have a head cold, but no fever and I have been sleeping fine and I temp vaginally so I can't really see that being the reason temps have been so high.
> My temps have been up to that temp, for one day in a previous cycle and I have NEVER had a FBR even kind of close to that dramatic!

That is quite the drop! Especially considering you v temp. I'm curious to see what your temp does next. Beautifulei had a dramatic drop, too, and hers went back up.


----------



## lorojovanos

I know, can it be tomorrow already! lol
I'll be searching FF charts, thats for sure. 
What have your CM and your CP been the last 2 days? You havent marked them down and you had a nice increase this morning...


----------



## lizlovelust

you really think so loro???


----------



## lorojovanos

Well itll take a few days to confirm whether or not you have ovulated but if you did, you have a great chance with when you got to BD


----------



## CaT1285

that is a crazy drop, loro! hopefully just a fluke and it's back up tomorrow.


----------



## gabbygabz

HI ladies! Officially 5 dpo this morning and just checking in ... resisting the urge to sympton spot and failing miserably! Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## benjwool

Good day lovely ladies,

I POAS this morning and got a :bfn:

I will try again on Wednesday morning, hope you're all holding up well!!


----------



## lorojovanos

ECHO- The last 3 or so days of our temp pattern, are almost identical


----------



## echo

lorojovanos said:


> I know, can it be tomorrow already! lol
> I'll be searching FF charts, thats for sure.
> What have your CM and your CP been the last 2 days? You havent marked them down and you had a nice increase this morning...

I would be searching, too. Your head cold could have made your previous temps higher than they otherwise would have been, too, which would make that drop seem more dramatic. I think I am going to try the soy next cycle. You give me hope it might work for me.

My CP/CM has still been not fertile. I decided to keep my crazy temps for now, you know for fun. :haha: Actually, I was thinking, if I did ovulate, as my nips usually tell me I do (and I have never had nipple soreness without o), yesterday could have been a fallback, with today on its way back up. ?? Yesterday our fire went out and I was freezing, so I know my temp reflected that. I wore extra layers last night. ;) But only time will tell. I'm trying to be patient.


----------



## HWPG

i hate being patient. i wish i could take my temp every hour. why do i have to wait so loooooong!??!!


----------



## Cutler101

has anyone ever had a high rise on 4dpo ?? my temp yesterday was 97.40 and today its 97.80 is that normal ?? this my first month really doing BBT so im unsure on how my chart is suppose to look .


----------



## HWPG

cutler, you will have to see what tomorrow does - it's not ABnormal to have a spike - so it could go back down, or stay high... who knows? it's certainly not wrong in any way. you can also search FF for charts like yours... that is a fun way to pass the time!


----------



## echo

HWPG said:


> i hate being patient. i wish i could take my temp every hour. why do i have to wait so loooooong!??!!

Looks like we are in the same boat, huh?

GL!


----------



## Cutler101

thank you and yeah i looked at charts for pregnancy and ovulation . just lately ive been seeing people saying when their temp rise their ovulation date got moved by FF . and i know i ovulated for sure on CD14 . but we will seem ill be 5dpo tomorrow .


----------



## oedipamass

Cutler- I wouldn't worry. In fact, higher temps are more likely with a pregnancy chart than with a BFN chart!


----------



## HWPG

echo said:


> HWPG said:
> 
> 
> i hate being patient. i wish i could take my temp every hour. why do i have to wait so loooooong!??!!
> 
> Looks like we are in the same boat, huh?
> 
> GL!Click to expand...

argh, the wait is killing me! is there a tea or cookie they sell that makes you ovulate? (hehe) GL to you also!


----------



## Cutler101

ok thanks im just worried loll i dont want another BFN this month been ttc for 6mnts now so im a little on edge haaaa :wacko:


oedipamass said:


> Cutler- I wouldn't worry. In fact, higher temps are more likely with a pregnancy chart than with a BFN chart!


----------



## Tower6

lorojovanos said:
 

> Hey girls, I'm a wee bit worried about my apt on thursday. Ill be 5 or 6dpo and they have already said ill be having a transvaginal ultrasound. Should I be worried? Can that cause potentail damage to implantation or the journey at all?

That's a good question but it should be fine but I would let them know beforehand. I know that my midwife doesn't
Like to do Anything internal until 5-8 weeks but that's also after a pos test and into preg. I have been worried about the same type of thing though bucause on the day of my O I had a colposcopy done ( scraping of the cervix for possible cancer biopsy) and 
Still wondering if could have
Bothered my conception or even damaged the journey. FX'd for us both!


----------



## Tower6

lorojovanos said:


> Hey girls, I'm a wee bit worried about my apt on thursday. Ill be 5 or 6dpo and they have already said ill be having a transvaginal ultrasound. Should I be worried? Can that cause potentail damage to implantation or the journey at all?

Tower6
Trying to conceive (TTC)
Active BnB Member
*

But I think that ultrasound should be nothing more than the same type if
Thing as BD. I've had those and it would seem to be the same placement and all that- even less vigorous lol mine was pretty painful because they literally scrapped and cut out chuncks of my poor Lil cervix- ill be thinking of you Thursday!!


----------



## Tower6

Cutler101 said:


> ok thanks im just worried loll i dont want another BFN this month been ttc for 6mnts now so im a little on edge haaaa :wacko:
> 
> 
> oedipamass said:
> 
> 
> Cutler- I wouldn't worry. In fact, higher temps are more likely with a pregnancy chart than with a BFN chart!Click to expand...

Hey girly! Glad to see u over on this thread. These girls are great!


----------



## Tower6

I due for AF today- I :pray: she stays away!! I'm so nervous! I might try to wait till tomorrow to test since yesterday was :bfn: and I will know by AF showing up or not today and save the stick..... That's easier said than done but I'm just so discouraged from the sticks that I may wait


----------



## Cutler101

Thanks and good luck got my fingers crossed for you lovee .


Tower6 said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> ok thanks im just worried loll i dont want another BFN this month been ttc for 6mnts now so im a little on edge haaaa :wacko:
> 
> 
> oedipamass said:
> 
> 
> Cutler- I wouldn't worry. In fact, higher temps are more likely with a pregnancy chart than with a BFN chart!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey girly! Glad to see u over on this thread. These girls are great!Click to expand...


----------



## Tower6

Ok I just POAS cuz I have no signs of AF and it's a CBED and I tossed the box when I bought them but the symbol is a arrow pointing to a open book! So what's that mean, just defective I assume - great! Now I got no answer plus I have to spend more money- maybe its a sign to try tomorrow... Anyone ever get that symbol?


----------



## HWPG

was the stick blinking, not blinking, or no stick symbol?


----------



## HWPG

ps. if you search "clearblue easy errors" you can find the pdf/kit insert online


----------



## Cristeena

Welcome new members and good luck ladies testing soon! 

*Loro*, I had a transvaginal ultrasound AND a Colposcopy like Tower, and they knew we were TTC, but I would still check with your own doctor to make sure its ok.


----------



## Tower6

$tree test- :bfn: aghhhhh!!! I give up I'm just waiting on AF and if she doesn't show I'll test on wed


----------



## Tower6

Cristeena said:


> Welcome new members and good luck ladies testing soon!
> 
> *Loro*, I had a transvaginal ultrasound AND a Colposcopy like Tower, and they knew we were TTC, but I would still check with your own doctor to make sure its ok.

Did u really? Was it during this cycle? And do u think it had any effect when u did have it? I love this site!!


----------



## Tower6

HWPG said:


> was the stick blinking, not blinking, or no stick symbol?

It blinked with the hourglass then went to that symbol and no blinking - I will go search it, thanks!


----------



## Cristeena

Tower6 said:


> Cristeena said:
> 
> 
> Welcome new members and good luck ladies testing soon!
> 
> *Loro*, I had a transvaginal ultrasound AND a Colposcopy like Tower, and they knew we were TTC, but I would still check with your own doctor to make sure its ok.
> 
> Did u really? Was it during this cycle? And do u think it had any effect when u did have it? I love this site!!Click to expand...

*Tower*, They were both in September. Not sure if it had any effect, but I made sure to say I was TTC, and they brushed it off lol. BUT, each case if different, I'm not sure if it may hurt other's chances, and I hope it didn't hurt mine :/ Love this site too, very informative and helpful!

AFM, I am happy I had another high temp today at 2DPO, but I was tossing and turning and waking up every 20 min the entire night, anxious to take my temp, ahhh, hope that didnt completely screw it up!


----------



## Kat S

Kat S said:


> Guess I get two tries for testing in Dec! The Bravelle has worked great. My ultrasound this morning revealed one good sized follie in each ovary (as well as a few smaller ones), so the nurse said to come back on Monday for another scan. She thinks I'll be ready to trigger Monday and have my IUI on Tuesday. I should know by Christmas if it worked.
> 
> This is my 3rd IUI...please let it work!!! :pray:

Went in for my follie check this morning. Still only 13mm and 14mm, so I go back on Wednesday. They think I'll be ready to have the IUI either Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Tower6

My cp is med and not firm but closer to that than soft. And super sticky/creamy colored. Is that an AF sign? I'm confused what my body is doin this month. 


And my colpo was don't on my actual O day and they blew it off too... Hmmm I wonder now


----------



## lizlovelust

oh loro I hope youre right! we werwnt even trying this cycle and I didnt think id even O on my own! but I know I did, my breasts hurt and my nips KILL.


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:


:bfp:DESPEREAUX :bfp: CONGRATS!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!!



:test: *MRS.TTCBBY1 and TEKKITTEN *:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​

:book: Still waiting on news from *MWAAH, AMCOLECCHI, CHARLIE00134, PETZY, CL11, JENHOPE2583, LINDSEY923, KATIE617, LADYINWAIT, MRS.2010, MIRANDAH, TOWER6, GIGGLES85, LOUBYROO, NAVYWAG and RAIN31 *

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


*LOROJOVANOS* I think if you are truly worried, to call the doc, however, because I I use a FS, I received U/S and all types of testing to include an annual exam and it does not interefere with what is going on in there. GL :dust:


*CRISTEENA* FF will give you crosshair to confirm OV, BUT only after 3 higer temps. I wouldn't worry. As for the baby aspirin, I've taken it, and liek others, my doc said that there wasn't a need for me. It isn't just to help with implantation, it is used to thicken the lining which is the implantation issue for many women. My lining was checked numerous times so my doc said that it wasn't something that I needed to be concernd with. Having not had a BFP before does not necessairly mean there is an issue or that you have the issue. I am not sure how long you have been actively trying with knowing all of youinformation for certain (i.e. testing, labs, charting) but I would inquire with a doc to see if you have a linig issue. GL :dust:


*LOUBYROO* FXD this is the start of your BFP!:dust:


*TOWER6* Everyone is definitely different, I've seen a FS for years just based off the method that we must concieve, and I know that for me, I use to have very long cycles basically as I did not get AF monthly but every other month, HOWEVER, it wasn't really a long cycle because I had confirmed OV every single month, if that makes sense to you. So I classified for years to have a regularly irregular cycle. GL :dust:


*ECHO* I hope that OV is nearer than we are thinking and I moved you to TBD... :dust:


*KASSIAETHNE* Hun, it is best if you plan to use Soft cups for TTC, that you try them out when you don't have AF, give it a try to see how they should be inserted after BD. It won't be as messy and you can practice placement. Congrats on the new puppy as well! :dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *JODSPODS, MELLIPAIGE, FEZZIE, BEAUTIFULLEI2, and FELCITY 45* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! January will be up in a couple of weeks!


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:


Please look at *page 38* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## lorojovanos

:blush:Well well well, hello EWCM. What is happening, seriously. I googled head colds and charting and since im charting vaginally and have had no fever, theres no reason to believe my temps the 2 previous days were related. Especially on no medication. But, now all day I've had so much EWCM. It's been 3 days since we bd'd cause I cannot hardly breathe, lol, but I guess we better get it on tonight!


----------



## Sholi

Tower6 said:


> I wanted to to repost this because I still haven't figured it out- anyone know?
> 
> Ok so random question- I'm full of questions on this TWW cuz.. Hey... What else better to do than educate ourselves I
> Case were out for the month, right?!
> Ok so.. A few of you have said that
> You haven't o'd this month (or the month stated) but if you have to O to have a period then how is it possible
> Not to O? And would I know I wasn't? How did you all know to even go check? We're symptoms CM wise the same?
> I'm not necessarily thinking this is my case but it has me stumped from everything I've ever known

I wasn't ovulating, but would shed my lining every month. It would be a lighter period that maybe lasted a day and that's how i suspected i wasn't ovulating. I had a cd21 progesterone check and it was confirmed.


----------



## lizlovelust

so loro what dpo do you think I am, 2 or 3?


----------



## Sholi

lorojovanos said:


> Hey girls, I'm a wee bit worried about my apt on thursday. Ill be 5 or 6dpo and they have already said ill be having a transvaginal ultrasound. Should I be worried? Can that cause potentail damage to implantation or the journey at all?

Don't worry, it only goes up for a bit, nothing to worry about.. They do it because the uterus is too small to be seen with a normal ultrasound. I've had 3 and there's nothing to worry about. Good luck x


----------



## CaT1285

loro, maybe it's just fertile CM after O? I had it in October. Or maybe you are O-ing now. Like you said, def BD just in case!


----------



## kel21

Well 12dpo today and bfn :( This is so depressing!


----------



## Sholi

Sholi said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, I'm a wee bit worried about my apt on thursday. Ill be 5 or 6dpo and they have already said ill be having a transvaginal ultrasound. Should I be worried? Can that cause potentail damage to implantation or the journey at all?
> 
> Don't worry, it only goes up for a bit, nothing to worry about.. They do it because the uterus is too small to be seen with a normal ultrasound. I've had 3 and there's nothing to worry about. Good luck xClick to expand...

Loro just realised that i had one done on the day of or day after ov and was pregnant 10 days later, so don't worry at all.


----------



## Cestamy83

Can I join? I'm a crazy lady-baby-mission! :hi:

7 dpo... testing throughout this week (because I like to torture myself) and I expect AF on next Sunday!


----------



## lizlovelust

put me down for testimg 12/24 Christmas Eve! Since im NTNP this cycle im not testing at all until the day after.AF is due, Im so worn out testing early and wastimg money!


----------



## benjwool

I am 11 DPO and a :bfn: with some light spotting today :(

Best of luck to you!!


----------



## StarlitHome

I had some (like a TINY bit) of pink CM last night and lots of lotiony white CM today.
:shrug:
AF is technically due on the 12th... Really wondering though!!


----------



## Tower6

The witch has arrived! Bummer!! Now if I'm a 28 day cycle I just gotta find out my fertile days this time because I've never done opk's or temps. Ive just gone by cm and it's worked on my first 3 but now being remarried and after having had iud for 5 years this time seems to be a struggle... Any suggestions for this cycle?


----------



## Tower6

The witch has arrived! Bummer!! Now if I'm a 28 day cycle I just gotta find out my fertile days this time because I've never done opk's or temps. Ive just gone by cm and it's worked on my first 3 but now being remarried and after having had iud for 5 years this time seems to be a struggle... Any suggestions for this cycle?


----------



## Tower6

Where do I get the BBT?


----------



## HWPG

tower, what do you mean? just get a digi thermometer that at least reads 0.1 degrees, but 0.01 is better. are you signed up with FF or another place?


----------



## Loubyroo

Tower6 said:


> The witch has arrived! Bummer!! Now if I'm a 28 day cycle I just gotta find out my fertile days this time because I've never done opk's or temps. Ive just gone by cm and it's worked on my first 3 but now being remarried and after having had iud for 5 years this time seems to be a struggle... Any suggestions for this cycle?

Oh no, bud, I am sorry :hugs: loadsa :dust: for next month x


----------



## shaunasmommy

My bbt reads .01 and I got it at Walmart for I think 6 or 7 dollars. Lots of baby dust to you, Tower!! :)


----------



## lorojovanos

I don't want to b*tch on this thread, so a rant in my journal if you'd like to read and know why there is smoke coming out of my ears!


----------



## tekkitten

Im out, AF just came today.

But I added 2 days to my LP!

I'll see you on the flip side ;)


----------



## turtlemomma

SO sorry AF got you Tower, Tekkitten! :hugs:

GL starlit, and benjwool!

Loro, Echo- you both have crazy temp drops! What is going on with that?!?!

Liz, I definitely think you O'd, and timed bd well! :dust:

AFM- FF gave me crosshairs today on a day I was not happy with, so I discarded all my crazy temps that were due to headache, hardly any sleep, or drinking the night before... She took the cross hairs off but I'm sure theyre going back in the same place tomorrow. :( :cry:


----------



## echo

The holidays are hard to temp on schedule. Drinks, late nights, etc. I'm not stressing. This cycle is whatever. 
GL with your crosshairs, Turtle! When will you test?


----------



## kassiaethne

am I evil for thinking yay for others af cuz the ratio of me getting mine is down...don't know how that works in my head....but yeah......


----------



## kel21

echo have you ever used the bbt adjuster? You can still have some crazy temps, but for the most part you can even out your chart! Drinking doesn't affect my temp, but late nights do. So if I stay up really late and temp at a different time, or even the same time I adjust it so it comes out like I did it at the correct time.
https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php
This is a good one.


----------



## kassiaethne

so symptom or no?...I made salad today for dinner, just cuz I was lazy to make food, and omg its so magically delicious. I'm not a salad person by nature...but I seriously could eat this every day for the rest of my life atm and be happy


----------



## echo

I just love that your salad was magically delicious. :)


----------



## kassiaethne

echo said:


> I just love that your salad was magically delicious. :)

lol I'm totally ready to put it above pizza and icecream


----------



## echo

It could be a symptom. I Have known people to crave greens for their iron.


----------



## kassiaethne

well if it is, I could totally live with this symptom for the whole pregnancy ^_^


----------



## Mrs. 2010

I'm out AF showed on the 7th.


----------



## Mrs. 2010

My chart is telling me that I will ovulate on my birthday! What are the odds of me concieving then. Wishful thinking!! Here's to a 2013 BFP!!

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## turtlemomma

Oohhh... I'm going to try that temp adjuster! :)

Echo- trying not to think too much about the temps, except that I didn't pinpoint o, and didn't get much bd in... Thinking I might've missed it... I was planning to test on the 18th, but I'm thinking af may be due the 20 or 21st... (12 day lp).


----------



## LacyDaze

Could you add me to December 24th?


----------



## rain31

hi
just to update my status 

I Ovulated on 26th Nov. followed by lots of CM for almost 7 days. 

my cycles r regular , I get AF on 14th DPO ( 99 % of time, or 1 or 2 days late which is a rare )( in this case the date wll be 10th dec )

I felt my af wud start any moment on 6th Dec with mild cramping . Late evening I felt a acute pain near my bikini line which lasted for few sec. Nxt day mrning I found spots/ strains on my undi !!

I tested with a 25 mu/l on 9th but got BFN .:cry:

I have had a feeling as if AF will come any moment followed my mild cramps. :cry:

Today in 11th Dec, AF has not come, though I have AF like feeling .:nope: I dnt know whether to test or not !! :nope: dnt know if I have chance this month or not.:nope:
any of u had gone thru something like mine or has any idea pls help.


----------



## Loubyroo

rain31 said:


> hi
> just to update my status
> 
> I Ovulated on 26th Nov. followed by lots of CM for almost 7 days.
> 
> my cycles r regular , I get AF on 14th DPO ( 99 % of time, or 1 or 2 days late which is a rare )( in this case the date wll be 10th dec )
> 
> I felt my af wud start any moment on 6th Dec with mild cramping . Late evening I felt a acute pain near my bikini line which lasted for few sec. Nxt day mrning I found spots/ strains on my undi !!
> 
> I tested with a 25 mu/l on 9th but got BFN .:cry:
> 
> I have had a feeling as if AF will come any moment followed my mild cramps. :cry:
> 
> Today in 11th Dec, AF has not come, though I have AF like feeling .:nope: I dnt know whether to test or not !! :nope: dnt know if I have chance this month or not.:nope:
> any of u had gone thru something like mine or has any idea pls help.

Don't want to get your hopes up too much Hun but it sounds positive to me!

I would wait as long as you can bear then test again with a FRER 
GL and FX for you! :dust:


----------



## simno1

Good Morning ladies, 

My AF is due tomorrow but all day yesterday i felt awful, sore boobs, felt really tired and I didn't want tto drink any champange at my works champange breakfast yesterday morning - everyone kept asking me if I was pregnant because it wasn't like me to turn down free alcohol - I put it down to still feeling hungover at the weekend as I was out celebtrating my 30th birthday! 

One of the girls I work with annouced she was pregnant yesterday and I kept thinking I wonder if I am. On the way home I popped into Boots and bought a double pack of first response, I tested last night and there it was my pink line telling me I'm pregnant - it was very faint so when my husband came home I showed him and he said "there's no way you can be pregnant we only did it a couple of times, maybe the test if broken so use the other one tomorrow morning"! I couldn't sleep at all last night and woke up at 4.50am and tested - I left it on the side of the toilet and went back to bed because I was positive it would come up negative! When I woke this morning there it was a very dark pink line telling me I'm *PREGNANT*

I'm in absoulte shock because I could have sworn it wouldn't happen in our first month and I drank at the weekend - I didn't get drunk but I did have more than enough. 

Anyway I'm going to sit at my desk in shock for the rest of the day - I'm going to buy another two tests today but different brands just to make sure. 

Good luck to everyone else testing this month. 

X


----------



## kassiaethne

Yay congratz sim!!


----------



## rain31

@simno BIG CONGRATS !! 

share a bit of ur tww symptoms .


----------



## simno1

rain31 said:


> @simno BIG CONGRATS !!
> 
> share a bit of ur tww symptoms .

I literally didn't have any, i've been doing so much research and because i've not really had any other than feeling tired, sore boobs and spots (I usually get these around my period anyway) i just didn't think it would happen. The last two or three days I've been gagging everytime I cleaned my teeth and yesterday I had severe ear ache - not sure if they are signs? 

All day yesterday I just felt weird and not my normal self so I thought what the heck lets try... I'm just in so much shock I literally cannot work and feel so bizarre!


----------



## Maybebub

Hi ladies,

Joining this thread to find some support and keeping my mind distracted.

This is our first month TTC.
Today is my 11dpo (no OPK just felt the O), AF due date is 16 Dec.

The past 4 days i've been feeling tired, back ache, nausea (yesterday and today), but no particular cm and my boobs are not sored. 

Yesterday in the afternoon (10dpo) did my first test and it was negative, today in the afternoon another one and the same.

I will try to wait until Thursday (3days before until expected AF)

Do you think I tested too early? I know womens who had tested that early and it was positive. Not my case :(


----------



## CarlyP

Hi ladies mind if I cut in? 

We Dtd 5 days ago, and last night, unsure whether I was ovulating or not, we're kind of ntnp, 5 days ago I had really creamy cm, up until 2 days ago, so I guess that could be ovulation?!

The past 4 days I have had a mild dull headache, I started with cramps today, and feeling quite nauseous, but feel like its hunger related, I can't stop eating!! But I have a bad cough at the minute and when I cough I get a sick taste in my throat 
The past 2 days I have had sudden bouts of energy, which is not like me lol! But I feel quite lethargic today 


Surely it's far too early for symptoms?! 

When do you think I should test?


----------



## Cutler101

@ simno1 : Congrats !


----------



## Cutler101

How many DPO are you ??


CarlyP said:


> Hi ladies mind if I cut in?
> 
> We Dtd 5 days ago, and last night, unsure whether I was ovulating or not, we're kind of ntnp, 5 days ago I had really creamy cm, up until 2 days ago, so I guess that could be ovulation?!
> 
> The past 4 days I have had a mild dull headache, I started with cramps today, and feeling quite nauseous, but feel like its hunger related, I can't stop eating!! But I have a bad cough at the minute and when I cough I get a sick taste in my throat
> The past 2 days I have had sudden bouts of energy, which is not like me lol! But I feel quite lethargic today
> 
> 
> Surely it's far too early for symptoms?!
> 
> When do you think I should test?


----------



## Cutler101

Can someone look at my chart and tell me if thats normal to have a high spike on 4DPO at 97.80 and then a big dip on 5DPO at 97.31 ?? this is really my first month charting so idk what anything means .


----------



## CarlyP

Cutler101 said:


> How many DPO are you ??
> 
> 
> CarlyP said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies mind if I cut in?
> 
> We Dtd 5 days ago, and last night, unsure whether I was ovulating or not, we're kind of ntnp, 5 days ago I had really creamy cm, up until 2 days ago, so I guess that could be ovulation?!
> 
> The past 4 days I have had a mild dull headache, I started with cramps today, and feeling quite nauseous, but feel like its hunger related, I can't stop eating!! But I have a bad cough at the minute and when I cough I get a sick taste in my throat
> The past 2 days I have had sudden bouts of energy, which is not like me lol! But I feel quite lethargic today
> 
> 
> Surely it's far too early for symptoms?!
> 
> When do you think I should test?Click to expand...

I don't know, I'm not charting, temping nothing. We Dtd 5 days ago then again last night :shrug:

But I did have ewcm before Dtd and after for a few days.


----------



## Cutler101

You could be 5DPO like me . ovulated on the 6th which was 5 days ago putting me at 5DPO today .


CarlyP said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> How many DPO are you ??
> 
> 
> CarlyP said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies mind if I cut in?
> 
> We Dtd 5 days ago, and last night, unsure whether I was ovulating or not, we're kind of ntnp, 5 days ago I had really creamy cm, up until 2 days ago, so I guess that could be ovulation?!
> 
> The past 4 days I have had a mild dull headache, I started with cramps today, and feeling quite nauseous, but feel like its hunger related, I can't stop eating!! But I have a bad cough at the minute and when I cough I get a sick taste in my throat
> The past 2 days I have had sudden bouts of energy, which is not like me lol! But I feel quite lethargic today
> 
> 
> Surely it's far too early for symptoms?!
> 
> When do you think I should test?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, I'm not charting, temping nothing. We Dtd 5 days ago then again last night :shrug:
> 
> But I did have ewcm before Dtd and after for a few days.Click to expand...


----------



## CarlyP

Cutler101 said:


> You could be 5DPO like me . ovulated on the 6th which was 5 days ago putting me at 5DPO today .
> 
> 
> CarlyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> How many DPO are you ??
> 
> 
> CarlyP said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies mind if I cut in?
> 
> We Dtd 5 days ago, and last night, unsure whether I was ovulating or not, we're kind of ntnp, 5 days ago I had really creamy cm, up until 2 days ago, so I guess that could be ovulation?!
> 
> The past 4 days I have had a mild dull headache, I started with cramps today, and feeling quite nauseous, but feel like its hunger related, I can't stop eating!! But I have a bad cough at the minute and when I cough I get a sick taste in my throat
> The past 2 days I have had sudden bouts of energy, which is not like me lol! But I feel quite lethargic today
> 
> 
> Surely it's far too early for symptoms?!
> 
> When do you think I should test?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, I'm not charting, temping nothing. We Dtd 5 days ago then again last night :shrug:
> 
> But I did have ewcm before Dtd and after for a few days.Click to expand...Click to expand...

Do you have any symptoms? When are you testing?


----------



## Cutler101

as for ovulation i had the bad cramping and a positive ovulation test and the temp dip . but for pregnancy signs yesterday i had a temp spike to 97.80 , had a mild/dull headache , lower back cramping . today i had a huge temp dip to 97.31 and increase in cervical fluid . are you having any signs ?? 


CarlyP said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> You could be 5DPO like me . ovulated on the 6th which was 5 days ago putting me at 5DPO today .
> 
> 
> CarlyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> How many DPO are you ??
> 
> 
> CarlyP said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies mind if I cut in?
> 
> We Dtd 5 days ago, and last night, unsure whether I was ovulating or not, we're kind of ntnp, 5 days ago I had really creamy cm, up until 2 days ago, so I guess that could be ovulation?!
> 
> The past 4 days I have had a mild dull headache, I started with cramps today, and feeling quite nauseous, but feel like its hunger related, I can't stop eating!! But I have a bad cough at the minute and when I cough I get a sick taste in my throat
> The past 2 days I have had sudden bouts of energy, which is not like me lol! But I feel quite lethargic today
> 
> 
> Surely it's far too early for symptoms?!
> 
> When do you think I should test?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, I'm not charting, temping nothing. We Dtd 5 days ago then again last night :shrug:
> 
> But I did have ewcm before Dtd and after for a few days.Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have any symptoms? When are you testing?Click to expand...


----------



## Loubyroo

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I have my :bfp:

I am so happy I could burst!!

https://i734.photobucket.com/albums/ww349/rockess01/image.jpg

I am so sorry for those of you who has been visited by :witch: and GL & FX for those of you still waiting to test :dust:


----------



## oedipamass

Congratulations!


----------



## Cutler101

Loubyroo : congrats :happydance:


----------



## benjwool

I'm out, ladies :witch:

Congrats to all of you who got your :bfp: I hope you have a happy and healthy nine months. Best of luck to all the other testers and to the ones who will try again for 2013! 

:hugs:


----------



## gabbygabz

Congrats to today's new BFPs!! :happydance:


----------



## CarlyP

Cutler: I am having all kinds of symptoms, mild dull headache, cramps, heart palpitations, feeling nauseous, sudden bursts of energy but now I feel tired, lower back pain just started within the last 30 minutes, I feel quite warm but don't own a thermometer how is that a sign of pregnancy?

Congrats to all the bfps!!!


----------



## kassiaethne

Had the most vivid dream about having gone back to school, and i had to run a marathon for a charity uphill for dogs...and if i didnt they would take back all the money and the dogs wouldnt be helped....so i did....totally should count as todays exorcize.....was hard ass work


----------



## HWPG

kassi - haha. that gave me a good chuckle. i would count it.


----------



## kassiaethne

Yay, darn still bfn, lol cant stop having fun testing earily


----------



## Special_K

Hello Everyone! 

I'm still waiting to ovulate :wacko: but I had quite a big dip in my temp today. does anyone know what that means? This month is my first month temping and I don't really know very much about it other than you're supposed to temp at the same time each morning before you do anything :wacko: Thanks :hugs:


----------



## chimmi

How long before ov does EWCM usually show?


----------



## CaT1285

A dip could mean you are ovulating, so you might see a temp rise tomorrow. It's hard to tell with temps, since one day's temp could just be a fluke. The main thing is to look for an overall pattern (higher after O). It seems like you must be ovulating soon with all those "high" readings on CBFM, though. Good luck!


----------



## HWPG

chimmi said:


> How long before ov does EWCM usually show?

i have noticed both of these: ewcm 3-4 days before Ov, and ewcm day of Ov. It's really not a good indicator of *when* you will ov, just that your body is getting ready to. sorry.... :/


----------



## mwaah

AF got me bang on time!! but can still fit testing in 2012 again!! Af due 31st December

Congrats to all the BFP's and goodluck to all those still to test and finally big hugs to those who got a visit from the witch, good luck for next cycle xxx


----------



## StarlitHome

blaaaah...
CD 27. 
7 dpo.
I want to POAS but I know I shouldn't yet!!!


----------



## benjwool

Congrats to the new :bfp: !!!!

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. 

:dust:


----------



## HWPG

StarlitHome said:


> blaaaah...
> CD 27.
> 7 dpo.
> I want to POAS but I know I shouldn't yet!!!

lucky duck! i am also cd27.... but haven't ov'd yet! i will poas for you tonight.... opk though... not the same thing... :) 1 more day and you will poas also!


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:


:bfp:SIMNO1 and LOUBYROO :bfp: CONGRATS!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!!



:test: * KEL21 and LUCINDA7981 *:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​

:book: Still waiting on news from *AMCOLECCHI, CHARLIE00134, PETZY, CL11, JENHOPE2583, LINDSEY923, KATIE617, LADYINWAIT, MIRANDAH, GIGGLES85, NAVYWAG, RAIN31, and MRS.TTCBBY1 *

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


*TEKKITTEN* so happy to hear your determination, and that you added 2 days to your LP, that is important and I am sure that your BFP is a cycle away! GL:dust:


*RAIN31* there is more about temping at the bottom of this post. However, click on my chart in my siggy and you can look at all types of symptoms as well as compare your own to mine... GL :dust:


*CARLYP* It is truly tooooooo hard to tell by your details so I say start testing on the 16th Hun!:dust:


*CUTLER101* I have the same advice I gave to RAIN above, look to bottom of post for charting info and click on mine to compare yours too. Everyone is different but FF is good to save all info and I have been charting for years and I think they are all there.GL :dust:


*CHIMMI* Everyone is different Hun, I for one have probably had EWCM only 6-7 times in 12months. It is hard to tell, it is definitely not something they recommend using alone to determine OV.... GL :dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *TOWER6, TEKKITEN, MRS.2010, BeNJWOOL, and MWAAH* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! January will be up in a couple of weeks!


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:


Please look at *page 38* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## kassiaethne

when you all say creamy CM what exactly do you mean? cuz I have CM but it is like clean, clear, and slick and its been that way for the last 4 days....very much like I'm all moist and wet down south all day


----------



## kel21

Sounds like ewcm kassi!


----------



## kassiaethne

is that common after ovulation?


----------



## Lucinda7981

BFN for me at 14dpiui; waiting for AF!


----------



## HWPG

kassi, do you use FF? they have 5 levels: dry, sticky, creamy, watery, eggwhite. (warning: graphic nature ahead!) i think of creamy as lotiony - so it could be clear or white, but it's thin and smooth, with not a lot of weight to it. eggwhite will def be stretchy, with some texture and elasticity. i bet you are having 'watery', which is right between those two - so more clear than not, a little stretch, slick. common? who's to say - it seems we have seen it all, so it's not UNcommon!


----------



## OregonMom

Add me to 12/19/12!! :flower:


----------



## Bambola

Lucinda7981 said:


> BFN for me at 14dpiui; waiting for AF!

Sorry Luninda :( you will get your BFP in January :hugs:


----------



## RELmom2011

Add me to the 12/16 testers please! AF is due 12/15....so if she doesn't show Saturday I will be testing Sunday! I'm a regular 28 day cycle girl like clock work! This month I used Famera 5mg days 5-9 and didn't use an hcg trigger shot this month as my doc wanted me to try a cycle without it! I had lots of ewcm on cycle day 12 very stretchy and follicle was 22mn by 23mm by best yet andovulated on cycle day 14 with lots of painful ovarian aches and pains and hurt to walk with lots of pressure! Hubby and I BD on days 10, 12, 13, 14, 15! Praying for a bfp this month as we all are! If not I'm headed for ivf next month! I've been stillhaving ewcm since ovulation its wet and white not sticky and in my uunder ware! My Bb are sore when I grab them and I've had heartburn and some nausea and back ache and stuffy nose at night time! Baby dust to you all & good luck with a bfp!


----------



## CastawayBride

rain31 said:


> hi
> just to update my status
> 
> I Ovulated on 26th Nov. followed by lots of CM for almost 7 days.
> 
> my cycles r regular , I get AF on 14th DPO ( 99 % of time, or 1 or 2 days late which is a rare )( in this case the date wll be 10th dec )
> 
> I felt my af wud start any moment on 6th Dec with mild cramping . Late evening I felt a acute pain near my bikini line which lasted for few sec. Nxt day mrning I found spots/ strains on my undi !!
> 
> I tested with a 25 mu/l on 9th but got BFN .:cry:
> 
> I have had a feeling as if AF will come any moment followed my mild cramps. :cry:
> 
> Today in 11th Dec, AF has not come, though I have AF like feeling .:nope: I dnt know whether to test or not !! :nope: dnt know if I have chance this month or not.:nope:
> any of u had gone thru something like mine or has any idea pls help.

That is me right now, I could have swore AF was going to start all day. I had brown/pink spotting and now nothing. Cramps earlier today, now nothing. My AF is due Thursday so fingers crossed she doesn't show and a BFP shows up!!



simno1 said:


> Good Morning ladies,
> 
> My AF is due tomorrow but all day yesterday i felt awful, sore boobs, felt really tired and I didn't want tto drink any champange at my works champange breakfast yesterday morning - everyone kept asking me if I was pregnant because it wasn't like me to turn down free alcohol - I put it down to still feeling hungover at the weekend as I was out celebtrating my 30th birthday!
> 
> One of the girls I work with annouced she was pregnant yesterday and I kept thinking I wonder if I am. On the way home I popped into Boots and bought a double pack of first response, I tested last night and there it was my pink line telling me I'm pregnant - it was very faint so when my husband came home I showed him and he said "there's no way you can be pregnant we only did it a couple of times, maybe the test if broken so use the other one tomorrow morning"! I couldn't sleep at all last night and woke up at 4.50am and tested - I left it on the side of the toilet and went back to bed because I was positive it would come up negative! When I woke this morning there it was a very dark pink line telling me I'm *PREGNANT*
> 
> I'm in absoulte shock because I could have sworn it wouldn't happen in our first month and I drank at the weekend - I didn't get drunk but I did have more than enough.
> 
> Anyway I'm going to sit at my desk in shock for the rest of the day - I'm going to buy another two tests today but different brands just to make sure.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else testing this month.
> 
> X

Congrats!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:



Loubyroo said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I have my :bfp:
> 
> I am so happy I could burst!!
> 
> https://i734.photobucket.com/albums/ww349/rockess01/image.jpg
> 
> I am so sorry for those of you who has been visited by :witch: and GL & FX for those of you still waiting to test :dust:

Congrats to you!!! :cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance:


----------



## elina

Congratulations to BFPs!!!
I am new in this thread and would be testing on 19th Dec.


----------



## PiperDilly

I am ovulating late this month. Can you please switch my test date to CHRISTMAS!!! I will be writing to Santa for a BFP this year. :D


----------



## RELmom2011

Woohoo congrats on your bfp!!!! Merry Christmas to you and your family....that's the best gift ever! I hope to join you this month!


----------



## Fezzie

Loro-what's going on with your chart? I thought you had ovulated a few days ago, but I only see your November calendar. Now how am I going to stalk you? :)


----------



## lorojovanos

LOL, I thought i had ovulated too but it seems that my two high temps had to have been related to my head cold. It's the only explaination I guess. 
My temps the last 2 days are still hovering on pre o temps so it is what it is...EWCM though a bit today so im hoping to BD tonight, it's been 4 days so my chances are slipping away...


----------



## Special_K

I've been using the CBFM and have had highs for the past 5 or so days (including today). My hubby and I BD'd every other day since my highs started. We BD'd today and I just took an OPK and got 2 very distinct lines so I should ovulated within the next day or two....so my question is, should we BD tomorrow too or would it be pointless? I've heard somewhere that you should not BD every day while TTC because sperm need a day to recover...or something of that sort. Sorry if it's a dumb question :wacko: but I'm still pretty new to this stuff :happydance:


----------



## CastawayBride

Special_K said:


> I've been using the CBFM and have had highs for the past 5 or so days (including today). My hubby and I BD'd every other day since my highs started. We BD'd today and I just took an OPK and got 2 very distinct lines so I should ovulated within the next day or two....so my question is, should we BD tomorrow too or would it be pointless? I've heard somewhere that you should not BD every day while TTC because sperm need a day to recover...or something of that sort. Sorry if it's a dumb question :wacko: but I'm still pretty new to this stuff :happydance:

I use the CBFM as well and we do every other high and each peak when that registers...good luck!


----------



## turtlemomma

Congrats to BFP's! Wishing you hh 9mos! :happydance:

I've been messing with ff. Last night I tweaked some of my temps because I took them REALLY late- (Like 5 hours later than normal!) My temps look much better now and much closer to last month... This morning FF put my crosshairs back in. I REALLY hope we didnt bd too late! DH was out of town that week and it was the only chance we got! ](*,) 

AND! interesting... If I did get a BFP, My due date would be DH's birthday.


----------



## lorojovanos

When did you get to BD Turtle?


----------



## turtlemomma

lorojovanos said:


> When did you get to BD Turtle?

I was hoping I would get to BD when DH came home from his trip on Thursday- but he was super exhausted Thursday, then Friday he wasn't home because his band had a concert- SO... We BD early Saturday morning after he got home from partying. :) Not really the best I could hope for, but It'll have to do for this month. I'm not hopeful though...

Honestly, its been such a strange month. I've never had such a hard time of pinpointing O before! Even before clomid when my cycles were as long as 50 days, I always knew for sure. Then this month I had 3 days of really strong positive OPK's... If ff is right with my crosshairs, then I need to trust the first OPK.


----------



## Tower6

Ok so I will be done by thursday with the witch- and my cycle is 28 days on the dot but I think I remember in my
Past pregnancies that I ovulate within the week that I am off AF- which is uncommon, given that I've never tried I'm Going to temp this month and OPK just to confirm but when do I start temping? And what degrees are normal . High and a that good stuff. I'm so new to this that no details could be too many I will soak up anything you ladies can share. And I will O during December but I think I test in 2013... I guess I'm just hoping one of u will stalk my journey and help me know when to BD and all that good stuff this month! I would GREATLY appreciate it!!


----------



## Loubyroo

Hey bud! Wish I could help but know nothing about charting however there are many, many knowledgable ladies on here who will more than happily help you ever step of the way.

Your in my thoughts and I will have my FX for you! :dust: Good luck x


----------



## hiri786

:witch: got me :-( early


----------



## CaT1285

Tower - I would start temping now, if you have AF now. That way, you will have enough pre-O temps to hopefully see your O date clearly. If you go to the fertility friend website, you can read all kinds of stuff there about how temping works. It was very helpful for me. You can keep your chart on that website, and it will pinpoint your O date for you. You need at least 6 pre-O and 3 post-O temps to get the crosshairs. Usually you'll see a shift in your temp after you O. I don't remember what the average shift is, but mine was about 0.4 degrees F. As for normal temps pre-O and post-O, I don't think there's any normal range.

Keep in mind that temping won't be able to tell you when to BD, so it's good that you're using OPKs too. Cervical mucus is also a good way to determine your fertile days. I read somewhere that regardless of what days you BD relative to O date, if you BD on the days you have fertile CM, you're more likely to get preg. I used OPKs my first two cycles TTC, but decided to just go on CM this last time, and voila! I also started drinking more water, which improved my CM a lot.


----------



## alleysm

AF for me! Onto the next cycle!


----------



## Mrs. 2010

My cycles are 28 days and I have to temp right away. I ovulate between CD9 to CD14. I'm with Cat on that if I don't temp right after AF my chart is off. Good luck!!


----------



## HWPG

Tower, there are no 'normal' temps, you,re just looking for a pattern of lower before ov, and higher after ov. Check out my charts to see what I mean. And I agree with Cat: I would start temping now, so if you ov on the earlier side, you'll have some low temps recorded. GL! Ask any questions you have!


----------



## mrs.ttcbby1

Got my :BFP: :happydance:

https://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p16/ashleyglambert/IMG_1722.jpg


----------



## HWPG

Omg mrs! Congrats! That is a very clear BFP! Nice!


----------



## RELmom2011

Congrats to you on your bfp...woohoo Merry Christmas it will be for you and your family!


----------



## Cristeena

Congrats to the BFPs and So Sorry to those that the witch visited.

AFM, woke up this morning feeling very AF like, and that is normal for me a week before she comes, feeling pretty deflated since we BD about a million times around O :(


----------



## lizlovelust

I know for a fact I oed on cd18 cause the following day and every day since my breasts are killing me, dry cm now, and super sore nips. but why no crosshairs on ff? shouls I override?


----------



## HWPG

liz, try adding one more day with an elevated temp (just for experiment) and see if crosshairs come up. maybe because you have a temp missing, it's waiting one extra day. also, did you do any opks?


----------



## lizlovelust

hwpg, we were ntnp, taking it easy cause I dont normally o on my own, then all of a sudden I did!


----------



## lizlovelust

I added another high temo day, still no crosshairs... hmm...


----------



## HWPG

hm, not sure. i wonder if the settings on FF have it use a pos opk first, then cm, then temp (or something like that). all that matters is YOU know your body! hi-five yourself for ovulating!


----------



## CaT1285

FF is probably wondering if you O'd CD 17, 18, or 19. Based on the temps you entered, it could be any of those days. CD18 could be a high temp, but it's missing, plus there are only 5 temps before that and FF needs 6 - that would make O day CD17. CD 19 is high, but only 5 temps before it - that would make O day CD18. CD20 and on are high with 6 temps before - making O day CD19 - but FF is probably wondering about the 2 days prior.

Just a thought, since they don't disclose how their software works exactly.


----------



## HWPG

CaT, that is brilliant!


----------



## lizlovelust

so should I override it?


----------



## CaT1285

I would override it, if you're confident you O'd. You could only be off by a day in either direction anyway. Good luck in your TWW!


----------



## chimmi

What does a cross hair show? that your temps indicate you ovulated?


----------



## 3athena3

SPecial_K- As long as your DH doesn't have any issues with sperm count etc then BD'ing everyday shouldn't be a problem. The count might be slightly less than if you dtd every other day but not enough to hurt your chances ttc.

AFM- This month has been very strange. I have ways had consistent O and post O symptoms so have always been sure of the day but this month is all wonky. My usual pre AF symptoms are sore boobs and achey lower back one week prior but this month I have had both since AF left. Ewcm was not as abundant as usual but am hoping it'd because I haven't been drinking as much as usual. Also didn't have significant O pain like usual. 

Worried this might end up being an anovulatory cycle. Has anyone else ever had pre AF symptoms all month instead of just post O? 

Also congrats to all the BFP's! H &H 9 months!
Sorry to all those AF got. Good luck next cycle!


----------



## CaT1285

chimmi said:


> What does a cross hair show? that your temps indicate you ovulated?

FF analyzes your signs - temps, but also OPKs, cervical mucus, etc - and gives you crosshairs that indicate the day you likely ovulated.


----------



## lizlovelust

cat, thanks, im 100% sure I oed, which is awesome I oed on my own as I normally dont, when I do its normally around day 30. I know I oed cause my nips and breasts kill and my cm dried up! do I have a chance is we bded three days before o?


----------



## CaT1285

Definitely, liz! I read somewhere that the best days to BD are ranked as:

1. 1-2 days before O
2. 3-4 days before O
3. day of O
4. 5 days before O

Before I read that, I didn't realize that day of O would be so far down on the list. I thought it was the best day to BD! But I also didn't know that sperm needed an average of 10 hours to undergo capacitation. My OH also insisted that he wanted to BD while I was O-ing so the sperm would be "fresh", haha. This cycle, I sent him that article, and we BD'd 2, 3, and 4 days before O, and eggo preggo! I should try to find that article again...


----------



## lizlovelust

oh thats wonderful news! yay!


----------



## MrsMM24

As promised...... to help ease the stress.

You *MUST* keep in mind that this is based on a 28-30 day cycle. So if you _*know*_ that yours is shorter or longer, you have to tweak the numbers or days a little.... GL Ladies

*December!!!*


https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi girls, so looking at my chart, those two sky rocketed temps, that i did discard, must have been from the headcold. It's the only explaination, also those two days are the only 2 days my CM wasn't EWCM or Watery. Thinking that goes hand in hand
So, I really don't know where I stand cycle wise, other then I have lots of CM today. It is stretchy like EWCM, but mostly lotiony with lots of clear stretchy bits in it. Thinking I'll try and BD again tonight, just in case. 
On another note, I'm pretty darn excited for my apt tomorrow, and crazy nervous...


----------



## 3athena3

Loro- good luck at your appointment tomorrow! Hopefully you will get all the answers you need for your BFP!


----------



## Cestamy83

BFN at 9 dpo :nope:

I'm buying a boat load of the super early sensitive tests tonight :-O


----------



## gabbygabz

Thanks MrsMM24, I love that graphic and it's been keeping me in (relative) check ... 

Has anyone experience any of the following "strange for me" things I'm going through now at 7dpo?

yellowish/tan discharge in underwear, creamy CM on internal check
flat-ish post-O temps

Thanks!


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:


:bfp:MRSTTCBBY1:bfp: CONGRATS!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!!



:test: * BRIANA0990 *:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​

:book: Still waiting on news from *CHARLIE00134, PETZY, CL11, JENHOPE2583, KATIE617, LADYINWAIT, GIGGLES85, RAIN31, KEL21 and LUCINDA7981*

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


*SPECIAL_K* I used the CBFM for two pregnancies. BD on some of th high days as well. Some women don't release enough of the hormone for the stick sensitivity is all. When the PEAK days hits, BD as much as you can. Remember, that 2-OV, 1-OV, OV, and OV-1 are the ideal days to BD for best chances. GL :dust:


*TOWER6* there is more about temping at the bottom of this post. You should start your chart when AF starts, you can wait if you like to temp on the chart for the last day of AF, but charting is more than the temp so it takes consideration of things during and after AF as well. Remember, that charting it only accurate if you can give as many details, no one thing alone, besides a doc's U/S can say you OVd, you need a combo of the things that the chart asks. GL:dust:


*LOROJOVANOS* GL tomorrow at your appt, I am soooo sure that you will get some awesome info and have a new found determiniation for TTC. I know when I did mine years ago that I did. I still use the FS to this day and often send others there that have any questions. :dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* My guess would be that since you are using Clomid (which you can indicate on your chart) and your missing temp paired with the past cycles, FF is hesitant to give CHs. I haven't used override except when the doc was able to confirm the OV. I undertand all the symptoms that you have you believe that you OVd but the truth is that those happen at hormone release (progesterone and estrogen to be exact) and that happens for ever woman near, on, and after OV so it doesn't mean it was a sure OV. Since you introduced clomid, your cycle may be regulating and helping your hormones along. Override where you see fit, I hope that you caught the eggy! :dust:


*CHIMMI* The crosshairs indicate a pattern that FF can identify as possible OV. It shows where there was enough of a break in the current erratic or stable pattern for OV. If you join FF you can get all the charting courses and get in tune with it all. I have been charting for years... GL :dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *HIRI786 and ALLLEYSM * I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! January will be up in next week!!


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:


Please look at *page 73 * once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## musicforever

hello! i'm new with the 2ww! i'm really nervous:( i should be around 7dpo right now. af is due on the 18th. and i keep getting warm, dull aches in my lower abdomen. not something normal for me.. so i hope that means something. i have loads of other symptoms too but i'm not sure if they're in my head! :cry:


----------



## erindolphin

So today marks 1 week and 1 day since my first positive hpt. I had blood work ran over a week ago and it was low (5) but they said it doesn't rule out a pregnancy it could just mean I am really early. Monday I had more blood taken but I won't get those results until tomorrow The doctor said I would have them by today but I guess no nurses or doctors are in the office today so I have to wait until tomorrow. 

Every little ache or mild cramping as me paranoid and I know I have to just relax. I am just scared to lose this one too. I am sick of being so scared. I have all the symptoms (sore boobs (stairs have become my enemy), Tired (all day), Peeing (all day/night), constipated (tmi)). 

I just want to know if I should be happy or just prepare for another baby in heaven and start figuring out my next step. blah

ok end rant. Thank you ladies for taking time to listen (well read) while I complain.


----------



## CaT1285

Good luck with your results, Erin! I hope everything is perfectly normal.


----------



## CarlyP

I am 6 days past Dtd and my symptoms are crazy!! 

Today I feel so tired and moody! I have niggling cramps, also feels like a tiny stitch in my uterus, I've had headache all day, I'm still so so hungry, but feel really nauseous today I'm scared to cough in case I'm sick :( my bbs feel sore but not sure whether I'm making them sore prodding them to see if their sore iykwim? I feel really hot and dizzy, also tmi but have not had a solid poo for 3 days!!


----------



## kassiaethne

gr bfn again this morning lol the closer to the end of the month the more I get a little discouraged...yesterday though I took a nap for 5 hours, then was still able to go to sleep normally anyways and slept till 12:30 pm...hopefully a good sign


----------



## Cutler101

Same here i had really back twinges pain in my right sign ovary and ive never had that happen before . im 6dpo and im hoping thats a good sign for me :)


musicforever said:


> hello! i'm new with the 2ww! i'm really nervous:( i should be around 7dpo right now. af is due on the 18th. and i keep getting warm, dull aches in my lower abdomen. not something normal for me.. so i hope that means something. i have loads of other symptoms too but i'm not sure if they're in my head! :cry:


----------



## StarlitHome

CD 28, 8 dpo - still creamy white CM and no real other symptoms except the slightest hint of a headache. Not testing till AF is truly late and I'm enough dpo to trust the result...


----------



## 3athena3

If this isn't an anovulatory cycle I believe I O'd earlier than expected.

Can I please change my testing date to 12/24. Sorry to be a pain and thank you.


----------



## DaTucker

So this is a total newb question, but how early is too early to experience frequent urination? I'm 6dpo and have been to the restroom at least once every 1 1/2 to 2 hours, and yet all I have had the chance to drink today is one coke. I've researched it, but I want personal accounts! Bc I've never had a BFP so am unsure about things like these!

I'm also hoping it's not a bladder infection, but so far I feel normal so I'm wanting to rule it out!


----------



## DBZ34

DaTucker said:


> So this is a total newb question, but how early is too early to experience frequent urination? I'm 6dpo and have been to the restroom at least once every 1 1/2 to 2 hours, and yet all I have had the chance to drink today is one coke. I've researched it, but I want personal accounts! Bc I've never had a BFP so am unsure about things like these!
> 
> I'm also hoping it's not a bladder infection, but so far I feel normal so I'm wanting to rule it out!

You can have early frequent urination, but it's more likely to be caused by the rising progesterone levels in your body due to ovulation and not pregnancy. 

But after 6DPO (which is around when the egg leaves the fallopian tubes and may begin to implant), you may start to have more symptoms that could be associated with pg, because the HCG should be increasing.

So I would say, at this point, it's probably too early to be caused by pg, but, I think it could be a good sign. Good luck! :)

P.S. Drink more water. If you are growing a bean, you need to be good and hydrated.


----------



## DaTucker

I know, I'm ashamed I didn't drink more lol! It was crazy busy at work though and was unable to. :(

I actually did assume it is too early, but I wanted it confirmed by people who know for sure. Thank you!!


----------



## nico82

Can I please be added to the list. I am due to test on December 24 :)
Currently 2DPO, its lovely reading all the comments on here. Wishing everyone all the best baby luck.


----------



## lizlovelust

MrsMM I'm NOT using anything this cycle, this cycle I'm NTNP, no clomid or OPKs nothing, just temping and BDing when we want to. I just got lucky this cycle and I Oed all on my own and early!


----------



## elina

hello girls!!! i am around 11dpo today and having some lotion type mucus down there. have any of u experience this? i m wondering what this could mean!!!


----------



## rain31

I m 4 days late with BFN :growlmad:( tested with HPT 25 miu ) ! Whatever AF signs were there have all gone . :shrug: What happend to my regular AF cycle ?:wacko: Why is it playing hide nd seek with me ??:dohh:

If AF has to start it shud start , I can have a peaceful mind knowing that I have to gear up for the nxt month ! :coffee:


----------



## DestinyAwaits

Just wanted to give update. I think im out..im 14 dpo today..and still no AF but I tested this morning and got BFN. My temp is still above coverline 98.7 and AF should have arrived Tues..I have 32CD cycle. So I will continueto test everyday until AF arrives.


----------



## DestinyAwaits

Elina that is normal..your CM changes throughout your cycle. Ive heard after ovulation it turns creamy/lotion like. Im praying for your BFP.


----------



## CarlyP

My cm was creamy white for a couple of days but now is dry?! Does it need to be creamy white all the time to indicate pregnancy? 

I know I've already had 2 but never planned like this lol they were just ntnp.


----------



## elina

yea..for me also it started reducing...let's see


----------



## Lindss

erindolphin said:


> So today marks 1 week and 1 day since my first positive hpt. I had blood work ran over a week ago and it was low (5) but they said it doesn't rule out a pregnancy it could just mean I am really early. Monday I had more blood taken but I won't get those results until tomorrow The doctor said I would have them by today but I guess no nurses or doctors are in the office today so I have to wait until tomorrow.
> 
> Every little ache or mild cramping as me paranoid and I know I have to just relax. I am just scared to lose this one too. I am sick of being so scared. I have all the symptoms (sore boobs (stairs have become my enemy), Tired (all day), Peeing (all day/night), constipated (tmi)).
> 
> I just want to know if I should be happy or just prepare for another baby in heaven and start figuring out my next step. blah
> 
> ok end rant. Thank you ladies for taking time to listen (well read) while I complain.

Good luck hun! Keep us posted:hugs:


----------



## Lindss

loro goodluck at your appt today!!! Let us know how it goes!!
AFM I have been stalking for the past two wks, as I was waiting to O. But O'd yesterday, so here's hoping this is mnth, after 7!!
Never thought I would be glad to be back in ttw, but this side of the cycle is way better than simply waiting to O.
Also, my first niece was born two days ago. I am so happy for my brother, but was so jelous being there with them at the hospital. He kept saying, your next hurry up!, and I kinda wanted to punch him. Yes I know, that makes me a truly terrible person


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi there! Great thread! Can you pop me down for 16 DEC? Thanks so much and good luck to everyone.... I hope we all get a BFP for Christmas - it would be the best gift in the world!


----------



## lizlovelust

I still can't believe I Oed on my own with NO clomid or anything! I think not using OPKs helped my stress level go back down. I Oed earlier than I normally do on my own too! I can't believe it! haha. My temp also went up .1 today, so that's good! :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Loro, it's funny we always end up having the same test dates! Maybe this cycle it'll be lucky for us cause it's on Christmas Eve!


----------



## Kat S

Hi! Can you put me down for December 28th? Thank you!


----------



## echo

Good luck Loro! Hope you update us when you get home from your appt!


----------



## echo

I have 4 days to ovulate and still have a December testing date. :coffee: 

Come on body. Do what your made for.


----------



## lizlovelust

I think ill find a diff thread, I never feel welcomed here, I eiter get yelled at or ignored in here...


----------



## CaT1285

Oh no, liz! Sorry to see you go. I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## CarlyP

I've never noticed that are you sure it's this thread? Xxx


----------



## lizlovelust

carly, im in every mrsmm thread and this happens to me everytime. I dont belong to any other threads :(


----------



## CarlyP

Aw sorry you feel like that I sometimes feel my posts get ignored but then I think there are that many ladies in my situation all posting at the same time they often get missed. 

Xxx


----------



## lizlovelust

:( I just feel really down about it


----------



## CaT1285

Sometimes people try to give advice with all good intentions and it comes off as sounding harsh. 

Just looking at your chart, your temps definitely show that you O'd! There's just 3 possible days it could have happened. And you know your body better than anyone, so I don't see any problem with choosing one of the three yourself. Even if you're wrong, you can't be too far off. Don't listen to the critics, liz! haha... 

and as for ignoring.. speaking for myself, there are just so many comments and questions on big threads like this, I hardly have time to read them all, so I only respond to things if I feel like I have some special insight or experience.


----------



## HWPG

oh liz, sorry you feel like that - i literally was writing this when you posted! i was going to say that your chart looks really nice, and you temp shift def indicates that you Ov'd! yay for your body!


----------



## HWPG

afm, 4 positive opks yesterday (hey, i wanted to be sure), but no temp rise this morning. another nice hot pos opk, so i'm thinking today??? (hoping!!!). but... need to get OH to commit to one more night of DTD, to increase our chances... how to do this, though, is the actual question.


----------



## lizlovelust

thanks ladies, and hwpg jump him! lol


----------



## CaT1285

I found the article I mentioned yesterday about the best time to BD:

https://www.justmommies.com/getting-pregnant/boost-your-chances-getting-pregnant/best-time-to-get-pregnant


----------



## HWPG

he is currently recovering from a broken ankle, so jumping him may not work ;) i did try though... i wonder if accidentally tripping his crutch into our bed would work...


----------



## Loubyroo

HWPG said:


> he is currently recovering from a broken ankle, so jumping him may not work ;) i did try though... i wonder if accidentally tripping his crutch into our bed would work...

He doesn't need to use his ankle :wink:


----------



## CarlyP

I am going to asda tonight to stock up on some cheap hpt, think I'm going to start using them on either Sunday or Monday! God why is it so nerve wreaking!! 

We have gone from been exclusively on BC, to NTNP to officially TTC in just over a week.


----------



## HWPG

thank you loubyroo! that is what i said to him! 
can i get a little mind-consolation? after reading Cats article (thank you for that link!), even if we dont get to it tonight but i do Ov, we did 1-O and 2-O with good ewcm... so i ahve a chance, yes? 'cause it's always nice to see FF say "high" instead of "good".... actually, i'm just gonna make him. for peace of mind. stupid ttc..... making me all anxious...


----------



## Mrs. 2010

That link helped me out a lot!! Now I now exactly when to schedule BD time!! Thank you Cat!! Apparently I've been going about this all wrong!! Here's to a new year BFP!!


----------



## Special_K

Hi!

Can you put me down to test on the 26th please. I think I ovulated yesterday, but I'm not 100% sure. I'm charting my temps on another site and it listed yesterday (Dec 12) as my possible ovulation day, not to mention I had a positive OPK on the 11th. I'm also using CBFM for the first time this month and never got a peak yet and I don't think I'm going to. If I need to change my testing date I'll let you know, but I shouldn't need to =) Thanks and good luck to everyone testing this month!


----------



## lorojovanos

LIZ- Don't go anywhere hon. I'm glad you have ovulated! Especially on your own, unfortunately I won't be testing with you this month, I haven't o'd or am I close but I will cheer you on!

AFM- I'm back from my apt...see journal:)


----------



## Mrsmac02

Hi, 

Could you put me down for 19th please? 

Hoping the PMA and baby dust rubs off this cycle!! 

Xx


----------



## HWPG

great news Loro - i totally stalked your journal...


----------



## kel21

Well I'm out. Temp drop this am and spotting :( Should o about x-mas day though, so fingers crossed for my x-mas miracle!

Gl to all of you ladies still in the running, and congrats to those with bfp's!


----------



## Tower6

I need help ladies... I started on the 11 and I'm
Already done with AF... It's never longer than 4 days but this seems crazy. So should I start planning on looking for O and assume im in the about to try part I my cycle? Hmm


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:



:test: * CASTAWAYBRIDE, CESTAMY83, DESTINYAWAITS, MAYBEBUB, OEDIPAMASS *:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​

:book: Still waiting on news from *CHARLIE00134, PETZY, CL11, JENHOPE2583, KATIE617, LADYINWAIT, GIGGLES85, RAIN31, KEL21, LUCINDA7981, and BRIANA0990 *

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


*GABBYGABZ* sooo happy that graphic was helpful. It certainly helped me through years of TTC! GL :dust:


*ERINDOLPHIN* GL with your tests, I hope your numbers continue to rise Hun!:dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* That is Awesome that you OVd on your own. That has got to be a cycle destined for a BFP!:dust:
To address your ignored and yelled at comment... Very true, you have been on soooo many of my testing threads over the last year. However, I think the only one that I recall negativity was last month's and the Admin came in and deleted things, I didn't even see the comments. I have to second what CAT1285 stated and that is that the thread is sooo large at any given time, and comments UNINTENTIONALLY get overlooked. It pays to also say that some times people respond to similar questions that may have been presented before yours and assume I guess that you would read and see a good answer you could use as well. I would also say that we are all from different time zones, there are sooo many from the UK, Canada, USA, etc and we all get on here when we can. I have always tried to address as many ladies in my daily update to the thread as I can, but have learned from doing these for such a long time, not to comment on things that I was not familiar with, and that just may be the case where some of your questions are concerned. I cannot speak for everyone, but I know I have at one time or another address everyone in some manner. I know alot about your journey but that is because I have ran these threads for so long, others are just joining us and have to get familiar. I definitely wouldn't take it personally or feel the need to leave the thread, for as long as you have been around my threads, you know that I try my hardest to run a PMA thread that has friendliness and communication. I haven't noticed yelling or intentional ignoring in this thread and hope that I don't see it. The Admin will continue to do a good job of making sure of that as well, so I say stick around. However, you know what is best for you and if you feel you need to leave, I will understand, GL to you Hun, and :dust::dust: for this cycle and your TTC journey!:dust:


*LOROJOVANOS* I am going to head over to check out that journal!:dust:


*DESTINYAWAITS* I have a consistent 31-32day cycle, and have not gotten a pos on a HPT earlier than 15/16DPO, if you take glance at my chart, you will see it has mostly been 18DPO. GL :dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *ladies* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! January will be up in next week!!


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:


Please look at *page 73 * once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## StarlitHome

CD 29 - 9 dpo.
Watery CM.
No spotting or blood - internal check just has watery white/clear CM too.

Trying not to get my hopes up too much though.
I'll test around 13 dpo if AF still hasn't showed.


----------



## Cristeena

lizlovelust said:


> I think ill find a diff thread, I never feel welcomed here, I eiter get yelled at or ignored in here...

LIZ, honestly, I think you are being a bit too sensitive dear. My posts go unanswered or uncommented on all the time, its not a big deal at all, there are just so many posts in a big thread like this, that occasionally that happens, but for me, it just feels good to vent and share anyway. I felt badly for you last month when people were saying negative things about you on here, and I wanted you to stick around and feel free to express yourself, I didnt want you to get attacked like that. However, to be honest, right now, I kind of feel like you are starting some of the drama by making comments like above and making yourself a victim. What I am trying to say is, you need to look at this thread a bit differently, like we are all in this together for support, and not always expect complete attention/answers/comments all the time, its just not realistic. I thought it was a great idea of some of the girls to recommend you starting a journal, I think that would help you a lot. Sorry if this is harsh, I do not mean it to be at all ( I promise), but I am starting to get pushed away from this testing thread each month dealing with this negativity :/


----------



## HWPG

can someone clue me into what "PMA" means? i learned most of the other acronyms, but cant figure this one out.... i've come up with "perpetual mucus addict" and "purple manic aardvarks"..... no?


----------



## Cristeena

HWPG said:


> can someone clue me into what "PMA" means? i learned most of the other acronyms, but cant figure this one out.... i've come up with "perpetual mucus addict" and "purple manic aardvarks"..... no?

LOL Positive Mental Attitude :)


----------



## Lindss

CaT1285 said:


> Oh no, liz! Sorry to see you go. I hope you get your BFP!

me too!!! who yell's at you...besides that crazy lady last month??! Hope you done go liz


----------



## Lindss

lorojovanos said:


> LIZ- Don't go anywhere hon. I'm glad you have ovulated! Especially on your own, unfortunately I won't be testing with you this month, I haven't o'd or am I close but I will cheer you on!
> 
> AFM- I'm back from my apt...see journal:)

o no loro! Have never see nyour journal , but am going to stalk asap!! xx

And Liz, my posts get ignored too, there are so many ladie's here, dont take it personally. We are all here for you


----------



## HWPG

positive mental attitude. i like that! (i liked mine also, but not all good ideas can get used) ;)


----------



## kassiaethne

meh peed on another stick and bfn, the 20th needs to get here already lol. I never really expect one this earily but it would be nice


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks ladies! I think I just had a moment of random feeling down. I feel a lot better now! :) I'm also very gassy today, so much that it's annoying me! Lol


----------



## Cristeena

lizlovelust said:


> Thanks ladies! I think I just had a moment of random feeling down. I feel a lot better now! :) I'm also very gassy today, so much that it's annoying me! Lol

Glad you're feeling better Liz!! 
:hugs:


----------



## StarlitHome

Took a nap - no AF when I woke up.
Went for a walk - no AF,

REALLY trying not to get my hopes up too much but OMG could this be it? Usually AF shows up the morning I expect her - last month she showed up in the early afternoon (1pmish). 

:shrug:
I don't know - I'm not testing yet because I'm waiting till at least 11 dpo. BUT OMG... I would so love to surprise my husband with this news on our anniversary (the 23rd).


----------



## Cristeena

StarlitHome said:


> Took a nap - no AF when I woke up.
> Went for a walk - no AF,
> 
> REALLY trying not to get my hopes up too much but OMG could this be it? Usually AF shows up the morning I expect her - last month she showed up in the early afternoon (1pmish).
> 
> :shrug:
> I don't know - I'm not testing yet because I'm waiting till at least 11 dpo. BUT OMG... I would so love to surprise my husband with this news on our anniversary (the 23rd).

KMFX for you Starlit!

AFM, Feeling very AFish...counting myself out :/ I always get vaginal cramps a week before she's due Hubs asked tonight if we should get his sperm tested next week, he's seen me emotional lately about TTC and feels bad, lol... which month do people usually do that? Jan will only be cycle 5 for us. Is it standard practice to test the sperm before delving into my potential fertility issues in the future after we've been trying for a year? Thanks a lot ladies.


----------



## erindolphin

Number came back better then the doc expected. He wanted to see them above 200 and they were 482 :). Still nervous though. I will be crazy though until i know my peanut stays where he/she belongs


----------



## lorojovanos

CRISTEENA- I was put on Clomid without having Matt's S/A tested. I don't necessarily believe it was the right thing but that's what our first FS did. 
I would suggest though if you happen to get to 12 months of trying, ask the OB/GYN or your F/S or G/P, to have all of your bloods drawn, you have at least an U/S and your hubby tested. You do need to know what you guys are dealing with. I would hate for you to be in my position having been lead round and round for almost 3 years!


----------



## luna_19

Cristeena if he's willing I'd say do it, then at least you know there's nothing wrong. Many doctors recommend starting with an SA because it's really easy to do.

Starlit how long is your lp normally? Is today only 10 dpo?


----------



## Cristeena

Thank you so much Loro and Luna, I really appreciate your help, and I am so sorry that is has been such a long and rough journey for you two, I cannot even begin to imagine :/

ERIN, thats great news!!


----------



## echo

Yay Erindolphin! Hope those numbers keep going up!

Sorry you felt left out Liz. I have never neglected you all these cycles, as you should know. I'm not as active this cycle because I haven't ovulated and don't feel like stressing. So I have been staying in the journals primarily. Glad you o'd, definitely looks that way by your temps.

:af: 

Wishing all you December testers lots of :dust:


----------



## luna_19

Cristeena said:


> Thank you so much Loro and Luna, I really appreciate your help, and I am so sorry that is has been such a long and rough journey for you two, I cannot even begin to imagine :/
> 
> ERIN, thats great news!!

TRust me I couldn't imagine at the start either. It doesn't help that there's apparently nothing wrong with either of us :(

Hopefully you won't have to wait so long!


----------



## MommaVee

Ladies, I'm desperate.

Have any of you ever experienced "bruised" nipples as a early pregnancy symptom? I know that hormones during ovulation can cause sore/sensitive nipples, but this is a whole other level

Sensitive to touch, anything touching them/rubbing against them is agony, occasionally and pain spreads into breast for a few second, tips are deep purple, but overall my breasts feel fine.

Anyone ever experience this? Please, any answers would be much appreciated!


----------



## hopeforbfp

Oh man I literally have no time at all for my BnB ladies when I get busy at work. When I get home I feel guilty catching up because that's my time with DH. I will try and add an update to my journal instead of writing it all here but DH did have his second SA. There is one question I have though for everyone, has anyone ever experienced sleep apnea? Last night while I was trying to fall asleep I kept getting woken up because I stopped breathing. This carried on for about 2 hours. It was scary and miserable. Literally the second I would cross over to falling a sleep I would stop breathing. I wonder if that's why my temp was so high this morning. This did happen to me last month a few days before AF when I would fall asleep on the couch but once I went into my bed it was fine. Then it didn't happen again once I got AF until last night. Ugh. 

Momma I don't know anything about bruised nipples but when I was pregnant before my boobs hurt terribly just walking. So excruciating pain is a good sign. 

Liz- I'm glad your feeling better. I think we are all a little hormonal and sensitive at times. I don't know if you read back when you joined this thread or not but several ladies were asking about you and wondering where you were. You are truly missed when you're not around :) 

Margo I really hope you O in 4 days. 

Loro I haven't caught up on your journal yet but I can't wait to read the news.


----------



## Jean40

I'm pretty sure I O'd this afternoon, so now it's the official wait. Had the peak CBFM this morning, smiley OPK, O pain this afternoon. I have a bit of a head cold, so my temps were off this week when I had a slight fever. :dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

im confused, 6DPO, I woke up this morning and went to the bathroom, there was a glob of brownish reddish color, um wtf? any ideas? temps still high.


----------



## lorojovanos

I've never experienced it, but maybe implant bleed?
If you take your manual override off, does FF give you the CH's yet? It does look like you did indeed o on your own:)


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi there,
Can you please update me for 16 DEC.... i'm out.... AF decided to pop in 2 days early as my Christmas surprise! 
Hoping.... Praying.... January is our successful month!
Good luck and best wishes to each and everyone of you for a Christmas BFP xxxx


----------



## HWPG

hi! can you update me to dec 28th? i dont have crosshairs yet, and only had a small temp rise this AM - hoping tomorrow shows something better - otherwise i'm going to have a 1 thousand day cycle. *sigh* (points and pokes uterus area) - why can't you just do what you are supposed to!? release that egg!


----------



## lizlovelust

hopfor, awww thank you, I feel very welcomed hearing that people missed me! 

loro, well let me chwck if I get chs without my override one second


----------



## lizlovelust

nop no chs ithout override... ff hats my cycles lol


----------



## CarlyP

Liza - could be an implant bleed fingers crossed.

Jones - sorry the witch showed up here's to next cycle!

HWPG - hope things look better tomorrow Hun.

AFM - still having cramps, not painful but defiantly notice their there. Also all day have been getting cm that has a tinge of green and looks a bit like snot blobs but tiny, sorry ladies I know you don't mind but I cringe writing that lol!! OH bought me 4 HPT today and I have 1 clear blue digital so will test on Tuesday I think. If I can hold off during the weekend. Xxx


----------



## Lindss

lizlovelust said:


> im confused, 6DPO, I woke up this morning and went to the bathroom, there was a glob of brownish reddish color, um wtf? any ideas? temps still high.

Sounds like implantation bleeding to me!!! I had it with my first pregnancy!! Keep us posted :happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

can implantation happen at 6DPO?


----------



## lizlovelust

its weird cause i was dreaming my AF came then woke up to my alarm and noticed spotting on the toilet paper adter peeing.


----------



## DBZ34

lizlovelust said:


> can implantation happen at 6DPO?

It's really early, but sure it can. It just depends on how long your tubes are and how long it takes the egg to exit and find some place to nestle in. Shorter tubes = quicker journey.


----------



## lizlovelust

im ntnp this cycle n I oed on my own, maybe its goodluck? oh fx!!


----------



## Kat S

DBZ34 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> can implantation happen at 6DPO?
> 
> It's really early, but sure it can. It just depends on how long your tubes are and how long it takes the egg to exit and find some place to nestle in. Shorter tubes = quicker journey.Click to expand...

I hope that's your case, Liz!!


----------



## DBZ34

Cristeena said:


> StarlitHome said:
> 
> 
> Took a nap - no AF when I woke up.
> Went for a walk - no AF,
> 
> REALLY trying not to get my hopes up too much but OMG could this be it? Usually AF shows up the morning I expect her - last month she showed up in the early afternoon (1pmish).
> 
> :shrug:
> I don't know - I'm not testing yet because I'm waiting till at least 11 dpo. BUT OMG... I would so love to surprise my husband with this news on our anniversary (the 23rd).
> 
> KMFX for you Starlit!
> 
> AFM, Feeling very AFish...counting myself out :/ I always get vaginal cramps a week before she's due Hubs asked tonight if we should get his sperm tested next week, he's seen me emotional lately about TTC and feels bad, lol... which month do people usually do that? Jan will only be cycle 5 for us. Is it standard practice to test the sperm before delving into my potential fertility issues in the future after we've been trying for a year? Thanks a lot ladies.Click to expand...


Usually they like to wait until you hit the year mark to start testing or doing SAs because a "normal" couple without issues can take up to a year or even a year and a half to conceive. It really is just luck. 

I think we all get emotional when it takes longer than we think it should. Especially in the first few cycles. 

But, if you want to start looking into it, there's no harm in that. And if you really want to, you can even tell the doc you've been trying for a year and see what happens....

But if you want to try something else first, there's some things you can do to improve sperm quality, quantity and motility. If you get your DH on a multi-vitamin that contains: B6, B12, Calcium, Selenium, Zinc and Magnesium it can boost production, motility and quality. 

There are two amino acids (L-carnitine and L-arginine) that are really good at boosting sperm quality, quantity and motility. They're found in red meat/pork and nuts. So you can increase your DHs intake of meat or buy them at the store. 

There's also Co-Q10. Some ladies on her take it, but it can be good for sperm as well. 

Hope this helps! Good luck!! Here's hoping you won't even need any of this because you've got a bean in there causing that AF feeling...Fingers crossed!


----------



## lorojovanos

I got my hormone levels back already, in my journal!


----------



## lizlovelust

I have very veey mild cramping, can you get cramping during implantation?


----------



## Loubyroo

lizlovelust said:


> I have very veey mild cramping, can you get cramping during implantation?

Oh yes! I did


----------



## lizlovelust

louby, did you have ib too??


----------



## Loubyroo

lizlovelust said:


> louby, did you have ib too??

I did indeed from about 7 dpo to 10 dpo, it was more like brown discharge really (TMI sorry)


----------



## lizlovelust

wow! mines likw a light pale pinkish brownish color and really creamy. milllld crampimg.


----------



## StarlitHome

Tested - :bfn: :(

Thinking it's still early tho? Only 10 dpo.


----------



## CarlyP

Liz - really hope it is ib fxd for you!!

Starlit - still early Hun.


----------



## chimmi

Hi girls. I'm on cd18 and have been doing opks for the last few days but all of then are either neg or invalid. I had EWCM for the last 3 days finishing yesterday. I did forget to opk a couple of times. Could i have missed it? Or did i probably not ov? Really confused now....! Hadn't even thought that I may not even be ovulating! Eek


----------



## HopeBabySoon

I tested today, and got a BFN. It's still early. I will probably test again Sunday or Maybe Monday. AF is due Tuesday.


----------



## luna_19

chimmi said:



> Hi girls. I'm on cd18 and have been doing opks for the last few days but all of then are either neg or invalid. I had EWCM for the last 3 days finishing yesterday. I did forget to opk a couple of times. Could i have missed it? Or did i probably not ov? Really confused now....! Hadn't even thought that I may not even be ovulating! Eek

I've never had a positive opk and I definitely o. You might have missed your surge, do you temp too?


----------



## lizlovelust

Good luck to everyone! :) 

AFM my spotting has stopped.


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm so gassy! lol


----------



## turtlemomma

:help:


What a weird temp dip today... Has anyone had a dip like this and not been preggo? I would think implantation but I think I'm actually 7 MAYBE 8 dpo which means bd was not in the window...


----------



## luna_19

It could just be one of those weird things, I'm sure it will go back to tomorrow :)


----------



## Cristeena

DBZ34 said:


> Cristeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarlitHome said:
> 
> 
> Took a nap - no AF when I woke up.
> Went for a walk - no AF,
> 
> REALLY trying not to get my hopes up too much but OMG could this be it? Usually AF shows up the morning I expect her - last month she showed up in the early afternoon (1pmish).
> 
> :shrug:
> I don't know - I'm not testing yet because I'm waiting till at least 11 dpo. BUT OMG... I would so love to surprise my husband with this news on our anniversary (the 23rd).
> 
> KMFX for you Starlit!
> 
> AFM, Feeling very AFish...counting myself out :/ I always get vaginal cramps a week before she's due Hubs asked tonight if we should get his sperm tested next week, he's seen me emotional lately about TTC and feels bad, lol... which month do people usually do that? Jan will only be cycle 5 for us. Is it standard practice to test the sperm before delving into my potential fertility issues in the future after we've been trying for a year? Thanks a lot ladies.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Usually they like to wait until you hit the year mark to start testing or doing SAs because a "normal" couple without issues can take up to a year or even a year and a half to conceive. It really is just luck.
> 
> I think we all get emotional when it takes longer than we think it should. Especially in the first few cycles.
> 
> But, if you want to start looking into it, there's no harm in that. And if you really want to, you can even tell the doc you've been trying for a year and see what happens....
> 
> But if you want to try something else first, there's some things you can do to improve sperm quality, quantity and motility. If you get your DH on a multi-vitamin that contains: B6, B12, Calcium, Selenium, Zinc and Magnesium it can boost production, motility and quality.
> 
> There are two amino acids (L-carnitine and L-arginine) that are really good at boosting sperm quality, quantity and motility. They're found in red meat/pork and nuts. So you can increase your DHs intake of meat or buy them at the store.
> 
> There's also Co-Q10. Some ladies on her take it, but it can be good for sperm as well.
> 
> Hope this helps! Good luck!! Here's hoping you won't even need any of this because you've got a bean in there causing that AF feeling...Fingers crossed!Click to expand...

Thank you so so much :) GL to you!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test79440

hmmm?


----------



## turtlemomma

Sorry Liz, I think its negative... And be careful- those tests are HORRIBLE for dye run and evap! Don't worry though- your still early!!! :hugs:


----------



## turtlemomma

luna_19 said:


> It could just be one of those weird things, I'm sure it will go back to tomorrow :)

I hope so- I'm worried because I usually stay up really late on friday nights so I always temp much later on saturday morning... I'm not feeling AFish at all though so I'm sure youre right.


----------



## chimmi

luna_19 said:


> chimmi said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls. I'm on cd18 and have been doing opks for the last few days but all of then are either neg or invalid. I had EWCM for the last 3 days finishing yesterday. I did forget to opk a couple of times. Could i have missed it? Or did i probably not ov? Really confused now....! Hadn't even thought that I may not even be ovulating! Eek
> 
> I've never had a positive opk and I definitely o. You might have missed your surge, do you temp too?Click to expand...

Ok thanks thats made me feel better. Yes i temp only done it since this cycle so its still New to me. Have no cross hair or anything on 
It. Not even sure how accurate it is, coz I don't wake up at exactly same time everyday and i sleep with my mouth open...


----------



## CarlyP

Liz - I think you tested too early Hun, still hope! 

AFM - still got cramps, mild headache, nauseous again this morning, still have creamy blobby cm, I also had a dream I was posting on here and I asked a question and someone replied 'you don't belong in here' now what is all that about?! I've also been really gassy, for days actually didn't know that was a sign, it was my DD birthday yesterday and I had to leave the room on quite a few occasions to avoid embarrassment lol! 

How's everyone else doing? X


----------



## jess_1984

Hi can I join please :) in my first proper tww as we started trying this month. Af due 24th but I can see me testing on 21st as I am only 3dpo and want to test already! I'm gonna have a read back now at all of your symptoms. Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## CarlyP

jess_1984 said:


> Hi can I join please :) in my first proper tww as we started trying this month. Af due 24th but I can see me testing on 21st as I am only 3dpo and want to test already! I'm gonna have a read back now at all of your symptoms. Good luck everyone xxx

:flower: welcome jess


----------



## Sarahpg

Well ladies AF showed for me this AM- she even woke me up. Onto the next cycle for me! Wishing you all lots of luck and fxed for holiday baby joy for you all! See you in the first TWW in 2013.


----------



## CarlyP

Aw Sarah sorry to hear that good luck next cycle xx


----------



## HWPG

morning gals. my temp is going up, yay! so i think i'm 2dpo (freakin' finally!). 
turtle, i have dips and not been pregnant. it's not a sign either way, unfortunately, but still early for you! GL!


----------



## HWPG

would you please move my test date to 12/27? thank you!


----------



## DBZ34

turtlemomma said:


> :help:
> 
> 
> What a weird temp dip today... Has anyone had a dip like this and not been preggo? I would think implantation but I think I'm actually 7 MAYBE 8 dpo which means bd was not in the window...

I have. I get a dip every month around 7DPO though. Some women get the implantation dip without implantation (like me). But I also had one the month I was preggo and it looked more like yours (big dip below coverline). I hope it is an actual dip for you. If it is, you won't see a positive on a test for another 3-4 days. Good luck! :) 

I do think FF is right about when you ovulated though. The missing temp at CD16 would help, but looking at the temps from CD17-20, I'm fairly sure that you ov'd on CD18.


----------



## DBZ34

lizlovelust said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test79440
> 
> hmmm?

I can't see anything, Liz. But if you just had IB, then it will still be another few days before there's enough HCG to show up on a test. So I would try to wait at least another two days before testing again. Good luck! :)


----------



## hopeforbfp

Turtle I had a dip below coverline last month and it shot back up the next day the. Back down again and AF came. Beautiful had the same thing happen this month. You could check out our charts. 

Liz everything sounds so promising for you. I can't wait to see what happens over the next few days. I refuse to use those dollar store tests anymore because I can see the antibody strip every time. My fingers are crossed for you. 

Kat oh my gosh I just saw your signature and that post wash was 25 mil. That is fantastic. My doctor said anything above 20 million good ones is normal. If he keeps going up like that you won't even need iui anymore but I have a good feeling about this one for you. Wow I'm just still in aw of your numbers. If my DH came back with those numbers I would be over the moon. 

AFM- temp is down so I'm just waiting for AF. I haven't gone to the bathroom yet this morning so she could be here already. I'm starting iui next month though depending on when I O I think that part will still be in 2012. January is when I got my first BFP this year so maybe it's meant to be again. For all you iui ladies out there, I'm really scared. Does it hurt at all?


----------



## Lindss

So I'm 5 or 6 do, not sure Cuz didn't text ovulation, but have had bad like period cramps in my back since yesterday.and this am had some reddish blood in my cm. Gone now but still bad cramps in my back. Could this really be the month after 7 months ttc


----------



## Tower6

I haven't found a bbt yet but going to look today I hope I'm not ruining my chances this cycle if I haven't charted yet be ause of not having the 6 prior day temps... I'm going tk get one now but my cycle started the 11th and I'm pretty sure I O on CD 9-10 I bought soft cups and we had a S/A done on DH Thursday so we should find out Monday on that. FX for us this month plz my daughters will be soooo excited, we all want this baby so badly!

Please please Santa!!


----------



## Tower6

CarlyP said:


> My cm was creamy white for a couple of days but now is dry?! Does it need to be creamy white all the time to indicate pregnancy?
> 
> I know I've already had 2 but never planned like this lol they were just ntnp.




CaT1285 said:


> Tower - I would start temping now, if you have AF now. That way, you will have enough pre-O temps to hopefully see your O date clearly. If you go to the fertility friend website, you can read all kinds of stuff there about how temping works. It was very helpful for me. You can keep your chart on that website, and it will pinpoint your O date for you. You need at least 6 pre-O and 3 post-O temps to get the crosshairs. Usually you'll see a shift in your temp after you O. I don't remember what the average shift is, but mine was about 0.4 degrees F. As for normal temps pre-O and post-O, I don't think there's any normal range.
> 
> Keep in mind that temping won't be able to tell you when to BD, so it's good that you're using OPKs too. Cervical mucus is also a good way to determine your fertile days. I read somewhere that regardless of what days you BD relative to O date, if you BD on the days you have fertile CM, you're more likely to get preg. I used OPKs my first two cycles TTC, but decided to just go on CM this last time, and voila! I also started drinking more water, which improved my CM a lot.


Thanks!! You have so much knowledge! Would u mind helping me out this cycle even tho youve already gotten your :bfp: I would greatly appreciate it!! :hugs:


----------



## DBZ34

Tower6 said:


> I haven't found a bbt yet but going to look today I hope I'm not ruining my chances this cycle if I haven't charted yet be ause of not having the 6 prior day temps... I'm going tk get one now but my cycle started the 11th and I'm pretty sure I O on CD 9-10 I bought soft cups and we had a S/A done on DH Thursday so we should find out Monday on that. FX for us this month plz my daughters will be soooo excited, we all want this baby so badly!
> 
> Please please Santa!!

Oh don't worry, you're not ruining anything. You'll have plenty of time to temp, just make sure you BD. Fertility Friend (FF) likes to have a bunch of temps, but may give you dotted crosshairs when it thinks you've ovulated if there aren't enough. 

But really, it's the temp shift that determines when you've ovulated and once you see that, you'll know yourself that you're in the TWW, without the crosshairs. If your temps go up by at least .3 degrees and stay up for at least three days, then you will know you have ov'd. There are lots of us temp-ers around here, so feel free to ask questions. :)


----------



## CaT1285

Tower6 said:


> Thanks!! You have so much knowledge! Would u mind helping me out this cycle even tho youve already gotten your :bfp: I would greatly appreciate it!! :hugs:

hah.. I don't think I'm very knowledgeable. I'm just neurotic and have read pretty much everything I could about specific things I was interested in or concerned about. I could try to help, but I'm not sure I'll know anything about the things you're concerned about.


----------



## Sholi

Cristeena said:


> StarlitHome said:
> 
> 
> Took a nap - no AF when I woke up.
> Went for a walk - no AF,
> 
> REALLY trying not to get my hopes up too much but OMG could this be it? Usually AF shows up the morning I expect her - last month she showed up in the early afternoon (1pmish).
> 
> :shrug:
> I don't know - I'm not testing yet because I'm waiting till at least 11 dpo. BUT OMG... I would so love to surprise my husband with this news on our anniversary (the 23rd).
> 
> KMFX for you Starlit!
> 
> AFM, Feeling very AFish...counting myself out :/ I always get vaginal cramps a week before she's due Hubs asked tonight if we should get his sperm tested next week, he's seen me emotional lately about TTC and feels bad, lol... which month do people usually do that? Jan will only be cycle 5 for us. Is it standard practice to test the sperm before delving into my potential fertility issues in the future after we've been trying for a year? Thanks a lot ladies.Click to expand...

SA is actually the first test performed as doctors feel it is pointless to pump us full of hormones or have invasive tests when it could be a low sperm count. DH had his and then later on i had mine. When Dh saw how i felt after some of them, he said he couldn't understand how some men could refuse to have an SA but let their wives go through the myriad of tests that us women have. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Lindss

Sholi said:


> Cristeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarlitHome said:
> 
> 
> Took a nap - no AF when I woke up.
> Went for a walk - no AF,
> 
> REALLY trying not to get my hopes up too much but OMG could this be it? Usually AF shows up the morning I expect her - last month she showed up in the early afternoon (1pmish).
> 
> :shrug:
> I don't know - I'm not testing yet because I'm waiting till at least 11 dpo. BUT OMG... I would so love to surprise my husband with this news on our anniversary (the 23rd).
> 
> KMFX for you Starlit!
> 
> AFM, Feeling very AFish...counting myself out :/ I always get vaginal cramps a week before she's due Hubs asked tonight if we should get his sperm tested next week, he's seen me emotional lately about TTC and feels bad, lol... which month do people usually do that? Jan will only be cycle 5 for us. Is it standard practice to test the sperm before delving into my potential fertility issues in the future after we've been trying for a year? Thanks a lot ladies.Click to expand...
> 
> SA is actually the first test performed as doctors feel it is pointless to pump us full of hormones or have invasive tests when it could be a low sperm count. DH had his and then later on i had mine. When Dh saw how i felt after some of them, he said he couldn't understand how some men could refuse to have an SA but let their wives go through the myriad of tests that us women have.
> 
> I hope this helps.Click to expand...

I am sorry that we are all going thru this :( MMMMy family dre will not even check my hubby's SA until next Oct. We have conceived our first two easy , but 2 nd pregnancy was pregnant w twins, lost onme and was on bed rest until i was induced at 34 wks, and noone will look at that!!! I am so frustrrrated and hate dr's today!!!!


----------



## StarlitHome

Still no AF! :thumbup:


----------



## luna_19

All doctors are different but I think they are often less eager to test when you have conceived before. When I went to my Dr the first thing she asked is whether I or hubby had ever conceived and because we hadn't started testing after about 10 months.


----------



## DBZ34

I have to wait 2 years or 24 cycles before the doctor will even refer me for testing....getting closer to that mark, but hopefully we'll conceive before then. If not, I can only imagine how long it's going to take to get going on testing after the doc actually agrees to it.


----------



## luna_19

DBZ34 said:


> I have to wait 2 years or 24 cycles before the doctor will even refer me for testing....getting closer to that mark, but hopefully we'll conceive before then. If not, I can only imagine how long it's going to take to get going on testing after the doc actually agrees to it.

That's crazy! Where do you live?
My doctor wanted to get all the testing done so she could refer us right at 1 year. The testing itself doesn't really take that long, things should move pretty quickly for you once you get there :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Spotting again this morning... it's brown now and yesterday was light pink/brown....I'm still crampy too..


----------



## turtlemomma

Not sure what to tell you Liz... Really wish I could help! I've never experienced spotting less than 2 days before AF. ??? ANd if your 7 dpo you shouldnt worry about that old meany yet!

AFM- temp came back up today- Thanks goodness! I was a bit worried that AF was planning to make an unannounced visit... Of course in the back of my mind I HOPE its ID... but trying not to be TOO hopeful. :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Where did everyone go??


----------



## echo

Well, 1. Its Saturday. 2. the news. 3. holiday parties. 4. visiting relatives. These are some that I know apply to some people I know, not necessarily from this thread.


----------



## lizlovelust

oh! I feel so alone! Lol I have absolutely nothing going on this weekend :(


----------



## echo

Me either. I am at work. :( not a great night, too.


----------



## lizlovelust

Awww! I'm sorry you have to work today! I'm just sitting here bored out of my mind!


----------



## turtlemomma

I've been bored all day! And I keep checking the computer but its so unusually quiet... But about to get ready for a holiday party- guess I'm joining the masses and will be back to b&b later...


----------



## echo

I can't wait to go home. Tonight has given me a headache.


----------



## EvelynnsMom

MrsMM24 said:


> :test: *LIST* :flower:​
> *November Thread:* https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...s-98-12-bfps-here-we-find-your-ttc-buddy.html
> 
> 
> 
> _ers *TBD* (3)_
> ECHO
> OCULI83
> TMCROWE
> 
> 
> 
> 12/1 - testers (1)
> CHIMMI --> AF :hugs:See you again at December's end!
> 
> 
> 12/2 - testers (3)
> BABYSAA --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> :bfp:FAIRYMOMMY :bfp: 12.2:happydance:
> :bfp:JMARIE120 :bfp:11.29:happydance:
> 
> 
> 12/3 - testers (3)
> IMAGINARY8x --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> MWAAH --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> RIVER54 --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> 
> 
> 12/4 - testers (9)
> AMCOLECCHI --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> :bfp:BABY_DREAM :bfp:12.3:happydance:
> :bfp:BARHANITA :bfp:11.24:happydance:
> :bfp:CAT1285 :bfp:12.1:happydance:
> CHARLIE00134 ??
> KAT S --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> LILAHS MUM ??
> OASIS717 --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> PETZY ??
> 
> 
> 12/5 - testers (3)
> CL11 ??
> JENHOPE2583 ??
> :bfp:LINDSEY923 :bfp:12.4:happydance:
> 
> 
> 12/6 - testers (2)
> :bfp:ERINDOLPHIN :bfp:12.6:happydance:
> FELCITY 45 --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> 
> 
> 12/7 - testers (3)
> KATIE617 ??
> LADYINWAIT ??
> MRS.2010 --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> 
> 
> 12/8 - testers (3)
> :bfp:DESPEREARUX :bfp:12.8:happydance:
> MIRANDAH --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> TOWER6 --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> 
> 
> 12/9 - testers (6)
> FEZZIE --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> GIGGLES85 ??
> :bfp:LOUBYROO :bfp:12.11:happydance:
> MISSMOUSEMUM2 --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> NAVYWAG --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> RAIN31 ??
> 
> 
> 12/10 - testers (5)
> BEAUTIFULLEI2 --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> FOOTIEC --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> MELIPAIGE --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> :bfp:MRS.TTCBBY1 :bfp:12.12:happydance:
> TEKKITTEN --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> 
> 
> 12/11 - testers (3)
> BENJWOOL --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> KEL21 ??
> LUCINDA7981 ??
> 
> 
> *12/12* - testers (3)
> BRIANA0990 ??
> JODSPODS --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> :bfp:SIMNOI :bfp:12.11:happydance:
> 
> 
> *12/13* - :test:ers (6) *TODAY!!*
> ALLEYSM --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> CASTAWAYBRIDE ??
> CESTAMY83 ??
> DESTINYAWAITS ??
> MAYBEBUB ??
> OEDIPAMASS ??
> 
> 
> *12/14* - :test:ers (3) *TOMORROW!*
> BEAUTIFULBLIS
> CUTLER101
> SARAHPG
> 
> 
> *12/15* - :test:ers (4) *2 DAYS!*
> DANTZ
> HIRI786 --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> HOPEFORBFP
> STARLITEHOME
> 
> 
> *12/16* - :test:ers (4)
> CARLYP
> EVELYNSMOM
> JONESBABY19
> RELMOM2011
> 
> 
> *12/17* - :test:ers (2)
> HOPEBABYSOON
> LEW32
> 
> 
> *12/18* - :test:ers (4)
> CRISTEENA
> LUNA_19
> MUSICFOREVER
> TURTLEMOMMA
> 
> 
> *12/19* - testers (2)
> BELLYDREAMS
> MRSMAC02
> 
> 
> *12/20* - testers (9)
> 9MCLATER
> CHARISSE28
> ELINA
> GABBYGABZ
> HWPG
> KASSIAETHNE
> MINTAROO
> MOMMACC
> OREGONMOM
> 
> 
> *12/21* - testers (0)
> *12/22* - testers (2)
> BAMBOLA
> DBZ34
> 
> 
> *12/23* - testers (1)
> DATUCKER
> 
> 
> *12/24* - testers (5) :xmas2: Eve
> 3ATHENA3
> LACYDAZE
> LIZLOVELUST
> LOROJOVANOS
> NICO82
> 
> 
> *12/25* - testers (1) :xmas2: Day!
> PIPERDILLY
> 
> 
> *12/26* - testers (2)
> CHIMMI
> SPECIAL_K
> 
> 
> *12/27* - testers (3)
> 2NDTRY04
> LINDSS
> STEVI11
> 
> 
> *12/28* - testers (2)
> JEAN40
> KAT S
> 
> 
> *12/29* - testers (0)
> *12/30* - testers (0)
> *12/31* - testers (2)
> B MICHAELSON
> MWAAH
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> We are going to start this cycle with some *REAL PMA* as we have in the past!!
> 
> I am LTTC'er after 2 losses. Our daughter is 10 yo and we are ALL looking forward to a LO no more than 10 yo younger than her!! Well, as most are aware, we got our :bfp: 8.14.12!!!
> 
> I have always gotten *great* feedback and inquiries on my threads so as promised, I will continue my PMA TWW threads for as long as possible, even through my BFP!! I want to see all of us get our bfps! I know that we can support each other as we either decide to wait or test early.... *Join!*
> 
> *Ladies....*I think there should be PLENTY of opportunities to "Buddy Up!" There are quite a few ladies that can be BUDDIES. This is a *no judgement, happy, PMA, pleasant* thread, don't hesitiate to call these ladies out on thread and contact them to buddy up. I love seeing us all bond together and get through the TTC, TWW, and 9 mos together!!! GL!!!
> 
> Also, at _8DPO,_ try to end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> Good Luck to us *all, *FXD and of course, PLENTY of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

I got my :bfp: today!!! It's still a little light (got darker after I took the picture) and I'm 17 DPO today! I'm still sitting in shock, and im also cautious at the same time.. Can't handle another MC!

:Dust: to all who are still waiting :dust:
 



Attached Files:







2012-12-15_20-26-36_737.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## oedipamass

Congratulations! Love the good news!


----------



## lorojovanos

Congrats EVELYN
I'm bored out of my mind, matt and i were out for our date night for one hour, then we got called to come home cause logan is sick. Now he and logan are sleeping...


----------



## turtlemomma

Congrats Evelynnsmom! Thats a good line actually!!!

Loro- man, that sucks when date night doesnt work out as planned... You should gie yourself a facial and paint your toenails. :)


----------



## EvelynnsMom

I've had a pretty swollen knee since i've been in PT and I suddenly can't figure out what medicine to take to get the swelling down. It's elevated, with ice on it however I know that its very very swollen tonight. I was RX'ed IBU 800 and I'm not entirely sure if thats safe now with the pink lines. Any suggestions?


----------



## HWPG

Evelyn, did you test before? I think Tylenol is ok, but ibu... Google?


----------



## HWPG

Sorry... But *not* ibu.


----------



## EvelynnsMom

I feel like I forgot so much after having baby #1 almost 4 years ago! I thought ibuprofen was bad.. but couldn't remember :) I'll take a tylenol.


----------



## lorojovanos

Its actually ok that it didn't work out. I'm still kind of zombie like and haven't shut off cnn. I'm lliking having my familky all close and tucked in w me.
A tea and my book are on the agenda


----------



## jodspods

lizlovelust said:


> Spotting again this morning... it's brown now and yesterday was light pink/brown....I'm still crampy too..

You're not out yet liz! I spotted and thought it was a light AF and was actually pregnant and didn't know! Fx'd for you!!!x


----------



## CarlyP

Woohoo congratulations on your :bfp: Evelyn!! What were your symptoms? Xx


----------



## Lindss

EvelynnsMom said:


> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> :test: *LIST* :flower:​
> *November Thread:* https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...s-98-12-bfps-here-we-find-your-ttc-buddy.html
> 
> 
> 
> _ers *TBD* (3)_
> ECHO
> OCULI83
> TMCROWE
> 
> 
> 
> 12/1 - testers (1)
> CHIMMI --> AF :hugs:See you again at December's end!
> 
> 
> 12/2 - testers (3)
> BABYSAA --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> :bfp:FAIRYMOMMY :bfp: 12.2:happydance:
> :bfp:JMARIE120 :bfp:11.29:happydance:
> 
> 
> 12/3 - testers (3)
> IMAGINARY8x --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> MWAAH --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> RIVER54 --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> 
> 
> 12/4 - testers (9)
> AMCOLECCHI --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> :bfp:BABY_DREAM :bfp:12.3:happydance:
> :bfp:BARHANITA :bfp:11.24:happydance:
> :bfp:CAT1285 :bfp:12.1:happydance:
> CHARLIE00134 ??
> KAT S --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> LILAHS MUM ??
> OASIS717 --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> PETZY ??
> 
> 
> 12/5 - testers (3)
> CL11 ??
> JENHOPE2583 ??
> :bfp:LINDSEY923 :bfp:12.4:happydance:
> 
> 
> 12/6 - testers (2)
> :bfp:ERINDOLPHIN :bfp:12.6:happydance:
> FELCITY 45 --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> 
> 
> 12/7 - testers (3)
> KATIE617 ??
> LADYINWAIT ??
> MRS.2010 --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> 
> 
> 12/8 - testers (3)
> :bfp:DESPEREARUX :bfp:12.8:happydance:
> MIRANDAH --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> TOWER6 --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> 
> 
> 12/9 - testers (6)
> FEZZIE --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> GIGGLES85 ??
> :bfp:LOUBYROO :bfp:12.11:happydance:
> MISSMOUSEMUM2 --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> NAVYWAG --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> RAIN31 ??
> 
> 
> 12/10 - testers (5)
> BEAUTIFULLEI2 --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> FOOTIEC --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> MELIPAIGE --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> :bfp:MRS.TTCBBY1 :bfp:12.12:happydance:
> TEKKITTEN --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> 
> 
> 12/11 - testers (3)
> BENJWOOL --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> KEL21 ??
> LUCINDA7981 ??
> 
> 
> *12/12* - testers (3)
> BRIANA0990 ??
> JODSPODS --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> :bfp:SIMNOI :bfp:12.11:happydance:
> 
> 
> *12/13* - :test:ers (6) *TODAY!!*
> ALLEYSM --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> CASTAWAYBRIDE ??
> CESTAMY83 ??
> DESTINYAWAITS ??
> MAYBEBUB ??
> OEDIPAMASS ??
> 
> 
> *12/14* - :test:ers (3) *TOMORROW!*
> BEAUTIFULBLIS
> CUTLER101
> SARAHPG
> 
> 
> *12/15* - :test:ers (4) *2 DAYS!*
> DANTZ
> HIRI786 --> AF :hugs:See you again at 2013's begin!
> HOPEFORBFP
> STARLITEHOME
> 
> 
> *12/16* - :test:ers (4)
> CARLYP
> EVELYNSMOM
> JONESBABY19
> RELMOM2011
> 
> 
> *12/17* - :test:ers (2)
> HOPEBABYSOON
> LEW32
> 
> 
> *12/18* - :test:ers (4)
> CRISTEENA
> LUNA_19
> MUSICFOREVER
> TURTLEMOMMA
> 
> 
> *12/19* - testers (2)
> BELLYDREAMS
> MRSMAC02
> 
> 
> *12/20* - testers (9)
> 9MCLATER
> CHARISSE28
> ELINA
> GABBYGABZ
> HWPG
> KASSIAETHNE
> MINTAROO
> MOMMACC
> OREGONMOM
> 
> 
> *12/21* - testers (0)
> *12/22* - testers (2)
> BAMBOLA
> DBZ34
> 
> 
> *12/23* - testers (1)
> DATUCKER
> 
> 
> *12/24* - testers (5) :xmas2: Eve
> 3ATHENA3
> LACYDAZE
> LIZLOVELUST
> LOROJOVANOS
> NICO82
> 
> 
> *12/25* - testers (1) :xmas2: Day!
> PIPERDILLY
> 
> 
> *12/26* - testers (2)
> CHIMMI
> SPECIAL_K
> 
> 
> *12/27* - testers (3)
> 2NDTRY04
> LINDSS
> STEVI11
> 
> 
> *12/28* - testers (2)
> JEAN40
> KAT S
> 
> 
> *12/29* - testers (0)
> *12/30* - testers (0)
> *12/31* - testers (2)
> B MICHAELSON
> MWAAH
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> We are going to start this cycle with some *REAL PMA* as we have in the past!!
> 
> I am LTTC'er after 2 losses. Our daughter is 10 yo and we are ALL looking forward to a LO no more than 10 yo younger than her!! Well, as most are aware, we got our :bfp: 8.14.12!!!
> 
> I have always gotten *great* feedback and inquiries on my threads so as promised, I will continue my PMA TWW threads for as long as possible, even through my BFP!! I want to see all of us get our bfps! I know that we can support each other as we either decide to wait or test early.... *Join!*
> 
> *Ladies....*I think there should be PLENTY of opportunities to "Buddy Up!" There are quite a few ladies that can be BUDDIES. This is a *no judgement, happy, PMA, pleasant* thread, don't hesitiate to call these ladies out on thread and contact them to buddy up. I love seeing us all bond together and get through the TTC, TWW, and 9 mos together!!! GL!!!
> 
> Also, at _8DPO,_ try to end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> Good Luck to us *all, *FXD and of course, PLENTY of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> I got my :bfp: today!!! It's still a little light (got darker after I took the picture) and I'm 17 DPO today! I'm still sitting in shock, and im also cautious at the same time.. Can't handle another MC!
> 
> :Dust: to all who are still waiting :dust:Click to expand...

Yay for your BFP!!!! Now blow some baby dust our way!! :happydance:


----------



## Lindss

lorojovanos said:


> Congrats EVELYN
> I'm bored out of my mind, matt and i were out for our date night for one hour, then we got called to come home cause logan is sick. Now he and logan are sleeping...

Sorry loro, that's the worst!!!! Thats exactly how I had to spend my fri, watching DH sleep...goodtimes!! lol!
PS I am having fun stalking your journal!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning! I didn't temp yesterday but today is higher than normal, im wondering if its juts a fluke? On thursday, at my apt, the fs looked at my u/s and said i hadnt ovulated and i wasn't about to either. so there couldnt have been a change from then to like yesterday, could there?
LIZ- wake up and temp!
LINDSS- OMG, I so want you to get into this clinic, the Dr is unbelievable!


----------



## echo

My temp is up, I may have ovulated! If that is the case, then 12/29 is test day. We'll see what temp does. Also, didn't bd much, just 3 days before. :shrug:


----------



## EvelynnsMom

CarlyP said:


> Woohoo congratulations on your :bfp: Evelyn!! What were your symptoms? Xx


I had everything under the sun.. starting at 5 DPO I was nauseous, crampy (more of a dull pressure), heavy breasts (never tender), mild emotional mood swings, itchy, "sharp" twinges of pain, a very very grumbly stomach, very irregular BM's, Gas! Gas! More Gas!, a very strong pulling sensation (In my sides) and massive heartburn (my telltale pregnancy sign).

Just in the past 2 days or so I've gotten very very tired, but its a different kind of tired. I'm just exhausted.. like I ran a marathon or something. 

Best of luck to all of you! :dust: :dust: :dust: to all who are still trying! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lindss

lorojovanos said:


> Good morning! I didn't temp yesterday but today is higher than normal, im wondering if its juts a fluke? On thursday, at my apt, the fs looked at my u/s and said i hadnt ovulated and i wasn't about to either. so there couldnt have been a change from then to like yesterday, could there?
> LIZ- wake up and temp!
> LINDSS- OMG, I so want you to get into this clinic, the Dr is unbelievable!

I would love too! Fingers crossed! However I am actually having symptoms for past two days. I'm 6 or 7 dpo and have been so crampy and brownish cm sometimes when I wipe!!! O please let this be my month!!!


----------



## oedipamass

Well, I'm out. AF showed this morning! 

Fx for next cycle. Good luck girls! :dust:


----------



## scarter1025

Please add me to dec 20!! Thank you!


----------



## lizlovelust

Loro, I temped! Spottings gone too.


----------



## lizlovelust

I swear I see a shadow of a line on todays test!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test79920


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test79921

Hmm?


----------



## HWPG

Liz, I see a *shadow* also.... Will need a follow up test. Hope it gets darker, fx!


----------



## chimmi

Is my chart crap? Don't know how accurate my temps are...first time I've done a chart


----------



## lizlovelust

HWPG ahh thanks, I really hope It's a line and not just my imagination! I'm trying so hard not to use my FRER yet!


----------



## DBZ34

lizlovelust said:


> I swear I see a shadow of a line on todays test!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test79920

I can see something...I think. I would give it another day or two to darken up! Hopefully this is the beginning of your BFP. :)


----------



## lorojovanos

LIZ- There def is something there, for sure. But as I told you last cycle, those tests suck BAD for lines. I wouldn't be able to wait to use my FRER, but that's just me! lol


----------



## lizlovelust

Ah I want to use my FRER so bad but it's still early and I've heard some ladies get BFPs on cheapies but not on FRERs right away.


----------



## lizlovelust

I have like absolutely no symptoms besides the normal super sore breasts and nips, I have been having weird vivid dreams though, each one I find out I'm pregnant in!


----------



## StarlitHome

Still no AF! CD 32 now, 4 days late!! 12 dpo :)


----------



## Lindss

lizlovelust said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test79921
> 
> Hmm?

liz I see it. I do!! I am praying this is it for you!!! I had spotting for two days too, not really spotting, just a few x when I went to the bathroom I had some brown cm. Gone now, but my bb's are so heavy and it looks like my nipples have grown....sorry tmi!! Hope I am not crazy. I am 7, or 8 dpo....not sure!! How many days post ov are you?


----------



## lizlovelust

Lindss said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test79921
> 
> Hmm?
> 
> liz I see it. I do!! I am praying this is it for you!!! I had spotting for two days too, not really spotting, just a few x when I went to the bathroom I had some brown cm. Gone now, but my bb's are so heavy and it looks like my nipples have grown....sorry tmi!! Hope I am not crazy. I am 7, or 8 dpo....not sure!! How many days post ov are you?Click to expand...

I'm 8DPO today! I had brownish/pinkish spotting yesterday and the day before, and my boobs have been so incredibly sore, my nips hurt so bad to wear anything. My boobs and nips are normally sore after O but this time it's crazy sore!


----------



## Lindss

lizlovelust said:


> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test79921
> 
> Hmm?
> 
> liz I see it. I do!! I am praying this is it for you!!! I had spotting for two days too, not really spotting, just a few x when I went to the bathroom I had some brown cm. Gone now, but my bb's are so heavy and it looks like my nipples have grown....sorry tmi!! Hope I am not crazy. I am 7, or 8 dpo....not sure!! How many days post ov are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 8DPO today! I had brownish/pinkish spotting yesterday and the day before, and my boobs have been so incredibly sore, my nips hurt so bad to wear anything. My boobs and nips are normally sore after O but this time it's crazy sore!Click to expand...

yay! Maybe this will be our month!! O please please please!! Then we can be bump buddies!!! Waiting one more day to take my first frer. Im a nutcase and bought two two packs today!!! :winkwink:


----------



## DBZ34

StarlitHome said:


> Still no AF! CD 32 now, 4 days late!! 12 dpo :)

4 days late? Do you have a super short LP usually (like 8 days long)? If you ovulated late, which it seems like you have, you should go by how long your LP is and not usual cycle length. How long is your LP usually?


----------



## lizlovelust

Linds, haha aww! I have one FRER left from last cycle and a digi left from last cycle, I'm trying so hard not to use them unless I know for a fact my cheapies are showing something.. it's so hard to wait!


----------



## Cristeena

*Liz, Linds* and *Starlit*- Good luck!!

*Oedipamass* - So sorry :(

*Evelyn*- Congrats!

GL to everyone else and sorry for those the witch got :( Maybe a 2013 baby is coming soon! :)

*AFM*, Took a Wondfo hpt this morning at 8dpo and thought I saw something on both of them, so I started crying like crazy, I was so excited, ( the one I dipped in water didnt show it), but then I took another one later and it was stark white. Will wait until tmrw morn to test again. Its possible im still a little tipsy from the holiday party I went to last night, so maybe I was seeing things. I usually abstain from all caffeine, alcohol, etc, especially in TWW, but Im trying a more relaxed approach now lol. 

GL everyone!!!


----------



## DaTucker

So how common is it to implant at 10dpo? I know it's possible, but is it normal? Bc I had a huge dip in my temp today and AF isn't due for 5 days...unless she's showing up super early!


----------



## nico82

DaTucker said:


> So how common is it to implant at 10dpo? I know it's possible, but is it normal? Bc I had a huge dip in my temp today and AF isn't due for 5 days...unless she's showing up super early!

I think that it can happen that late, hoping your temps climb back up and that will help you know for sure. Its quite exciting waiting to hear if people get their BFP's. :hugs: 

Im trying to put all my positive energy into everyone elses so that way if I get BFN it isnt too upsetting. :nope:

Woke up with sore boobs, headache, and moodiness so hope this is a good sign. :blush:


----------



## CarlyP

Ok may be a little bit tmi but, I have just been for what feels like my 100th wee today and in my pants there was cm that was like rubber jelly:wacko: it was very springy!! WTH?! Is this okay?


----------



## chimmi

DaTucker said:


> So how common is it to implant at 10dpo? I know it's possible, but is it normal? Bc I had a huge dip in my temp today and AF isn't due for 5 days...unless she's showing up super early!

8-10 dpo is normal for implantation isn't it?


----------



## DBZ34

DaTucker said:


> So how common is it to implant at 10dpo? I know it's possible, but is it normal? Bc I had a huge dip in my temp today and AF isn't due for 5 days...unless she's showing up super early!

Implantation can happen from 6-12 DPO (unless your LP is shorter than 12), so 10 DPO is fine. :) 

I hope this is it for you!!


----------



## turtlemomma

In fact, from everything I've read, 9dpo seems to be the average for implantation- so its entirely possible!!! FX for you!


----------



## StarlitHome

DBZ34 said:


> StarlitHome said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF! CD 32 now, 4 days late!! 12 dpo :)
> 
> 4 days late? Do you have a super short LP usually (like 8 days long)? If you ovulated late, which it seems like you have, you should go by how long your LP is and not usual cycle length. How long is your LP usually?Click to expand...

My last few LP were 11 days I think. I ov'd around CD 20. Hence, waiting to test. If AF shows up at 14 dpo then I'll just assume that my body is switching to a 14-day LP. 
:thumbup:
And I'm not 100% sure I ov'd at CD 20 - I'm not temping or doing OPKs or anything. :winkwink:


----------



## DBZ34

StarlitHome said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarlitHome said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF! CD 32 now, 4 days late!! 12 dpo :)
> 
> 4 days late? Do you have a super short LP usually (like 8 days long)? If you ovulated late, which it seems like you have, you should go by how long your LP is and not usual cycle length. How long is your LP usually?Click to expand...
> 
> My last few LP were 11 days I think. I ov'd around CD 20. Hence, waiting to test. If AF shows up at 14 dpo then I'll just assume that my body is switching to a 14-day LP.
> :thumbup:
> And I'm not 100% sure I ov'd at CD 20 - I'm not temping or doing OPKs or anything. :winkwink:Click to expand...


I see! So you're late, but not 4 days late just yet. Still, it seems like a good sign to be past your normal LP length. It can change, but it doesn't change by very much each month. Give it another couple of days and then :test:!!


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm debating whether or not to use my FRER tomorrow morning...or now...I've held my urine for several hours...


----------



## DBZ34

lizlovelust said:


> I'm debating whether or not to use my FRER tomorrow morning...or now...I've held my urine for several hours...

I'd wait until tomorrow. You'd get a better line because the HCG would have had time to rise....but it's up to you! ;)


----------



## lorojovanos

i'd have used it already! lol Not everyone has the best urine during FMU


----------



## lizlovelust

I think I'm going to try and wait until FMU!


----------



## Lindss

lizlovelust said:


> I think I'm going to try and wait until FMU!

Omg sooooo exciting! Make sure you post as soon as you do!!!! Xx


----------



## lizlovelust

Just got a random surge of saddness, I doubt I'm pregnant, we only BDed twice three days before O date. I doubt it's my month...


----------



## turtlemomma

I always feel bad because I am on Pacific time so when people post on the weekdays, I have to catch up on like 4-5 pages in each thread! That also makes it hard for me to respond because usually by the time I see the questions, they have already been answered. :wacko:

Anyone else out there also in the Pacific Time zone?


----------



## turtlemomma

Liz- thats pretty good actually! 2-3 days before are supposedly the best days! Keep your head up girl!


----------



## lizlovelust

Tutle I just feel defeated ya know? I mean maybe it's a good month, I diiiiid O on my own this time!


----------



## luna_19

turtlemomma said:


> I always feel bad because I am on Pacific time so when people post on the weekdays, I have to catch up on like 4-5 pages in each thread! That also makes it hard for me to respond because usually by the time I see the questions, they have already been answered. :wacko:
> 
> Anyone else out there also in the Pacific Time zone?

I am :)


----------



## turtlemomma

Luna- Yay! Nice to know I'm not alone. :) PS- You're chart looks great!


----------



## Cristeena

Hi babes.

LIZ- I'd wait til tmrw, good luck girl!! :)

AFM- Today my boobs are soooo sore and achey and I have NEVER EVER EVER had sore boobs in my life. Just sore nipples. Hoping this is a good sign!!! I'm sitting her braless not even touching them (lol) and they are soooo achey and heavy feeling , it is throbbing pain!!! Ill take this pain for 9 months if it means a sticky little guy!!

Hope everyone's doing well!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/homepage/?u=43233


Countdowntopregnancy.com says CD18 was O date just like I had thought!


----------



## lorojovanos

Does FF give you solid CH's yet?


----------



## EvelynnsMom

DaTucker said:


> So how common is it to implant at 10dpo? I know it's possible, but is it normal? Bc I had a huge dip in my temp today and AF isn't due for 5 days...unless she's showing up super early!

I'm pretty sure I didn't implant until around 11 DPO. :)


----------



## EvelynnsMom

turtlemomma said:


> Luna- Yay! Nice to know I'm not alone. :) PS- You're chart looks great!

I'm on eastern time, if that's any closer? :) haha


----------



## lizlovelust

loro, nope still doesnt.


----------



## lizlovelust

I cant wait to wake up, temp, and test!!


----------



## turtlemomma

Liz- we can't wait to hear the results! FX and TX (toes crossed!) for you hun! Remember whatever happens 9dpo is still really early...


----------



## DaTucker

Thanks for the replies ladies!! I'm keeping up hope then! In planning on testing early at 12dpo instead of waiting...Tuesday can't come soon enough!


----------



## lorojovanos

I dont get why it doesnt give you CH's, especially with no opk's entered...
Good luck in the am...


----------



## Mom2Cayden

Hi there are so many posts I couldnt read them all, but I would love to join! Af is due christmas eve. So hoping I can give my son a brother or sister for christmas :) I hope I see lots of BFP on this page in upcoming days! Christmas babies for everyone.


----------



## DBZ34

lizlovelust said:


> Just got a random surge of saddness, I doubt I'm pregnant, we only BDed twice three days before O date. I doubt it's my month...

Actually, the time I got lucky, I only BD'd 3 days before ov. I totally thought I was out too, but, 2-3 days before are supposed to be the best days...


----------



## echo

Well so much for ovulating. :shrug:


----------



## Lindss

echo said:


> Well so much for ovulating. :shrug:

:hugs: when is it that you were supposed to O?


----------



## Lindss

So Think Im about 8dpo today. Again had the worst sleep ever. Literally, I peed every half hour, and in between had the most vivid dreams....like I can remember every single detail. No more spotting at all, but feel very full and wet down there, sorry tmi. My bbs are sore and I am praying this is it!! I have not tested yet...I am trying so hard to wait a few more days....dont think I could take the disappointment again, after 7 mnths. But I have not felt this way ever in ttw, so please please !!! I have every thing crossed!!


----------



## Lindss

liz did you test yet?!!! I cant wait, wake up!! lol!! :hugs:


----------



## echo

Lindss said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> Well so much for ovulating. :shrug:
> 
> :hugs: when is it that you were supposed to O?Click to expand...

Body has tried to a few times...but hasn't. Hormones are off, I guess. Normally I ovulate between cd18 and cd23. I've had ovulation occur earlier and later than that. Looks like this cycle is an off one. When yesterdays temp went up above 97, I thought maybe I did ovulate because I've been having o pains on my side. I think its just cysts, though. Oh, well.


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm right there with you ECHO:(

Good luck LINDSS:)


----------



## HWPG

where is liz this morning? agh!
afm, 4dpo, symptom spotting like crazy. driving myself mad. must focus on work and less on BnB.... GL to you gals. welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## Cristeena

Sorry Loro and Echo :(

AFM- bfn this morning on wondfo. I read all over the Internet how sensitive they were : /

Welcome everyone!


----------



## luna_19

I'm out :(


----------



## echo

:hugs: luna.


----------



## lorojovanos

:cry: Oh LUNA I'm so sorry hon


----------



## Cristeena

AW Luna, so sorry


----------



## Tower6

Took my BBT today and I thought for sure it would be a high temp because I was so sweaty when I woke up but it was 97.74... I will be interested to follow with this method. I took an OPK yesterday and it was neg. so we shall
See. 

I missed a few days on here - glad to be back! Congrats to all you :bfp: mommies!!!


----------



## Tower6

Tower6 said:


> Took my BBT today and I thought for sure it would be a high temp because I was so sweaty when I woke up but it was 97.74... I will be interested to follow with this method. I took an OPK yesterday and it was neg. so we shall
> See.
> 
> I missed a few days on here - glad to be back! Congrats to all you :bfp: mommies!!!




turtlemomma said:


> I always feel bad because I am on Pacific time so when people post on the weekdays, I have to catch up on like 4-5 pages in each thread! That also makes it hard for me to respond because usually by the time I see the questions, they have already been answered. :wacko:
> 
> Anyone else out there also in the Pacific Time zone?

I totally get What u mean!! I'm in north Idaho!


----------



## Dazed125

Hi MrsMM - I have not been on the board for so long so I have just seen your news about your BFP! I was hoping to see it when i came back, that's such brilliant news.

I had a break, but I am now back and have just completed my first round of clomid, my scan shows I will ovulate in the next day or two so I aim to test on new years eve!

Good luck all

xx


----------



## Jessica93

Hello Everyone!

I am currently 17 DPO With No AF and BFN!
I have been testing since 10DPO because I had some symptoms. 

symptoms were: Spotting at 6DPO that lasted 3 days
Frequent Head Aches
Crazy Heart Burn
Bloating
Tiredness
Hungry with no appitite
Moody

Now I only have heartburn, moody and hungry with no appitite, Bloating and slightly tired.

Well I keep getting BFNs. Im going Nuts! AF still hasnt showed up and shes never ever late! Im still trying to be hopeful because my sister didnt get her BFP until 21DPO.

Maybe its the tests im using?
Im using the dollar store PIAC
and the Clear blue digital.

Both I have heard may require a longer wait. Is that true? What do you suggest I use? I have heard some negative reviews on the FRER....


Is anyone else going through this or been through this??


----------



## StarlitHome

I'm out, AF has arrived. Blah.


----------



## HopeBabySoon

Got my BFP this morning! Still can't believe it happened on the first time we tried again. AF was due tomorrow. I'm still trying to figure out how I can keep this secret, so I can make it a Christmas Surprise for DH.

Good luck to everyone that is still in the 2WW!


----------



## Lindss

luna_19 said:


> I'm out :(

Sorry Luna xx


----------



## Dantz

Congrats to all of the bfp's.

I've been trying to stay out of all the forums, because they make me feel hopeless and frankly I can't handle that right now, but I wanted to update you and tell you that AF came this morning. On to month 7.


----------



## iGemini

Jessica93 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am currently 17 DPO With No AF and BFN!
> I have been testing since 10DPO because I had some symptoms.
> 
> symptoms were: Spotting at 6DPO that lasted 3 days
> Frequent Head Aches
> Crazy Heart Burn
> Bloating
> Tiredness
> Hungry with no appitite
> Moody
> 
> Now I only have heartburn, moody and hungry with no appitite, Bloating and slightly tired.
> 
> Well I keep getting BFNs. Im going Nuts! AF still hasnt showed up and shes never ever late! Im still trying to be hopeful because my sister didnt get her BFP until 21DPO.
> 
> Maybe its the tests im using?
> Im using the dollar store PIAC
> and the Clear blue digital.
> 
> Both I have heard may require a longer wait. Is that true? What do you suggest I use? I have heard some negative reviews on the FRER....
> 
> 
> Is anyone else going through this or been through this??

I'm also 17dpo today. I'm 2 days late, no sign of AF which is very odd. I'm either a bit early or right on time. I've tested BFN 9, 10, 12, 15dpo. Worried to test again bc those BFN's hurt a little more each time. 

Most of my symptoms have subsided except for ones I've never had - right hip/groin pain radiating down my thigh into my lower back. Extreme exhaustion - slept 14hrs straight over the wknd. Very moody - blew up at DP for no reason and cried immediately after. And I crave nothing but lettuce and tomatoes. 

Hoping to see BFP'S across the board, ladies! Good Luck!!


----------



## echo

Dantz said:


> Congrats to all of the bfp's.
> 
> I've been trying to stay out of all the forums, because they make me feel hopeless and frankly I can't handle that right now, but I wanted to update you and tell you that AF came this morning. On to month 7.

:hugs: Dantz. You should check out journals. Most of the time we're not even discussing anything fertility at all. Food, clothes, sports, trips, you name it.


----------



## Jessica93

iGemini said:


> Jessica93 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am currently 17 DPO With No AF and BFN!
> I have been testing since 10DPO because I had some symptoms.
> 
> symptoms were: Spotting at 6DPO that lasted 3 days
> Frequent Head Aches
> Crazy Heart Burn
> Bloating
> Tiredness
> Hungry with no appitite
> Moody
> 
> Now I only have heartburn, moody and hungry with no appitite, Bloating and slightly tired.
> 
> Well I keep getting BFNs. Im going Nuts! AF still hasnt showed up and shes never ever late! Im still trying to be hopeful because my sister didnt get her BFP until 21DPO.
> 
> Maybe its the tests im using?
> Im using the dollar store PIAC
> and the Clear blue digital.
> 
> Both I have heard may require a longer wait. Is that true? What do you suggest I use? I have heard some negative reviews on the FRER....
> 
> 
> Is anyone else going through this or been through this??
> 
> I'm also 17dpo today. I'm 2 days late, no sign of AF which is very odd. I'm either a bit early or right on time. I've tested BFN 9, 10, 12, 15dpo. Worried to test again bc those BFN's hurt a little more each time.
> 
> Most of my symptoms have subsided except for ones I've never had - right hip/groin pain radiating down my thigh into my lower back. Extreme exhaustion - slept 14hrs straight over the wknd. Very moody - blew up at DP for no reason and cried immediately after. And I crave nothing but lettuce and tomatoes.
> 
> Hoping to see BFP'S across the board, ladies! Good Luck!!Click to expand...

Atleast I can relate to someone! Its awful being so confused! I am craving mash potatoes and gravy!! I hope its not all in my head though. Will you be making an appointment for a blod test? If AF doesnt come by friday I am. Please keep me posted!!


----------



## Cristeena

Sorry Dantz :hugs:


----------



## iGemini

Lol, trust me - you aren't the only one going insane! 

I usually avg 25days. So, I'll be calling by Friday as well. Hopefully our appts will be to confirm our BFP &#128522;

Keep me posted too!


----------



## CaT1285

Jessica and iGemini: do you temp? If not, you may have just ovulated later than usual. Hang in there! You could still get your BFP this cycle.


----------



## Wywymom

Hi Ladies!

I'm waiting until Wednesday the 19th to test if AF hasnt showed by then. Little background. My husband and I have been trying naturally for 18 months after Mirena IUD removal. DS is 4 years old. He wants a sibling. Yesterday, I had light pink spotting then nothing. Today it's slightly brown. I don't get myself excited because every month is BFN. So this month I'm just going to wait it out. Today is my hubby's bday and would love to show him a BFP but I don't think it's going to happen. I have been dizzy and queazy on and off for the last 4-5 days. Hoping this is my month. 

Congrats to those who got their BFP's. I look forward to joining in soon.


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:


:bfp: CONGRATS *EVELYNNSMOM and HOPEBABYSOON* Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!



:test: *LEW32 *:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​

:book: Still waiting on news from *CHARLIE00134, PETZY, CL11, JENHOPE2583, KATIE617, LADYINWAIT, GIGGLES85, RAIN31, KEL21, LUCINDA7981, BRIANA0990, CASTAWAYBRIDE, CESTAMY83, DESTINYAWAITS, MAYBEBUB, BEAUTIFULBLI, CUTLER101, HOPEFORBFP, CARLYP, JONESBABY19, RELMOM2011 *

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


*ERINDOLPHIN* that number is climbing steadily! YaY! That is so good Hun, I pray it continues! 


*LOROJOVANOS* checked your numbers, looking good, those are so promising, and so happy you not only love your doc but that he was able to make "it official" for you!:dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* Hope that it is the start of your BFP Hun! I think it is still super early and I would hold that FRER but I don't doubt you used it GL:dust:


*DATUCKER* There is a really good implantation chart I post every wendnesday, it is on pg 73 of this very thread, check it out. :dust:


*DAZED125* :wave: welcome back Hun!!! Thanks!!! I am still shocked, definitely still one day at a timing it but sooo happy! I cannot wait to see your BFP, just a little extra :dust: coming your way Hun, the 31st will be good to you, it is also my gender scan day! FXD!GL :dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *LUNA_19, SARAHPG, OEDIPAMOS, STARLITEHOME, and DANTZ* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! January will be up in next week!!


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:


Please look at *page 73 * once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## #1onway

Can I join please!! Due to test on 25th dec x x good luck to everyone still waiting to test


----------



## RELmom2011

I'm out I started AF on Sunday morning!!! Booo so disappointed! I'm headed to a fertility center for a consult for ivf tomorrow morning! Wish me luck! Congrats to everyone on their bfps and good luck to the rest! Baby dust to all!!


----------



## RNVB

Hello Ladies!

I need strength and support...It will be day 28 tomorrow and my cycles range from 27-28 days. My boobs were very sore until yesterday, but today only my nipples are slightly sore. We have been TTC for the last 2.5 yrs. I have hit 30 milestone this year. DH and I will be going away on for the holiday on the 23rd. I would really like to give him the news this time. My periods are regular and all everything's normal - one of those "unexplained fertility problems"

Will wait until 22nd to test.


----------



## Baby_Dream

RNVB said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I need strength and support...It will be day 28 tomorrow and my cycles range from 27-28 days. My boobs were very sore until yesterday, but today only my nipples are slightly sore. We have been TTC for the last 2.5 yrs. I have hit 30 milestone this year. DH and I will be going away on for the holiday on the 23rd. I would really like to give him the news this time. My periods are regular and all everything's normal - one of those "unexplained fertility problems"
> 
> Will wait until 22nd to test.

I am praying for you. Keep strong, you will have your baby :) 

Keep us updated.

Congrats to all the new bfp, wishing you H&H 9 months :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Alright so I temped this morning, still high, I did test with a cheapie and there was a line! but I fell back asleep and when I woke up the line was gone! I'm a little confused!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test80379

I think what's in the photos is just an indent line, but there was an actual pink line this morning and I was so tired I forgot to take a photo and passed back out! Arg!


----------



## lizlovelust

OMG, so I did a blue dye test just cause my friend had some and a line came up, NOT an evap either! omg omg..... It's SUPER faint but there! and it's a full thick line unlike my previous evap half line a few cycles back! omg!


----------



## Cristeena

LIZ, I saw it at 8 DPO and I am seeing it again at 9 DPO. I dont want to get you too excited, but I think its your BFP starting!

RELMOM, sorry! :(


----------



## lorojovanos

put a pic up asap...


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test80386

Do you see it???


----------



## lorojovanos

what about ur frer


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test80389

Here's an unedited photo and it's still there


----------



## lizlovelust

Im trying to hold off using my FRER.... I really want to save it for when I'm farther along on my TWW!


----------



## Cristeena

I see it in all of them


----------



## lizlovelust

Omg, I really just feel like it's it! and that blue dye is with evening urin!


----------



## lizlovelust

anyone else see what I see? It's so much more noticeable in person but my phone camera sucks!


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test80395

another photo of it.


----------



## turtlemomma

Liz- you should use the frer tomorrow!

Afm- dh took my laptop so I'm on my phone... So this will be brief- 9dpo, -Hpt. But still early. Temp dip 2 days ago, now it's way up! I try not to symptom spot but I had insomnia last night- finally fell asleep, woke up drenched in sweat. Then all day today I've had a really annoying stomach ache/ nausea, and my Bbs are still really sore... Please please please somebody talk me down!


----------



## lizlovelust

Ah I think I will use the FRER! I'm so scared, what it's a BFN? but I see a line on my cheapie and my blue dye!


----------



## HWPG

Do it Liz! I see lines also!


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm scared of it screaming up at me saying "BFN HAHAHA"


----------



## HWPG

Hm, not sure what to say.... Do what you feel is best. (I still want you to do the frer, hehe)


----------



## HWPG

Ps. We're on page 99, y'all!


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm so incredibly gassy today, super sore boobs and nipples, feeling a bit tired, and mild sore lower back, That's about it.


----------



## LacyDaze

HopeBabySoon said:


> Got my BFP this morning! Still can't believe it happened on the first time we tried again. AF was due tomorrow. I'm still trying to figure out how I can keep this secret, so I can make it a Christmas Surprise for DH.
> 
> Good luck to everyone that is still in the 2WW!

Congrats HopeBabySoon on the :bfp:! Thats so exciting!!:happydance:

I'm hoping to have a BFP before Christmas too and I've been thinking a lot about how to keep it a secret over the holidays when so many people are drinking. My plan is to tell them I'm taking antibiotics for a UTI so I can't drink. Perhaps you could do the same?

Good luck with everything and congratulations again!!!


----------



## HWPG

Haha, it's funny to me that you,re more comfortable saying you have a UTI vs a BFP so you can wait for just the right moment! Oh the lengths we'll go to!


----------



## LacyDaze

Its the only infection that won't make your family nervous around you. At least UTI's aren't contagious or dangerous (if treated). I'm certain I'd get away with this excuse.


----------



## HWPG

I am prone to UTI,s myself; they wouldn't think twice if I used that excuse. They might think something scandalous of my bedroom activities, but let them 
think, ha!


----------



## Cristeena

Hey ladies,

Just out of curiosity, any idea why fertility friend would put my test date for Dec 27?

Im 9 DPO today, I O'd CD 19 (Dec 8), so Dec 27 would be 19 DPO... Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## luna_19

Cristeena said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just out of curiosity, any idea why fertility friend would put my test date for Dec 27?
> 
> Im 9 DPO today, I O'd CD 19 (Dec 8), so Dec 27 would be 19 DPO... Any thoughts? Thanks!

It takes a few months for it to determine your normal lp so it goes by the maximum possible until then


----------



## DBZ34

lizlovelust said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test80386
> 
> Do you see it???

I see like a hint of a shadow, but I don't see any color. Can you see color in person?


----------



## Lindss

lizlovelust said:


> Im trying to hold off using my FRER.... I really want to save it for when I'm farther along on my TWW!

I see it!! In all of them!! O yay liz! Post as soon as you use your FRER.

Afm, I tested with a FRER yeasterday, I know still super early, I o'd either last sun mon or tues, not sure * not this week, last week), and swore I saw the start of a line, showed hunbby, he thought me crazy!! But did a clear blue digital this am and it said not pregnant.....i know its too early, but I cant help feeling let down!


----------



## Lindss

turtlemomma said:


> Liz- you should use the frer tomorrow!
> 
> Afm- dh took my laptop so I'm on my phone... So this will be brief- 9dpo, -Hpt. But still early. Temp dip 2 days ago, now it's way up! I try not to symptom spot but I had insomnia last night- finally fell asleep, woke up drenched in sweat. Then all day today I've had a really annoying stomach ache/ nausea, and my Bbs are still really sore... Please please please somebody talk me down!

Cant talk you down when it all sounds so promising!!! Keep us posted!! :winkwink:


----------



## snapsphere

Hi there :flower:

I'm currently cd40, AF is late. Cycles are reg and range from 30-35 days. Been testing with only bfn so far. Getting US this Fri to find out what's going on. Here are my symptoms thus far:

AF from Nov 8-16th (normal for me)
O'd between Nov 23-25th
Since Dec 8th been having the following:
- nausea ALL day
- bbs sore along the outsides and around areola, feel bruised & are swollen
- acne on forehead... not normal for me
- increased appetite, especially right after eating?? :shrug:
- peeing ALL the time. DH says I should just stay on the toilet as I'd save water from all the flushing! lol
- extremely exhausted ALL the time. Can literally sleep through the night, except for waking to go pee, and then sleep all day & evening
- sore lower back... Feels more achy
- spotting once a day and just a little. This stopped yesterday. CM has been creamy/clear mixed with light brown/beige with dark brown bits
- Fri Dec 14th had two tiny bright red spots of blood when wiped, so assumed this was implantation bleeding? :shrug: had cramping and pinching in lower left side and below belly button. The day this all happened I came down with what seemed to be a 24-hr flu... Sore throat, achy, headaches, weak with no energy, nauseous (more so) and my right eye puffed right up and got so red and irritated that I thought I caught pink eye! But all the flu symptoms disappeared by the next day. :thumbup:
- today I'm feeling sooooo much better. No nausea, headache, and have more energy, but still bfn this a.m. With fmu! Am I crazy ladies?!? :wacko:


----------



## Bellydreams

snapsphere said:


> Hi there :flower:
> 
> I'm currently cd40, AF is late. Cycles are reg and range from 30-35 days. Been testing with only bfn so far. Getting US this Fri to find out what's going on. Here are my symptoms thus far:
> 
> AF from Nov 8-16th (normal for me)
> O'd between Nov 23-25th
> Since Dec 8th been having the following:
> - nausea ALL day
> - bbs sore along the outsides and around areola, feel bruised & are swollen
> - acne on forehead... not normal for me
> - increased appetite, especially right after eating?? :shrug:
> - peeing ALL the time. DH says I should just stay on the toilet as I'd save water from all the flushing! lol
> - extremely exhausted ALL the time. Can literally sleep through the night, except for waking to go pee, and then sleep all day & evening
> - sore lower back... Feels more achy
> - spotting once a day and just a little. This stopped yesterday. CM has been creamy/clear mixed with light brown/beige with dark brown bits
> - Fri Dec 14th had two tiny bright red spots of blood when wiped, so assumed this was implantation bleeding? :shrug: had cramping and pinching in lower left side and below belly button. The day this all happened I came down with what seemed to be a 24-hr flu... Sore throat, achy, headaches, weak with no energy, nauseous (more so) and my right eye puffed right up and got so red and irritated that I thought I caught pink eye! But all the flu symptoms disappeared by the next day. :thumbup:
> - today I'm feeling sooooo much better. No nausea, headache, and have more energy, but still bfn this a.m. With fmu! Am I crazy ladies?!? :wacko:

Wow that is a lot of convincing symptoms! Hope the US goes well! Not getting AF or BFP is utterly frustrating!! Hope it is sorted out soon! Did you just come off the pill per chance?


----------



## CarlyP

Hi Hun,

No your not crazy lol, I think our bodies just like playing us up!!

What tests are your using? Is it possible you're too early?


----------



## snapsphere

Hi Liz. If it helps I see a line too! :thumbup:


----------



## snapsphere

Hi Bellydreams. Thanks for the encouragement! No, I've been off bc for five years now. This IS completely and utterly the most frustrating thing I've ever been through! LOL

Hi CarlyP. Thanks for the vote of confidence. I really feel like I'm losing my marbles over here. lol I'm testing with dollar store cheapies that both of my sister-in-laws swear by, but maybe they're not working for me?:shrug: There is always a possibility that I O'd much later than I thought... I so wish I would have charted! Hindsight is always 20/20, right? :dohh:


----------



## chimmi

I am due AF in 7 -8 days. Don't know how many dpo I am. But have got new spots on my chin, im exhausted, craving sweet things and chocolate etc. And this morning had weird cramps in my belly, felt like I was on AF. But I'm not... Boobs aren't sore yet.. wasn't going.to symptom spot but those cramps, were very strange for this early in my cycle. Am on day 22 of a 29 day cycle.


----------



## HWPG

Liz, frer?!


----------



## Cristeena

BFN this morning on a Wondfo :(

I know 10 DPO is still early, but my hope always goes from 100% to about 2% once I hit this mark... 

GL Ladies :)


----------



## HWPG

Sorry cristeena :(


----------



## Cristeena

Anyone ever had a BFP but it start as an outline and not filled in? I see a second line when I tilt my screen, but it is not filled in. It is easier for me to see it when I play around with inverting, greyscale, etc. Am I just going crazy or does anyone else see what I am talking about? Maybe if I am only seeing the outline that means its just the antibody strip....it is VErrrrry faint. oy, I hate ttc.....

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=80494#comments


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:



:test: * CRISTEENA, MUSICFOREVER, and TURTLEMOMMA *:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​

:book: Still waiting on news from *CL11, JENHOPE2583, KATIE617, LADYINWAIT, GIGGLES85, RAIN31, LUCINDA7981, BRIANA0990, CESTAMY83, DESTINYAWAITS, BEAUTIFULBLIS, CUTLER101, CARLYP, JONESBABY19, and LEW32 *

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* I can see something on the blue dye, however I am like LORO, I don't do the blue! It suuuure looks like this is about to be a BFP Merry Christmas!!! GL :dust:


*CRISTEENA* FF does that until it gets some data to use to compare your cycles. Usually after 2-3 it gives you a better read. They want to make sure you are good and past possible AF. I think think anyway when you are really TTC with charting and everything, you should really wait till 12DPO+ or AF so that you can get really familiar with your cycles. If you look at the chart I post on Wednesdays (pg 73), 9DPO really is super early and only gives BFP to those that have such a high hormone levels to begin with. GL Hun!:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *RELMOM2011* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! January!! Here we are: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ers-0-come-find-buddy-today.html#post24051519



*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:


Please look at *page 73 * once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test80535

BFP on blue again, BFN on FRER....


----------



## lizlovelust

my boobs and nipples hurt so bad, worse than they ever have before


----------



## Lindss

Cristeena said:


> BFN this morning on a Wondfo :(
> 
> I know 10 DPO is still early, but my hope always goes from 100% to about 2% once I hit this mark...
> 
> GL Ladies :)

Sorry hon! I know exactly how you feel! Sending you lots of baby dust!


----------



## DBZ34

lizlovelust said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test80535
> 
> BFP on blue again, BFN on FRER....

That line on the blue could be the antibody strip if there's no color to it. I hope it's not a nasty evap. You so deserve your BFP. Have you tried a different type of blue dye test?

Maybe it's still too early...maybe your bean is just a slow riser. Are you going to test again in the morning (or tonight ;) ) ?


----------



## DBZ34

Cristeena said:


> BFN this morning on a Wondfo :(
> 
> I know 10 DPO is still early, but my hope always goes from 100% to about 2% once I hit this mark...
> 
> GL Ladies :)

:hugs: ! 10DPO is such a hard day...as is 11 DPO. But hopefully you'll see that BFP in a couple of days!! :)


----------



## snapsphere

...


----------



## snapsphere

Ok, so I broke down and bought two digis... One CB and one FR! :blush: I'm now waiting the longest three minutes of my life!! lol


----------



## lizlovelust

the blue tests are no doubt very blue in person my phone camera just sucks! ill test again tomorrow, ive never had blue evaps look like this before.


----------



## lizlovelust

ive also never gotten two evaps in a row on blue dye


----------



## Lindss

Liz I'm hoping this is it for you girl!"

I just took another frer and at first I saw the lightest maybe of lines if I held it to the light, so I thought bfn for sure. Then got hubby an hr later when he got home Cruz he wanted to see it, and now there is a pink line....is it prob just an evap? Can they be pink? I thought you got could only be grey? Gunna try and post a pic


----------



## Lindss

How do I post a pic?
U


----------



## snapsphere

Hi Lindss. Just click on post reply and the click on the paperclip icon to add a pic.

2 more BFNs to add to the arsenal :cry: idk wth is going on! Going to have to wait it out until Fri I guess. Here's to slowly going crazy :wacko: lol


----------



## snapsphere

chimmi said:


> I am due AF in 7 -8 days. Don't know how many dpo I am. But have got new spots on my chin, im exhausted, craving sweet things and chocolate etc. And this morning had weird cramps in my belly, felt like I was on AF. But I'm not... Boobs aren't sore yet.. wasn't going.to symptom spot but those cramps, were very strange for this early in my cycle. Am on day 22 of a 29 day cycle.

Good luck and keep us posted. Here's to your BFP! kmfx!! :flower:


----------



## DBZ34

lizlovelust said:


> the blue tests are no doubt very blue in person my phone camera just sucks! ill test again tomorrow, ive never had blue evaps look like this before.

It does look good. Very promising. :) Are you doing another FRER? Here's hoping those lines get nice and dark tomorrow. :)


----------



## lizlovelust

I think ill do another frer closer to 16dpo


----------



## chimmi

Also am f&#*@ing starving. Moody too. Gah.


----------



## CarlyP

I did a test today 12 days after we DTD first time unprotected and got a :bfn: but.... I have no clue that I even ovulated around that day, we have still BD since then so still may have caught the egg it's just a long waiting game I think.

If I get AF anytime soon I will start charting and temping I think also use OPK's just so I know where I am in my cycle.


----------



## Lindss

where is the paper clip attch? i dont see it....


----------



## gabbygabz

Wow! Lots of exciting testing going on this morning. Fingers crossed that all of those lines just keep getting darker!

AFM: Pretty sure I'm out . 13 dpo today (with a BFN on Wondfo) and temp has started to drop in the same way it did right about this time last month. On to a NYE try!


----------



## Lindss

here....
 



Attached Files:







securedownload.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## HWPG

lindss, for SURE i see a line. not sure about bfp or evap or anything else, but the line IS there. eek!


----------



## Lindss

HWPG said:


> lindss, for SURE i see a line. not sure about bfp or evap or anything else, but the line IS there. eek!

aaaaa i know! and its pink.......but It was almost a line and I wasnt sure, so I did what we are NOT supposed to do, and took it out of the package.....annd it was pink. So still not counting it as my bfp....i have a few more to do in the next few days!
Thanx hon fpr your input....it means alot xx:hugs:


----------



## CarlyP

Lindss said:


> here....

I defiantly see a line!!!:thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

Im havind mild cramping and severe fatigue.


----------



## Lindss

lizlovelust said:


> Im havind mild cramping and severe fatigue.

did you see my pic? what do you think?


----------



## Wywymom

I see a line Lindss. Can't wait to see it get darker. I'm starting to think I'm out because I'm having dark brown spotting. But I will say I do have an unusual feeling in my stomach almost as if I just did crunches and dizziness. Guess I will have to wait and see tomorrow.


----------



## lizlovelust

linds id say bfp!!!

should I take my digi or hold off?


----------



## Cristeena

*Linds* I see a line!

*Liz,* I would hold off since you got a bfn on a frer...


----------



## lizlovelust

im sad I feel like its going to be bfn again this cycle


----------



## Lindss

Wywymom said:


> I see a line Lindss. Can't wait to see it get darker. I'm starting to think I'm out because I'm having dark brown spotting. But I will say I do have an unusual feeling in my stomach almost as if I just did crunches and dizziness. Guess I will have to wait and see tomorrow.

I'd say you are in for sure xx


----------



## Lindss

lizlovelust said:


> linds id say bfp!!!
> 
> should I take my digi or hold off?

liz the clearblue gave me a bfn this am,,,,,thats why i am trying so hard to not get to happy.......it could be an evap still......waiting to get excited! i would hold off...i am going to do the last digi on fri xx:hugs:


----------



## Lindss

Cristeena said:


> *Linds* I see a line!
> 
> *Liz,* I would hold off since you got a bfn on a frer...

thanks hun! im trying so hard to not get too excited.....it did not appear right away, so still thinking it may be a nasty evap......will keep you posted xx


----------



## Lindss

lizlovelust said:


> im sad I feel like its going to be bfn again this cycle

dont give up love.....:hugs:


----------



## Wywymom

So question ladies: my CP is high, soft, and closed. It is also tilted backward. 

Does this sound like my cervix is ready for AF?


----------



## Mrs. 2010

I see the line Lind... I say starting of your BFP congrats. Liz I seen lines on the first 2 pics but not on the frer. But your still early FX'D for you.

As for me I ovulated today. I will be testing January 1, 2013. Here's to a new year BFP! And here's to one more year in my 20's! So sad!!!


----------



## Bellydreams

What DPO is everyone?

I just did a test at 14DPO and BFN, so I'll be out for sure! I don't think AF will come for at least another 4 days though so I'll test again next Mon if nothing happens beforehand.

This is our second cycle and I sound like an idiot but I feel like I'm just not meant to have kids! A BFP is too much a dream and will never be my reality!


----------



## nico82

Bellydreams said:


> What DPO is everyone?
> 
> I just did a test at 14DPO and BFN, so I'll be out for sure! I don't think AF will come for at least another 4 days though so I'll test again next Mon if nothing happens beforehand.
> 
> This is our second cycle and I sound like an idiot but I feel like I'm just not meant to have kids! A BFP is too much a dream and will never be my reality!

Dont lose hope sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## DestinyAwaits

Just wanted to provide a update. AF arrived for me on Friday 12/14. I am starting my 3rd round of clomid tonight. Congrats to eveyone that got BFPs and good luck to those who didnt. I will sign in again in Jan during my 2ww. Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Mom2Cayden

I'm sorry for all the people with BFN. I feel for you. I am between 8-10 dpo and yesterday I had spotting and today I've had cramping all day. This reminds me of when I was pregnant withmy son so much. I will test Christmas Eve because that is when af is due. I feel really excited but don't want to give my hopes up and be really disapointed for Christmas.


----------



## Baby_Dream

Mom2Cayden said:


> I'm sorry for all the people with BFN. I feel for you. I am between 8-10 dpo and yesterday I had spotting and today I've had cramping all day. This reminds me of when I was pregnant withmy son so much. I will test Christmas Eve because that is when af is due. I feel really excited but don't want to give my hopes up and be really disapointed for Christmas.

Good luck, praying for you :flower:


----------



## shaunasmommy

I am 2 dpo today, so I just got into my 2ww. Ready for the days to fly by!! This is my 4th month trying..The first month we ntnp, the last 3 we've been active, and this is my first month charting/temping, so I hope that it helps us. At least I know for sure now when I am ovulating and when I am most fertile, so fx!! We've been praying hard about it, and we're really hoping that this Christmas we can get one of the best presents ever.. :) Good luck to those waiting to test still, and so sorry for the ones who got bfn's..There's always next month!


----------



## Tower6

I have another temping question... Anyone read any of my latest posts?? I need help


----------



## Tower6

I have a question with my cycle - hoping tk get it answered before its TTT, would live ur input it u have a few min next time ur on, let me know - thnx
I kno ur already super busy!!


----------



## HWPG

Tower, ask your questions again please. I will help answer if I can.


----------



## lizlovelust

Mild dull cramps coming off and on today.


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm starting to feel like I'm out...


----------



## Baby_Dream

When is AF due liz?


----------



## Wywymom

I'm testing tomorrow. Crossing my own fingers!!! Ahhh.


----------



## lizlovelust

baby_dream, it's due Monday


----------



## Baby_Dream

Its still early liz. U tested early: ) still hope for ur bfp


----------



## lizlovelust

How does my chart look?


----------



## turtlemomma

lizlovelust said:


> How does my chart look?

It looks great! Very nice solid temps! 

I'm the same DPO as you Liz, and I've got every symptom in the book but still testing BFN... We just have to wait! :hugs:


----------



## Tower6

Hi HWPG- thank you! I started temping yesterday and my temp was 97.74 and today when I got te results of DH S/A I mentioned to my Midwife (whom i LOVE and usually trust completely) that that was my temp yesterday and she said that it would never drop that low as a base temp.. I asked if she thought that it could be that I'm goin to O since today is day 8-9 of my cycle and she said that my temp would never drop to the 97 anything and that if u dropped that low It would be a person with hypothermia.... I've been comparing and looking at other charts on here and it seems that everyone
Has temps in the 97... Is this right? I think I O on or around CD 10 even tho I'm a 28 day cycle. I remember it being strange/early with my prior pregnancies. My OPK is neg but it's definitely a line I'm just waiting on it to darken a little more. 

If u have any help I gladly welcome it! 

And also what day should I expect to start testing? I started AF on Monday last week and I was done by wed. If that helps. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## turtlemomma

Tower6 said:


> Hi HWPG- thank you! I started temping yesterday and my temp was 97.74 and today when I got te results of DH S/A I mentioned to my Midwife (whom i LOVE and usually trust completely) that that was my temp yesterday and she said that it would never drop that low as a base temp.. I asked if she thought that it could be that I'm goin to O since today is day 8-9 of my cycle and she said that my temp would never drop to the 97 anything and that if u dropped that low It would be a person with hypothermia.... I've been comparing and looking at other charts on here and it seems that everyone
> Has temps in the 97... Is this right? I think I O on or around CD 10 even tho I'm a 28 day cycle. I remember it being strange/early with my prior pregnancies. My OPK is neg but it's definitely a line I'm just waiting on it to darken a little more.
> 
> If u have any help I gladly welcome it!
> 
> And also what day should I expect to start testing? I started AF on Monday last week and I was done by wed. If that helps.
> 
> Thanks everyone!

my temps have even been as low as 95.9! I generally have low temps though, in fact I just tested; wide awake, just made my bed and folded laundry, and my temp was 98.4. So even though your midwife knows a lot about many things (and I'm sure she's WONDERFUL!) it is possible to have temps below 97 and be perfectly healthy! Its normal for me to have average temps before O at about 96.8! I've heard that everyone's bbt vary and anywhere from 96.4 to 98.8 is fine. So long as your temps generally stay in a consistent range. 98.6 is an average. Hope this helps a bit!


----------



## turtlemomma

I just googled hypothermia and your temp has to be below 95 to be considered dangerously low...


----------



## turtlemomma

I ALSO just did a little more checking online and apparently if your temps are consistently below 97.7 you could have hypothyroidism. Hmm. Think I may get my thyroid checked! :wacko:


----------



## Baby_Dream

Liz my AF was due 3rd of dec, i tested on the 2nd pm and it was negative. Tested on the 3rd at 5pm and was positive. I mean u r not out yet and your chart is great .
The only thing i did different this month is that i didnt think about it much and so i wasn't stressed. I think it helps the body with the implantation process and the development of the pregnancy. It's just what i think, maybe i am wrong! 

I wish u all the best and i feel this might be your month :)

Best wishes to all waiting to test :)


----------



## Tower6

My whole family has hypo not hyper thyroidism! That could pose problems... I'm going to call tomorrow! Thanks so much! So do u think I could start tryin as
Early as CD10? I have never charted or temped even tho I have 3 kids but I do remember having surprise pregnancies because by the time I thought I should try I went
In and I was testing positive meaning that I had Od'd way earlier than normal.. Hmmm


----------



## Mrsmac02

Hey MrsMM24, it's my day to test. 

Did a hpt with fmu and got a very faint pink line. I don't want to call it a bfp just yet, im really anxious in seeing things, but as long as af doesn't show (fingers and toes crossed), I'll test again in a few days and let you know xx


----------



## Lindss

Mrsmac02 said:


> Hey MrsMM24, it's my day to test.
> 
> Did a hpt with fmu and got a very faint pink line. I don't want to call it a bfp just yet, im really anxious in seeing things, but as long as af doesn't show (fingers and toes crossed), I'll test again in a few days and let you know xx

good luck!!!:winkwink:


----------



## mrskatie80

Please add me to Dec 24th - Christmas Eve BFP would be an AWESOME Christmas pressie for me to give to hubby!! :D


----------



## Mrsmac02

Thanks lindss! I don't 'feel' pg - absolutely no unusual symptoms, not even sore bbs (worse than they would be around time of af!) - so anxious it won't work out. 

I'm only 14dpo now but will keep you posted!!


----------



## HWPG

Tower, if you check out my charts, all my pre ov temps are just about 97, +- 0.2. I think your midwife may have mis spoken, and I have had other bloodwork done and so far my thyroid is a-ok. I would start DTD at cd10 for sure, and go every other day (smep). Will you be using opks? If yes, when you get a positive, do it that night and the next night (you may end p with three nights in a row that way, FYI). Does that help at all? More questions? Ask away!


----------



## HWPG

Ps, Wth ff? It just changed my Ch's by a week! So, tower, perfect example of knowing your body and temp - I know my pre ov temps are about 97 as I said, and post ov are >97.4. I'm going to leave my chart for now so you can see whatever the heck fr did to it, but I am about 94% sure that I did not ov til cd29, not cd21. Charting has really helped me, otherwise these long cycles would be very emotional for me. Now I know that I'm only 6dpo, and when to expect af.


----------



## CaT1285

Tower/turtlemomma - I'm sure your temps are perfectly normal. There is a difference between your core body temperature - i.e. your actual internal body temperature - and what your oral thermometer is going to read. The average body temperature is 98.6, but when you take your temperature orally, the thermometer is going to read something significantly lower than that. Plus, your temperature could be about 1 degree cooler in the morning as soon as you wake up than it will be later in the day. I'm sure you are fine.


----------



## chimmi

My average temps have been 97.something. I've only had two temps so far over 98degrees.


----------



## HWPG

Sorry, one more post.... The temp at cd21? I think it was my body *trying* to ovulate, but a false start. Later today, I will discard the temp. As you can see, I had pos opks later in the month, and clear temp rise. The actual ovulation. (sorry I'm talking so much, too much info?)


----------



## Cestamy83

Hi! I was testing 12/13... I'm OUT :cry:

According to my OV chart, I could potentially conceive around New Years :-o

See you 2013, ladies xxx


----------



## snapsphere

Kmfx for your bfp CarlyP! :)


----------



## snapsphere

I see a line too! :) it WILL get darker!!!


----------



## snapsphere

Bellydreams said:


> What DPO is everyone?
> 
> I just did a test at 14DPO and BFN, so I'll be out for sure! I don't think AF will come for at least another 4 days though so I'll test again next Mon if nothing happens beforehand.
> 
> This is our second cycle and I sound like an idiot but I feel like I'm just not meant to have kids! A BFP is too much a dream and will never be my reality!

Please don't lose hope! At 14 DPO and bfn you still have a shot so hang in there (I know it's hard dear!) and test again in a day or two. Kmfx for you Hun! :flower:


----------



## snapsphere

Hypothyroidism runs in my family and my normal bbt is 96.5 on the dot, everyday. A rise in temp is drastic for me if it reaches 97! I've never been over 98 except once when I was really ill and it reached 98.2 and that's it. I've never even had a fever! lol so... All that to say that I get my thyroid checked regularly and it's completely normal. Some of us are just "colder" than others I guess. Maybe that's why my hands and feet are always cold... If they ever get warm then I know I'm coming down with a cold! lol :)


----------



## snapsphere

Sticky baby dust to you! Think dark line, dark line, dark line! :)


----------



## snapsphere

Can u girls tell I'm going stir crazy sitting at home (suppose to be working on my art but just can't get in the mindset!), I so need to get off the iPad and go do something productive! :blush: it's only Wednesday and I have one more whole day plus all day today to wait for my ultrasound. :wacko:

I'm so scared and anxious. DH is taking time off work to go with me because he's feeling the same too. I'm on cd41 still bfn! My gp told me yesterday that he thinks I still could be and ordered a urine test at the hospital which I was suppose to do today but we got hit with over a foot of snow this a.m.! Like seriously, wtf!?! I feel like everything is against me this cycle :cry:

Ok, rant and pity part over (for now). Time to go finish that portrait. I'll be back later to check up on you gals. Have a fantabulous day everyone! :flower:


----------



## HWPG

Snap, i was on my ipad also during OH's PT.... hence the 3 posts in a row from me this morning, hehe. now i'm at work but we're going bowling this afternoon, so i am also "chat happy" today :)


----------



## Tower6

Oh my gosh thank you so much for all the posts!! The crazy thing about my low core temps is that I wake up so sweaty lately that I feel like I am seriously sick
And that I will for sure be running a temperature, but nope 97.90 today. I am wondering of FF will even tell me if I O tomorrow or soon at all because I won't have 6 temps by tomorrow. So yes I'm doing OPKs and temping and PRAYING I catch that little egg this month. 

OHH and I bought softcups so we have been having a lot of fun laughing at the sound of that lol

Thanks so much ladies!

And never never too much info!! I love chattiness that's why I'm
Here!


----------



## Wywymom

I'm out. AF showed her face this morning. :( I was so hoping this was my month. By this unusual AF I just feel like something is up. No cramping at all. Very unusual for me.


----------



## HWPG

sorry to hear wywy :(
tower, lately i've been sleeping "hot" also, like waking up with a flushed face and needing less clothes. but my temps are a-ok; isnt it funny how the body works? :) (ps. have i mentioned before how i love softcups? oh yes.)


----------



## kassiaethne

Am out af came this morning


----------



## lizlovelust

temp went up a little, super sore boobs n nipps, now im constipated and that neeeever happens to me. also still very faint line on blue dye tests but nothibg on ic today.


----------



## Wywymom

So I guess next month Im gonna go all out with TTC. Gonna chart, BBT, use preseed, whole nine yards. I want another baby before my son gets any older.


----------



## kassiaethne

Wywymom said:


> So I guess next month Im gonna go all out with TTC. Gonna chart, BBT, use preseed, whole nine yards. I want another baby before my son gets any older.

Woot im doing the same, just started charting today


----------



## Cristeena

hi ladies,

So sorry to those the witch got!! She can be a real B.

AFM, BFN this morning at 11DPO on Wondfo and $tree, and she is due today. I usually have a 27 day cycle with a 10 day luteal phase, but this month I ovulated two days later, so I am having a 29 day cycle. Feel like she will be here any minute. I have three answer brands, but not going to waste those since the super sensitive Wondfo is BFN. I know the witch is coming, she is just teasing me and giving me false hope!! 

GL everyone!

Also, this month I will be trying 50mg of B complex to lengthen my LP!


----------



## Wywymom

kassiaethne said:


> Wywymom said:
> 
> 
> So I guess next month Im gonna go all out with TTC. Gonna chart, BBT, use preseed, whole nine yards. I want another baby before my son gets any older.
> 
> Woot im doing the same, just started charting todayClick to expand...

Me too. Day 1. So maybe we can be buddies through this and hopefully one of us gets a BFP. I think I'm gonna go buy opks too.


----------



## kassiaethne

Wywymom said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wywymom said:
> 
> 
> So I guess next month Im gonna go all out with TTC. Gonna chart, BBT, use preseed, whole nine yards. I want another baby before my son gets any older.
> 
> Woot im doing the same, just started charting todayClick to expand...
> 
> Me too. Day 1. So maybe we can be buddies through this and hopefully one of us gets a BFP. I think I'm gonna go buy opks too.Click to expand...

Yay always been wanting a ttc buddy. Found one this month but she wound up getting pregnant this month yay for her. Day 1 here too.

i have opks, preseed, and softcups.

I got my opks on amazon here

https://www.amazon.com/Ovulation-Pr..._2?ie=UTF8&qid=1355936949&sr=8-2&keywords=Opk

They were accurate for my ttc partner and for me they did darken too during my o time so im assuming for me too.
They also come with pregnancy tests so i feel less guilty bout being all poas crazy


----------



## chimmi

What's a soft cup?


----------



## kassiaethne

chimmi said:


> What's a soft cup?

"Softcup fertility success stories are now so commonplace that Instead has filed for FDA clearance to officially market the Softcups as a conception aid.

Better yet, Softcups are "body friendly and body safe." They have been tested for biocompatibility and are hypoallergenic. In the over ten years that the product has been on the market, there have been no reported incidences of Toxic Shock Syndrome. Instead Softcups are made entirely of hypoallergenic, non-toxic, non-irritating, non-absorbent materials that have been used for more than 20 years in the health care profession. And the Softcups have no irritating latex.

The Softcup by Instead was originally designed as an innovative "no strings" and "no wings" alternative to traditional forms of feminine protection. Yet, it was the trying-to-conceive community who first used the Softcup as a preconception fertility aid.

According to Instead, the makers of the Softcup, trying-to-conceive (TTC) couples were "seeking a simple and affordable option before going to more extreme treatments. [These couples] discovered that the Softcup could be inserted immediately after intercourse to promote conception - and they had amazing success stories to prove it.

As a fertility aid, the rationale behind the Softcup is simple: Following lovemaking, the Softcup is used as a reservoir to hold semen and sperm close to the cervix. The cervix is the channel that sperm must pass through to reach the uterus and fertilize the egg. Thus, the Softcup may work as a fertility aid by helping pool sperm around the cervix."

Copied and pasted from insteads website cuz im on my ipad, harder to type out the whole explinations but alot of women ttc get pregnant after using them because they hold the sperm up to the cervix


----------



## chimmi

Ohh :/ hmm thanks!


----------



## kassiaethne

chimmi said:


> Ohh :/ hmm thanks!

Yup they arent that expencive i bought mine from amazon too (easier for me instead of wanting to drive everywhere when in the usa) 

https://www.amazon.com/Instead-Soft...e=UTF8&qid=1355938107&sr=8-1&keywords=Softcup here


----------



## lizlovelust

hmmmm


----------



## 3athena3

Congrats to all the BFP's. Sorry to any the wicked witch got. 

Afm- 9 dpo. trying not to get my hopes up too much but I do have a symptom that I haven't had in previous TWWs. For the last 2-3 days I have had a constant sore feeling in the area of my uterus. Like when your muscles are sore the next day from working out. It is very tender especially when DS jumps in my lap or presses on my stomach. Has anyone ever experienced this or heard of anyone who has?


----------



## Wywymom

Okay so I thought AF visited me this morning. Put in a tampon and went on about my day. Went to change it and there was nothing there. Took a test (IC) and got a very very faint line. I thought maybe I'm losing my mind or something. I'm so confused. AF or what? Any suggestions or ideas?


----------



## Wywymom

Okay so three tests on left are from today. One on right is from yesterday. Just tell me I'm seeing things and I'm crazy. I can take it. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 28


----------



## kassiaethne

Wywymom said:


> Okay so three tests on left are from today. One on right is from yesterday. Just tell me I'm seeing things and I'm crazy. I can take it. :)

I see it mostly on the one on the left!


----------



## Cristeena

Wywymom said:


> Okay so three tests on left are from today. One on right is from yesterday. Just tell me I'm seeing things and I'm crazy. I can take it. :)

I see it on all of them. hope this is your bfp!


----------



## Wywymom

kassiaethne said:


> Wywymom said:
> 
> 
> Okay so three tests on left are from today. One on right is from yesterday. Just tell me I'm seeing things and I'm crazy. I can take it. :)
> 
> I see it mostly on the one on the left!Click to expand...

The picture is a lot more faint than the actual test. When I lined them up I could see a difference. So I did two more in a row to see if I'm crazy or if there is a change.


----------



## kassiaethne

Wywymom said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wywymom said:
> 
> 
> Okay so three tests on left are from today. One on right is from yesterday. Just tell me I'm seeing things and I'm crazy. I can take it. :)
> 
> I see it mostly on the one on the left!Click to expand...
> 
> The picture is a lot more faint than the actual test. When I lined them up I could see a difference. So I did two more in a row to see if I'm crazy or if there is a change.Click to expand...

yay so excittting!!


----------



## snapsphere

HWPG, that is too funny! Glad I'm not the only one :)
Have fun bowling!


----------



## snapsphere

Wywymom said:


> Okay so three tests on left are from today. One on right is from yesterday. Just tell me I'm seeing things and I'm crazy. I can take it. :)

Yeppers! There's a line and def more apparent on the left. Woohoo! Keep testing and keep us posted :happydance:


----------



## chimmi

I keep squeezing my boobs every half hour to see if they hurt yet...! I think If they hurt then af is in her way next week. Due weds...currently no soreness. But usually they hurt 5 days before... anyone else or is it just me?


----------



## Wywymom

Mine aren't hurting at all. Just dizzy and extremely yellow urine. It's weird I know.


----------



## chimmi

Also my boyf cooked himself Gammon steak.for dinner and is in bed next to me and its all I can smell. It's turning my stomach!


----------



## CarlyP

I check my bbs all the time but I think I make them sore by poking and prodding them


----------



## chimmi

CarlyP said:


> I check my bbs all the time but I think I make them sore by poking and prodding them

Yeah I'm the same. they are fine and don't hurt till a few days after they've been squeezed squished and mauled every five minutes. Every month I think to myself, I wonder if they wouldn't hurt if I didn't squeeze them,not even once... But I never get to find out coz its so easy to have a feel lol


----------



## MrsMM24

As promised...... to help ease the stress.

You *MUST* keep in mind that this is based on a 28-30 day cycle. So if you _*know*_ that yours is shorter or longer, you have to tweak the numbers or days a little.... GL Ladies

*December!!!*


https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## Angel_babi

Testing on Dec 22..


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:



:test: * BELLYDREAMS, MRSMAC02, and WYWYMOM *​*


 Still waiting on news from CL11, JENHOPE2583, KATIE617, LADYINWAIT, GIGGLES85, RAIN31, LUCINDA7981, BRIANA0990, BEAUTIFULBLIS, CUTLER101, CARLYP, JONESBABY19, LEW32, CRISTEENA, MUSICFOREVER, and TURTLEMOMMA  Good Luck to you Hun! *

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* If you wait another day and use a pink dye, you should get a better result Hun, GL :dust:


*LINDSS* That looks like the start of a BFP Hun! GL :dust:


*MRSMAC02 and WYWYMOM* I don't see sticks to judge but it sounds like you may be seeing the start of a very early BFP, GL FXD!:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *DESTINYAWAITS, CESTAMY83, and KASSIAETHNE* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! January!! Here we are: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ers-0-come-find-buddy-today.html#post24051519



*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:


Please look at *page 111 * once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## HWPG

Chimmi, I love love softcups. They hold it all in, no post sex mess. It's great. Highly recommend.


----------



## Tower6

Ok so Monday I took an OPK and it was a line but not dark enough so I skipped a day which was my first day of temping then yesterday I took an OPK and it wasn't dark enough to be positive so today I took one on CD 10 and it's gone! No line at all....?! What? Does this mean I O'd??? Or just that I am too soon still but then why did I have lines? Oh man this has me totally confused from what I thought was going on... Help?


----------



## Mrsmac02

Thanks MrsMM24 - I posted a pic earlier but it got moved to the gallery. I'll take another in a few days and post then. If its bfp, am I ok to post a pic here? I know some users would rather people didn't and don't want to offend! Xx


----------



## Lindss

Post a pic! I Am all about supporting myladues and want to see all poss bfps"!


----------



## Wywymom

Three on left are today. One on right is yesterday. All are IC. Testing with FRER tomorrow. FX'd. 

To let all you ladies trying know. AF was due today and for the last three days I was absolutely positive she was coming. Only one thing was different. I had a tightness across my abs since about a week ago. This morning when I thought I saw AF I was so bummed but took a test anyways. I was completely shocked when checked it 5 min later and saw a very faint line. Hang in there ladies. :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Baby_Dream

Wywymom said:


> Three on left are today. One on right is yesterday. All are IC. Testing with FRER tomorrow. FX'd.
> 
> To let all you ladies trying know. AF was due today and for the last three days I was absolutely positive she was coming. Only one thing was different. I had a tightness across my abs since about a week ago. This morning when I thought I saw AF I was so bummed but took a test anyways. I was completely shocked when checked it 5 min later and saw a very faint line. Hang in there ladies. :winkwink:

Yaaay, i am very excited for you. Waiting for your FRER 
:happydance:

Ladies we should never give up :) good luck and lots of baby dust to all


----------



## Bellydreams

I tested yesterday and BFN, this morning AF showed so onto next month!!

Congrats ladies on your BFPs!!!
See the other ladies in the next month!!


----------



## LacyDaze

Hi Ladies,

Quick update: I'm 9dpo here on a 32 day cycle. AF is due on Dec 24th. I broke down and took my first pregnancy test this morning, and thought I saw the faintest of lines (see pic). It's suppose to look like a + sign if you're pregnant. I'm not sure what brand this is. I took an FRER this evening and it was clearly negative. I know its still early, but now i'm obsessing over it. Wish I had waited a little longer to test!! I hope to wait until Friday to test again, but may break down and do it in the morning. 

Does this look like an evap line or could it be real? I'm not familiar with evaps. Thanks!
 



Attached Files:







1st testD.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## LacyDaze

Mrsmac02 said:


> Thanks MrsMM24 - I posted a pic earlier but it got moved to the gallery. I'll take another in a few days and post then. If its bfp, am I ok to post a pic here? I know some users would rather people didn't and don't want to offend! Xx

Mrsmac, 

I hope someone answers your question because I'm new and unsure of the written or unwritten rules about pics within the forum. Where is the gallery? Anyone know if there is a problem with posting PT pictures?


----------



## LacyDaze

Wywy, I highlighted an area on your image. Is this the line that indicates it's positive? If so, I think they all look like BFP. Good luck and keep us updated!
 



Attached Files:







image 8.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## turtlemomma

I Od later than I thought this month so my actual test day is now Friday- but of course I've been testing! Bfn- think the witch is coming right on schedule... If my temp drops to or below my cover line tomorrow then it's for sure...


----------



## Tower6

Wywymom said:


> Okay so three tests on left are from today. One on right is from yesterday. Just tell me I'm seeing things and I'm crazy. I can take it. :)

What dpo are you? I see those more on the "dark" side than "faint"! I would bet more on the :bfp: than anything!! I hope this is it for you!!!!!


----------



## HWPG

Lacy, that is not the right place. Look under your box, towards the solid pink lines, and you will see faint other pink lines. Literally, just under the box you outlined.


----------



## HWPG

Tower, LH is always present in your system, and fluctuates thru out the day and days. That is why when you take the two line opk, the test line needs to be equal to or darker than the control line. Having lines present at different darkness ers is normal. If you find it too hard to tell if the test line is dark or darker,I bought the I and used those until I thought it was a surge, then used the s,Isley one to confirm.


----------



## lizlovelust

I just feel so different this cycle than I have all my other cycles, my boobs have never been so sore in my life, and my nipples hurt so bad they feel like falling off!


----------



## MissJamie

Lizlovelust - I'm pretty sure those are great signs of pregnancy. =D


----------



## MissJamie

And your chart looks pretty good, isn't a temp that stays up and even rises a good indication?


----------



## lizlovelust

Miss jamie, yea it usually is, but my last cycle my temps went up like this and stayed up for a long time then started to drop fast as AF arrived. Buuuuttt last cycle I did not have a temp drop in the LP.


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi girls. Congrats on all the BFPs and faint lines! Good luck to everyone. I'm currently 11dpo, no symptoms at all! I always have sore boobies by now to tell me my AF is coming. So far nothing. I was hoping for a BFP today cuz it's my bday but nope BFN. Dunno if I'm still in this month, no symptoms except creamy cm. Fx'd for everyone including myself but I really don't like my temps this month. Can you guys take a quick peak at my ovulation chart and tell me what you think? FYI have low temps as well. Pre-O they are usually around 96.8 and after they rise but never above 97.8. Rarely. So like many I have low temps too. Thyroid is borderline so the OB put me on a low dose of thyroid medication to be safe.


----------



## Blondhopeful

P.s I've been looking at this thread everyday and finally decided to join in :)


----------



## hopeforbfp

I guess I never officially said but AF came on Sunday. I started letrozole last night. I will see some of you in January. 

Congrats to the BFPs and Liz I'm still hopeful for you.


----------



## Baby_Dream

Liz i really think you r pregnant ! Praying for u .


----------



## turtlemomma

Welcome blondhopeful! :hi:

I stalked the November thread for awhile before I finally joined. :) Then it became an addiction and I joined December... Now it looks like I may be joining January too in a few days... 

:af:!


----------



## Tower6

HWPG said:


> Tower, LH is always present in your system, and fluctuates thru out the day and days. That is why when you take the two line opk, the test line needs to be equal to or darker than the control line. Having lines present at different darkness ers is normal. If you find it too hard to tell if the test line is dark or darker,I bought the I and used those until I thought it was a surge, then used the s,Isley one to confirm.

It was lighter both days as then today I tested twice and it's only a test line- like NO line whatsoever... Which I've never seen before. It's the answer brand and I can't post cuz I only have a iPhone. It's so strange though...
Thnks for all ur help!


----------



## Tower6

I meant to ask you turtlemama - where are you from? I'm in north Idaho- what I call the great northwest.. You close to me?


----------



## turtlemomma

Tower6 said:


> HWPG said:
> 
> 
> Tower, LH is always present in your system, and fluctuates thru out the day and days. That is why when you take the two line opk, the test line needs to be equal to or darker than the control line. Having lines present at different darkness ers is normal. If you find it too hard to tell if the test line is dark or darker,I bought the I and used those until I thought it was a surge, then used the s,Isley one to confirm.
> 
> It was lighter both days as then today I tested twice and it's only a test line- like NO line whatsoever... Which I've never seen before. It's the answer brand and I can't post cuz I only have a iPhone. It's so strange though...
> Thnks for all ur help!Click to expand...

This has happened to me with the Walgreens store brand... With the FRER opk I always get a fade in but with those, I was all over the place! Sometimes I wouldnt even get a positive, just 2 that were very close in one day. :wacko:


----------



## Tower6

Sorry it's my
Time of the day to be chat happy now that I have a the kids in bed! Sorry! But one more question, now that I'm temping for the first time I really don't know what to look for as far as the rise and dip- when I look (STALK) all f
Yours I see it rise and fall daily, I know I sound dumb but I guess if you can please help inform me then my temping can actually
Serve a purpose lol thanks ladies! 

And welcome blondhopeful! Everyone should hop over and continue next cycle on the jan thread as well!


----------



## Tower6

Anyone know what happened to cutler?


----------



## Mrsmac02

Hey MrsMM24 - just thought I'd update you! 

BFP!!! Can't quite believe it! Still lighter than the control line but that little pink stripe is 100% there, not a squinter today :) 

Now I just need to keep my fingers crossed for a sticky bean!! 

Good luck and lots of baby dust to the rest of the ladies on the thread xx


----------



## shaunasmommy

I am now 4 dpo. Had a very slight dizzy spell, and constant mild cramping like AF. And lots and lots of gas...Hoping it's a good sign! Too early to tell of course. Ready to give my 7 year old dd a little brother (hopefully) or sister. I feel pretty confident right now, so we'll see!! Anyone else 4 dpo??


----------



## Baby_Dream

Mrsmac02 said:


> Hey MrsMM24 - just thought I'd update you!
> 
> BFP!!! Can't quite believe it! Still lighter than the control line but that little pink stripe is 100% there, not a squinter today :)
> 
> Now I just need to keep my fingers crossed for a sticky bean!!
> 
> Good luck and lots of baby dust to the rest of the ladies on the thread xx

Congrats, and welcome to the club:happydance:

Liz any news?


----------



## Cristeena

LacyDaze said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Quick update: I'm 9dpo here on a 32 day cycle. AF is due on Dec 24th. I broke down and took my first pregnancy test this morning, and thought I saw the faintest of lines (see pic). It's suppose to look like a + sign if you're pregnant. I'm not sure what brand this is. I took an FRER this evening and it was clearly negative. I know its still early, but now i'm obsessing over it. Wish I had waited a little longer to test!! I hope to wait until Friday to test again, but may break down and do it in the morning.
> 
> Does this look like an evap line or could it be real? I'm not familiar with evaps. Thanks!

*Lacy*, I cannot tell from the pic you posted, but I would stay away from blue dye tests, I have had a few false positives. Let us know what the next test looks like!

*AFM*, 12 DPO, BFN. Very confused because I always have a 10 day LP, but since I didnt get AF yesterday when she was due, today makes it an 11 day LP. Also, I usually have a 27 day cycle, and today makes it a 30 day cycle if AF comes today since im on CD 31. Also, I ovulated 2 days later than usual, so my cycle would be 2 days longer, but today makes it 3 days longer. My tests are all stark white BFN's, so I think I must have stressed so much, my body is delaying my period... hopefully I'll have an answer soon.

*Congrats to the BFPs and my apologies for those the witch got. *


----------



## snapsphere

Bellydreams said:


> I tested yesterday and BFN, this morning AF showed so onto next month!!
> 
> Congrats ladies on your BFPs!!!
> See the other ladies in the next month!!

So sorry the witch found you! :growlmad: but way to be positive for your next cycle. I'm sending you positive baby vibes for a New Years bfp!! :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

tower, just temp everyday and try not to look too much at the details of the numbers. you are looking for a trend, lower before OV, higher after ov. the day to day varies (as you said, you checked our all our charts and can see the variation), but you will see a biphasic pattern. does that help at all?
afm, either 8 or 15 dpo. FF thinks i might have a triphasic chart, but i'm unconvinced. i think i will cave in and test on saturday morning, regardless. i have no symptoms, althought i had a CRAZYILY vivid dream last night - things that were in it included: my ex husband, a marching band, my current bf, and pos and neg hpt, and getting married immediately after graduating college (like walk down the aisle to get degree, the whole scene morphs into a wedding, like flash mob style). i dont know if it means anything, and i dream vividly all the time, but whoa, that was weird.


----------



## DaTucker

Congrats Mrsmac! Happy and Healthy 9 months!

As for me, negative at 14dpo with AF due tomorrow...looks like it's going to be another cycle down. And this one marked our cycle before no longer trying naturally, I'm calling up my gynecologist to discuss options.


----------



## lizlovelust

did a dollar store test, bfn, temp went down a little, I think af is on her way :( 

edit: just wipped and im spotting brownish :( im 12dpo


----------



## HWPG

liz! keep hope, lots of women spot before bfp! it's not over just yet...


----------



## Cristeena

DAtucker, I am sorry to hear that :( Also, random, but I have been forgetting to tell you for a couple months now that every time I see your profile pic, it reminds me of Leonardo Dicaprio, lol, anyone ever tell you that? 

GL liz


----------



## Cristeena

Cristeena said:


> LacyDaze said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Quick update: I'm 9dpo here on a 32 day cycle. AF is due on Dec 24th. I broke down and took my first pregnancy test this morning, and thought I saw the faintest of lines (see pic). It's suppose to look like a + sign if you're pregnant. I'm not sure what brand this is. I took an FRER this evening and it was clearly negative. I know its still early, but now i'm obsessing over it. Wish I had waited a little longer to test!! I hope to wait until Friday to test again, but may break down and do it in the morning.
> 
> Does this look like an evap line or could it be real? I'm not familiar with evaps. Thanks!
> 
> *Lacy*, I cannot tell from the pic you posted, but I would stay away from blue dye tests, I have had a few false positives. Let us know what the next test looks like!
> 
> *AFM*, 12 DPO, BFN. Very confused because I always have a 10 day LP, but since I didnt get AF yesterday when she was due, today makes it an 11 day LP. Also, I usually have a 27 day cycle, and today makes it a 30 day cycle if AF comes today since im on CD 31. Also, I ovulated 2 days later than usual, so my cycle would be 2 days longer, but today makes it 3 days longer. My tests are all stark white BFN's, so I think I must have stressed so much, my body is delaying my period... hopefully I'll have an answer soon.
> 
> *Congrats to the BFPs and my apologies for those the witch got. *Click to expand...

Any thoughts on my situation above? :/


----------



## lizlovelust

I just cant take my boobs hurting lol, they hurt worse than they ever have before!


----------



## echo

Cristeena said:


> Cristeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LacyDaze said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Quick update: I'm 9dpo here on a 32 day cycle. AF is due on Dec 24th. I broke down and took my first pregnancy test this morning, and thought I saw the faintest of lines (see pic). It's suppose to look like a + sign if you're pregnant. I'm not sure what brand this is. I took an FRER this evening and it was clearly negative. I know its still early, but now i'm obsessing over it. Wish I had waited a little longer to test!! I hope to wait until Friday to test again, but may break down and do it in the morning.
> 
> Does this look like an evap line or could it be real? I'm not familiar with evaps. Thanks!
> 
> *Lacy*, I cannot tell from the pic you posted, but I would stay away from blue dye tests, I have had a few false positives. Let us know what the next test looks like!
> 
> *AFM*, 12 DPO, BFN. Very confused because I always have a 10 day LP, but since I didnt get AF yesterday when she was due, today makes it an 11 day LP. Also, I usually have a 27 day cycle, and today makes it a 30 day cycle if AF comes today since im on CD 31. Also, I ovulated 2 days later than usual, so my cycle would be 2 days longer, but today makes it 3 days longer. My tests are all stark white BFN's, so I think I must have stressed so much, my body is delaying my period... hopefully I'll have an answer soon.
> 
> *Congrats to the BFPs and my apologies for those the witch got. *Click to expand...
> 
> Any thoughts on my situation above? :/Click to expand...

Stress could very well be delaying your period. But your lp can vary up to 2 days on either side, as well, which is still considered perfectly normal. For instance, my lp is usually 14 days, but sometimes its 13, sometimes 15. I have had an 11 and a 17. Are you taking B6? That can elongate your LP. Or it could be taking a little while for a bfp to show...


----------



## Cristeena

echo said:


> Cristeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cristeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LacyDaze said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Quick update: I'm 9dpo here on a 32 day cycle. AF is due on Dec 24th. I broke down and took my first pregnancy test this morning, and thought I saw the faintest of lines (see pic). It's suppose to look like a + sign if you're pregnant. I'm not sure what brand this is. I took an FRER this evening and it was clearly negative. I know its still early, but now i'm obsessing over it. Wish I had waited a little longer to test!! I hope to wait until Friday to test again, but may break down and do it in the morning.
> 
> Does this look like an evap line or could it be real? I'm not familiar with evaps. Thanks!
> 
> *Lacy*, I cannot tell from the pic you posted, but I would stay away from blue dye tests, I have had a few false positives. Let us know what the next test looks like!
> 
> *AFM*, 12 DPO, BFN. Very confused because I always have a 10 day LP, but since I didnt get AF yesterday when she was due, today makes it an 11 day LP. Also, I usually have a 27 day cycle, and today makes it a 30 day cycle if AF comes today since im on CD 31. Also, I ovulated 2 days later than usual, so my cycle would be 2 days longer, but today makes it 3 days longer. My tests are all stark white BFN's, so I think I must have stressed so much, my body is delaying my period... hopefully I'll have an answer soon.
> 
> *Congrats to the BFPs and my apologies for those the witch got. *Click to expand...
> 
> Any thoughts on my situation above? :/Click to expand...
> 
> Stress could very well be delaying your period. But your lp can vary up to 2 days on either side, as well, which is still considered perfectly normal. For instance, my lp is usually 14 days, but sometimes its 13, sometimes 15. I have had an 11 and a 17. Are you taking B6? That can elongate your LP. Or it could be taking a little while for a bfp to show...Click to expand...

Thanks echo. Not taking B vitamins but was going to start for next cycle since my LP is only 10 days. With my cycle 1 day late LP is now 11 days but obviously still too short. Glad to know that it can vary sometimes though. I think you are right and it is prob stress related. Thanks so much.


----------



## Wywymom

Took a FRER this morning and another Internet cheapie. Both are positive. :)

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## HWPG

congrats wywy! thats like 16/17 bfps in this thread!


----------



## Wywymom

This is my first month as a member of baby and bump. I have had the best support during my tww from so many ladies that I can't thank enough. I can't believe I finally got that second line and I am still hoping for all the rest that are still trying.


----------



## lizlovelust

feeling like im out :(


----------



## Wywymom

Liz, I felt that way too honestly. I had no symptoms at all except some dizziness. Then a day before AF was due I started spotting. First light pink then brown. The day AF was due I woke up and I thought AF had started because it was similar to a light flow. Just out of curiosity I took another test and faint line. Hold onto hope until AF shows full force. Even then you can't be too sure.

Best of luck.


----------



## Tower6

Wywymom said:


> Liz, I felt that way too honestly. I had no symptoms at all except some dizziness. Then a day before AF was due I started spotting. First light pink then brown. The day AF was due I woke up and I thought AF had started because it was similar to a light flow. Just out of curiosity I took another test and faint line. Hold onto hope until AF shows full force. Even then you can't be too sure.
> 
> Best of luck.


Congrats to you!!!! Pray u have a sticky bean!!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

wywy, thanks! did you get mild cramping too? my spotting is very light brownish whiteish. mild dull cramps, boobs hurt like crazy..what dpo did you get your bfp?


----------



## Tower6

Tower6 said:


> Wywymom said:
> 
> 
> Liz, I felt that way too honestly. I had no symptoms at all except some dizziness. Then a day before AF was due I started spotting. First light pink then brown. The day AF was due I woke up and I thought AF had started because it was similar to a light flow. Just out of curiosity I took another test and faint line. Hold onto hope until AF shows full force. Even then you can't be too sure.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> 
> Congrats to you!!!! Pray u have a sticky bean!!!!Click to expand...




LacyDaze said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Quick update: I'm 9dpo here on a 32 day cycle. AF is due on Dec 24th. I broke down and took my first pregnancy test this morning, and thought I saw the faintest of lines (see pic). It's suppose to look like a + sign if you're pregnant. I'm not sure what brand this is. I took an FRER this evening and it was clearly negative. I know its still early, but now i'm obsessing over it. Wish I had waited a little longer to test!! I hope to wait until Friday to test again, but may break down and do it in the morning.
> 
> Does this look like an evap line or could it be real? I'm not familiar with evaps. Thanks!




HWPG said:


> tower, just temp everyday and try not to look too much at the details of the numbers. you are looking for a trend, lower before OV, higher after ov. the day to day varies (as you said, you checked our all our charts and can see the variation), but you will see a biphasic pattern. does that help at all?
> afm, either 8 or 15 dpo. FF thinks i might have a triphasic chart, but i'm unconvinced. i think i will cave in and test on saturday morning, regardless. i have no symptoms, althought i had a CRAZYILY vivid dream last night - things that were in it included: my ex husband, a marching band, my current bf, and pos and neg hpt, and getting married immediately after graduating college (like walk down the aisle to get degree, the whole scene morphs into a wedding, like flash mob style). i dont know if it means anything, and i dream vividly all the time, but whoa, that was weird.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! You are like my go to girl lol and christeena :hug:
> I took it this morning and it was 96.02 that's really low... It's my CD 11 do u think I'm going to O? Im using softcups and all but should be doing :sex: everyday if it's that time... I wish I could post links to my FF but my phone won't let me


----------



## Tower6

Tower6 said:


> Wywymom said:
> 
> 
> Liz, I felt that way too honestly. I had no symptoms at all except some dizziness. Then a day before AF was due I started spotting. First light pink then brown. The day AF was due I woke up and I thought AF had started because it was similar to a light flow. Just out of curiosity I took another test and faint line. Hold onto hope until AF shows full force. Even then you can't be too sure.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> 
> Congrats to you!!!! Pray u have a sticky bean!!!!Click to expand...




LacyDaze said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Quick update: I'm 9dpo here on a 32 day cycle. AF is due on Dec 24th. I broke down and took my first pregnancy test this morning, and thought I saw the faintest of lines (see pic). It's suppose to look like a + sign if you're pregnant. I'm not sure what brand this is. I took an FRER this evening and it was clearly negative. I know its still early, but now i'm obsessing over it. Wish I had waited a little longer to test!! I hope to wait until Friday to test again, but may break down and do it in the morning.
> 
> Does this look like an evap line or could it be real? I'm not familiar with evaps. Thanks!




HWPG said:


> tower, just temp everyday and try not to look too much at the details of the numbers. you are looking for a trend, lower before OV, higher after ov. the day to day varies (as you said, you checked our all our charts and can see the variation), but you will see a biphasic pattern. does that help at all?
> afm, either 8 or 15 dpo. FF thinks i might have a triphasic chart, but i'm unconvinced. i think i will cave in and test on saturday morning, regardless. i have no symptoms, althought i had a CRAZYILY vivid dream last night - things that were in it included: my ex husband, a marching band, my current bf, and pos and neg hpt, and getting married immediately after graduating college (like walk down the aisle to get degree, the whole scene morphs into a wedding, like flash mob style). i dont know if it means anything, and i dream vividly all the time, but whoa, that was weird.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! You are like my go to girl lol and christeena :hug:
> I took it this morning and it was 96.02 that's really low... It's my CD 11 do u think I'm going to O? Im using softcups and all but should be doing :sex: everyday if it's that time... I wish I could post links to my FF but my phone won't let me.. Grrrr


----------



## Tower6

Ohhhh sorry that posted twice?? Weird


----------



## HWPG

Tower, Never can tell if ov is coming, only guess. Between temp, cm, and opk. Are you doing opks? If you have a combo of those signs, then maybe you are close. Do you know when you have ov'd in the past? Every one is different. Cd11 would be way too early for me. Remember, the temp may be low, but that is ok if the trend is there. Chance you had your mouth open befor temping?


----------



## Wywymom

Tower6 said:


> Anyone know what happened to cutler?




lizlovelust said:


> wywy, thanks! did you get mild cramping too? my spotting is very light brownish whiteish. mild dull cramps, boobs hurt like crazy..what dpo did you get your bfp?

Liz-

I tested the day AF was due. I got some cramping not much. I had light brown spotting. Then a bunch of clear cm.


----------



## lizlovelust

wywy so you didnt test at all before af was due, or did you and got bfns?


----------



## 3athena3

Tested today with 3rd morning urine just couldn't bring myself to do the dip with fmu since it was at 4am. Anyway I'm 10dpo and got a super faint line within time limit on frer but confession- I thought it might just be line eye so I took it apart which I know is a no no. With the strip out it was much clearer but i'm worried it was just an indent. Haven't heard of problems with indent or evap on frer but there wasn't mych color to the line. Can't get this to post the pic from my darn phone so will try again later as extra eyes would be appreciated. Will test again with my last frer tomorrow morning and fx'd it gets darker! Anyone heard of evap or indent issues with frer? I no longer use blue dye tests for that reason.


----------



## 3athena3

Attached Files:







omg.jpg
File size: 1.1 KB
Views: 44


----------



## Special_K

Does anyone know how many DPO your temp is supposed to stay elevated for if your'e most likely pregnant?


----------



## HWPG

athena, i see a line!
special_k, 18 days.


----------



## 3athena3

I REALLY hope this is it!
This month was officially 1 year TTC and DS just turned 2. If it didn't happen this month I would have to start Metformin on Jan 1st so FX'd.


----------



## Wywymom

lizlovelust said:


> wywy so you didnt test at all before af was due, or did you and got bfns?

I tested the day before it was due and it was stark white BFN. I though for sure I was out. Had light brown spotting. Woke up next day with more spotting. Did another test and faint line. Been getting lines ever since. I guess the spotting was implantation and just needed a little time to show positive.


----------



## Wywymom

3athena3 said:


> View attachment 536199


----------



## lizlovelust

Wywymom said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> wywy so you didnt test at all before af was due, or did you and got bfns?
> 
> I tested the day before it was due and it was stark white BFN. I though for sure I was out. Had light brown spotting. Woke up next day with more spotting. Did another test and faint line. Been getting lines ever since. I guess the spotting was implantation and just needed a little time to show positive.Click to expand...

Did your temp drop and then go back up too? My temp dropped a little and I'm spotting, but this happened on 6 and 7DPO too, and now happening again and I'm 12DPO


----------



## lizlovelust

Just bought a pack of two FRERs, I really want to use one noooowwww, but I also want to wait till tomorrow morning... ugh!~


----------



## Cristeena

I see it, Congrats athena!!!!!!!!!!!! :xmas8:


----------



## lizlovelust

um omg did I just get a faint BFP on a FRER? omg omgpomg


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test81148

omg what do you think? I couldn't resist to test with it.


----------



## 3athena3

Liz- I would wait until tomorrow with FMU or you might end up driving yourself crazy like I am. With a line not quite clear enough to get excited about yet. I wish I had saved mine for FMU so I could be more sure.


----------



## lizlovelust

I got a line that came up asap! It's soooooo faint though.....


----------



## 3athena3

Oops our posts crossed liz. Lol. Think I might see a faint line on your frer. Fx'd we both get clear, darker lines with FMU in the next day or two.


----------



## lizlovelust

3athena3 I hope so too FX for both of us!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

OMG just noticed my FMU has a faint line too and you can see it in invert!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test81153


----------



## lizlovelust

Help


----------



## lizlovelust

Why is no one replying....? I see 7 people online.. :(


----------



## girlinyork

I think I see something but I can't tell if it has colour. Test again tomorrow


----------



## lizlovelust

girlinyork, it has pink to it in real life! Oh I wish it was tomorrow morning already!


----------



## HWPG

liz, i see it, but with squinty eyes, barely there, i'm really looking for it.... i know you're going mad, but please, wait a little bit longer (tomorrow even)....


----------



## Cristeena

LIZ I see it on both, but I agree with the girls, its sooo faint, I cant tell if its indent or not... looking forward to your FMU test tmrw.


----------



## lizlovelust

thanks ladies, oh I wish it was tomorrow morning already! It's not even 5pm here yet! ugh!


----------



## Wywymom

Liz- mine looked just like that yesterday. Today it's definitely more noticeable. FX'd for a BFP tomorrow!


----------



## lizlovelust

oh wywy I'm so impatient, do your boobs hurt like crazy? Or your abdomen feel full/heavy?


----------



## Wywymom

lizlovelust said:


> oh wywy I'm so impatient, do your boobs hurt like crazy? Or your abdomen feel full/heavy?

My boobs feel heavy and tingly today. My abdomen has felt full since last week. :thumbup:

Trust me. Wait and test in am. If you test earlier and the lines don't darken it may disappoint you.


----------



## lizlovelust

My boobs don't feel full but they hurt like craaaaazy, and my abdomen feels full since yesterday, I'm a bit sleepy, but that's it, that's all that I'm feeling.


----------



## DaTucker

Cristeena said:


> DAtucker, I am sorry to hear that :( Also, random, but I have been forgetting to tell you for a couple months now that every time I see your profile pic, it reminds me of Leonardo Dicaprio, lol, anyone ever tell you that?
> 
> GL liz

Lmao!! I have never heard that! I'm wondering if he would be pleased or offended if I told him that? He's s macho guy who thinks Leonardo DiCaprio is a "pansy." lol!


----------



## Cristeena

DaTucker said:


> Cristeena said:
> 
> 
> DAtucker, I am sorry to hear that :( Also, random, but I have been forgetting to tell you for a couple months now that every time I see your profile pic, it reminds me of Leonardo Dicaprio, lol, anyone ever tell you that?
> 
> GL liz
> 
> Lmao!! I have never heard that! I'm wondering if he would be pleased or offended if I told him that? He's s macho guy who thinks Leonardo DiCaprio is a "pansy." lol!Click to expand...

Haha, its a HUGE compliment!!! :) Seriously though, he looks exactly like him lol


----------



## DaTucker

Cristeena said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cristeena said:
> 
> 
> DAtucker, I am sorry to hear that :( Also, random, but I have been forgetting to tell you for a couple months now that every time I see your profile pic, it reminds me of Leonardo Dicaprio, lol, anyone ever tell you that?
> 
> GL liz
> 
> Lmao!! I have never heard that! I'm wondering if he would be pleased or offended if I told him that? He's s macho guy who thinks Leonardo DiCaprio is a "pansy." lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, its a HUGE compliment!!! :) Seriously though, he looks exactly like him lolClick to expand...

Well thank you lol! I'm telling him you said so tonight and see how he reacts. I love teasing him like that!


----------



## lizlovelust

it's only 7:20pm and I feel exhausted, my eyelids feel so heavy!


----------



## Wywymom

Yay!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lizlovelust

wywy awwww congrats!!!!


----------



## 3athena3

H&H 9 months wywy! The best part is seeing the words on a digi.


----------



## Baby_Dream

Wywymom said:


> Took a FRER this morning and another Internet cheapie. Both are positive. :)
> 
> :happydance:

Congrats, i love BFP announcements 

:happydance:

Wishing u H&H 9 months 
Baby dust to all the amazing ladies :flower:


----------



## Baby_Dream

Liz both my pregnancies the awful boobs pain was the sign. Both times didnt expect i was pregnant.

I truly believe it's an important sign.


----------



## Baby_Dream

Congrats athena. H&H 9 months 
How many weeks r u now? 

:flower:


----------



## turtlemomma

Tower6 said:


> I meant to ask you turtlemama - where are you from? I'm in north Idaho- what I call the great northwest.. You close to me?

Seattle. :) Close! :hi:


----------



## turtlemomma

BIGGGG temp drop today, AF began this afternoon. :( So sad. Hope NOT to see you all in the January thread!!!


----------



## Cristeena

Congrats on your BFP's ladies!!

*turtle* So sorry :( :hugs:

*AFM* Tmrw will be 2 days late, ( which has never happened, im usually 27 day cycle, and tomorrow will be a CD 32 (O'd 2 days later). I had a BFN tonight... SO confused, and I HATE that my period is late because it is going to make it SO much harder when AF decides to show up. A late period gives me WAY more hope that I normally would have... 

GL everyone!


----------



## lizlovelust

baby dream, oh thats good news! my boobs are so painful, its drivimg me nuts, it hurts to even wear a bra :(


----------



## Cristeena

lizlovelust said:


> baby dream, oh thats good news! my boobs are so painful, its drivimg me nuts, it hurts to even wear a bra :(

*LIZ*, this month was the first month ever that my boobs were hurting. They NEVER do. It was So So bad, I took my bra off every chance I got and they were just so heavy and achey feeling, it hurt to lay on my stomach as well. I am two days late now as of tmrw, but as of yesterday the boob pain just disappeared out of nowhere, and I am back to normal...not sure if that is good or bad....


----------



## Baby_Dream

Cristeena said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> baby dream, oh thats good news! my boobs are so painful, its drivimg me nuts, it hurts to even wear a bra :(
> 
> *LIZ*, this month was the first month ever that my boobs were hurting. They NEVER do. It was So So bad, I took my bra off every chance I got and they were just so heavy and achey feeling, it hurt to lay on my stomach as well. I am two days late now as of tmrw, but as of yesterday the boob pain just disappeared out of nowhere, and I am back to normal...not sure if that is good or bad....Click to expand...

Why dont you test?


----------



## Cristeena

Baby_Dream said:


> Cristeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> baby dream, oh thats good news! my boobs are so painful, its drivimg me nuts, it hurts to even wear a bra :(
> 
> *LIZ*, this month was the first month ever that my boobs were hurting. They NEVER do. It was So So bad, I took my bra off every chance I got and they were just so heavy and achey feeling, it hurt to lay on my stomach as well. I am two days late now as of tmrw, but as of yesterday the boob pain just disappeared out of nowhere, and I am back to normal...not sure if that is good or bad....Click to expand...
> 
> Why dont you test?Click to expand...

I have been since 8 DPO, all BFN :shrug::nope:


----------



## Baby_Dream

Cristeena said:


> Baby_Dream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cristeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> baby dream, oh thats good news! my boobs are so painful, its drivimg me nuts, it hurts to even wear a bra :(
> 
> *LIZ*, this month was the first month ever that my boobs were hurting. They NEVER do. It was So So bad, I took my bra off every chance I got and they were just so heavy and achey feeling, it hurt to lay on my stomach as well. I am two days late now as of tmrw, but as of yesterday the boob pain just disappeared out of nowhere, and I am back to normal...not sure if that is good or bad....Click to expand...
> 
> Why dont you test?Click to expand...
> 
> I have been since 8 DPO, all BFN :shrug::nope:Click to expand...

Well i think u will get ur bfp 14 or 15 DPO :flower:
No AF is the best sign ever, maybe your hcg levels are still abit low. 
Baby dust your way, lots of it :dust:


----------



## Tower6

3athena3 said:


> Liz- I would wait until tomorrow with FMU or you might end up driving yourself crazy like I am. With a line not quite clear enough to get excited about yet. I wish I had saved mine for FMU so I could be more sure.




Wywymom said:


> Yay!!!!!!

Was this ur first cycle? Congrats!!! I am do jealous ( not in a bad way ) spread that baby dust to all of us


----------



## Tower6

turtlemomma said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> I meant to ask you turtlemama - where are you from? I'm in north Idaho- what I call the great northwest.. You close to me?
> 
> Seattle. :) Close! :hi:Click to expand...

Very!! My parents are actually over working in Seattle right now. Sorry AF got u we could buddy up in the January thread, I started in that one the other day. 

And I did the OPKs and they were still too faint but then yesterday it was cometely blank/ stark white! But then today it's a faint line again so i hope to see a dark dark line soon. I'm 3 "textbook" days away fron O but that could be off too so I'm BDing every other day now with softcups and then wen I see that line and CM We will go for everyday lol im wondering if I will O on CD14 or not because I normally can always tell by CM and it's been so dry/scarce this month. I feel dehydrated so im gonna start downing bottles of water since I hear that helps. I just feel so scattered this cycle by trying new stuff that I honestlydon't feel like I'm going to catch O symptoms in time, idk why, I'm typically a positive person but I just feel weird this month. Hmm, hard to explain. FX! And I'll be looking forward to buddying up best month if I see u over there!!


----------



## luna_19

I'm sorry it wasn't your month turtle :hugs:


----------



## Bambola

I'm out.. Thanks! See u next year! Congrats to all ladies with BfPs


----------



## Tower6

I think I'm gonna ovulate! My temp had a big drop today and then my OPK was lighter than test line but I have like 2 inch egg white cm tonight! Are these the right signs? Doesnt a dip in temp mean u usually O within 24 hrs? Omg I hope I catch it!! I'm
Very excited!!! 

Opinions?


----------



## DBZ34

I'm out, MrsMM. AF has arrived, the dirty :witch: I'll see you all in January! :)


----------



## lucidc

Joining in. I'm on vacation til the 27 th and I'm going into 12 dpo. Wasnt putting to much effort in this month. Not gonna test unless I'm actually late for a change since we are out if town.
Super naseous past few days and the night before we left at 7 dpo I got some strong AF like cramps thst lasted for like a hour followed by strong stomach cramps/ache that lasted for over a day -_-.
Sore nipples and had my first ever baby dream last night. 
Oh well thats about it to distracted to ss this month. Would be a wonderful xmas gift but if not 2013 will be our year. 
Good luck everyone relax and enjoy your [email protected]


----------



## Lindss

lizlovelust said:


> OMG just noticed my FMU has a faint line too and you can see it in invert!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test81153

yay! liz I see it!! fx'd for you!!


----------



## Lindss

Wywymom said:


> Yay!!!!!!

So exciting!!!! congrats!!!


----------



## Lindss

AFM, I am between 10 and 12 dpo. Tested again yesterday, after my very faint line on frer three days ago , and stark white BFN. All of my symptoms are gone, except I can not sleep. Trying not to get to discouraged....but have a bad feeling Im out


----------



## DaTucker

So 15dpo and AF has failed to make her normal morning arrival. I'm over my normal luteal phase, so that has me slightly excited except for the bfn and slight cramps on the right side. She would show up during work, the witch...


----------



## Cristeena

How common are anovulatory cycles? I was getting excited since I am 2 days late with no sign of AF, but since im testing BFN, I started wondering if maybe I didnt ovulate, and thus no period :/ I had +OPKS and a temp shift, but it was my first time temping and I may have screwed up somehow IDK. Do you think it would be more likely that I am building HCG slowly or that I just wont get a period this month? Thanks so much ladies. 

So sorry to those the witch got


----------



## Cristeena

DaTucker said:


> So 15dpo and AF has failed to make her normal morning arrival. I'm over my normal luteal phase, so that has me slightly excited except for the bfn and slight cramps on the right side. She would show up during work, the witch...

Datucker, Im in a similar boat, 2 days past my normal LP, but BFN. Frustrating, and I feel like I am getting teased and she will just be very late. FX for both of us!!


----------



## Cristeena

Lindss said:


> AFM, I am between 10 and 12 dpo. Tested again yesterday, after my very faint line on frer three days ago , and stark white BFN. All of my symptoms are gone, except I can not sleep. Trying not to get to discouraged....but have a bad feeling Im out

Sorry Lindss, GL!!!!:hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

BFN this morning, it's stark white on dollar store and FRER...... and temp went down .1 degree.... :( still spotting and super sore boobs, I think AF is on her way....


----------



## Cristeena

DBZ34 said:


> I'm out, MrsMM. AF has arrived, the dirty :witch: I'll see you all in January! :)

SO SORRY DBZ34 :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

tower, i get ewcm before ov, like 2-3 days, but i think your Ov is soon, with all those good signs! keep poas till that opk gets dark, then especially DTD that day and the next day!
cristeena, i have heard that annovulatory cycles are fairly common. also, you could have delayed ov, although if you think you had a temp shift... ??? for me, i have generally longer cycles, but in july it was in the cd40 range, and this month is going to be a long one also - both times ov was delayed by 1 week. lets hope it's a bfp... and also hope that you have continued dtd, just in case you had delayed ov. gl to you and datucker!


----------



## lizlovelust

spottibg dark brownish :(


----------



## luna_19

Cristeena said:


> How common are anovulatory cycles? I was getting excited since I am 2 days late with no sign of AF, but since im testing BFN, I started wondering if maybe I didnt ovulate, and thus no period :/ I had +OPKS and a temp shift, but it was my first time temping and I may have screwed up somehow IDK. Do you think it would be more likely that I am building HCG slowly or that I just wont get a period this month? Thanks so much ladies.
> 
> So sorry to those the witch got

If you had a temp shift then you ovulated. Is your temp still up? Last cycle I tried to o, my temp went up them went back down and I o'ed a week later, if not for charting I would have thought I was a week late. Maybe it was a few days later than you thought or maybe you are just having a weird longer lp (mine is usual 11-13 days but I once had a 17 day for no apparent reason). Where did your chart go? Maybe some people can give you some advice on it.


----------



## 3athena3

This is my FRER from this morning. It's faint and I'm worried it might be an indent since it doesnt have much color. In the past though FRER has always given me stark white BFN. 
What does everyone think? BFP???
 



Attached Files:







omg.jpg
File size: 1.1 KB
Views: 50


----------



## lizlovelust

athena, I see it bfp! 

afm, bfn! temps dropping, spotting


----------



## Baby_Dream

I feel bad , actually kinda depressed reading these updates.
i know that ttc for less than a year is considered nothing but i know how it feels every month when i thought that was it then af shows.
Hang in there ladies , u will get your babies, they r just waiting for the right time to knock your doors.
Liz cheer up plz, cristeena too.
I am still waiting for good news.


----------



## lizlovelust

ive been ttc for a year and three months :(


----------



## Baby_Dream

lizlovelust said:


> ive been ttc for a year and three months :(

You will get it dear, just wait.
I never thought i was pregnant this month. Actually i was at my dr on 1st dec and gave me agnus castus for 3 months and told i was from the 50 percent that cant get pregnant while breast feeding . 
On the 3rd of dec i got my bfp. I thought it was a false positive, and it was from the 2 times i took the agnus castus . So i called him and asked him if these pills can do so? 
He said no u r pregnant!

What i mean is it will happen for u. 
Did u see a dr?


----------



## lizlovelust

yea I did, I have pcos so sometimes I need clonid but this month I Oed on my own


----------



## Baby_Dream

lizlovelust said:


> yea I did, I have pcos so sometimes I need clonid but this month I Oed on my own

Why dont u ask him if u can try agnus castus for 3 months, i read good stories about it. 
Try it if he approves ofcourse.


----------



## echo

Liz:

https://natural-fertility-info.com/pcos-fertility-diet


----------



## Stevi11

Cristeena said:


> How common are anovulatory cycles? I was getting excited since I am 2 days late with no sign of AF, but since im testing BFN, I started wondering if maybe I didnt ovulate, and thus no period :/ I had +OPKS and a temp shift, but it was my first time temping and I may have screwed up somehow IDK. Do you think it would be more likely that I am building HCG slowly or that I just wont get a period this month? Thanks so much ladies.
> 
> So sorry to those the witch got

There is a possibility. I was having Anovulatory cycles but still had my period regularly. Sometimes it would be up to a week late though. In the time period when we didnt know what was going on (before a year of TTC) I didnt temp or use OPK's. I just went by the calendar. But then ended up finding out that my follies werent maturing enough to burst and release an egg.


----------



## Lindss

lizlovelust said:


> BFN this morning, it's stark white on dollar store and FRER...... and temp went down .1 degree.... :( still spotting and super sore boobs, I think AF is on her way....

Oh no Liz! My fingers are still crossed for you! There is still a chance it could be our month!!


----------



## lizlovelust

cramps are getting worse but af isnt due for two or three more days.... ugh


----------



## HWPG

echo, are you a pisces?


----------



## lizlovelust

baby dream I think I may!

echo, thanks for the link, very interesting!


----------



## lizlovelust

ouuuch omg I hurt so bad, I feel like af cramps but just spotting oi it huuurts and only 13dpo


----------



## echo

Nope, I just like fish. ;)


----------



## Cristeena

Thanks Luna, I stopped charting after I had three high temps bc it was too stressful for me. I did take a temp today when i woke up out of curiosity and it was above coverline. I hope I still ovulated this cycle. I am very crampy too off and on like AF is coming.

I just used SMU and i think I can see a shadowy something when I lighten it, but I am sad now that it may be a dye smear since it seems to be a blob in the middle... any thoughts? 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=81345

GL LADIES!!!!!!!


----------



## echo

Can't see, unauthorized access....


----------



## lizlovelust

anyone get bad cramps three days before af is due? I dont but today these cramps are horrible :(


----------



## Cristeena

echo said:


> Can't see, unauthorized access....

oh! Ahh, trying to figure out out to make it public now.. thanks

Update, everything is already public so not sure why it isnt working... nvm lol

Update, does this work? https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=81345


----------



## Cristeena

lizlovelust said:


> anyone get bad cramps three days before af is due? I dont but today these cramps are horrible :(

*Liz*, I always get bad cramps anywhere from 3-5 days before she is due, and I am having them now really bad too, feels like she will be here any minute. My fingers are crossed really tight for you, those earlier hpts looked so promising.


----------



## echo

Sorry, Cristeena, I don't see a line. However, i am no line spotter and I know they always look more prominent in real life.


----------



## scarter1025

Still waiting for either af or a bfp! Wishing and hoping for a bfp!


----------



## Cristeena

echo said:


> Sorry, Cristeena, I don't see a line. However, i am no line spotter and I know they always look more prominent in real life.

I can see it when I lighten it, but its prob just a dye smear or something, thanks for looking. I cried this morning when I didnt get my period again (good cry), but I am trying my best to stay in denial, i really feel AF will be here in literally seconds.

Best of luck to all the ladies testing, and again, sorry if the witch got you


----------



## echo

FX'd for you ladies!


----------



## Cristeena

Just had brown spotting :( Never had spotting before. Pretty much feel like crap now. Going to go finish my xmas shopping to take my mind off things. Hope everyone has a great holiday.


----------



## scarter1025

Christeena I def see a line on your test. Prayin for a bfp for you! Cross those fingers for me too please! I'm 11 DPO w a bfn :( af due in 3 days. Am I out?


----------



## LacyDaze

Scarter, I'm in the exact same boat (11dpo ad due on the 24th). I also had a bfn this morning. However, we still have a shot since 20% of negatives are still actually positive at this point. Don't get discouraged. It's not over till the witch shows.


----------



## hopeforbfp

Margo nice temp. Do you think you ovulated?


----------



## echo

No. Sigh.


----------



## echo

How are you?


----------



## lizlovelust

Well I just did a digi and says not pregnant. well on to the next cycle once AF shows.


----------



## echo

Liz, please stop testing early. It is just a waste of money, energy, and causes you to get too stressed and then you get all depressed. I thought you were ntnp this cycle? Take some time and go through your charts, think about your symptoms, write them down. You tend to have the same, or similar, symptoms every cycle (even the long ones), only I don't think you have realized this yet. Learn more about pcos and the things you can do to improve your health. Get to know your body, with confidence. I have been on threads with you since March, and I really want to see you get a bfp. Stress doesn't help. Start a journal, so you can write everything down in one place and keep track. Symptoms, moods, everything. It helps. I wish you all the luck in the world.


----------



## HWPG

echo, your temps are giong up - yay!


----------



## Wywymom

Give it a little more time Liz. I just did a digi today. It takes more hormone to make those positive. Wait until AF shows or you are at least a day late. FX'd for BFP.


----------



## snapsphere

Cristeena said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> Can't see, unauthorized access....
> 
> oh! Ahh, trying to figure out out to make it public now.. thanks
> 
> Update, everything is already public so not sure why it isnt working... nvm lol
> 
> Update, does this work? https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=81345Click to expand...

I DEF see a line on the left!! Congrats on your bfp:hugs:


----------



## snapsphere

scarter1025 said:


> Christeena I def see a line on your test. Prayin for a bfp for you! Cross those fingers for me too please! I'm 11 DPO w a bfn :( af due in 3 days. Am I out?

Hun you're not out till the old witch shows! I'm cd44 approx 21 DPO and many, MANY symptoms but bfn! I'm not giving up hope and neither should you :hugs:


----------



## snapsphere

3athena3 said:


> This is my FRER from this morning. It's faint and I'm worried it might be an indent since it doesnt have much color. In the past though FRER has always given me stark white BFN.
> What does everyone think? BFP???

Athena, I see it too! Congrats, you have got yourself a bfp!! :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Well cramping subsided and spotting lightened up to just about nothing now.


----------



## snapsphere

Lindss said:


> AFM, I am between 10 and 12 dpo. Tested again yesterday, after my very faint line on frer three days ago , and stark white BFN. All of my symptoms are gone, except I can not sleep. Trying not to get to discouraged....but have a bad feeling Im out

Linda's don't worry. It's totally normal for symptoms to come and go as they please! Give it a few more days and test again then see where you're at. Fx for you hun:flower:


----------



## DaTucker

Cristeena said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> So 15dpo and AF has failed to make her normal morning arrival. I'm over my normal luteal phase, so that has me slightly excited except for the bfn and slight cramps on the right side. She would show up during work, the witch...
> 
> Datucker, Im in a similar boat, 2 days past my normal LP, but BFN. Frustrating, and I feel like I am getting teased and she will just be very late. FX for both of us!!Click to expand...

I feel the same, this just makes it even more disappointing when she comes...


----------



## DBZ34

Cristeena said:


> Just had brown spotting :( Never had spotting before. Pretty much feel like crap now. Going to go finish my xmas shopping to take my mind off things. Hope everyone has a great holiday.

:hugs: I hope it's a false alarm...or IB! 

Enjoy your shopping. Retail therapy is the best.


----------



## Wywymom

Cristeena said:


> Thanks Luna, I stopped charting after I had three high temps bc it was too stressful for me. I did take a temp today when i woke up out of curiosity and it was above coverline. I hope I still ovulated this cycle. I am very crampy too off and on like AF is coming.
> 
> I just used SMU and i think I can see a shadowy something when I lighten it, but I am sad now that it may be a dye smear since it seems to be a blob in the middle... any thoughts?
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=81345
> 
> GL LADIES!!!!!!!

Cristeena- that's exactly what mine looked like on the day AF was due (when spotting stopped)


----------



## lizlovelust

christeena thats a bfp!


----------



## shaunasmommy

That's definitely a bfp!! Congratulations, and a very happy and healthy 9 months to you!!


----------



## Lindss

echo said:


> FX'd for you ladies!




lizlovelust said:


> Well cramping subsided and spotting lightened up to just about nothing now.

Not out yet!! :)


----------



## Cristeena

Thank you guys so much but I am still in denial and cant get happy yet. I have been bleeding all day with the worse cramps of my life, and I know blood and cramps are a bad combo with a BFP. The more I tweaked it and looked at it from every angle I was able to see more of a line. I have been a sobbing wreck all day, just so excited, but now worried about all the cramps/bleeding. I just cant wrap my head around this yet that it could actually be happening for real. Will definitely be testing obsessively to see if the line gets darker. Its just SO faint, I feel like its a fluke. You guys are so great, thanks for all the encouragement! My fingers are crossed for everyone!!!


----------



## Cristeena

Still cramping and bleeding but three more tests are positive. OMG, so so excited but so scared. Im sending bucket loads of Baby Dust your way. Told hubs earlier and we were both crying lol. Hoping the bleeding/cramping stops soon. Love you guys, thanks for everything <3


----------



## Baby_Dream

Cristeena said:


> Still cramping and bleeding but three more tests are positive. OMG, so so excited but so scared. Im sending bucket loads of Baby Dust your way. Told hubs earlier and we were both crying lol. Hoping the bleeding/cramping stops soon. Love you guys, thanks for everything <3

Yaaay cristeena, i am very happy for you :) 
I am due 11th august :) 

Try to rest , dont do much effort till this bleeding ends.

Fx'd for the rest.


----------



## luna_19

Congrats!


----------



## wendyk1

Cristeena,
I have been stalking the thread, and congratulations!!! Can you tell us what your symptoms have been?


----------



## DaTucker

Congratulations Cristeena!!


----------



## Cristeena

Thanks ladies, but unfortunately, I think I am having a chemical pregnancy :( My cramps are now *VERY* bad, and my bleeding is a lot heavier and more red. Still getting a positive HPT, but it seems lighter. Im crushed. Will update status as it unfolds... For the record though, my symptoms were very very sore achey heavy burning breasts, fatigue, and cramps. GL to all.


----------



## echo

:hug: Cristeena.


----------



## hopeforbfp

I'm so sorry Cristeena. I hope the little bean sticks it out through all of this. 

I'm doing alright. I have one more day of my letrozole to take. It hasn't made me sick at all but it has certainly made me moody. Me and DH have been fighting a lot the last few days. I'm also dreading the company that's coming in tomorrow.


----------



## Sholi

Stevi11 said:


> Cristeena said:
> 
> 
> How common are anovulatory cycles? I was getting excited since I am 2 days late with no sign of AF, but since im testing BFN, I started wondering if maybe I didnt ovulate, and thus no period :/ I had +OPKS and a temp shift, but it was my first time temping and I may have screwed up somehow IDK. Do you think it would be more likely that I am building HCG slowly or that I just wont get a period this month? Thanks so much ladies.
> 
> So sorry to those the witch got
> 
> There is a possibility. I was having Anovulatory cycles but still had my period regularly. Sometimes it would be up to a week late though. In the time period when we didnt know what was going on (before a year of TTC) I didnt temp or use OPK's. I just went by the calendar. But then ended up finding out that my follies werent maturing enough to burst and release an egg.Click to expand...

I wasn't ovulating and my periods were very light, only lasting a day. Got tested and it was confirmed.


----------



## turtlemomma

Has anyone had the test that checks to see if your tubes are open? I am supposed to schedule one sometime this month and I am wondering what the process entails? Should I schedule it BEFORE O and if I do, do you think it could affect my eggies?

Also, my doc wants DH to get an SA done and I'm not sure how to tell him...

Any advice or experience would be helpful!!! 

Cristeena- FX that your spotting goes away and that little bean sticks!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sholi

turtlemomma said:


> Has anyone had the test that checks to see if your tubes are open? I am supposed to schedule one sometime this month and I am wondering what the process entails? Should I schedule it BEFORE O and if I do, do you think it could affect my eggies?
> 
> Also, my doc wants DH to get an SA done and I'm not sure how to tell him...
> 
> Any advice or experience would be helpful!!!
> 
> Cristeena- FX that your spotting goes away and that little bean sticks!!! :hugs:

Hsg is done just after your period finishes. Take a painkiller an hour before. You'll lay on the bed, they will insert a speculum to open yo up so that the tube can go into the uterus. They will then put the liquid in and take an xray of it to see if the liquid goes through and overspills out of the ovaries. It should take about 30 mins. Good luck


----------



## Dazed125

Congrats at the new BFPS! :happydance:

Girls, I have posted this elsewhere but as everyone in this thread is so helpful, I'd love it if you could give me your opinions too.

At my last consultant visit I was told that if the 3 months of Clomid dont work then they will do a laproscopy. 

The thing is i'm not sure why? My last consultant didn't think it was necessary. What will they be able to see that they don't already know? I have already had all the dye test and scans to show my follicles and lining etc (all fine). Just curious what they look for with the laproscopy? If it may help identify the problem then great but I don't want to have unnessassary proceedures just because the consultant is going through the motions, so any opinions would be greatly received!

xxx


----------



## turtlemomma

Dazed125 said:


> Congrats at the new BFPS! :happydance:
> 
> Girls, I have posted this elsewhere but as everyone in this thread is so helpful, I'd love it if you could give me your opinions too.
> 
> At my last consultant visit I was told that if the 3 months of Clomid dont work then they will do a laproscopy.
> 
> The thing is i'm not sure why? My last consultant didn't think it was necessary. What will they be able to see that they don't already know? I have already had all the dye test and scans to show my follicles and lining etc (all fine). Just curious what they look for with the laproscopy? If it may help identify the problem then great but I don't want to have unnessassary proceedures just because the consultant is going through the motions, so any opinions would be greatly received!
> 
> xxx

I just looked it up and it seems what they're looking for with a lap is signs of endometriosis, if any uterine lining is collecting/growing in other parts of your female anatomy... 
They do this test if you are having abnormal pain or cramping throughout your cycle, frequent spotting throughout your cycle, or abnormally heavy, frequent periods. If you are experiencing none of these problems you should talk to your doctor and find out WHY they want to do this test before you do it. It does have a recovery period of a few days. 

GL!


----------



## Tower6

Cristeena said:


> Thanks ladies, but unfortunately, I think I am having a chemical pregnancy :( My cramps are now *VERY* bad, and my bleeding is a lot heavier and more red. Still getting a positive HPT, but it seems lighter. Im crushed. Will update status as it unfolds... For the record though, my symptoms were very very sore achey heavy burning breasts, fatigue, and cramps. GL to all.

My heart and prayers are with you hun! I hope for the best and of it helps I bled up until 4 months with my 2nd and 3rd! It was almost to a hemerge point on the 3rd and them realized that because of an iud removal prior to the pregnancy there was a hematoma that burst and even tho that and what seemed like period bleeding my little one was perfect in there with every ultrasound. Now I on the other hand, I was a wreck emotionally! So hard. But point being that it can be totally normal to bleed and be pregnant. Not common but possible. And no false positives (if it's a strong line) just false neg's

GL!!


----------



## Tower6

Hey buddy! How r u? I had my hubbys S/A done a week and a half ago - he don't mind at all, it was really funny/embarrassing/awkward to get the sample lol buuuut if anything it's all the stuff that brings you closer to eachoteer and makes this journey so special to you both when you have that bundle of joy. GL!


----------



## turtlemomma

Tower6 said:


> Hey buddy! How r u? I had my hubbys S/A done a week and a half ago - he don't mind at all, it was really funny/embarrassing/awkward to get the sample lol buuuut if anything it's all the stuff that brings you closer to eachoteer and makes this journey so special to you both when you have that bundle of joy. GL!

How did your dh's SA turn out?


----------



## Lindss

Cristeena said:


> Still cramping and bleeding but three more tests are positive. OMG, so so excited but so scared. Im sending bucket loads of Baby Dust your way. Told hubs earlier and we were both crying lol. Hoping the bleeding/cramping stops soon. Love you guys, thanks for everything <3

sooooo happy for you hun! :hugs:


----------



## Lindss

Cristeena just made it reading all the way thru the thred....sending u lots of sticky baby dust!! Keep your feet up and relax this weekend xx keep us posted


----------



## kel21

Dazed125 said:


> Congrats at the new BFPS! :happydance:
> 
> Girls, I have posted this elsewhere but as everyone in this thread is so helpful, I'd love it if you could give me your opinions too.
> 
> At my last consultant visit I was told that if the 3 months of Clomid dont work then they will do a laproscopy.
> 
> The thing is i'm not sure why? My last consultant didn't think it was necessary. What will they be able to see that they don't already know? I have already had all the dye test and scans to show my follicles and lining etc (all fine). Just curious what they look for with the laproscopy? If it may help identify the problem then great but I don't want to have unnessassary proceedures just because the consultant is going through the motions, so any opinions would be greatly received!
> 
> xxx

It is done to check for endo, and to remove any they find. You can expect to be crampy for a few days. You can also expect to be down for a couple of days too. Gl!


----------



## lizlovelust

af came early :(


----------



## lizlovelust

anyone know any tips for excrusiating AF cramps? I already took ibuprofen and pamprin and I dont have a heating bad :(


----------



## chimmi

Painkillers - paracetamol. Hot water bottle or a hot bath


----------



## lizlovelust

where can I get that painkiller? is it a perscription ?


----------



## Lindss

lizlovelust said:


> where can I get that painkiller? is it a perscription ?

Sorry liz :( I feel like mine is comming too :( When I have super bad cramps, I take tylenol 1's. They have 300 mg of tylenol and 8 mg of codeine. They are available without a prescription in Canada where I live, but not sure about the states. :hugs:


----------



## Lindss

liz, but you have to go to the pharmacy and ask for them over the counter. No prescription needed, but they are kept behind the counter xx


----------



## chimmi

You can buy paracetamol anywhete. Chemist or all supetmarkets sell them. Usually on the shelves, or if not then behind the counter


----------



## DaTucker

Well AF finally decided to show, just as I knew she would!


----------



## 3athena3

Sorry AF got you Liz and DaTucker. :( Hope you get your 2013 BFP!

Christeena- hoping your bleeding stops and you get your sticky bean. Have you called your Dr?


----------



## Cutler101

:witch: <----- there she goes she came three days early .


----------



## 3athena3

Think it's safe to announce my BFP! Waiting to tell DH on Christmas morning!
 



Attached Files:







awesome.jpg
File size: 1.4 KB
Views: 59


----------



## Lindss

3athena3 said:


> Think it's safe to announce my BFP! Waiting to tell DH on Christmas morning!

Yay!!! Congrats!! H And h 9 months!!


----------



## echo

Congrats!


----------



## lizlovelust

congrats athena!!! Thanks for all the tips ladies!


----------



## Special_K

I had a pretty big temp spike this morning so I'm hoping that's a good thing!

***Adjusted temp because I think it might have been wrong :-/


----------



## Sholi

turtlemomma said:


> Dazed125 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats at the new BFPS! :happydance:
> 
> Girls, I have posted this elsewhere but as everyone in this thread is so helpful, I'd love it if you could give me your opinions too.
> 
> At my last consultant visit I was told that if the 3 months of Clomid dont work then they will do a laproscopy.
> 
> The thing is i'm not sure why? My last consultant didn't think it was necessary. What will they be able to see that they don't already know? I have already had all the dye test and scans to show my follicles and lining etc (all fine). Just curious what they look for with the laproscopy? If it may help identify the problem then great but I don't want to have unnessassary proceedures just because the consultant is going through the motions, so any opinions would be greatly received!
> 
> xxx
> 
> I just looked it up and it seems what they're looking for with a lap is signs of endometriosis, if any uterine lining is collecting/growing in other parts of your female anatomy...
> They do this test if you are having abnormal pain or cramping throughout your cycle, frequent spotting throughout your cycle, or abnormally heavy, frequent periods. If you are experiencing none of these problems you should talk to your doctor and find out WHY they want to do this test before you do it. It does have a recovery period of a few days.
> 
> GL!Click to expand...

Wth a lap they can actually see properly inside and have a good look around instead of relying on ultrasound and xrays. If my hsg had not been a success the next step was a lap.


----------



## HWPG

Echo, just had a relook at your chrt, you're 9dpo! Isn't ff a funny software? And you be the day before, perfect! GL m'lady!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: cristeena

Turtle I say just tell your hubby that the Dr said he needs an SA. That's what I did with mine, then I made him the appointment and he was fine with it from there.

Dazed I know others already answered your question but I just wanted to mention that some people have endo with no symptoms so that might be what your Dr wants to look for.


----------



## hopeforbfp

I saw the crosshairs too Margo!!! Do you think it's real?


----------



## echo

Only time will tell.


----------



## HWPG

Hi gals, happy Sunday. 10dpo for me, mild cramps this morning, temp decrease. Wonder what tomorrow will bring. Trying to keep hope alive!


----------



## scarter1025

Af came :( I'm out til next month.


----------



## Cristeena

Hi everyone. Rough weekend..went to the doctor's and my betas kept decreasing, so it was definitely a chemical. My tests are still coming back positive this morning and afternoon, but they are getting lighter. Surprised how hard this is, my husband and I have cried together, but we feel blessed knowing now we can get pregnant. 

Thank you everyone so so much for all of the support and warm wishes.

I am sorry to those AF got and big congrats to all the BFPs.


----------



## echo

So sorry Cristeena. I hope you get your sticky bean next!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: cristeena
At least you know it's possible, I'm sure you'll have your sticky bfp in no time


----------



## Cristeena

Aw thanks ladies :hugs: We have decided to wait until I graduate my masters program in May. Will be better financially stable then too, so we're on a break for now. Still gonna stick around here though to support everyone, I want to see you all get BFPs :thumbup:


----------



## echo

Good luck in school and enjoy your break! I'm on a break for financial reasons, too. Indefinitely. So I look forward to seeing your BFP in May. :thumbup:


----------



## Dazed125

So sorry to hear your news Christeena, good luck with your masters x


----------



## HWPG

so sorry cristeena. your positive attitude keeps us all grounded. thanks for everything.


----------



## Fezzie

Cristeena I am so sorry :(. 

Hugs to all the other ladies with BFNs.


----------



## Baby_Dream

Cristeena said:


> Hi everyone. Rough weekend..went to the doctor's and my betas kept decreasing, so it was definitely a chemical. My tests are still coming back positive this morning and afternoon, but they are getting lighter. Surprised how hard this is, my husband and I have cried together, but we feel blessed knowing now we can get pregnant.
> 
> Thank you everyone so so much for all of the support and warm wishes.
> 
> I am sorry to those AF got and big congrats to all the BFPs.

Cristeena u r great . I am happy i met u here. Good luck with ur masters and ur may bfp :thumbup:


----------



## Kat S

I caved and tested a day early. I'm 10 dpiui today. I got a faint positive on a blue dye test within the first 5 minutes. Can I believe this or can a blue dye test give a faint second line like that within the testing time when you aren't pregnant? 



I'm terrified to believe it after my false positive last month when I tested too early and the test picked up the trigger shot.

I have a FRER, but I was saving it for Christmas Day! I guess now I just have to wait to know for sure, just like everyone else.


----------



## HWPG

kat, that sure looks positive to me! congrats, yay! looking forward to seeing that FRER tomorrow :)


----------



## echo

Looks positive to me! Congrats!


----------



## HWPG

echo! FF moved your ch's? oh brother, how frustrating! :/


----------



## echo

I changed the setting from FAM to advanced. Research doesn't give me any at all.

I have no hope for this cycle, anyway. It'll probably drive me more nuts after Christmas.


----------



## HWPG

i had to change my settings also; FF had me with a triphasic pattern and i was like, "no, i know my body better than that". otherwise i'd be like 20dpo!


----------



## luna_19

Woohoo kat!


----------



## Kat S

luna_19 said:


> Woohoo kat!

I hope so, Luna! I started shaking when I saw that second blue line appear. I wish I felt like I could trust that test. We'll see if a FRER gives me a positive tomorrow, too!! Fingers crossed and hoping so hard I could pop!


----------



## luna_19

I think you're going to get a great present tomorrow morning :)


----------



## turtlemomma

Hey all! Just wanted to let you know I'm cleaning out my thread box :), and since I am no longer in for december I'm moving on to the January thread- I hope everyone gets their lovely bfp's before the New Year! I hope not to see any of you in January! :hugs:

Good luck Kat! I really hope this is it for you! :flower:


----------



## Baby_Dream

Merry christmas all :)

Congrats kat :) enjoy your pregnancy and wishing u h&h 9 months
Liz i will be waiting for your bfp in jan :)


----------



## Lindss

Yay Kat!!


----------



## Kat S

11 dpiui!! Like a kid on Christmas morning, I woke up at 5:45am! Since I had to pee like a race horse, I got up an did the test. 

I got a faint line! It's faint, I won't pretend otherwise. BUT I tested with a pink test on day 9 to make sure the trigger shot was out of my system, and got only one line, so it's real today!! I got my :bfp:!!!



:happydance:

I can't believe it! I'm 40 years old, and have a DH with ejaculatory problems. I feared it would never happen! Thanks to the magic of IUI, our dream came true! Now, I know that the miscarriage rate for women over 40 is 50%, so I have that in mine, but I hope that because we used Bravelle injections, the egg was of such good quality that it's the stickiest bean that ever stuck!


----------



## HWPG

congrats Kat! you give all us short and long timers good news today! merry christmas!


----------



## luna_19

Yay kat! :happydance:


----------



## LacyDaze

I'm 17 dpo today and missed my period yesterday. FRER still says negative so I think I'm out this month. Just wish AF would hurry up and come so I can enjoy indulging over the holidays!


----------



## Cristeena

Congrats *KAT!*

*GL Lacy and everyone else!*


----------



## Tower6

Yay KAT!!!!! What an AMAZING Christmas gift!!!! Have a wonderful day!!!
Merry Christmas ladies! See u on January thread!


----------



## PinkPeony10

Haven't been on the threads in a while. I've been getting frustrated with all the ttc things and decided to take a break from the site. Congrats to everyone that have gotten their bfp's and I'm sorry to those that have gotten AF!

AFM: I took a test yesterday morning (Christmas Eve). I was expecting a negative. I looked at it after a couple minutes...thought I saw a faint line. But I thought I was just going crazy. I set it down and since I had to work today (Christmas) my hubby and I opened our gifts and had breakfast. When I went back upstairs...there was a clear line. OMG!!! I quick got one of my frer's and took another test. And it was a clear positive! :) After a year and 3 months and ALL bfn's...and being told that we hardly qualify for iui based on my husbands 2 SA results...we end up getting a completely natural BFP!!!! :) However...I did take 2 tests again this morning. The IC was the same as yesterdays...but the frer was lighter. I'm trying not to read much in to it tho. :(


----------



## Special_K

I'm due to test tomorrow, but since my chart is looking good I think I'll wait another day or two to test....I figure if I went this long without POAS, waiting another day or so won't kill me =)


----------



## marie_sims

I hope I am not to late to be added to the Christmas List of :bfp:....because I found out at late into the night on Christmas day I was "pregnant"...I had major plans to wait until New Years Day...but just threw caution to the wind...and tested.

I am super shocked right now...months of tears, hope and trying over and over again...has finally resulted in my first BFP


----------



## Kat S

Pinkpeony10: Oh, I hope this is your BFP! It sure sounds like it! Let us know when you test again!

Marie_sims: Congratulations!!! I'm so happy for you! Looks like you were trying for a long time, and finally seeing that positive test is like a crazy dream, isn't it? That's how I felt. Happy and Healthy 9 months to you!

Good luck to ladies waiting to test!

Ladies who are out this month, I absolutely know how that feels, and I wish you the best of luck in January!


----------



## PinkPeony10

Thanks Kat! Congrats on yours as well!! I actually tested again this morning and the line is darker than both of my other ones! :) I am SOOOO excited!! :) Here's a picture of them.


----------



## HWPG

congrats peony and marie! that is so great!
kat, thanks for the words of encouragement. i have not been trying "long" but i dont think time matters - when you want a bfp and dont get it, it's crushing. i've had a temp drop and spotting, so i'm counting myself as out, and doing retail therapy today!
Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Kat S

PinkPeony10 said:


> Thanks Kat! Congrats on yours as well!! I actually tested again this morning and the line is darker than both of my other ones! :) I am SOOOO excited!! :) Here's a picture of them.
> 
> View attachment 538465

YES! It's totally darker! Whoo hoo!


----------



## nico82

Haven't tested yet but four days late with cramps, sore breasts and high temps


----------



## echo

Congrats Kat!!

Congrats Pink!!! :happydance: So Happy for you. i hope its nice and sticky!


----------



## moonstress

Hi Ladies! I need Help!... Today Im CD 38, DPO 19- No AF and tested this morning on Equate Wal-mart brand hpt (FRER was out of stock...) and it came back BFN... DF is just as frustrated and we've decided to go and get my blood drawn after he gets home from work. 

I started taking Vitex 3x a day this cycle from CD 3 and gradually decreased it after I saw an obvious O date, lowered it to 2x a day for a week and then just began taking it Once a day 4 days ago. I also took 50 mg of Vitamin B6 up until O date then increased it to 100 mg a day.

Taking prenatal Vs as well, did the pineapple core thing after O-5DPO, 

I also started having beige/light light brown cm only when wiping and only in the evening since 16 DPO. It was so light that I had to hold it up to the light to see, and asked DF if it was even there, he confirmed that it was barely there. But it started getting a little more noticeable, the next day, then yesterday evening went back to scanty and barely there again. 

Here is my chart so far: https://imageshack.us/a/img24/5876/dectesting.png

Could the b6 or Vitex be delaying my AF? I thought Vitex brought on AF?


----------



## luna_19

Moonstress I'm not really familiar with reading that type of chart but is it possible you o'ed around cd28?

Woohoo peony that's a great line today! :)


----------



## echo

^^That's what I was thinking, too.


----------



## moonstress

I think you might be right, should I even bother getting blood test done?


----------



## echo

It's up to....if you want piece of mind, sure. If you don't mind waiting a bit longer, then wait. I would wait.


----------



## moonstress

Maybe Ill wait till new years :(


----------



## Cristeena

Congrats Pink and Marie! :)


----------



## PinkPeony10

Thanks ladies!!! I'm super excited!! I have decided not to test again for at least a few more days. I actually have an appointment with the fertility specialist this Friday to get the blood test. :) Funny thing is...I conceived the day or so after our first appointment with the fertility specialist to come up with a plan. That plan included my husband getting his vericocele repaired, and then 3 months or so after that, we could try iui and clomid. We were told that with his most recent SA...we would have only qualified for ivf. So he needed to get the surgery in hopes that it would improve his sperm quality. And yet....here we are!! ALL Natural!!! :) So ladies....it IS possible!!! Even when doctors tell you otherwise. Unfortunately...my hubby still has to get the surgery. lol 

How is everyone else doing? I feel like I've missed so much being away from bnb. I do feel like being away from here has helped me conceive. I wasn't stressing over everything this past month. So maybe that's why it worked. :)


----------



## nico82

Im looking for advice :wacko:

I have never been this late before (four days) my AF is like clockwork :wacko: but only thing I did different was use pre-seed and I also took Vitamin B6 but stopped taking that about 14 days ago. I am a little afraid though, I have read somewhere on other sites it can delay your period, but not sure if that relates to me if I stopped taking it 14 days ago. I actually stopped taking it the day I got a really dark line on a positive OPK, which was also the only time I BD'd! :dohh::blush:

So I dont know, starting to feel doubtful even though all the signs are there.


----------



## marie_sims

PinkPeony10 said:


> Thanks ladies!!! I'm super excited!! I have decided not to test again for at least a few more days. I actually have an appointment with the fertility specialist this Friday to get the blood test. :) Funny thing is...I conceived the day or so after our first appointment with the fertility specialist to come up with a plan. That plan included my husband getting his vericocele repaired, and then 3 months or so after that, we could try iui and clomid. We were told that with his most recent SA...we would have only qualified for ivf. So he needed to get the surgery in hopes that it would improve his sperm quality. And yet....here we are!! ALL Natural!!! :) So ladies....it IS possible!!! Even when doctors tell you otherwise. Unfortunately...my hubby still has to get the surgery. lol
> 
> How is everyone else doing? I feel like I've missed so much being away from bnb. I do feel like being away from here has helped me conceive. I wasn't stressing over everything this past month. So maybe that's why it worked. :)

I have to agree with you about not stressing over everything. Leading up to my first ever :bfp: this week...I was not checking for any signs are even worried that this month could not be our time. I just relaxed and enjoyed the Holidays talking with friends and family.

I had plan on testing originally on New Years Day...but I just said why not now?!! and got BFP...I really did not have any major pregnancy signs...just flu like symptoms :)


----------



## Tower6

Ok I have already ovulated and cm completely dried up and all
That good stuff but I had one OPK left and I seem to have caught a bladder infection so I thought hey why not poas just to see what my first cycle of OPK and temping would tell me about my body. And..... Positive again. This is 5-6 days after my
Other first VERY POSITIVE OPK. And it's not even close to a faint line both lines are way darker than the test line. Do I keep ttc?? Or is it a fluke? And why would I ahoy positive OPKs for days? After the first one I stopped resting cuz it
Was so positive and the cm was right and then I dried up and became creamy then sticky sorry tmi so I stopped them today I took that one and now what?? Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Tower6

Sorry my iPhone messes up text I meant
Get not ahoy
Testing not resting
Then not them 
Lol geese!


----------



## luna_19

nico82 said:


> Im looking for advice :wacko:
> 
> I have never been this late before (four days) my AF is like clockwork :wacko: but only thing I did different was use pre-seed and I also took Vitamin B6 but stopped taking that about 14 days ago. I am a little afraid though, I have read somewhere on other sites it can delay your period, but not sure if that relates to me if I stopped taking it 14 days ago. I actually stopped taking it the day I got a really dark line on a positive OPK, which was also the only time I BD'd! :dohh::blush:
> 
> So I dont know, starting to feel doubtful even though all the signs are there.

maybe you o'ed a few days after your positive opk? B6 can help lengthen your lp, if you're 4 days late and 14 dpo that would mean your usual lp is 10 days? Maybe the B6 worked.


----------



## MrsMM24

As promised...... to help ease the stress.

You *MUST* keep in mind that this is based on a 28-30 day cycle. So if you _*know*_ that yours is shorter or longer, you have to tweak the numbers or days a little.... GL Ladies

*December!!!*


https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## Tower6

nico82 said:


> Im looking for advice :wacko:
> 
> I have never been this late before (four days) my AF is like clockwork :wacko: but only thing I did different was use pre-seed and I also took Vitamin B6 but stopped taking that about 14 days ago. I am a little afraid though, I have read somewhere on other sites it can delay your period, but not sure if that relates to me if I stopped taking it 14 days ago. I actually stopped taking it the day I got a really dark line on a positive OPK, which was also the only time I BD'd! :dohh::blush:
> 
> So I dont know, starting to feel doubtful even though all the signs are there.

Have u tested?


----------



## Tower6

I would say your lookin like a :bfp: is ahead


----------



## nico82

luna_19 said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> Im looking for advice :wacko:
> 
> I have never been this late before (four days) my AF is like clockwork :wacko: but only thing I did different was use pre-seed and I also took Vitamin B6 but stopped taking that about 14 days ago. I am a little afraid though, I have read somewhere on other sites it can delay your period, but not sure if that relates to me if I stopped taking it 14 days ago. I actually stopped taking it the day I got a really dark line on a positive OPK, which was also the only time I BD'd! :dohh::blush:
> 
> So I dont know, starting to feel doubtful even though all the signs are there.
> 
> maybe you o'ed a few days after your positive opk? B6 can help lengthen your lp, if you're 4 days late and 14 dpo that would mean your usual lp is 10 days? Maybe the B6 worked.Click to expand...

All I know is last month I was taking it everyday and my AF turned up like clockwork, just this month I stopped taking it when I got a positive OPK, I have never been late for AF. Think im just protecting myself incase it is a BFN. Looking for all other reasons other than the fact I could be BFP :haha:

I dont think the B6 would delay my cycle if I stopped taking it for the majority of this cycle before I had even ovulated. Will hold off until I am a week overdue for AF and then test to put myself out of misery :haha:


----------



## nico82

Tower6 said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> Im looking for advice :wacko:
> 
> I have never been this late before (four days) my AF is like clockwork :wacko: but only thing I did different was use pre-seed and I also took Vitamin B6 but stopped taking that about 14 days ago. I am a little afraid though, I have read somewhere on other sites it can delay your period, but not sure if that relates to me if I stopped taking it 14 days ago. I actually stopped taking it the day I got a really dark line on a positive OPK, which was also the only time I BD'd! :dohh::blush:
> 
> So I dont know, starting to feel doubtful even though all the signs are there.
> 
> Have u tested?Click to expand...

No I havent tested, im so afraid too after five months of trying. But I do notice some symptoms are getting worse. I will try waiting until a week over due and hope for the best. :hugs: its so nice having everyone to talk too


----------



## Charisse28

Not sure whether I am PG or not, have not tested and don't have any tests at home. I guess I will test tomorrow though before I start Provera to induce. No symptoms really, I did throw up once a little over a week ago after eating, but that was it.


----------



## luna_19

oh I didn't know you hadn't tested :dohh:


----------



## Tower6

Oh you are so much stronger than I am! Lol I can't wait to hear!! What are all your symptoms so we can symptom stalk hehe


----------



## Tower6

I will be waiting to hear! But also once you are late and especially 4 days your chances of your :bfp: are like above 90%... Test and post we will be waiting to hear


----------



## nico82

Tower6 said:


> Oh you are so much stronger than I am! Lol I can't wait to hear!! What are all your symptoms so we can symptom stalk hehe

Cramps like AF and no AF, pinching and pulsing down low. Weird feeling really now and then. Also some back pain on and off.

Headaches which seem to stick around more than usual

Sore swollen breasts and one nipple looks like part of it is bluish purple :shrug:

Had heartburn last night

My temps haven't dropped at all remain same or going up

Quite tired on and off especially week after ovulation 

That's about it :rofl:


----------



## Tower6

OMG! You sound soooo pregnant!! I would sneak to the store and get a test. You have all the symptoms that sound promising! I hope this is if for you. Your temps are the most convincing - FX for u


----------



## nico82

Tower6 said:


> OMG! You sound soooo pregnant!! I would sneak to the store and get a test. You have all the symptoms that sound promising! I hope this is if for you. Your temps are the most convincing - FX for u

Really!!! :happydance::hugs:
Just so hard to believe it could be me!!
Maybe I'm in denial :rofl:

But when I think about it if AF showed on time I would be almost finished her by now :shrug:

Even lying down I have a tight pulling on the sides now and then inside my hip but lower :hugs:


----------



## Tower6

Let us know when your gonna test so that I can keep checking this thread Ive moved over to the January thread but will check on you if you let me know when- so excited to hear :happydance:


----------



## nico82

Tower6 said:


> Let us know when your gonna test so that I can keep checking this thread Ive moved over to the January thread but will check on you if you let me know when- so excited to hear :happydance:

I will be testing in four days time if AF doesnt show :happydance:
That would mean I am eight days late for AF :flower:


----------



## echo

moonstress said:


> Maybe Ill wait till new years :(

Don't worry or stress. Your chart looks great!


----------



## Special_K

Hi Ladies! 
My temp decided to take a dive today and I had some spotting today too...I always get that for a day or two before AF arrives, so no :bfp: for me this month! I'm okay with it though because I'm very sick right now with an upper respiratory infection so I need my body to get better!

Congratulations to all you ladies that got your: bfp: this month; and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for everyone else that is left to test!


----------



## HWPG

Out :( two thumbs down.


----------



## luna_19

HWPG said:


> Out :( two thumbs down.

:hugs:


----------



## Tower6

HWPG said:


> Out :( two thumbs down.

Awe :hugs: I'm sorry buddy. Let's take on January together! Did u see my post about the opk's what do u think? I'm so sorry u have the :witch: there


----------



## nico82

Special_K said:


> Hi Ladies!
> My temp decided to take a dive today and I had some spotting today too...I always get that for a day or two before AF arrives, so no :bfp: for me this month! I'm okay with it though because I'm very sick right now with an upper respiratory infection so I need my body to get better!
> 
> Congratulations to all you ladies that got your: bfp: this month; and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for everyone else that is left to test!

:hugs:


----------



## nico82

HWPG said:


> Out :( two thumbs down.

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## PiperDilly

AF caught me again this month. :(


----------



## nico82

PiperDilly said:


> AF caught me again this month. :(

:hugs:


----------



## chimmi

Am getting.pissed off with af now. She was supposed to show yesterday. Just wish she would hurry up. Bit strange as feel like boobs are starting to hurt less already...? Also got TMI loose bowels today and yesterday. Getting tummy pains today but not sure if AF or bowel pain... It's like i know she is going to show, just wish she would hurry up. But the longer she takes the more I start sympttom spotting lol


----------



## nico82

chimmi said:


> Am getting.pissed off with af now. She was supposed to show yesterday. Just wish she would hurry up. Bit strange as feel like boobs are starting to hurt less already...? Also got TMI loose bowels today and yesterday. Getting tummy pains today but not sure if AF or bowel pain... It's like i know she is going to show, just wish she would hurry up. But the longer she takes the more I start sympttom spotting lol

Sounds like me!! Only I'm now five days late :shrug:
I also had loose bowels for a couple of days now slight constipation
Dull headache, painful breasts can't even lie on them now.
Cramps hanging around but no AF.


----------



## chimmi

I would deffo test if I was five days late...! You should test :)


----------



## Kat S

nico82 said:


> chimmi said:
> 
> 
> Am getting.pissed off with af now. She was supposed to show yesterday. Just wish she would hurry up. Bit strange as feel like boobs are starting to hurt less already...? Also got TMI loose bowels today and yesterday. Getting tummy pains today but not sure if AF or bowel pain... It's like i know she is going to show, just wish she would hurry up. But the longer she takes the more I start sympttom spotting lol
> 
> Sounds like me!! Only I'm now five days late :shrug:
> I also had loose bowels for a couple of days now slight constipation
> Dull headache, painful breasts can't even lie on them now.
> Cramps hanging around but no AF.Click to expand...

LOL!! You can find out in 2 minutes if you'd POAS!! We're dying to congratulate you, so go TEST!!!


----------



## Kat S

chimmi said:


> Am getting.pissed off with af now. She was supposed to show yesterday. Just wish she would hurry up. Bit strange as feel like boobs are starting to hurt less already...? Also got TMI loose bowels today and yesterday. Getting tummy pains today but not sure if AF or bowel pain... It's like i know she is going to show, just wish she would hurry up. But the longer she takes the more I start sympttom spotting lol

I had strange cramping that wasn't quite AF pain, yet turned out to not be gas on day 9piui. I had loose bowels, too, on day 8. Found out on Day 10 that I was pregnant! I hope those symptoms mean the same for you. It's so frustrating that pregnancy symptoms and AF symptoms are so similar.


----------



## chimmi

Kat S said:


> chimmi said:
> 
> 
> Am getting.pissed off with af now. She was supposed to show yesterday. Just wish she would hurry up. Bit strange as feel like boobs are starting to hurt less already...? Also got TMI loose bowels today and yesterday. Getting tummy pains today but not sure if AF or bowel pain... It's like i know she is going to show, just wish she would hurry up. But the longer she takes the more I start sympttom spotting lol
> 
> I had strange cramping that wasn't quite AF pain, yet turned out to not be gas on day 9piui. I had loose bowels, too, on day 8. Found out on Day 10 that I was pregnant! I hope those symptoms mean the same for you. It's so frustrating that pregnancy symptoms and AF symptoms are so similar.Click to expand...

Aww thanks I really hope so! I'm surprised AF hasn't shown yet. Though she was due the 25/26 but nothing yet...! I keep going to check lol and keep squeezing down there (can't help it) my tummy pains have gone now, but something feels a bit strange. It's either all the food I've eaten, ibs symptoms, or AF on her way... I also seem to be starving hungry all the time, unable to sleep coz im boiling hot, or just lying there wide awake. I did a test on Monday and was neg. So I just know shes coming...!


----------



## HWPG

Tower I didn't see your opk post. Was it here or in jan? I'll be switching to the new thread today, if I can find it.


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:


*Was taking a break from BnB during the Christmas Holiday, I am back and updating the thread Ladies! Hope you all had a wonderful Holiday or are having one, whichever way you celebrate!*


:happydance: CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: MRSMAC04, WYWYMOM, 3ATHENA3, KAT S, PINKPEONY10, and MARIE_SIMS!! Wishing you a H&7 9 months!!!!



:test: * 2NDTRY04, CHARISSE28, and STEVI11 *​*


 Still waiting on news from CL11, JENHOPE2583, KATIE617, LADYINWAIT, GIGGLES85, RAIN31, LUCINDA7981, BRIANA0990, BEAUTIFULBLIS, CARLYP, JONESBABY19, LEW32, MUSICFOREVER, 9MCLATER, ELINA, GABBYGABZ, MINTAROO, MOMMACC, OREGONMOM, SNAPSHERE, ANGEL_BABI, RNVB, JESS_1984, LACYDAZE, LOROJOVANOS, MOM2CAYDEN, MRSKATIE80, NICO82, #1ONWAY, CHIMMI, SPECIAL_K  Good Luck to you Hun! *

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


*NICO82* IT definitely sounds like a BFP could be on the way, GL!:dust:


*LINDSS* Update?? :dust:


*CRISTEENA* :hugs: I am so sorry to hear about your chemical. I too had one of them, before I got my recent BFP, so hopefully that helps to give you hope, however your positivity is already shining bright Hun!:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *BELLYDREAMS, HOPEFORBFP, DATUCKER, TURTLEMOMMA, BAMBOLA, DBZ34, LIZLOVELUST, CUTLER101, SCATER1025, HWPG, AND PIPERDILLY* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! January!! Here we are: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ers-0-come-find-buddy-today.html#post24051519



*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:


Please look at *page 137 * once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## gabbygabz

So I've been away for the holiday but AF got me. On to January!!


----------



## mwaah

well my 8th cycle with a donor doing AI and I'm hoping this is my rainbow.

It's due on my little man's 3rd birthday so taking this as a good sign!!

Congrats on the BFP's and it WILL be your turn soon for the ones who had a visit form the witch!!

Happy 2013 everyone xxx


----------



## Lindss

Hi ladies!!
Things have just been so busy over the Holidays I have had no time for my b and b ladies!! Hope everyone had a great holiday! AFM the withch arrived on christmas morning. Not my month :( On to Jan and hope that we all get our BFP's!! xx


----------



## echo

Sorry Lindss! GL in Jan!


----------



## Jean40

:witch: got me.


----------



## hopeforbfp

Wow lots of BFPs. Congrats ladies. Pink what was your DH's SA results?


----------



## Special_K

:witch: got me....right on time.


----------



## nico82

Special_K said:


> :witch: got me....right on time.

I'm sorry I know how bad you want this :hugs:


----------



## chimmi

AF got me. Onto Jan 2013 hopefully lucky year! Good luck everyone x


----------



## PinkPeony10

hopeforbfp....His 1st one from July was only 20.5 mil with 66% motility and only 2% morphology. His 2nd one from October was 40 mil with only 26% motility and only 1% morphology. So after being told that he needed the surgery and had to wait several months...I was prepared to not even have a chance at pregnancy till around May or even later. So getting this bfp has been a complete surprise! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:


*Was taking a break from BnB during the Christmas Holiday, I am back and updating the thread Ladies! Hope you all had a wonderful Holiday or are having one, whichever way you celebrate!*


:happydance: CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: MWAAH!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!!



:test: *CHARISSE28 and LUCIDC *​*


 Still waiting on news from CL11, JENHOPE2583, KATIE617, LADYINWAIT, GIGGLES85, RAIN31, LUCINDA7981, BRIANA0990, BEAUTIFULBLIS, CARLYP, JONESBABY19, LEW32, MUSICFOREVER, 9MCLATER, ELINA, MINTAROO, MOMMACC, OREGONMOM, SNAPSHERE, ANGEL_BABI, RNVB, JESS_1984, LACYDAZE, LOROJOVANOS, MOM2CAYDEN, MRSKATIE80, NICO82, and #1ONWAY Good Luck to you Hun! *

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *GABBYGABZ, LINDSS, JEAN40, SPECIAL_K, and CHIMMI* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! January!! Here we are: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ers-0-come-find-buddy-today.html#post24051519



*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:


Please look at *page 137 * once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## CarlyP

Hi all, 

I haven't been on here in a while as I really thought I was out as we aren't actively TTC but we haven't been preventing, we were going to TTC properly next cycle, but AF still hasn't showed and I have been off BCP since 3rd December, I did a HPT on 18th and it was negative, then today I told OH I thought AF would show as I have awful cramping on and off, and I've been to the toilet twice today and both times have had light brown stringy cm, sorry ladies but I know you don't mind TMI :flower: 

So I'm hoping that we're not out and that it is IB, what do you think? X


----------



## hopeforbfp

Pink- they told you that you wouldn't qualify for iui with those results? My DHs SA results are lower than yours and they are getting us set up to try iui. I hope my doctor isn't a quack and leading us down a road that will just waste our time. It's still really hopeful that you conceived naturally with a count on the lower side. I'm thrilled for you. 

Big hugs to all the ladies that the witch flew in on.


----------



## PinkPeony10

hope- His count is fine...on the lower end of normal...but still good. But his morph and motility is what she didn't like.


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi girls!
I have missed you, to find out about me, long and boring, my journal is updated!
Congratulations, a huge one to all you ladies who got an amazing BFP! Serious hugs to those with crazy cycles, or that AF has shown up:( I'll have to go through and read all of the posts to catch up though...


----------



## Special_K

Okay, I'm confused On the 26th (14 DPO) My temp took a HUGE dive and I started spotting (brown) that day. The next day my temp went up slightly and I was still spotting (brown). Today, my temp sky-rocketed back up and I'm not spotting anymore. I usually start spotting a day or 2 before AF, so I thought she would show today for sure but she didn't

I took a pregnancy test on 14 DPO and it was negative. Now, I don't know if my temps are going crazy because I'm sick (upper respiratory infection) and if that is also the same reason for AF's delay or what, but now I'm all worried because I've been taking Sudafed, Mucinex, and an inhaler and I know your not supposed to take Sudafed if your pregnant. Am I getting all hyped up over nothing?


----------



## HWPG

K, even if you end up with a BFP in the next day or two, I'm sure a surfaced is fine. Plenty of women do many other things worse than that. Do you have another test? Have you tested again? Your chart looks nice, maybe just late implantation. Hope so! But I wouldn't be too worried... Just stop taking it going forward, if you want to be cautious.


----------



## HWPG

Not surfaced, stupid autocorrect, *sudafed* !


----------



## kel21

I would give it one more day Special K and test again, if af doesn't show of course!! :)


----------



## Special_K

Thanks guys :thumbup: my temp took another dive today :wacko: so I'm totally stumped. No spotting yesterday or today....and dummy me, I don't have any pregnancy tests on hand :dohh: Another thing I had forgotten to mention that I had also gotten a steroid injection (kenalog) at the doctors office because of my respiratory infection. Maybe that's what is making my body go psycho???


----------



## CarlyP

I'm out


----------



## LacyDaze

Well, AF got me too. On to January...I think I will start temping. Does anyone know a good site that goes over that technique?


----------



## lorojovanos

FERTILITY FRIEND all the way. You can do the charting course, it was the best TTC choice ive ever made!


----------



## luna_19

Yes fertility friend!


----------



## Tower6

LacyDaze said:


> Well, AF got me too. On to January...I think I will start temping. Does anyone know a good site that goes over that technique?

Fertility friend is right- start there and u can use countdown to pregnancy as well I did both this month (it's my first month temping) I love LOVE it. It's so helpful to go back and look at everything and cross reference. And they're free! Best part of this expensive journey were all om


----------



## hopeforbfp

I just posted this over in the January thread but I thought I would post this here also for those of you who didn't transfer over yet. I'm desperate for advice.

This is my very first cycle of trying iui. I took femara on CD 3-7 and I'm currently waiting to ovulate. My doctor said that I need to go in the day after a positive OPK for insemination. Well because of the holiday season, there are several days the lab is closed, New Years Day being one of them. I took an OPK this afternoon and I'm almost positive that it is going to be positive tomorrow which won't work out for iui. My question is, do you ladies think it would be ok for me to call the doctor tonight and say my positive was today so I can get squeezed in for iui tomorrow. I don't want to waste my money and have a useless iui but I also hate the thought of missing it completely this month. I will post the pictures of my OPK today. I just want to know, what would you do? The first photo is in the time frame still wet and the second photo is after it dried.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 6









photo 1.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## echo

Wish I had some advise! Follow your heart, do whatever will make you feel better!


----------



## nico82

Well I finally tested eight days after a missing AF! 
In shock but happy! Can't believe we only BD'd once! What do I do now???? :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## hopeforbfp

OMG look how dark that is. I'm so happy for you nico but not surprised at all.


----------



## nico82

hopeforbfp said:


> OMG look how dark that is. I'm so happy for you nico but not surprised at all.

I'm a twin so now I am thinking eeeek twins :rofl:


----------



## hopeforbfp

oh how exciting that would be. You should start a pregnancy journal so we can keep stalking you and find out.


----------



## nico82

hopeforbfp said:


> oh how exciting that would be. You should start a pregnancy journal so we can keep stalking you and find out.

Where do I do that??? :hugs:


----------



## hopeforbfp

I'm not the best at explaining these things but this is what I think you do. On the home page you would scroll down to the section that says pregnancy journals and start a new thread. That would be your journal. Then you edit your signature much like you did with your ticker and post the url. I can't remember exactly if you have to do anything special to post the url. I would have to go through and do it to figure it out but hopefully someone else can read this and correct me or offer some input.


----------



## nico82

hopeforbfp said:


> I'm not the best at explaining these things but this is what I think you do. On the home page you would scroll down to the section that says pregnancy journals and start a new thread. That would be your journal. Then you edit your signature much like you did with your ticker and post the url. I can't remember exactly if you have to do anything special to post the url. I would have to go through and do it to figure it out but hopefully someone else can read this and correct me or offer some input.

Oooh I will give it a try tonight!! :hugs:


----------



## hopeforbfp

The January thread is more active so I would post there if you run into problems or have any questions


----------



## Cherry Bow

Just done a digi- we are pregnant! :D xxxx


----------



## nico82

Cherry Bow said:


> Just done a digi- we are pregnant! :D xxxx

YAY Congrats!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Stevi11

AF got me on Sat.


----------



## Kat S

nico82 said:


> Well I finally tested eight days after a missing AF!
> In shock but happy! Can't believe we only BD'd once! What do I do now???? :happydance:

AHHHHHH!!! :wohoo::yipee: Congratulations!

"What do I do now???? " :haha: Oh, I'm so glad that I'm not the only one who thought that!!

When do you go in for your Beta?


----------



## CastawayBride

nico82 said:


> Well I finally tested eight days after a missing AF!
> In shock but happy! Can't believe we only BD'd once! What do I do now???? :happydance:

Congrats Nico82!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## CastawayBride

Cherry Bow said:


> Just done a digi- we are pregnant! :D xxxx

Congrats!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES!!!!:happydance:


I hope any of you still TTC have made their way over to the January Thread. It is posted on the front page and the bottom of this email. The February Thread will be posted by mid-month. See you all over there!


:happydance: CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: NICO82 and CHERRY BOW :happydance: 


:book: Still waiting on news from *CL11, JENHOPE2583, KATIE617, LADYINWAIT, GIGGLES85, RAIN31, LUCINDA7981, BRIANA0990, BEAUTIFULBLIS, JONESBABY19, LEW32, MUSICFOREVER, 9MCLATER, ELINA, MINTAROO, MOMMACC, OREGONMOM, SNAPSHERE, ANGEL_BABI, RNVB, JESS_1984, LOROJOVANOS, MOM2CAYDEN, MRSKATIE80 #1ONWAY, 2NDTRY04, CHARISSE28, B MICHAELSON, and DAZED125 *:test: Good Luck to you Hun! [/B]

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *CARLY P, LACYDAZE, and STEVI11* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! January!! Here we are: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ers-0-come-find-buddy-today.html#post24051519



*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:


Please look at *page 137 * once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!​


----------



## Dazed125

I'm out, round2 of clomid started and as luck would have it we have a vacation over my fertile time this month, fingers crossed!! 

Happy New Year All xx


----------



## Kat S

Hi! I actually had another IUI in Dec and tested again on Dec 25th and got my :bfp: !! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-bump-buddy-holiday-bfp-135.html#post24208395

Had my first u/s yesterday at 4 weeks and 6 days and everything looks great! Can you add me to the bfp list on page 1? Thank you!

**OPPS** I see you popped me in there around the 28th...that's fine! Thank you! I just wanted to see that good news next to my name!


----------



## Dazed125

Huge congrats Kat!


----------



## Footiec

Kat S said:


> Hi! I actually had another IUI in Dec and tested again on Dec 25th and got my :bfp: !!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-bump-buddy-holiday-bfp-135.html#post24208395
> 
> Had my first u/s yesterday at 4 weeks and 6 days and everything looks great! Can you add me to the bfp list on page 1? Thank you!
> 
> **OPPS** I see you popped me in there around the 28th...that's fine! Thank you! I just wanted to see that good news next to my name!

Fantastic news, congrats x


----------



## Mom2Cayden

Well thought Id quick update. Im now three weeks late with cramping all the time and pain around my ovaries and I tried to see the doctor for the pain and they told me they will not see me until Im three months late! Ive taken a millions tests all negative so Im very bummed.


----------



## Kat S

Mom2Cayden said:


> Well thought Id quick update. Im now three weeks late with cramping all the time and pain around my ovaries and I tried to see the doctor for the pain and they told me they will not see me until Im three months late! Ive taken a millions tests all negative so Im very bummed.

Good lord, they won't even see you to take a blood test?? That is so frustrating! Can you call around to another doctor and see if someone else will test you?


----------

